# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  العنوسة "شبح" يطارد 175 ألف فتاة لم تتزوج في الإمارا ت

## آنسات

أصبحت ظاهرة العنوسة في الدولة أمراً مخيفاً وشبحاً يطارد بعض الفتيات، وتكاد تصل كل بيت، رغم الكم الهائل من الموروث الديني والثقافي الذي أوجد حلولاً تمنع تفاقم الظاهرة، إلا أن ثمة عقولاً وعادات متخلفة وأنماط حياة مستوردة وشروط شكلية كثيرة دخلت على الخط فغيرت مسارات كثيرة سمحت لهذه الظاهرة بالنخر في نسيج المجتمعات الشرقية، فالعنوسة ليست هي وحدها المشكلة وإنما ما يترتب عليها من آثار سلبية وجرائم ترتكب بحق الذات والمجتمع والدين في الوقت الذي أصبح ينظر إلى الفتاة العانس على أنها مذنبة وأغفل الجميع أنها الضحية . وباتت العنوسة أمراً مقلقاً في المجتمع الإماراتي نتيجة الارتفاع المستمر لها، حيث كشفت إحصاءات متفرقة عن وجود أكثر من 175 ألف فتاة في الدولة لم تتزوج، مما كان دافعا لخبراء الاجتماع لدراسة الأسباب الكامنة وراء هذه الظاهرة وكيفية مواجهتها والحد من سلبياتها على أفراد المجتمع لاسيما النساء . في التحقيق التالي نستكشف بعضاً من أسباب الظاهرة ونتعرف إلى آراء ذوي العلاقة بشأن تأثيرها في صحة المجتمع .

الشباب المواطن ينبهر بالشكل فيتزوج الأجنبية وتقع المشكلات

تقول ليلي .ن: “كلمة العنوسة لا تسبب لي إشكالاً، لأنني أنظر لهذا الأمر من منظار القضاء والقدر، وطالما أنني استطعت أن أكون ناجحة في ذاتي وأسرتي ومجال عملي، فلا أعتقد أني بحاجة للزواج، فليس شرطاً أن يقترن النجاح بالزواج، فالكثير من الفتيات المبدعات حققن إنجازات عظيمة وهن غير متزوجات، وقد يكون الزواج عائقاً أمام تحقيق العديد من الطموحات” .

أما ج .ش فلا تخشى العنوسة، وتقول إن لها مواصفات محددة في زوج المستقبل، ومنها أن يكون على خلق ودين، وأن يكون بينهما توافق وتكافؤ اجتماعي، واحترامه للمرأة، وتأخرها عن الزواج برغبتها إلى أن تجد الشخص الذي تبحث عنه . أما وصف “عانس” فلا يهمها مثل بعض الفتيات اللائي يقبلن مرغمات بمن لا يمثل أحلامهن من أجل أن تخرس الألسنة فقط، لتدخل قائمة المتزوجات ولو على حساب نفسها .

وتروي هند التي تجاوز عمرها 45 قصتها، وكان الخطّاب ينهالون عليها، والأب يرفضهم بحجة أنه يريد شخصاً من بني جنسه وعشيرته، ووجدت نفسها تضاف إلى قائمة العوانس . 

أما سها . مهدي فترى أن العنوسة سببها القيود التي تفرضها العائلة على عريسها أولاً، منها يجب أن تكون الزوجة إماراتية أصيلة سواء من ناحية الأب أو الأم رغم أنه في الوقت الحالي كثر زواج المواطنين من جنسيات أخرى، كذلك بعض الأسر يفضلون أن تكون العروس مدرّسة لا تعمل في أماكن مختلطة، وأن تكون بمواصفات جمالية معيّنة، ومن قبيلة معيّنة ومعروفة، وغيرها مما يؤدي إلى ضعف فرص المواطنات اللاتي من أم غير اماراتية ومتوسطات الجمال .

وتلقي هند الشافعي باللائمة على الشباب المواطن في ما يتعلق بارتفاع معدلات العنوسة في الدولة، وتقول إن المشكلة في الشباب المواطن الذي ينبهر بالشكل الخارجي للأجنبية فيتزوجها وبعد الزواج تحدث المشكلات، بسبب تفاوت الطباع واختلاف العادات والتقاليد فيما بينهما، وفي النهاية ينتهي الزواج بالفشل والمشكلات .

وتشعر (أمل . ع)، بالحسرة حيال بعض الشباب في مجتمع مولع بالزواج من الفتيات الصغيرات، وهي ظاهرة غريبة وشاذة لأن الرجل من حقه الزواج ولكن بمن تناسبة في العمر، وان مشكلة تأخر الزواج التي تعانيها آلاف الفتيات الجامعيات أو المشتغلات في وظائف تخصصية والواقعات تحت طائلة ظاهرة العنوسة، تقول إنها تتوسع كل يوم كنتيجة لتوسع دائرة التعليم الجامعي للفتيات، وتزيد منها نظرة الأسرة والمجتمع للمرأة التي تعدت الخامسة والعشرين من دون زواج .

تقول إنه وقياساً على ظاهرة الزواج المبكر التي تحظى باهتمام قطاع واسع من الدوائر الرسمية، لا تحظى ظاهرة الزواج المتأخر بالقدر نفسه من الاهتمام، رغم تحذير كثير من الأكاديميين والباحثين ورجال الدين من آثارها .

أما أنيسة فترى ان اختيارها العنوسة بدل الزواج من شخص لا يستطيع القيام بتكاليف الزواج، مع أنها لا تمانع من الزواج برجل يملك مواصفات الشهامة والرجولة مع أنها تشك في وجوده كما تقول: لذلك فضلت العنوسة .

ويقول محمد بن علي النقبي موظف، إن اعتماد بعض الشباب على صندوق الزواج من أهم الأسباب لأن الشاب ينتظر حتى 21 عاماً، ليحصل على منحة الزواج من دون الاعتماد على نفسه، وخاصة إذا اعتمد على نفسه يمكنه الزواج قبل ذلك، واختيار شريكه بإرادته من دون البحث عن فتاة تنطبق عليها الشروط وهي في عمر 18 عاماً .

ويرى سعود حمد (مهندس) أن مشكلة العنوسة سببها بالدرجة الأولى الأسرة والفتيات، فالأسرة باتت تفكر في أمور لا معنى لها في الوقت الحالي، وتشترط أموراً سطحية في الوقت الذي تغيب فيه أساسيات كثيرة كالأخلاق والرجولة والدين، وكذلك الفتيات أصبحن ينظرن إلى المركز المالي،

ويرى محمد المهيري أن الفتاة تغامر عندما تقرر مواصلة دراستها الجامعية أو الالتحاق بوظيفة لأن الشباب في هذا البلد غالباً ما يعزفون عن الزواج بجامعية أو موظفة إلا في حالات نادرة .

ويكاد ذلك يتطابق مع نتائج الدراسات الميدانية التي تناولت الظاهرة وتشير إلى انتشار ظاهرة العنوسة بمعدلات عالية بين حملة الشهادات الجامعية والعليا في المدن الرئيسة وبشكل لافت للنظر .

أما عمر النقبي (موظف) فأكد أن سبب عزوف بعض الشباب عن الزواج بعض المشكلات، منها الشباب الذين لا يحملون أوراقاً ثبوتية مما يؤدي إلى اعاقتهم عن استكمال الزواج .

ويرى علي الغفاري (موظف) ان تفكير بعض الشباب في ما بعد الزواج وكيف يمكن لهم العيش بهذا الراتب البسيط الذي لايكفي شخصاً، وان انخفاض الراتب يكون أحياناً سبباً في رفض الشباب فكرة الزواج .

وتقول سماح عبدالله الخبيرة الاجتماعية إن سن الخامسة والعشرين بالنسبة للرجل، وسن الثانية والعشرين بالنسبة للفتاة هي بداية مرحلة الشعور بالخوف من الحرمان من الزواج، وهي بداية هم العنوسة عند الفتاة المتعلمة .

أما أحمد الزاهد (إعلامي) فيرى أن هذا الأمر قسمة ونصيب وينصح كل فتاة تأخرَ بها الزواج أن تشغل نفسها بحفظ القرآن، وحضور حلقات العلم في المساجد وستجد حلاوةً لا يمكن أن نصفها . ومتعة قيام الليل، لان أهلَ الابتلاء أقربُ إلى الله من غيرهم .

وترى دعاء الهاشمي (محاسبة) ان اسباب ازدياد هذه الظاهرة سببها تعلم الفتاة ووصولها لمراحل متقدمة من التعليم وعملها الذي يحقق لها الاكتفاء الذاتي مادياً ومعنوياً، فتجد نفسها قد حققت ذاتها ولا ينقصها شيء فتواصل حياتها بلا زواج .

وأن بعض الفتيات يجدن عدم الزواج أكثر استقراراً من زواج بمتاعب أو مشكلات الزوجية .

وتقول ماجدة سلام (محامية) أدت ظاهرة العنوسة لزيادة بعض الظواهر غير المقبولة اجتماعياً ودينياً مثل ظواهر الزواج السري، والعرفي بين الشباب في الجامعات، والشذوذ الجنسي بين الفتيات، وأيضاً العنوسة للرجال تعتبر سبباً في الإقبال على إدمان المخدرات  .

وإطلاق حرية المرأة للزواج من أي رجل ترغبه، شريطة أن يخضع ذلك الأمر للتمحيص والتأكد من صدق نيته وجديته، مع ضرورة أخذ موافقة ولي الأمر سواء الأب أو الحاكم على ذلك، وان هذا الأمر ضروري لتكوين الأسرة التي تعتبر الخلية الاجتماعية الأساسية، منها يبدأ تكون المجتمع ونموه، حيث تكفل الأسرة بقاء النوع الإنساني واستمراره .

أما حمدة المر المهيري موظفة فتقول: إن العنوسة ليست حصراً على الدولة، بل تعدّتها إلى دول أخرى خليجية وعربية وأوروبية، وذلك نتيجة أسباب عديدة منها إصرار الفتيات وحتى الشباب على نيل الشهادات العليا مما يجعل الارتباط المبكر كابوساً بالنسبة لهم في بدايات العشرينات من العمر، وأظن كذلك عمل الجنسين في أماكن مختلطة مما يسبب البرود كأن الطرف الثاني بمقام الأخ أو الأخت نظراً للتواصل اليومي وللبقاء لساعات عديدة في الدوام قد تفوق الساعات التي يقضونها حتى في البيت أو مع الأسرة، كذلك متطلبات ومسؤوليات الزواج من إنفاق وتربية أبناء تستحق أن يفكر الشاب مرتين قبل أن يرتبط بزوجة ويكون مسؤولاً عن زوجة وعدد من الأبناء .

يقول الدكتور أحمد الحداد كبير المفتين في دائرة الشؤون الاسلامية والعمل الخيري في دبي إنها ظاهرة مقلقة لا ينبغي أن تستمر وتتفاقم، فإن مخاطرها كثيرة، ولا يمكن أن يقضى عليها إلا إذا توفرت النوايا الصادقة من أفراد المجتمع ومن الجهات الرسمية، ولهذه الظاهرة أسباب معروفة، أهمها عزوف الشباب عن الزواج؛ هرباً من التكاليف الباهظة للزواج بداية من المهر ثم الهدايا المرهقة ثم الحفلة البهية التي تكلف مئات الآلاف من الدرهم في كروت الدعوة والقاعة والعشاء والفرقة وغير ذلك، ومن أين للشاب الذي ليس له إلا راتبه البسيط أن يجمع ذلك؟ إنه يحتاج لسنوات صفوة شبابه حتى يوفر هذا المبلغ ليتزوج، أو أنه يدخل في حمأة القروض الربوية أو المعاملات المشبوهة التي لا يكاد يخرج منها بعد ذلك وتكدر عليه حياته الزوجية، وقد ينقم من الزواج الذي أدخله في هم الليل وذل النهار، فينهار البيت الذي بناه .

وقال الشيخ جيهان نقاب أمير الدين المفتي الأول بدائرة الشؤون الاسلامية والعمل الخيري، إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما زوج بناته زوجهن بأيسر المهور، ولم يشترط لهن القناطير المقنطرة من الدراهم والدنانير، وإنما أقل المهور، وكذلك السلف الصالحون، لم يكونوا يبحثون عن مال الرجل، وماذا يدفع، لأن البنت ليست سلعة تباع، إنما هي إنسان، فليبحث لها الأب أو الولي عن إنسان مثله، كريم الدين والخلق والطباع، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (إذا أتاكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه، إلا تفعلوه، تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد عريض)، والحديث يدل على أن الرجل إذا عُرف بالأمانة والتقى، فعلى الولي أن يزوجه ابنته ولو بأقل شيء .

ويرى الدكتور يسري الشرقاوي مستشار اعلامي ان ظاهرة العنوسة تعود إلى عدة أسباب منها، عدم قدرة الشباب على تحمل تكاليف الزواج، وضع الشروط التعجيزية من جهة أهل الفتاة أو الشاب، قلة عدد الرجال الراغبين للزواج لتوفر الفتن، غلاء المعيشة وصعوبة توفير سكن، الرغبة في الدراسة سواء من طرف الشاب أو الفتاة .

أما خالد سالم، مخرج تلفزيوني، فيقول إن الشرع لا يمنع أن تشارك الزوجة في تجهيز بيت الزوجية، ومساعدة الزوج لتأسيس حياة أسرية ويبيّن أن الإسلام ساعد على حل هذه المشكلة، من خلال تعدد الزوجات شرط العدل بينهن ولكن الكثير من الأسر والفتيات لا يقبلن بهذا الحل، وتصل الفتاة إلى السن التي تعتبر سن العنوسة والتي ينظر لها البعض بعد أن تتعدى الفتاة سن الثلاثين أو الخامسة والثلاثين .

ويقول الدكتور خالد الخاجة عميد كلية المعلومات والاعلام والعلوم الانسانية جامعة عجمان تخصيص سكن لغير المتزوجين وتوفير صالات زواج مجانية ومنع الشباب من الزواج بغير المواطنات وتوعية الشباب بأخطار العلاقات غير الشريعية لأضرارها، أما أحمد العموش فطالب الأسر بتخفيف الأسر المطالب في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية والتمسك بالقيم وتوعية الناس .

وحول خطورة إحساس الشاب والفتاة بالعنوسة تقول الدكتورة مها حسني أستاذة علم النفس: للعنوسة آثار خطيرة للغاية، حيث يعاني الشاب أو الفتاة العانس الإحساس التام باليأس وفقدان القدرة على مواجهة المشكلات ويضعف إحساس العنوسة بالفعل من قدرات الشاب أو الفتاة وتقلل من إمكانية نجاحهما في الحياة العملية، حيث يفقد العانس الاهتمام بالنجاح والتقدم، كما يعاني الشباب العانس التفكير الدائم في المستقبل، وهو تفكير يأخذ الشكل التشاؤمي والشعور بالاكتئاب الدائم الأمر الذي ينعكس على إحساسهم بالهوية فيفقدون الشعور بهويتهم ويلازمهم هذا الشعور فترة طويلة .

وتطالب الدكتورة مها حسني استاذة علم النفس بأن يتم إنشاء مراكز طبية متخصصة لعلاج الشباب والفتيات الذين تخطوا سن الزواج نفسياً بحيث لا نتركهم ضحايا للوساوس والأمراض النفسية الخطيرة .

72 عدد طلبات المتقدمين لخدمة توافق

أكدت وداد لوتاه الموجهة الأسرية في هيئة تنمية المجتمع في دبي ان عدد المتقدمين لخدمة توافق الزواج، للتوفيق بين الراغبين في الزواج من الذكور والإناث بلغ 72 .

وهذا الامر وفر فرص زواج للمواطنين، بهدف تحسين فرص المواطنات اللاتي تأخرن في سن الزواج للعثور على شريك مناسب، وان مراكز ستقوم بعمل (الخاطبات) في التوفيق بين الراغبين في الزواج، ولكن وفق شروط تحددها الهيئة، يتصدرها خفض تكاليف الزواج ما أمكن .

وترى أن المجتمع الإماراتي يعاني عزوف الشباب عن الزواج، وتأخر سن الزواج بالنسبة للمواطنات، إما بسبب مواصلة الدراسة وتحقيق الذات في المجتمع، أو لعدم توافر الفرصة المناسبة للزواج، الأمر الذي يستدعي عمل خطة وطنية على مستوى الدولة، تركز على أهمية الزواج، والتحذير من تبعات الزواج بأجانب وأثره في الإخلال بالتركيبة السكاني .

الدكتورة سعاد المرزوقي مساعد عميد كلية الطالبات بكلية العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية بجامعة الإمارات، تؤكد ان الحياة الزوجية تتطلب سياسة وحكمة ومفاهيم عميقة لايتم التفاعل معها وفهمها الا اذا كان الزوجان يتمتعان بنضوج فكري وعقلي . ولابد من تشجيع الطرفين للوصول لحياة أفضل والتغلب على التحديات والتخلص من السلبيات في المجتمع، لأن الزواج مودة ورحمة وليس تجارب سيئة كما يصفها قلة، ولابد للشخص ان يتحمل الزواج بإيجابياته وسلبياته، وطالبت بعمل دورات للشباب المقبلين على الزواج .

بتصرف من جريدة الخليج

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## Luna Piena

الله يعوضنا وباقي البنات خير .. بالنسبة لي أهم سبب هو طبيعة العرس إللي أكثره مقتبس من الأجانب مع إضافات أخرى لا معنى لها .. العرس الإماراتي الساتر هو الأفضل بالنسبة لي .. و إن الله كتب لي .. شرطي بكون (( عرسي يكون على الطريقة الإماراتية ... لاثوب أبيض ولا هم يحزنون ))

----------


## @مبدعه@

الله المستعان

----------


## قمر سماه

الله المستعان

----------


## وردة2013

لا عنوسة مع الخاطبة التقليدية ان شاء الله

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

الله المستعان ربي يرزقهم بالزوج الصالح 
اتمنى بعض الاهالي تشوف الدين والاخلاق بالدرجة الاولى
مب حلوة البنت ما تتزوج وتكبر والسبب ابوها يبغي مواصافات خاصة !

----------


## ..قلب طفلة..

الله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل ,,

تسلمين حبوبة عالخبر ,,

----------


## فديت النونو

*الله يرزقني ويرزق خواتي و بنات المنتدى و بنات الإمارات و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء الأنقياء ذو الصلاح و التقوى و الدين* 

*يا حي يا قيوم يااااااااااااااااااا ذا الجلال و الإكرام* 

*آمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*

----------


## مالكو حاية

اعلى نسبة طلاق<<هذا غير الارااامل 
اعلى نسبة عنوسة 
ثاني اعلى دولة في الزواج من (...........)<<~ خلونآآآآ ساكتين><"""
عدد الاناث في بلادنا اقل من عدد الذكور
قطاااع القضااء تسيطر عليه جنسية معينة
في نفس الوقت بنات هاي الجنسية هن اكثر الاجنبيات زواجن بالمواطنين
<< غريبة شوو هالصدفة 
معقووولة صدفة <<ياااالهآآآآ من صدفة !!!!! !!!

لا تنسووون ظااهرة ...زوااج الاماااراااتية من وااافدين <<يمكن تفاادي للعنووسة
اكثر من 65% ممن تزوجوا باجنبيات اصلا متزوجين مواطنة واغلبهم طلقوا الزوجة 
الاولى <<يعني المواطنة <<عشان محد يطلع يقول المهور و التكاليف وكلام شبعنا منه.

سؤال اخيــــــــــــــر:
كيف الواااحد يتزوج وحدة مرتغدة في بلاد وهلها في بلاااد
<< واخر شي قولوا الزواج قسمة ونصيب>>اظني الزواج اصبح نصب واحتيااااال

استغفر الله العظيم ..

يــــــــــــ بناات الامارات ..وقفن وقفة تشفع لكن عند الله
فاللي يصير ما يرضي الله ولا رسوله ولا سائر المؤمنين

----------


## شرجاوية للابد

كل ماواحد تقدم لي سألني سؤال حتى إني مليت قلت خلاص ماأباه

كم راتبج؟؟؟؟؟ راتبي طبعآ 3000 في قطاع الخاص

بتقولون ليش يسأل عن راتبج؟
جواب ماشي غيره المعيشة غاليه ولازم نتساعد

سؤالي هو لماياخذ إجنبية يسألها هالسؤال ؟ أكيد لاء
يخليها تترك الشغل ويصرف عليها وعلى أهلها

الله المستعان ويزوج كل البنت إماراتية شاب يستاهلها ويقدرها ويصونها

والله إن شاءالله يهدي البنات لايشرطون وايد ويدلعون بصورة ماتتصور

----------


## تسونامي

> بتقولون ليش يسأل عن راتبج؟
> جواب ماشي غيره المعيشة غاليه ولازم نتساعد


الله المستعان

----------


## al3emia

الله يرزقني ويرزق خواتي و بنات المنتدى و بنات الإمارات و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء الأنقياء ذو الصلاح و التقوى و الدين 

يا حي يا قيوم يااااااااااااااااااا ذا الجلال و الإكرام 

آمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*كل الدول فيها عنووووسه من الجنسين الدنيا صايرة جي ليش مركزين علينا يعني خلونا في حالنا وخلو شبابنا في حالهم 
بس لاحد يقرب صوبهم ونحن بخير*

----------


## فطومة الحبوبة

ليش اتضايقونا بها الموضوع ... ...

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

الزواج رزق و نصيب من الله سبحانه و تعالى ليش مضايجات يا بنات 

الله يرزق كل وحده تتمنى الزواج الزوج الصالح

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *كل الدول فيها عنووووسه من الجنسين الدنيا صايرة جي ليش مركزين علينا يعني خلونا في حالنا وخلو شبابنا في حالهم 
> بس لاحد يقرب صوبهم ونحن بخير*


كلامج صحيح !!
بس الشي اللي ماتعرفيينه ان عدد الاناث في الامارات=468.9 ألف مقابل 479.1 ألف نسمة ذكور، 
هاذي النسبة من الاناث فيها..عجائز و اطفال يعني لو فرضنا ان نصف العدد
هن الشابات ..فــ تعطينا الاحصائية التالية ..468.9/2=234.45 الف شابة 
هذا يعني ان نسبة العنوسة بينا =62.7%
مرتفعة بنسبة 12.7 % عن عام 2007 اللي بلغت فيه عدد العوانس 50%

في المقابل..
بلغ نسبة الزواج المختلط العام الماضي 47.7٪ 

!!!!!



نحن شعب قليل يسهل استبدااااالنا 

فكرووااا بالكارثة بعد 5 او 10 سنوات بالكثير ...؟؟؟؟

دام الاماراتي متزوج بوافدة و المواطنة متزوجة ب وافد ..

يا ترى كم نسبة التحول في هوية الوطن ؟؟؟

ومن سيبقى خالص الولاء و الهوية ؟؟

و هل سيفعل بنا كما فعل البراامكة بالعرااااااق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اخشى ان يأتي يوم و أقول .
ياقومي نصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين

----------


## حياة القلوب

المشكله الاساسيه انه كل امارتيه بدها اماراتي اصيل كما تفضلتي وهذا صعب التحقيق الا اذا كانت زوجه ثانيه لانه لا يوجد لكل امارتيه امارتي وعدد الاناث يفوق الذكور وبالنهايه كل الناس خير وبركه ولا تعلمو اين هو الخير لكم فبرائي تاخذ من غير بني جنسها وتحقق هدفها من الحياه بان تصبح ام وتبني عائله بدل منان ×××××

----------


## رتوـش

والله بيدهم الدولة حلول وايد بس للأسف ماشي ذاك الاهتمام من قبل المسئولين

----------


## رتوـش

> كلامج صحيح !!
> بس الشي اللي ماتعرفيينه ان عدد الاناث في الامارات=468.9 ألف مقابل 479.1 ألف نسمة ذكور، 
> هاذي النسبة من الاناث فيها..عجائز و اطفال يعني لو فرضنا ان نصف العدد
> هن الشابات ..فــ تعطينا الاحصائية التالية ..468.9/2=234.45 الف شابة 
> هذا يعني ان نسبة العنوسة بينا =62.7%
> مرتفعة بنسبة 12.7 % عن عام 2007 اللي بلغت فيه عدد العوانس 50%
> 
> في المقابل..
> بلغ نسبة الزواج المختلط العام الماضي 47.7٪ 
> ...


الله يستر علينا مع اني ماعرف شو سووا البرامكة :Sob7an:  وبعدين أنا مب مع منع الزواج من وافدة لأان الناس أحرار ولكن لازم يرغّبون المواطن بالزواج من المواطنة بمنح امتيازات والله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين أزواج صالحين آمين

----------


## حياة القلوب

يا جماعه انتوبتحكو بنصيب ولو كانت من الهلولوله ومن نصيبه حياخدها اي حلول واي مسؤوولين الله يهديكم

----------


## M!SS UAE

لو تخف طلبات البنات شوي والهليلة اللي يسوونها في الاعراس بتكون امورهن في الروب

----------


## احساسي معك

الله المستعان

----------


## عالية الغالية

غميضة ابناء المواطنات مب قادرين يتزوجون بنات اخوالهم او خالاتهم 



وتيلس البت بلبا زواج 

والولد بعد من غير زواج 

او يتزوج وافدة في اسوا الاحوال 




الله المستعااااااااااااااااان

----------


## غرنوق رعبوبة

يارب زوج كل محرومة واغنها بحلالك عن حرامك اللهم آمين.

----------


## uaelrose

اساسا المشكلة من الحريم أمهات المعرس
ما يطيعن و ما يرضن يزوجن اولادهن من بنات من نفس سنهن
يعني لو ريال عمره 25 امه ما ترضى تزوجه بنت عمرها 25 سنة
تريد له بنت عمرها 16 ، 17 ، 18
و حتى لو ولدها عمره 30 بتدور له بنت عمرها 18 سنة
فالمشكلة أنا أشوفها من ام الريال لاني لاحظت هالشيء عندنا في المنطقة واحد عمره 30 او 25 او 27 امه تروح تخطب له بنت عمرها 16 و تترك كل بنات المنطقة اللي في نفس عمر ولدها او أقل منه بسنه
يعني المشكلة من ام الريال مش من طلبات أهل العروس
و الكلام اللي ينكتب في الجرايد مش كله صح
يعني طلبات اهل العروس ، العروس بيطلبون لها مهر 30 ألف ، وين بيسون العرس ، قاعه 
يعني طلبات عادية ، ماشيء اسمه حفلة ملجه ، هذا كله من مهر العروس يسوونه ، خاصة اللي اشوفه في منطقتنا و في المناطق المجاورة لمنطقتنا 
نادر ما سمعت انه بنت من منطقتي طلبت فلوس للملجة او سوتها في فندق هالكلام مش صحيح
الناس تريد تزوج بناتها لذلك كلام الجرايد يعيدونه من مية سنة نفس الكلام
ام انهم يسون دراسة و يشوف آراء الناس فحد سألنا شو صاير
و سلامتكم

----------


## برق لمع

بس في بنات يبون الكامل المكمل وفارس الاحلام وما يرضون باي حد
وهذا صعب لان مب كل يتمناه المرا يدركه ولازم اتقدم تنازلات

----------


## حنين خالد

*العنوسه بكل مكان احنا بتوصل 3 ملايين واخر احصائيه طلع عدد الذكور اكثر من الاناث 
ويوم الوحده تدور ولدها عروس تبغى وحده كامله والكامل الله ولازم يحطون سبب وعيب في بنت الناس 

واخر سالفه سمعتها يوم شافت ام المعرس البنت قالت لا البنت خجوله ماتصلح <<<الناس عقليات اللهم لك الحمد يعني مالقت عيب فيها فطلعت عذروب من عندها 
والعكس صحيح ابو البنت يحط شورط تعجيزيه الله المستعان*

----------


## NoOone

> اساسا المشكلة من الحريم أمهات المعرس
> ما يطيعن و ما يرضن يزوجن اولادهن من بنات من نفس سنهن
> يعني لو ريال عمره 25 امه ما ترضى تزوجه بنت عمرها 25 سنة
> تريد له بنت عمرها 16 ، 17 ، 18
> و حتى لو ولدها عمره 30 بتدور له بنت عمرها 18 سنة
> فالمشكلة أنا أشوفها من ام الريال لاني لاحظت هالشيء عندنا في المنطقة واحد عمره 30 او 25 او 27 امه تروح تخطب له بنت عمرها 16 و تترك كل بنات المنطقة اللي في نفس عمر ولدها او أقل منه بسنه
> يعني المشكلة من ام الريال مش من طلبات أهل العروس
> و الكلام اللي ينكتب في الجرايد مش كله صح
> يعني طلبات اهل العروس ، العروس بيطلبون لها مهر 30 ألف ، وين بيسون العرس ، قاعه 
> ...


100%

وفوق هذا في بنات ما يطلعون ومحد يشوفهم ويدري عنهم حتى ربع الام مايعرفون انه عندها بنت وما يبون حليلهم يرزون بويهوهم عند الحريم عشان يعرفونهم هني المفروض دور الاهل الام والخوات والرفيجات المفروض يطرون بناتهم واخواتهم جدام الناس مو كل وحدة تزوجت خلاص نست اختها ورفيجتها

----------


## شيخة آلخود

> *الله يرزقني ويرزق خواتي و بنات المنتدى و بنات الإمارات و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء الأنقياء ذو الصلاح و التقوى و الدين* 
> 
> *يا حي يا قيوم يااااااااااااااااااا ذا الجلال و الإكرام* 
> 
> *آمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


امين  :Wink: 




> *
> 
> واخر سالفه سمعتها يوم شافت ام المعرس البنت قالت لا البنت خجوله ماتصلح <<<الناس عقليات اللهم لك الحمد يعني مالقت عيب فيها فطلعت عذروب من عندها 
> *


بس لنها خجولة !!

الله المستعااان

----------


## احلامي 2009

الرقم جدن مخيف 
الله المستعان 
يارب تفرجها وتستر علينا عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## رتوـش

> يا جماعه انتوبتحكو بنصيب ولو كانت من الهلولوله ومن نصيبه حياخدها اي حلول واي مسؤوولين الله يهديكم


قال تعالى " فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا . يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا . وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا "

اوكي كل شي نصيب لكن السعي مطلوب اختي

وبعد ليش الصحابة كانوا يخبطون لبناتهم رضي الله عنهم؟ ,,, 

وبعدين ماشي أي امتيازات من الدولة للزواج من الموطنة غير صندوق الزواج و اللي ما يحصلونه إلا اللي رواتبهم متدنية .

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*دام الاماراتي متزوج بوافدة و المواطنة متزوجة ب وافد ..

يا ترى كم نسبة التحول في هوية الوطن ؟؟؟

ومن سيبقى خالص الولاء و الهوية ؟؟*

*و هل سيفعل بنا كما فعل البراامكة بالعراق؟؟؟؟؟*


*اختي مالكو حياة* 

خوفتينا منو البرامكة وشوو سوو فالعراق ؟؟؟؟
كلامج صح المشكلة انه كل واحد يتزوج ع كيفه من شباب وبنات بدون وعي للمسؤوليه والنتايج ان شاء الله شبابنا فيهم الخير وبناتنا بعد والله المستعان

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> قال تعالى " فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا . يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا . وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا "
> 
> اوكي كل شي نصيب لكن السعي مطلوب اختي
> 
> وبعد ليش الصحابة كانوا يخبطون لبناتهم رضي الله عنهم؟ ,,, 
> 
> وبعدين ماشي أي امتيازات من الدولة للزواج من الموطنة غير صندوق الزواج و اللي ما يحصلونه إلا اللي رواتبهم متدنية .



*هيه والله صدقج مع انه الزواج من مواطنه ما يحتاي امتيازات يكفي انها منه وفيه هذا اقوى امتياز الله يهديهم ويهدينا*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> 100%
> 
> وفوق هذا في بنات ما يطلعون ومحد يشوفهم ويدري عنهم حتى ربع الام مايعرفون انه عندها بنت وما يبون حليلهم يرزون بويهوهم عند الحريم عشان يعرفونهم هني المفروض دور الاهل الام والخوات والرفيجات المفروض يطرون بناتهم واخواتهم جدام الناس مو كل وحدة تزوجت خلاص نست اختها ورفيجتها



صدقتي والله محد يشوفنا الله كريم البنت الزينه الستيره الحين محد يباها سبحان الله انا استغرب ياما بنات ما شاء الله جمال واخلاق وادب ما حد يخطبهن والعكس سبحان الله

----------


## Om Kawthar

تبون الحقيقة

الخطأ مو من الشباب الخطأ منه نحن الأهل البنية

خل نحط أرقام و شوفو النتيجة

مهر = 50 الف و ما فوق
صالة عرس = 70 الف و ما فوق
فستان عرس= أقل شي و اذا بتأجرين 5000
و أكيد شبكة و زهبة و أشياء الله يعلم من وين يت

في نهاية الحسبة أرخص عرس بالإمارات يكلف 170 الف درهم اماراتي

تهقين الرقم هذا حلو يوم الواحد يبي يتزوج و يبده حياته بديون و عقبها تيلس تتشرط
ابي خدامه ابي سيارة و ابي و ابي
الواحد يتزوج عشان يرتاح ولا عشان يزيد نفسه مصاريف

الحمد لله ابوي قال لريلي مهري قرآن و حج بيت الله و عرس في البيت يعني ما كلف الريال فوق 20 الف

عشان انا ارتاح مع ريلي ما نبده بديون


تحياتي

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *دام الاماراتي متزوج بوافدة و المواطنة متزوجة ب وافد ..
> 
> يا ترى كم نسبة التحول في هوية الوطن ؟؟؟
> 
> ومن سيبقى خالص الولاء و الهوية ؟؟*
> 
> *و هل سيفعل بنا كما فعل البراامكة بالعراق؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...




البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له

كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
.وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
هارون الرشيد بحكم قرابتهم منه قربهم واواهم واعطاهم المناصب..
حتى اكلوا الاخضر و اليابس وبنوا الدور و القصور..
فلا يمر الخليفةو ويسال عن قصر الا قالوا لفلان البرمكي ...
هذا غير على حياكتهم للمؤامرات للاطاحة بالدولة العباسية 
وتاجيج الشعب ضد الخليفة..لكن هارون الرشيد تدارك الامر في نهاية المطاف..
فحلت بهم نكبة عرفت في التاريخ باسم نكبة البرامكة 
يقول الشيخ محمد العريفي عندما سؤل هارون الرشيد عن سبب ما اقدم عليه
من تشريد البرامكة وقتلهم وطردهم قال:و الله 
لو علمت شمالي عما فعلت يميني لقطعتها
و الحقيقة لا احد يعرف الاسباب ..
ولذلك لو سويتي بحث في قوقل بتشوفين وااايد اقوال واختلافات ..

الشاهد على كلامي ..ان البرامكة اليوم متواجدين بثوب اخر وشكل اخر..
اليوم بعض الاجنبيات قادمات من دول علوية ..وكلنا يعرف لمن ولاء الدول العلوية !!
الرجل يأخذها لا يعرف لا دينها ولا مذهبها ولا ابوها من ولا اخوها من ....؟
هي في دولتنا متواجدة باسم المهنة الفلانية بلا ولي امر ولا هم يحزنون
وكل هذا مجرد عمل صوري ..و الحقيقة انما قادمة للبغاء والرقص اجلكم الله..
وفي غضون اشهر صارت مدام ..زوجة قبيلي ولد قبيلة؟؟

في كل دول العالم وعلى مر التاريخ و العصور و في مختلف الديانات 
..فان الباغية تظل باغية لا تساوى حتى بالقمامة ...
اما في بلادنا فالباغية اسهل ما يكون ان تكون زوجة ...سليطة اللسان قليلة الادب
لا يهمها ان تسحب الرجل خلفها كما تسحب البهيمة ..
وتظهر علينا بثوب الدين تتفلسفف.. و الشواهد عديدة ..
هذا لا يعني تعميم ..ان اكل زوجة وافدة سيئة ..ولكن التهمة لصيقة بالبعض..حتى
صارن يعرفن بذلك ..ومع هذا وذاك مسلسل ..صرقت الازواج عندهن مستمر؟؟

كيف؟؟؟... الله اعلم ! و الله اعلم بما لا نعلم ..!!

اسألكم بالله و استحلفكم به ..منذ متى و الوافدين العرب من مصر و بلاد الشام في
ديارنا ؟؟ متواجدون ك جماعات منذ مايزيد عن 40 سنة .ومن عشرات السنين
ابناؤهم هم في الحقيقة ابناء الدولة لانهم عاشوا هنا ..وقد يكون اهليهم ماتوا هنا ..
هل سمعتوامواطن تزوج منهم الا في ماقل وندر ويكون زواج بمعنى زواج 
تقوم فيه الشروط و العرف فالرجل خطب من ولي امرها ويعرف دينها واخلاقها..
ومع ذلك هذا النوع من الزواج قليل جدا.. وقد يكون معدوم اصلا ...


الا موضة الزواج من بنات الترانزيت وفيز السياحية و المهن التي لا تحتاج لشهادات عليا
..ينطبق عليهن المثل ..
اعملي فيزة واحصلي على مواطن مجانا...

كان الرسالة تقول : اذا كان الرجل بقواه العقلية سيتزوج من بنت بلاده
اما اذا كان في الموضوع سحور وطبوب ..فالمسألة ..تخرج عن السيطرة ..



شيء يحر القلب و اييب القهر..فلا حدود الدين مقامة في مثل هذي الزيجات 
ولا التكافئ موجود...


ويخرج علينا المتفلسفين غلاء المهور و التكاليف...
انزين من مسؤول عن انتشار الغلاء في بلادنا ..
وشو ذنب المواطن و المقيم اذا كل شيء حوله غالي؟؟؟

هذي الفلسفة فقط ..للتغاضي عن المشكلة الحقيقية ,,,و الصورة 
التي لا يريدون اظهارها للملاء


بعد خمس سنوات كان الزيادة في نسبة العنوسة 12.7%

بعد 5 سنوات نقول بتزيد نفس النسبة وبعد 5 سنوات اخرى بالمثل
فبتزيد نسبة العنوسة في الدولة اكثر عن ال80% 

وهم لازالوا يقولون ان المهر و التكاليف هي السبب الحقيقي

لكن ما عرف شو السبب الحقيقي ان 67% ممن تزوجوا بوافده
هم من سبق لهم الزواج بمواطنة ؟؟ <<يا للسخرية ...!!

يعني اذا وصلنا هالنسبة ..بيكون عدد المتزوجات فقط 20%
ومنهم من تزوجت بوافد ومنهم المطلقة و الارملة ...

يقول ابن خلدون ....
ان القبيلة هي صمام الامان لكل مجتمع عربي..
وكان هذا واضح جلي..عندما ثار ابناء القبائل في الدولة 
على الخونة ..قبل عدة اشهر ..


بعد عشر سنوات ..هل سيثور برامكة هذا الزمان على الخونة ؟؟

ام نحن غافلون عمن يتربص بنا الدوائر...

الكلام ..يخرج بحرقة والم ...

و ياقومي نصحت لكم ...................

----------


## جمر بارد

> البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
> بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
> ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
> والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له
> 
> كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
> .وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
> لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
> عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
> ...


وهذا الي حاصل حاليا

وايد ناس يؤدون دور البرامكه

ويقولون نصيب 

والي يدورون الرخص اونه يعني


يقول المثل بما معناه لب غيت تتزوج دور لولدك يد وخال

يعني ان يحسن ختيار زوجته بناء على ابوها واخوانها لان تربيه عيالها بتكون عليهم اكثر شي بناء على قربهم من الزوجه


يعني اي تربيه تتوقع من البرامكه

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله 
وين الاهالي مايشوفون هالنسبه 
يعني اناالوم الاهل لان الاغلب يعقد زواج عياله بالشروووط الغريبه ان شاءالله تخف العنوسه وكل وحده تلقى نصيبها اللي يرضيها

----------


## هند 80

طبعا تصير عنوسة بالامارات اذا كل وافدة داخلة البلد تريد مواطن 
وهدفهن الجواز بالدرجة الاولى ؟ وهذا الشي حقيقة شفتها بعيني 
وحتى من بنات جنسيتي صاير عندهم موديل يدورن مواطنين ؟

----------


## habibat_islam

ان نظرة الشاب للمرأة الاماراتية على انها مجرد دمية يتسلى بمشاعرها والوافد على انها بنك له 
بينما المرأة الاجنبية لها الحظ بالستر والزواج
لا ادري ما سبب انتقاص المرأة الاماراتية وعدم احترامها؟؟

----------


## اذكروا الله

لكل مشكلة حل و لكل داء دواء الا الموت

العنوسة يكمن حلها في التعاون بين العوائل الاماراتية على تشجيع ابنائها و تربيتهم على الزواج من الاماراتيات منذ الصغر 

تقليل الشروط على الرجال حتى يزيد الأقبال على الزواج 

زيادة مال صندوق الزواج 

زيادة الوعي في وسائل الاعلام عن هذه الظاهرة و المرض المستفحل في مجتمع الإمارات 

الا وهي ظاهرة العنوسة التي لاتضر المرأة فحسب انما تشمل المجتمع بأسره 

لان المرأة نصف المجتمع و هي العنصر الأهم و ان حدث خلل فيه فأنه سيؤدي الى ضعف اساس المجتمع و اهتزاز قيمه و عاداته

----------


## سندريلا2008

الله المستعان

----------


## زخراوية 90

> البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
> بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
> ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
> والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له
> 
> كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
> .وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
> لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
> عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
> ...


أختي احييك على هذا الكلام واايدك مليون بالميه ان هذا وراء سبب عزوف الشباب عن الزواج من المواطنات هالاجنبيات اللي مالها هدف من زواجها من هالمواطن إلا فلوسه توقعي لو كان فقير او الامارات فقيره بتتزوجه وببترك بلدها سواء كانت شاميه بتترك الخضار والبراد وبتعيش في بلد صحراء وحر لا والله لكن الهدف مادي ومثل ماقلت تاتي من بلدان لاتعرف بالدين إلا اسمه بلاسحر ووالشعوذه لتجره خلفها كأنه بهيمة وتكره باهله وقبيلته واهي لاتعرف عاداتهم ولالغتهم مسترغده من بلدها لو في اهلها خير ما تركوها في بلد مايعرفون عنها اي شي واغلبهم لاتعرفين لهم اصل ولادين ولامنهج وينشرن افكارهن وبعضهن قد يكن مجندات من دول اجنبيه للتجسس وتحصل على جنسيه الدوله ليسهل لها عملها .

فالامر جدا خطير لابد من تضافر الجهود من كل الجهات من رئيس الدوله الى المجتمع لابد ان تكون هناك حمله ضد الزواج من الاجنبيات وتسليط الضوء على الاباء الذين زوجوا بناتهم باقل المهور حتى يكونوا قدوه وتقليل نسبة العنوسه في بناتنا الرقم مخيف جدا اذا لم تتداركه الدوله وتوقف عمل الفيز السياحيه لبعض النساء اللواتي هدفهن معروف .
وتشجيع الزواج وزواج التعدد وتقوم الدوله ايضا بنشجيعه ومساعدة كل من يرد الزواج من ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه ولابد من غرس الايمان في قلوب بناتنا وان يتركن الافكار الباليه التي تعلمهن اياه المسلسلات الهابطه والتي اغلبها وافده لاتمت بصلة لعاداتنا ولاتقاليدنا ..

يالله حملة " تشجيع الزواج المتعدد"

ووفق الزواج من الاجنبيات نهائيا

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
> بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
> ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
> والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له
> 
> كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
> .وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
> لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
> عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
> ...


*
شكرا للتوضيح "مالكو حايه" الحين فهمت 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل البرامكة ياما هدمن بيوت وخبرن على عوايل وما زالن 
الله المستعان ما قلت لكم الرجل الاماراتي مستهدف ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

" حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الي الله راغبون "

----------


## مالكو حاية

> أختي احييك على هذا الكلام واايدك مليون بالميه ان هذا وراء سبب عزوف الشباب عن الزواج من المواطنات هالاجنبيات اللي مالها هدف من زواجها من هالمواطن إلا فلوسه توقعي لو كان فقير او الامارات فقيره بتتزوجه وببترك بلدها سواء كانت شاميه بتترك الخضار والبراد وبتعيش في بلد صحراء وحر لا والله لكن الهدف مادي ومثل ماقلت تاتي من بلدان لاتعرف بالدين إلا اسمه بلاسحر ووالشعوذه لتجره خلفها كأنه بهيمة وتكره باهله وقبيلته واهي لاتعرف عاداتهم ولالغتهم مسترغده من بلدها لو في اهلها خير ما تركوها في بلد مايعرفون عنها اي شي واغلبهم لاتعرفين لهم اصل ولادين ولامنهج وينشرن افكارهن وبعضهن قد يكن مجندات من دول اجنبيه للتجسس وتحصل على جنسيه الدوله ليسهل لها عملها .
> 
> فالامر جدا خطير لابد من تضافر الجهود من كل الجهات من رئيس الدوله الى المجتمع لابد ان تكون هناك حمله ضد الزواج من الاجنبيات وتسليط الضوء على الاباء الذين زوجوا بناتهم باقل المهور حتى يكونوا قدوه وتقليل نسبة العنوسه في بناتنا الرقم مخيف جدا اذا لم تتداركه الدوله وتوقف عمل الفيز السياحيه لبعض النساء اللواتي هدفهن معروف .
> وتشجيع الزواج وزواج التعدد وتقوم الدوله ايضا بنشجيعه ومساعدة كل من يرد الزواج من ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه ولابد من غرس الايمان في قلوب بناتنا وان يتركن الافكار الباليه التي تعلمهن اياه المسلسلات الهابطه والتي اغلبها وافده لاتمت بصلة لعاداتنا ولاتقاليدنا ..
> 
> يالله حملة " تشجيع الزواج المتعدد"
> 
> ووفق الزواج من الاجنبيات نهائيا





وااايدة الحلول اختي ..بس تبااا حملة جريئة ونيات صاادقة 
فالله سبحانه لا يضيع أجر العاملين ..
وقل اعملوا..
وقل اعملوا..
وقل اعملوا..
الله سبحانه امرنا بالعمل ومن بعد العمل التوكل عليه
وما امرنا بالتقاعس..او اتكلوا على غيركم من البشر..
او قولوا قسمة ونصيب..
هالكلام هب موجه لج اختي ولكن موجه لي وللجميع..
طرح الموضوع عدة مرات في المنتدى بصور عديدة ..
و المثل يقول اليد الوحدة ماتصفق..!!
علينا بالتكاتف .و العمل..
الحين هااي المهزلة اللي وصلنا لها شوو اللي ننتظر عقبه بعد؟؟
قبل كانت تااخذه ع سبت الجواز ..ومن عقب الجواز تفر عياله ف حلجه .
وتسير بلادها تااخذ ولد بلادها و الدولة تكد عليهااا ..
يعني كدي يا غزالة وكلي يا ..
عقب تي تطالب تبا تجنس عياالها اليداد اللي من بلدها الاصلي؟؟؟
بلادنا صااارت مرعى.. 
جدر هريس الكل يغرف منه ..
وااايد نااس حولنا عااطفيين بس !!!
ما نسأل انفسنا من ورا موضوع تجنيس ابناء المواطنات 
في قصص حقيقية ومواطنات توارثن الجنسية من اهاليهن واهالي هاليهن
وفي مواطنات توارثنها بالتبعية ايام التبعية 

هاااي الكااارثة ...شو سبب الوصول لها.؟؟
وهل تعلمنا درس ؟؟
لااااااا 

قلنا نعطيييهن الجنسية عقب 10 سنين 
اوك ..هل قل نسبة الزواج منهن لا طبعا بل زادت اضعاف مضااعفة ..
لكن مالاحظتوا ان التزايد بين المواطنين قل..و اعداد المواطنين كلما لها تتقلص اكثر و اكثر؟؟

وان ارتفاع نسبت الزواج بالوافدات يوافقها زياادة طردية في قلت الانجاب في الدولة
-برنامج طارق سويدان على قناة الرسالة ..وضح ان دولة الامارات في مرحلة حرجة
لان نسبة الاطفال عندها قليلة - 
ليش؟؟
لان كل وحدة تيب لها واحد او ثنينه وخلاص؟
الهدف ان هالولد المواطن ..كرتها في الدولة ..
يعني مشروع يكد عليهااا ؟

----------


## lailee

مع احترامي للخوات الوافدات بس انا ما اجوف ولا حاله خذت مواطن قادر وما طلبت طلبات الوافده يمكن زواجتها من البدايه غير مكلفه بس جوفن يوم تدخل عش الزوجيه بعيد عن انها اتييب كل اهلها والمواطن شغال بالجوازات استخراج فيز ما اقصد هالشي بس بس حتى هي تتشرط كل سنه سفر عيالها باغلى المدارس ولبسها ماركات وغيره وغيره فشو التوفير بالموضوع حد ايخبرني ما دفع الريال 400 الف فبداية زواجه وبعدين بيسدد ع راحته لانه بنت البلاد ما تتطلب مثل الوافده وتجاربيه وايد جدام عيوني اجوف بس الوافده اتطلع هالسعر بعدين ما اعتقد انه المهور وكثرة طلبات المواطنه بعد الزواج هي السبب السبب للاسف الحريه الي تحظى فيها البنت الوافده من حيث اللبس والطلعات وبعض الاهالي متفتحين اكثر منا وهالشي هب قلة ادب عندهم لانه من عاداتهم وتقاليدهم عادي البنت تظهر وتدخل مع ربيعاتها وبلبس جينز والشعر مفتوح وغيره بينما بناتنا مهما وصلن من انفتاح الاغلبيه متسكر عليهن اغلب الاشياء ممنوعه بالنسبه الهن فاكيد شبابنا بتكون فرصتهم انهم ايجوفون الوافده بشكل مختلف عن المواطنه انا اصلا كل ما اروح مول اقول وين المواطنين من قلتنا اعتقد الحل الوحيد بايد شيوخنا ما يمنعون زواج الوافده من المواطن بس ايحطون شروط مثل ما حطوا للمواطنه الي تاخذ وافد مثل انه الوافده ليش تتجنس ولو بعد عشرين سنه حقوقها محفوظه بحكم انه عيالها مواطنين لو طلقت غصبن ع الريال يحطلها بيت لانها حاضنه اترملت نفس الحاله لانها حاضنه بتيلس يعطونها امتيازات المواطنه من علاج فري مثلا بس ليش الجواز يمكن بعدها نسبه كبيره من الوافدات بيفكرن الف مره قبل الارتباط بمواطن انا ما احقد ع حد بس مصلحة البلاد اهم عنديه من العواطف الشخصيه ما ينقصني شي وعرست صغيره ولا وحده من بنات العايله متاخره بالزواج كلهن معرسات يعني ما عندي عقد نفسيه بس الباقيات خواتيه بالدم ومصلحتهن بعد اتهمني

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *
> شكرا للتوضيح "مالكو حايه" الحين فهمت 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل البرامكة ياما هدمن بيوت وخبرن على عوايل وما زالن 
> الله المستعان ما قلت لكم الرجل الاماراتي مستهدف ؟؟؟؟؟*


أكيد مستهدف و نص..مب عشاان سوااد عيوونه 
ولا عشاان الشعرة البيضا اللي خذتها كريمة 
لان هالشعرة البيضا تستحق التقدييير..
ع قولتهاااا!!!

لااا..والف لااا...
هالشعرة البيضا قبل 50 ولا 60 سنة ..مالقوا حد يصبر عليهاا
غير بنت بلادهم..
اللي في نظره اليوم ..ناقصة ..معيبة ..عيوببهاا ظاهرة ..
يعني المواطنة اذا نامت ا لضحى مهملة لزوجها
لكن الوافدة اذا نامت لان زوجهاا مش موجود؟؟

اذا ريلهاا المواطنة ما تغدا في البيت فهي مقصرة في حقه

اما لما تي وحده تكتب في صفحات المنتدى زوجي 
يطلع مايتريق ومرات مايرد ع الغداا ويرد فالليل
يطبخ معاايه
فهذا مب مقصرة فيه وهو يساعدها يطبخ معاها
<< شو هالتناقض ؟؟؟

واذا المواطنة سافرت ويا ريلهاا فهي تحب المخاسير
وااايد تتشرط ...مب جنه خيرها وخير بلادهااا وهي اولى فيه


اما الوافدة يوم تكتب ..انا سرت الدولة الفلانية و الفلانية
او تقول انا سير لاهلي كل ما اشتااق لهم ..
ماصارت الوافدة تحب المخاسير لاا هذا اا ريلها مدلعنهااا

اوو نسيت حليلها الوافدة تطبخ وتكنس البيت بروحها ماعندها خدااامة !!!!

وهذا كله ما يعتبر مخاسير يوم تكون زوجة واافدة 
بس اذا مواطنة .فالنظرة تختلف..



شو بنعد وشووو بنخلي



وما تحضرني الا قصة فرعون مع بني اسرائيل
حينما قتل ابناؤهم واستحيا نساؤهم 
لانه لعين ..يريد عدد النساء يفوق عدد الذكور في بني اسرائيل
وبالتالي الاسرائيلة لا تجد من يتزوجها 
فتجبر على البغاء ..لتجني قوت يومها او تصير خادمة في قصور الفرااعنة 


وهكذاا الاماراتي مستهدف للزواج من وااافدة ..
حتى لاتجد الاماراتية من يتزوجها وتضطر تاخذ وااافد
وتعيش مأساة ..مالها ذنب فيهاا..

يا اما تعنس في بيتها ..لانه مافي تكافؤ في الزواج المختلط على الاغلب

----------


## rawaan

الله يرزقني ويرزق خواتي و بنات المنتدى و بنات الإمارات و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء الأنقياء ذو الصلاح و التقوى و الدين 

يا حي يا قيوم يااااااااااااااااااا ذا الجلال و الإكرام 

آمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## أحب سنكرس

الحمدلله بعدني صغنووونه

----------


## حنين خالد

طيب طالبوا بتعديل بقوانين الزواج يعني منع زواج المواطن من الوافده ويوكن بضوابط معينه والعكس زواج المواطنه من الوافد . 
الصراحه رجعت قريت الردود للبنات وحسيت بحجم المشكله اللي راح تقع فيها الدوله اذا الحال كذا 
اقترحت هذا الحل واحس هو الحل الوحيد اللي راح يحد الظاهره

----------


## ركروكة راك

السبب اولا واخيرا غلاء المهور وتكاليف الاعراس وطلبات ام العروس اللي ما تخلص 
هذا مب رايي انا بروحي و راي الشباب بتحصلون رايهم عالمجلات والمدونات وفي البرامج التلفزيونيه 
في برنامج على قناة الظفره تكلم عن العنوسه .. والشباب طاحو في المواطنات طيحه وكان شعار الشباب *خلــــــــهن يعنـــسن*  
الله المستعان وتسلم عليكم الهويه الوطنيه لانها ضايعه من زمان

----------


## عيالي وبس

> السبب اولا واخيرا غلاء المهور وتكاليف الاعراس وطلبات ام العروس اللي ما تخلص 
> هذا مب رايي انا بروحي و راي الشباب بتحصلون رايهم عالمجلات والمدونات وفي البرامج التلفزيونيه 
> في برنامج على قناة الظفره تكلم عن العنوسه .. والشباب طاحو في المواطنات طيحه وكان شعار الشباب *خلــــــــهن يعنـــسن*  
> الله المستعان وتسلم عليكم الهويه الوطنيه لانها ضايعه من زمان


وهالشباب الي رفعوا هالشعار ما قالوا شو نوع سيارتهم ولا السياره عادي تنشرى ب350 و400 الف ويوم ايي الموضوع ع الزواج ايجوفونها كبيره انا اقول هالنوعيه تستاهل الضرب ع الراس ترى اغلبهم ما يقدرون ايقولون اغغغ للحرمه الوافده والمواطنه لازم ترضى بالتعدد عنيه انا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا خل كل الي ماخذين وافدات يتزوجون عليهم بعدين بكون انا من اوائل المضحيات شريره دوووووووووووووووم

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> الحمدلله بعدني صغنووونه


عزيزتي ،،أحب سنكرس،، عمرج 10 سنين مثلا ، لازم من الحين انفكر باجر بسرعه تكبرين لازم انشوف حل هاذي قضيتنا ومستقبلنا ههههه حشا حرب

----------


## أحب سنكرس

> عزيزتي ،،أحب سنكرس،، عمرج 10 سنين مثلا ، لازم من الحين انفكر باجر بسرعه تكبرين لازم انشوف حل هاذي قضيتنا ومستقبلنا ههههه حشا حرب


لااا .يوم اسالفه فيها مستقبل عيل من الحين يبالي اخطط و أعد العدة و العتاد.هع هع
بس كيف عرفتي عمري.لوووووووووول

----------


## مالكو حاية

> السبب اولا واخيرا غلاء المهور وتكاليف الاعراس وطلبات ام العروس اللي ما تخلص 
> هذا مب رايي انا بروحي و راي الشباب بتحصلون رايهم عالمجلات والمدونات وفي البرامج التلفزيونيه 
> في برنامج على قناة الظفره تكلم عن العنوسه .. والشباب طاحو في المواطنات طيحه وكان شعار الشباب *خلــــــــهن يعنـــسن*  
> الله المستعان وتسلم عليكم الهويه الوطنيه لانها ضايعه من زمان



...............عليهم وعلى ويوهم مسودين الويه ؟؟؟
لااااا الرغيييد اللي بياااخذوونها ما تباا شي؟؟
بس شقة ..وعقب فلة ..وعقب هات اهلي ..وعقب ودني احوط
ونعااال بالالاف ..و الله مب رمستي رمستهن هن ..

الموااطنة تيلس بعيااالهاا في حجرة في بيت هله فوق العشر سنواات
و الست هاااانم سييده شقة برووحهااا

و المواطنة مالها ذنب يالظالمين بغلاء الاسعااار
مهرها المواطنة عشرين مقدم وثلاثين مؤخر الله يرحم ابويه زااايد
هب داافعينه من جييييهم ..
و القاااعة و الاكل هب المواااطنة طااالبتنه ..طالبينه هم 

الا سياييرهم الللي فوق ال400 الف و ال600 الف ..وتلفوونات الفيراري
مادري بلاااش يمكن ولا تخااليف هلهم عليييهم

ولا بووشهم اللي يشترووونهن بملااااايييين ومزاااين الابل ما حسبووه
بس حرمة تستر عليييهم واييبون منهاا عيااال غااااالية ؟؟؟؟

المواطنة هب مخسرة ولا شي
الا الحرااااااام ترس البلاااااد 
و الحراااام رخييييص ..
ياكثرهن مكودااات كثر الذباب..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> لااا .يوم اسالفه فيها مستقبل عيل من الحين يبالي اخطط و أعد العدة و العتاد.هع هع
> بس كيف عرفتي عمري.لوووووووووول


خخخخخخ ،يعني صغنوونه كم بيكون عمرج يا 10سنين ولا 5 سنين

----------


## آنسات

الله المستعان

----------


## Back 2 Home

up up up

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

اختيه مالكو حايه 

صح انا قلبيه يغلي على بنات بلادي اللي هب معرسات ويالسات فبيوتهن 



بس هالشي ما يعطينا حق ان نحن نرمس عن الغير 

يعني حرام و عيب ترمسين عن خواتنا الوافدات 

ما خليتي رمسه ما قلتيها اونه طبوب و مسترغدات اونه يتعاطن للحرام اونه يسحرن الشباب 

عيب و الله عيب عليج هالرمسة 
ضميرج ما يأنبج 
ما تشوفين انج شويه طغيتي 
ما تشوفين انج اذيتي مشاعر وايدات 
ما تشوفين ان الزواج قسمه و نصيب و نصيب هالوافده تاخذ هالريال و نصيب هالبنيه المواطنه نصيبها يتاخر 

صح ابى كل بنات بلادي يعرسن و ييبن عيال بس هالشي ما يعطينا الحق ان نحن نغلط ع الفئات الباجية 
امنو نحن عشان نقول هالشي امنو نحن عشان نغلط على الغير


اتمنى انج تراجعين نفسج و توقفين مع ضميرج حتى لو ثواني 

لا تحاتين تراني مواطنه هب متجنسه

----------


## مالكو حاية

عزيزتي ام سطان2012:

سمحيلي ارد عليج بكلام المنطق لان الكلام العاطفي مايعنيني
وخلينا ارد عليج من الاخير..


لا تحاتين تراني مواطنه هب متجنسه 
واذا كنتي متجنسة او وافدة او امج وافدة ..تظنين اني ما برد عليج..وهل بينقص من 
قدرج ولا احترامج دامج تكلمتي بالاحترام 
ترا دخلن خوات وافدات وتكلمن في الموضوع ..وبعضهن كان منصف صراحة 

صح انا قلبيه يغلي على بنات بلادي اللي هب معرسات ويالسات فبيوتهن 

بس هالشي ما يعطينا حق ان نحن نرمس عن الغير

شي طيب انه مايرضيج ..لكن نحن فتحنا الموضوع في المنتدى هنيه وناقشناه واايد
مع خوات ارفع لهن القبعة احتراما على كلام الحق اللي قالنهن .
.بس مامر علي اسمج لا بنقاش..ولا بكلمى منصفة عن خواتج اللي انظلمن والناس 
تساهم في ظلمهن باشكال مختلفة ..اذا ناقشتي القضية في اي مكان ممكن رابط النقاش
واذا كان ناشطة في حقوق المراة الاماراتية ياريت تعطينا بعض المهام اللي قمتي بها
لان كلامج انا قلبية على بنات بلاديه مايكفي صراحة ..وخصوصا انج خليتي الموضوع 
وتكلمتي في شيء ثاني وبصورة غير صحيحة عن ردودي ..


يعني حرام و عيب ترمسين عن خواتنا الوافدات 
رمسة عنهن بشوو؟؟؟
انتي متاكدة قريتي كلامي كامل ..؟؟
عموما انا مافيني اعييد ..وحطيت لج 
الاقتباسات تحت .عشاان تحكمين بنفسج

بس اتمنى منج وجداام الجمييع انج تردييين 
وتقوليلي وشو معنى كلامي اللي تحت هذا؟




> هي في دولتنا متواجدة باسم المهنة الفلانية بلا ولي امر ولا هم يحزنون
> 
> ..
> هذا لا يعني تعميم ..ان اكل زوجة وافدة سيئة ..ولكن التهمة لصيقة بالبعض..حتى
> صارن يعرفن بذلك ..
> 
> 
> اسألكم بالله و استحلفكم به ..منذ متى و الوافدين العرب من مصر و بلاد الشام في
> ديارنا ؟؟ متواجدون ك جماعات منذ مايزيد عن 40 سنة .ومن عشرات السنين
> ...



ما خليتي رمسه ما قلتيها اونه طبوب و مسترغدات اونه يتعاطن للحرام اونه يسحرن الشباب 


اللي متواجدة في دولة واهلها في دولة.
..ثم تلقينها ليلها ونهارها في المولات 
و الشيش و الكوفيات ..وحتى في الشوارع
كاسية عارية ..مائلة مميلة ..هذي تسمى ماذا 
من وجهة نظرج ؟؟؟
اتمنى تعطيني الاسم اللي يليقبها عشان 
استعملة في المرة القادمة ...وما اجرح مشاعر حد
وبالمناسبة هذا ما يعني اني استثني المواطنات 
من هذي الامور...فالحرام حرام اي كان مرتكبه وفاعله





عيب و الله عيب عليج هالرمسة 
ضميرج ما يأنبج 
ما تشوفين انج شويه طغيتي 
ما تشوفين انج اذيتي مشاعر وايدات

شو هو العيب..؟
وضميري يأنبي على من ؟؟
على اني اقول امنعوا 
انتشار الفساد في بلادنا..


الوافدة اخت ومسلمة ..وفاهمة في امور دينها 
وما يرضيها ما يغضب رب العالمين ..
والانسانة اللي واثقة من عمرها ومن اخلاقها بتعرف ان كلامي مب موجه لها
صح ولا انا غلطانة ؟؟؟
والاخت الوافدة عندها بلد ..اكيد تناقش قضاياها فيه ..
ماظنتي بتستأذن مني ولا منج في ما يخص بلادها ..

بس انا اطلب من اي اخت وافدة حست ان كلامي فيه تجريح لها ..
تنبهني ..وانا مستعدة اعتذر لها ..او اشرح لها لو فهمت غلط

خلينا ع الواضح اختي بدون خلط في الامور


ما تشوفين ان الزواج قسمه و نصيب و نصيب هالوافده تاخذ هالريال و نصيب هالبنيه المواطنه نصيبها يتاخر 

نحن ماعندنا غير نعلق مشاكلنا واخطائنا الا على القسمة و النصيب..
الزواج قسمة ونصيب لكنه على اصول دينية واعراف ما تخفى على
عاقلة مثلج

ولو ان زواج الوافدة من مواطن قائم على الدين لا انا ولا غيري
يقدر يتكلم..اصلا من انا عشان احرم او امنع ما احل الله 
ولا يفتي في المسالة الا ما يخص اائمة المسلمين
من باب سد الذرائع و فتحها .. 

اما يوم يصير الموضوع عباس فوق دباااس .و يختلط الحابل بالنابل
فا سمحيلي ما احب اجامل في الامر..

في نهاية ردي ..
اتمنى انج تقوليلي ..
شو رايج بالمحصنات الي فاتهن قطار الزواج ...
ويالسات في بيوتهن ..يترين كلمة حق منج ومن باقي خواتهن 

نسيت اقول مثل ماقالت اختي ليلي ..تراني متزوجة ولله الحمد
ومتزوجة وسن صغير وماعندي عقد نفسية ..

----------


## الانسه نوال

> اختيه مالكو حايه 
> 
> صح انا قلبيه يغلي على بنات بلادي اللي هب معرسات ويالسات فبيوتهن 
> 
> 
> 
> بس هالشي ما يعطينا حق ان نحن نرمس عن الغير 
> 
> يعني حرام و عيب ترمسين عن خواتنا الوافدات 
> ...



اختي البنت ما تقصد تغلط اعذريها هذا شي يرفع الظغط انا يمنيه بس والله ثم والله حاسة بالقهر ايش يعني بنات كاملات جمال واخلاق بنات قبيله ما يتزوجن وغيرها....... استغفر الله تاخذ ولد بلدها بارده كذا لو تصدقي اختي انا عندي ظروف معيشية صعبه تعرفي وحده من الخوات نصحتني اتزوج مواطن حتى لو شايب وما له داعي اذكر جنسيتها اكيد معروفه لكم بس هذا الكلا م قلته من نصحي لكم ما حد له حق في شباب بلدكم الا انتو وبس ايش تتوقعي من البنات اختي غير القهر

----------


## Om Kawthar

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

للأسف استطاع الغرب بتفريق الأمة و خير دليل كلامكم

الرسول أمرنا وقال ( بمن يرضيكم دينه و خلقه )

و هو نفس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي تزوج بماريا القبطية

فمالنا نحن نقف امام هذه من جنسية و اخرى من جنسية و عادات و تقاليد

لا يختلف الدين بعادات و تقاليد فالقرآن واحد وليس لكل قبيلة قرآن و سنة النبي وحدة لا يختلف عليها بشر

قال الله سبحانة و تعالى ( و كل شي احصيناه في كتاب مبين ) فمن قبل ان يخلق أبونه آدم كتبة كل شخص له مصيرة
بمن سيتزوج و كيف يعيش و ابقى الله سبحانه و تعالى عبادتة خيرا فقط بين العباد امى مصير الإنسان مكتوب من قبل أن ينفخ عليه في بطن امه.

ركزوا في ديننا و اتركوا عنكم ما اوجده الغرب علينا

و اما لمن قال هم طمعوا بموجب خيرات هذه البلد ( اللهم ارزق الإمارات المزيد من الخير و احفظ شيوخها) ولكن خواتي يجب ان لا ننسى انه الله اوجد هذه الخيرات وليس العباد فلو اراد الله شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون


ارجوا اني قد وفيت بما كتبت

تحياتي لكم

----------


## عيالي وبس

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> للأسف استطاع الغرب بتفريق الأمة و خير دليل كلامكم
> 
> الرسول أمرنا وقال ( بمن يرضيكم دينه و خلقه )
> 
> و هو نفس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي تزوج بماريا القبطية
> 
> فمالنا نحن نقف امام هذه من جنسية و اخرى من جنسية و عادات و تقاليد
> ...


كل الي كتبتيه ماله علاقه بالمشكله وشو دخل الدين بالموضوع احنا ما نكرنا انا دينا ما فضل حد ع حد بس حبيبتي الاقربون اولى بالمعروف هذا الي قاله الدين والغرب ما يخصه بتفكيرنا لا تعقون كل شي ايصير بعالمنا اذا ما عيبكم ع الغرب احنا انعيش بمجتمع نكاد نختفي فيه فاهمه هالكلمه ولا لا وبن المواطنين خبرينا اذا كل وحده خذت وافدكل مواطن خذت وافده شو بقى من ملامحنا النا حق انا انطالب بدوله تحمل هويتنا احنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا انتي اتعرفبن شو يعني ام الام حبيبتي هي الي تربي واتكون شخصية الطفل من ولادته لو الام وافده شو بتعلم عيالنا عاداتها وارجو الكل ما ينكر هالشي عيال الوافدات انتمائهم لدولتين والمصيبه الي انتن غافلات عنها انا احنا اهلنا غير اهلكن احنا حبيبتي هب مسموح لبناتنا ياخذن وافدين والبنت لو رمستي عن الدين بقولج من الدين بعد انها تسمع رمسة اهلها انتن عادي عادي تاخذون الفرنسي والايطالي وغيره لو كانوا مسلمين بس احنا ما نقدر والي بجازف وبتاخذ واحد ان شاء الله من اهلها ويكون من دول مجلس التعاون تتبهدل واغلبيتهن يطالبن بالجنسبه انزين ليش ما رضن بجنسيات ريايلهن ولا رضاهن هب من الدين حبيبتي انا ما الوم بناتنا اذا كان المواطن مطمع لكل عربيه وبمكن اجنبيه بعد ما بيعنسن عشان سي السيد بس بعد ليش هن ايعيشن متعذبات وهن بنات البلاد انا عن نفسيه اتمن ان الوافده ما تنعطى الجنسيه ابدا عشان انعرف بعدين معنى النصيب الي ترمسين عنه انا بقولج شي يمكن يضايقج صدق تتكلمين عن الدين صح وين الدين فام فبلاد الابو بنتها لابسه الشيله والعبايه وفبلادها الاصليه فاصخه والشعر ظاهر بتقولين هب الكل بقولج الاغلبيه ما منعنا الزواج احنا مالنا حق نمنع بس نبا شروط تنقذ بناتنا الي عابشين بين سندان العنوسه ومطرقة العادات والتقاليد وطاعة الاهل

----------


## marwa2005

الله المستعان

----------


## Om Kawthar

> كل الي كتبتيه ماله علاقه بالمشكله وشو دخل الدين بالموضوع احنا ما نكرنا انا دينا ما فضل حد ع حد بس حبيبتي الاقربون اولى بالمعروف هذا الي قاله الدين والغرب ما يخصه بتفكيرنا لا تعقون كل شي ايصير بعالمنا اذا ما عيبكم ع الغرب احنا انعيش بمجتمع نكاد نختفي فيه فاهمه هالكلمه ولا لا وبن المواطنين خبرينا اذا كل وحده خذت وافدكل مواطن خذت وافده شو بقى من ملامحنا النا حق انا انطالب بدوله تحمل هويتنا احنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا انتي اتعرفبن شو يعني ام الام حبيبتي هي الي تربي واتكون شخصية الطفل من ولادته لو الام وافده شو بتعلم عيالنا عاداتها وارجو الكل ما ينكر هالشي عيال الوافدات انتمائهم لدولتين والمصيبه الي انتن غافلات عنها انا احنا اهلنا غير اهلكن احنا حبيبتي هب مسموح لبناتنا ياخذن وافدين والبنت لو رمستي عن الدين بقولج من الدين بعد انها تسمع رمسة اهلها انتن عادي عادي تاخذون الفرنسي والايطالي وغيره لو كانوا مسلمين بس احنا ما نقدر والي بجازف وبتاخذ واحد ان شاء الله من اهلها ويكون من دول مجلس التعاون تتبهدل واغلبيتهن يطالبن بالجنسبه انزين ليش ما رضن بجنسيات ريايلهن ولا رضاهن هب من الدين حبيبتي انا ما الوم بناتنا اذا كان المواطن مطمع لكل عربيه وبمكن اجنبيه بعد ما بيعنسن عشان سي السيد بس بعد ليش هن ايعيشن متعذبات وهن بنات البلاد انا عن نفسيه اتمن ان الوافده ما تنعطى الجنسيه ابدا عشان انعرف بعدين معنى النصيب الي ترمسين عنه انا بقولج شي يمكن يضايقج صدق تتكلمين عن الدين صح وين الدين فام فبلاد الابو بنتها لابسه الشيله والعبايه وفبلادها الاصليه فاصخه والشعر ظاهر بتقولين هب الكل بقولج الاغلبيه ما منعنا الزواج احنا مالنا حق نمنع بس نبا شروط تنقذ بناتنا الي عابشين بين سندان العنوسه ومطرقة العادات والتقاليد وطاعة الاهل


عيل اختي خفو ع الشباب من تكاليف العرس بتقولون صندوق الزواج حبيبتي صندوق الزواج يقول ادفع و عقب ما تتزوج روح المحكمه ييب ورقه انك دخلت ع حرمتك و عقب انطر لين ما ايك الرد 
و انج تقولين ابعد الدين عن الموضوع و الهوية الوطنية اختي شوفي دولة الإمارات و عطيني نسبة المواطنين الأصليين راح تجدينها يمكن ما تتعدى 5% الكل تجنس السوري و العراقي و المصري و الفلسطيني و العيمي و البلوشي و العماني و الكويتي و البحريني ..... الخ و هذي النسبة التجنس عندنه
يعني لا تخفين بموجب هذا انه العادات الي تقولين مختلفة و بنفس الوقت نلقه هذا الشي في مجتمعنه انه في عادات مشتركه بينا و لي قيديها ( الإسلام ) الي انتي قلتي طلعيه برع الموضوع

تحياتي لج

----------


## عيالي وبس

> عيل اختي خفو ع الشباب من تكاليف العرس بتقولون صندوق الزواج حبيبتي صندوق الزواج يقول ادفع و عقب ما تتزوج روح المحكمه ييب ورقه انك دخلت ع حرمتك و عقب انطر لين ما ايك الرد 
> و انج تقولين ابعد الدين عن الموضوع و الهوية الوطنية اختي شوفي دولة الإمارات و عطيني نسبة المواطنين الأصليين راح تجدينها يمكن ما تتعدى 5% الكل تجنس السوري و العراقي و المصري و الفلسطيني و العيمي و البلوشي و العماني و الكويتي و البحريني ..... الخ و هذي النسبة التجنس عندنه
> يعني لا تخفين بموجب هذا انه العادات الي تقولين مختلفة و بنفس الوقت نلقه هذا الشي في مجتمعنه انه في عادات مشتركه بينا و لي قيديها ( الإسلام ) الي انتي قلتي طلعيه برع الموضوع
> 
> تحياتي لج


اولا المهور هاي حجج لشباب الاغلبيه سيايرهم اقل شي ب 350 الف ثانيا الجنسيات الي ذكرتيهم وطبعا تقصدين انهم جنسوا الريال السوري والاردني وغيره ما خذوا هالجنسيات ع اساس انهم ماخذين مواطنات بالعكس الي ماخذين مواطنات هم الي متلعوزين ثالثا دابمن ردودج برع المشكله احنا ما نرمس عن تجنيس الغريب احنا رمسناعن تجنيس الوافده الي تاخذ مواطن اما الي اجنسوا لامور ثانيه شيوخنا ادرى فيها هاذيلا الغالبه خذوا من عيال بلادهم ما خذوا ولد البلاد وقللوا فرصة حصول المواطنه على ولد بلادها رابعا احنا ما منعنا مثل ما قلت لج قبل احنا بس نعطي راينا عشان اتخف نسبة العنوسه وهب لان هالجنسيات الي ذكرتيها خذت الجواز يعني خلاص نستسلم ونقول عادي خل الكل ياخذ وادري انه الوافده مهما اتكلمنا ما بتحس لانها تبا مصلحتها وبس بس بيتم الامر بيد شيوخنا الي بيخافون ع مصلحة بنت البلاد الي ع قولتج مهما كلفت ولد بلادها مره فهي ما بتكلفه كل سنه وارد اقول ان شاء الله يدرسون موضوع عدم.اعطاء الوافده الجنسيه وهالشي ما يزعلها اذا كانت ماخذه المواطن ع سواد عيونه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> اولا المهور هاي حجج لشباب الاغلبيه سيايرهم اقل شي ب 350 الف ثانيا الجنسيات الي ذكرتيهم وطبعا تقصدين انهم جنسوا الريال السوري والاردني وغيره ما خذوا هالجنسيات ع اساس انهم ماخذين مواطنات بالعكس الي ماخذين مواطنات هم الي متلعوزين ثالثا دابمن ردودج برع المشكله احنا ما نرمس عن تجنيس الغريب احنا رمسناعن تجنيس الوافده الي تاخذ مواطن اما الي اجنسوا لامور ثانيه شيوخنا ادرى فيها هاذيلا الغالبه خذوا من عيال بلادهم ما خذوا ولد البلاد وقللوا فرصة حصول المواطنه على ولد بلادها رابعا احنا ما منعنا مثل ما قلت لج قبل احنا بس نعطي راينا عشان اتخف نسبة العنوسه وهب لان هالجنسيات الي ذكرتيها خذت الجواز يعني خلاص نستسلم ونقول عادي خل الكل ياخذ وادري انه الوافده مهما اتكلمنا ما بتحس لانها تبا مصلحتها وبس بس بيتم الامر بيد شيوخنا الي بيخافون ع مصلحة بنت البلاد الي ع قولتج مهما كلفت ولد بلادها مره فهي ما بتكلفه كل سنه وارد اقول ان شاء الله يدرسون موضوع عدم.اعطاء الوافده الجنسيه وهالشي ما يزعلها اذا كانت ماخذه المواطن ع سواد عيونه


*
عيالي وبس*

*اشكرج انااا تقولين كل اللي ماعرف اعبر عنه*

----------


## زخراوية 90

> كل الي كتبتيه ماله علاقه بالمشكله وشو دخل الدين بالموضوع احنا ما نكرنا انا دينا ما فضل حد ع حد بس حبيبتي الاقربون اولى بالمعروف هذا الي قاله الدين والغرب ما يخصه بتفكيرنا لا تعقون كل شي ايصير بعالمنا اذا ما عيبكم ع الغرب احنا انعيش بمجتمع نكاد نختفي فيه فاهمه هالكلمه ولا لا وبن المواطنين خبرينا اذا كل وحده خذت وافدكل مواطن خذت وافده شو بقى من ملامحنا النا حق انا انطالب بدوله تحمل هويتنا احنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا انتي اتعرفبن شو يعني ام الام حبيبتي هي الي تربي واتكون شخصية الطفل من ولادته لو الام وافده شو بتعلم عيالنا عاداتها وارجو الكل ما ينكر هالشي عيال الوافدات انتمائهم لدولتين والمصيبه الي انتن غافلات عنها انا احنا اهلنا غير اهلكن احنا حبيبتي هب مسموح لبناتنا ياخذن وافدين والبنت لو رمستي عن الدين بقولج من الدين بعد انها تسمع رمسة اهلها انتن عادي عادي تاخذون الفرنسي والايطالي وغيره لو كانوا مسلمين بس احنا ما نقدر والي بجازف وبتاخذ واحد ان شاء الله من اهلها ويكون من دول مجلس التعاون تتبهدل واغلبيتهن يطالبن بالجنسبه انزين ليش ما رضن بجنسيات ريايلهن ولا رضاهن هب من الدين حبيبتي انا ما الوم بناتنا اذا كان المواطن مطمع لكل عربيه وبمكن اجنبيه بعد ما بيعنسن عشان سي السيد بس بعد ليش هن ايعيشن متعذبات وهن بنات البلاد انا عن نفسيه اتمن ان الوافده ما تنعطى الجنسيه ابدا عشان انعرف بعدين معنى النصيب الي ترمسين عنه انا بقولج شي يمكن يضايقج صدق تتكلمين عن الدين صح وين الدين فام فبلاد الابو بنتها لابسه الشيله والعبايه وفبلادها الاصليه فاصخه والشعر ظاهر بتقولين هب الكل بقولج الاغلبيه ما منعنا الزواج احنا مالنا حق نمنع بس نبا شروط تنقذ بناتنا الي عابشين بين سندان العنوسه ومطرقة العادات والتقاليد وطاعة الاهل


كلامج عين العقل وواايدج ملون بالميه ...اذا علي ديننا مايفرق صح لكن العرف والعادات والتقاليد الشرع ياخذ بها والدليل علي ذلك انه لمازوج النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم زينب بنت جحش وهي قريشية حره من مولاها زيد ماقدرت تتحمل لانها حست بالفرق وطلاقها زيد وتزوجها النبي 
ونحن بعد الاماراتيات مانقدر نتزوج وافدين من غير الخليجيين وعيالنا قاعده تاخذهم هالوافدات اللي مسترغدات من بلدهن ييايت من اخر المحيطات عشان تقولي النصيب اشو هالكلام لا نصب ولاغيره افلوسه هي اللي يابج من بلدج ...

حملة زواج المواطنين من المواطنات .. فعلوها وكل وحده تحط اقتراحها لحل هذه المشكله

----------


## زخراوية 90

> ...............عليهم وعلى ويوهم مسودين الويه ؟؟؟
> لااااا الرغيييد اللي بياااخذوونها ما تباا شي؟؟
> بس شقة ..وعقب فلة ..وعقب هات اهلي ..وعقب ودني احوط
> ونعااال بالالاف ..و الله مب رمستي رمستهن هن ..
> 
> الموااطنة تيلس بعيااالهاا في حجرة في بيت هله فوق العشر سنواات
> و الست هاااانم سييده شقة برووحهااا
> 
> و المواطنة مالها ذنب يالظالمين بغلاء الاسعااار
> ...


عااااشوا بنات بلادي هذا الكلام السنع يالله يارب بنات البلد كلهن يعرسن ويصير تعدد ونفتك من هالزلامات والاجنبيات اللي دارست الديره مسترغدات تاركات اهليهم وديرتهن ماتدرين من اي بذره يايه منها

----------


## زخراوية 90

> وااايدة الحلول اختي ..بس تبااا حملة جريئة ونيات صاادقة 
> فالله سبحانه لا يضيع أجر العاملين ..
> وقل اعملوا..
> وقل اعملوا..
> وقل اعملوا..
> الله سبحانه امرنا بالعمل ومن بعد العمل التوكل عليه
> وما امرنا بالتقاعس..او اتكلوا على غيركم من البشر..
> او قولوا قسمة ونصيب..
> هالكلام هب موجه لج اختي ولكن موجه لي وللجميع..
> ...


سلمت انلمج اللي خطت هالعبارات ..

ايدج دراسة الموضوع يكون بعقلنيه بعيد عن العواطف ..
تكاتف الجهود من المواطنات

----------


## آنسة دبي

كلامج عين العقل ياختي نطالب بوقف هذه الظاهره المفجعه ، بوضع قانون منع / تقنين الزواج من غير المواطنات ... وهاي في رقبة كل مسؤل في ايده الصلاحيات ويسمع ولا يحرك ساكنا ... الله يفرجها قريبا











> كلامج صحيح !!
> بس الشي اللي ماتعرفيينه ان عدد الاناث في الامارات=468.9 ألف مقابل 479.1 ألف نسمة ذكور، 
> هاذي النسبة من الاناث فيها..عجائز و اطفال يعني لو فرضنا ان نصف العدد
> هن الشابات ..فــ تعطينا الاحصائية التالية ..468.9/2=234.45 الف شابة 
> هذا يعني ان نسبة العنوسة بينا =62.7%
> مرتفعة بنسبة 12.7 % عن عام 2007 اللي بلغت فيه عدد العوانس 50%
> 
> في المقابل..
> بلغ نسبة الزواج المختلط العام الماضي 47.7٪ 
> ...

----------


## آنسة دبي

بنات بنات مشكورين على المشاركات الجميلة وحقيقة يشرفني ان البنت الأماراتية وصلت للرقي في طرحها للمواضيع... انا أماراتية واعيش في دبي يعني مع 180 جنسية ومطلعين على جميع المشاكل والأخطار الناتجة من الزواج من الأجنبيات... يا جماعة الخير لازم يمنع زواج الأجنبيات من المواطنين وزواج الأماراتيات من الأجانب فقد ذكر في عهد عمر بن الخطاب تزايد زواج العرب من الفرس والروم وتزايد عدد المسلمات الغير متزوجات مما ادى الى الفساد العديد منهن ففي النهاية هن بشر ولهن احتياجات... لذا فالحاكم يحق له بمنع ما احله الله في حال وجود مضرة على فئة كبيرة والرقم المذكور كبير وانا راح ارفعه للمسؤولين وياليت يا بنات من عندها اي معلومات تفيد تزودني بالأحصائيات والملفات اللازمة عسب نقوم بحماية بيوتنا وشبابنا الأماراتية اولى بالأماراتي وغيرنا من الوافدات الله يوفقهن بشباب بلادهم فحلاه الثوب منه وفية ....

----------


## زخراوية 90

> بنات بنات مشكورين على المشاركات الجميلة وحقيقة يشرفني ان البنت الأماراتية وصلت للرقي في طرحها للمواضيع... انا أماراتية واعيش في دبي يعني مع 180 جنسية ومطلعين على جميع المشاكل والأخطار الناتجة من الزواج من الأجنبيات... يا جماعة الخير لازم يمنع زواج الأجنبيات من المواطنين وزواج الأماراتيات من الأجانب فقد ذكر في عهد عمر بن الخطاب تزايد زواج العرب من الفرس والروم وتزايد عدد المسلمات الغير متزوجات مما ادى الى الفساد العديد منهن ففي النهاية هن بشر ولهن احتياجات... لذا فالحاكم يحق له بمنع ما احله الله في حال وجود مضرة على فئة كبيرة والرقم المذكور كبير وانا راح ارفعه للمسؤولين وياليت يا بنات من عندها اي معلومات تفيد تزودني بالأحصائيات والملفات اللازمة عسب نقوم بحماية بيوتنا وشبابنا الأماراتية اولى بالأماراتي وغيرنا من الوافدات الله يوفقهن بشباب بلادهم فحلاه الثوب منه وفية ....


معاج حق هذا الامر بيد ولي الأمر هو اللي لازم يتخذ خطه بوقف الزواج نهائيا من الوافدات ومثل ماقلت الصحابة خافوا على انفسهم من الزواج من المنعمات وكان عمر ينهاهم عن ازواج من بنات الففرس المنعمات ..

ومثل ماقلت اللي ييات من بلادهن يتزوجن عيالنا نحن مانقدر نتزوج طوايفهم عادتنا ماتسمح ان البنت تتسرغد مثلهن لأن قبايل الجزيرة فيهم النخوة والخوف على الشرف والعرض ...

واذا مانحلت المشكلة اتوقع ان بناتنا بيوصلن لقدر الله للأنحلال الخلقي فهن بشر وكل هذا على حساب بنات الهوى والمسترغدات اللي ماسكات لي نصيب وقسمه ياعني معلقات على هالشماعة ..
لو نرجع قبل البترول على ايام اول ماكانت طائرات ولا شي وينكن عن النصيب ماشفناهن هالرغد بالعكس يمكن كانت بتفل في وجه الاماراتي لأنه فقر وصحراء بس الحين النصيب والقسمه مع البترول استوت شماعه يعلقن عليها مبرراتهن 
الوافده ماتتزوج المواطن وتترك ديرتها واهلها وتتغرب إلا لش رئيسي
1- الجواز
2- تلهط فلوس المغفل اللي يتحسبها مختذتنه وميته بعيونه السود 
3- تعتبرها شغله تدر بها الفلوس وتكوش عليها وبعدين ينعق المواطن بتهمه بالسجن وبعدها تطلب الطلاق وترجع بلادها مع حبيبها من نفس طينتها والمواطن اكل تبن .والمشكله العوده يوم يكون عنده عيال شوفوا كيف نفسياتهم في المجتمع .
وارجو باقي البنات يذكرون مساوىء الزواج من الاجنبيه ..
والمصيبه العوده يوم المواطن ياخذ انجليزيه عاد هذه كوم 

الله يستر علينا وعلى بنات الدار

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

اتمنى اسمع قرار بمنع زواج المواطنة من غير مواطن 
و منع زواج المواطن من غير مواطنة 

بشرط تطبيقها ع الاثنين

----------


## سوووسو

( لا لزواج المواطنين من غير المواطنات ) 

ياجماعة الخير المصائب متعددة نتاج زواج المواطن من غير بنت بلاده بالإضافة الى العنوسة المستفحلة بين بنات الامارات ظهور شرائح من أبناء الام الغير مواطنة لديهم ثقافات وعادات لاتمت الى مجتمعنا بصلة مثل تحرر البنت الزائد حيث لاتجد الام حرج في ان تخرج ابنتها من غير حشمة وان تصادق من شاءت من الذكور وامتهانها لأية مهنة قد تكون في بلدها مألوفة ، الأمر الذي يسيء الى سمعة الاماراتية كونها ابنة مواطن اماراتي وتحمل اسم الاب وقبيلته مما يسيء الى سمعة بنات الامارات ، فدائماً إبحثوا عن الام في مثل هذه الحالات ستجدون الأغلبية امهاتهن غير اماراتيات .
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## جمر بارد

> ...............عليهم وعلى ويوهم مسودين الويه ؟؟؟
> لااااا الرغيييد اللي بياااخذوونها ما تباا شي؟؟
> بس شقة ..وعقب فلة ..وعقب هات اهلي ..وعقب ودني احوط
> ونعااال بالالاف ..و الله مب رمستي رمستهن هن ..
> 
> الموااطنة تيلس بعيااالهاا في حجرة في بيت هله فوق العشر سنواات
> و الست هاااانم سييده شقة برووحهااا
> 
> و المواطنة مالها ذنب يالظالمين بغلاء الاسعااار
> ...


الي في خاطري مشكوره

----------


## زخراوية 90

تفعيل حملة " لازواج مواطن من وافده" سووا فيس بووك وبنشارك فيه ونفعل الاعلام معانا وكل وحده منا تجط خبارتها من اللي تسمعه من تجارب الناس بزواج مواطن بوافده ...

واقول زواج المواطن من الوافده فاشل 90 بالميه لأنه موب علي اسس صحيحه ولامتوافيق في شي ..

نتريا احد من البنات تسوي حملة الفيس بوك نشارك فيه باراءنا

----------


## مالكو حاية

يا بنااات الاماراات ..يا بناات زاااايد

اثبتوااا ..للعضوة عواااش..و غيرهااا 
ممن يستهزئن بنااا و بمطااالبنا 
ان هالموضوع ما بينزل وما بيختفي..مثل ما قاااالت


بإذن الله سيرفع في المنتدى ..وإن شاء الله يثبت

حتى يحق الحق ..و يخذل الباااطل ..بإذن الله عز وجل 


اللي تحس انها امااااراااتية 
وعندها ولاء وانتمااااء

ترفع الموضوع ..عشااان يشووفونه 

تدرووون الاعلام يطلع على المنتدى 
وكم مرة ناااقشوااا في الاعلام المقروء ما نطرحه على صفحاات المنتدى


و الاخوات الصحفيييات الاماراتيياااات بناات زااااايد ..المتواااجدااات معااانا

اثبتواا للمغرضضييين لمن يحاااولون ثنينا وتثبيييطنا .,,من اجل بلااادنااا
ثبتوااا لهن عكس ذلك ...

تناااولن القضية ..بحس ايماااني وبصوت وطني

حتى لا نندم حينما لا ينفع الندم 


العنوووسة 62.7%

يعني 62.7% متزوجييين وااافدااات

اقل من 38% متزوجييين وبعضهم 
مطلققققات بسبت الزوااج من واافدااات
لان الاحصااائية تقووول
ان اغلب من تزوجواا بواافدة 
طلقواالزوجة الاماراتية ..



يا اهل الامارات ..يا اهلنا وسندنا بعد الله 
اعلموا ان كل وااحد منكم / منكن ,,مسؤووول أمام الله



يا بنات زاااايد
لا تصيرن اضعف من النملة اللي قالت لجمووع النمل 
ابتعدوا لا يحطمنكم سليمااان وجنوووده

فسمعها سليمان عليه السلام
وامر الجنود بان يبتعدوا عن جموع النمل

شجااعة نملة .حاافظت على رعيتهاااا..بعد توفيييق الله 

وانتن يا بنااات حاافظن على ما استؤمنت عليه من امانة الكلمة .
وتوصيييل الرسااالة ..

و الدفاااع عن حقوق االمرأة لاماراتية وحقها بوطنها وخيراات بلادهاا
وحق الدولة ...في ولاء ابنااائها التااااااااام

----------


## زخراوية 90

معكم بإذن الله للرفع ...لالزواج مواطن من وافده ...الاماراتيه صحيحة الانتماء بتكون معانا واللي نحن نقصدهم بالمنتدى نقولهم ...لايضر السحاب نباح الكلاب

مثقفينا من بنات زايد فعلوا الموضوع وبادله من المجتمع هذه حصيلة الزواجات من الوافدات تدمير للأسر الاماراتيه المستقره وزعزعة الراحة النفسيه لهم من المسترغدات ,,,قال نصيب قال اقول ماجانا النصيب إلا بعد ماجاء البترول ههههه

----------


## زخراوية 90

> اتمنى اسمع قرار بمنع زواج المواطنة من غير مواطن 
> و منع زواج المواطن من غير مواطنة 
> 
> بشرط تطبيقها ع الاثنين


ان شاء الله هذه مسؤوليه في رقبة ولاة امرنا والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال " كلكم راع ومسؤول عن رعيته"
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام "( *ما من عبد يسترعيه الله رعية يموت يوم يموت وهو غاش لرعيته إلا حرم الله عليه الجنة ))
فمن حبنا لرئيسنا وهو مسؤول عنا انه نرفع له كل هالأصوات ويحس بحجم المشكله اللي تعانيها بنت البلاد من تسلط هالوافدات وزعزعة امن واستقرا ر البلد والاسرة الاماراتيه ومشاكلهن تارسه الجرايد ...




*

----------


## عيالي وبس

الله ايوفق اليميع وهب كل وحده بتكتب انها مواطنه بنصدق الردود هي الي تبين من المواطنه ومن الي تتصنع عشان تتخذ من كلمة مواطنه جسر تعبر عليه وتسب المواطنات ع كيفها وانصح كل وحده تبا اتسوي جي تمسح مشاركاتها الاولى ما ادري ع شو الجذب والطمع وغيره من بعض الفئات المريضه الدنيا ما تسوى وكل حد له حق فبلاده وبس

----------


## مالكو حاية

> عل قدر الالم ياتي الصراخ


الله يذكرك بالخير يا عثمان الخميس

فعلا فعلااا 
على قدر الالم ياتي الصراخ 

اشكر فنج بنت زاااخر ^^

----------


## لمسة صدق

انشالله مدام احنا نختار لشباب العايله بنات البلد بتقل العنوسة اكيد 
ولا تنسون تى عدد الشباب ضعف عدد البنات ف الامارات ف الاحصاءيات الاخيرة
وومهما خذ الريال من وافدة مرده يا خذ بنت البلد بيشتاق لريحة العود

----------


## Queen lulu

صدق هاي مشكله كبييره ويبالها حل!!
بسنآ عاااد لين متى بنتم سآكنتين ,,العنوسه اضرارها وايد .. !!
واحد من اهلنآ ماخذ وافده .. والله انه مديون وهو توه صغيير , فيلا , سفرات , مدارس خاصه , كل سنه تاثث البيت والحينه حاطه عينها ع الجواز بتمووت الا وتباه يطلعلها لكن بالمشمش ,, =) 
وماخذنها بالسر واهله قالوله يطلقها مب طايع مادري شو مسوتبه !!!

----------


## ركروكة راك

انزين بنات اذا بعض الشباب نفسهم حاطين شعار خلهن يعنسن 
كيف بتغيرون وجهة نظر الشباب اللي تفكيرهم جي ترى كل واحد ينصح اربيعه وتكبر المشكله وتتوسع الحلقه ؟! 
وبعض المتزوجين يستغلون هالشي بتعدد الزوجات يقولون عانس ما بترفض اي ريال متزوج .. 

حصلت راي من احد الشباب كاتبنه في احد المنتديات وانتو احكمو : 

انا مع زواج الأجنبيات ، وان يتوا للعنوسة تراها في كل مكان ..
زواج من اجنبيات وفق شروط

- ان تكون مسلمة
- ان تكون ذات سمعة حسنه
- ان يكون لديها عادات وتقاليد البلاد ..
- ان تلتزم بالزي الإسلامي ..

وبعدين مافيها شي اذا المواطنه بتاخذ لها وافد ..
شو عيل تتريا اذا المواطن ماياها ..!!
اذا واحد ولد ناس ويبا يستر عليها ، مرحبا بـــــــــــة ..

ماعرف ليش بعدها الناس حساسة من ها الموضوع ،
ان يتوا الحين ثلاث ارباع المواطنين امهاتهم هنديات وعمانيات
واردنيات وسوريات ومغربيات ...الخ ..

خلوا حلاات الطلاق على صوب ..
حيث ان جثثيرررة حالات عدم اختيار الزوجة الصالحه سواء من ( وافدة او مواطنه)

الحينه نيي صوب المواطنه ..

طلباتها وايده
- مهر مرتفع
-مؤخر مرتفع
- تبا بشكارة
-تبا فلا بروحها
- تبا دريول
- تبا طباخ
- تبا سيارة
- تبا تسير السوق طول الوقت
- تبا صالون كل يوم
- تبا تسافر كل سنة برع .

وتبا وتبا وتبا ...........( عيل شوالفايدة )؟!!!

وبيني وبينكم انا اعرف واحد م الشباب الله يستر عليه طلق حرمته لأنها تحب
تشوف الناس شو تلبس شو تتشرى وتبا موبايل ...الخ ..

الله يستر ع اليميع ..
انا ادري ان في مواطنات والنعم فيهن ، بس نادر الواحد يحصل مواطنه
ماعندها طلبات وغيره ..
وصراحة الموضوع هذا بالنسبة لي مفروغ منه وحبيت احط رايي
لأنه يمكن يخالف وااايدين من العرب

----------


## بنت زايد6

انا مع زواج الأجنبيات ، وان يتوا للعنوسة تراها في كل مكان ..
زواج من اجنبيات وفق شروط

- ان تكون مسلمة
- ان تكون ذات سمعة حسنه
- ان يكون لديها عادات وتقاليد البلاد ..
- ان تلتزم بالزي الإسلامي ..

وبعدين مافيها شي اذا المواطنه بتاخذ لها وافد ..
شو عيل تتريا اذا المواطن ماياها ..!!
اذا واحد ولد ناس ويبا يستر عليها ، مرحبا بـــــــــــة ..

ماعرف ليش بعدها الناس حساسة من ها الموضوع ،
ان يتوا الحين ثلاث ارباع المواطنين امهاتهم هنديات وعمانيات
واردنيات وسوريات ومغربيات ...الخ ..

خلوا حلاات الطلاق على صوب ..
حيث ان جثثيرررة حالات عدم اختيار الزوجة الصالحه سواء من ( وافدة او مواطنه)

الحينه نيي صوب المواطنه ..

طلباتها وايده
- مهر مرتفع
-مؤخر مرتفع
- تبا بشكارة
-تبا فلا بروحها
- تبا دريول
- تبا طباخ
- تبا سيارة
- تبا تسير السوق طول الوقت
- تبا صالون كل يوم
- تبا تسافر كل سنة برع .

وتبا وتبا وتبا ...........( عيل شوالفايدة )؟!!!

وبيني وبينكم انا اعرف واحد م الشباب الله يستر عليه طلق حرمته لأنها تحب
تشوف الناس شو تلبس شو تتشرى وتبا موبايل ...الخ ..

الله يستر ع اليميع ..
انا ادري ان في مواطنات والنعم فيهن ، بس نادر الواحد يحصل مواطنه
ماعندها طلبات وغيره ..
وصراحة الموضوع هذا بالنسبة لي مفروغ منه وحبيت احط رايي
لأنه يمكن يخالف وااايدين من العرب

سبحان الله انا عايشة في الامارات وعمري ما شفت بنت طلبت هالطلبات وانا احلف بالقرآن اني من وعيت على هالدنيا ما شفت بنت طلبت هالطلبات ، وشو رايج ابوي ماخذ وافدة ومشتري لابوها اكثر من سيارة وكفل اخوانها ويابهم الدولة واشترى الها سيارة ومسفرها هي وعيالها من فترة وخسر فوق العشرين الف غير بناتها مدلعنهم آخر دلع والبيت كل مرة تجدد فيه واحنا خايسين فهالبيت وما يصرف علينا كثر ما يصرف عليهم ونعتمد على معاش اخواني

----------


## بنت زايد6

البنت اللي تريد تسوي شي وهامنها الامر تراسلني عالخاص لان اريد اجمع اكبر عدد من البنات اللي نقدر نستفيد منهم ومن امكانياتهم بسنا لين متى بنقعد نشوف ونتحسر لازم نبدا بالجد .

----------


## آنسة دبي

> معاج حق هذا الامر بيد ولي الأمر هو اللي لازم يتخذ خطه بوقف الزواج نهائيا من الوافدات ومثل ماقلت الصحابة خافوا على انفسهم من الزواج من المنعمات وكان عمر ينهاهم عن ازواج من بنات الففرس المنعمات ..
> 
> ومثل ماقلت اللي ييات من بلادهن يتزوجن عيالنا نحن مانقدر نتزوج طوايفهم عادتنا ماتسمح ان البنت تتسرغد مثلهن لأن قبايل الجزيرة فيهم النخوة والخوف على الشرف والعرض ...
> 
> واذا مانحلت المشكلة اتوقع ان بناتنا بيوصلن لقدر الله للأنحلال الخلقي فهن بشر وكل هذا على حساب بنات الهوى والمسترغدات اللي ماسكات لي نصيب وقسمه ياعني معلقات على هالشماعة ..
> لو نرجع قبل البترول على ايام اول ماكانت طائرات ولا شي وينكن عن النصيب ماشفناهن هالرغد بالعكس يمكن كانت بتفل في وجه الاماراتي لأنه فقر وصحراء بس الحين النصيب والقسمه مع البترول استوت شماعه يعلقن عليها مبرراتهن 
> الوافده ماتتزوج المواطن وتترك ديرتها واهلها وتتغرب إلا لش رئيسي
> 1- الجواز
> 2- تلهط فلوس المغفل اللي يتحسبها مختذتنه وميته بعيونه السود 
> ...


كلامج سليم مية مية وعلى فكرة في راقصة بالية اماراتية وانا بتحفظ على اسمها حفظاً على اسم عايلتها قامت وقالت ان والدتها من شجعتها على الرقص وفاتحين مركز رقص في أبوظبي وطبعاً الام اجنبية من احدى الدول العربيه ويمكن كلكم وصلكم اللقاء اللي تم وياها ... بصراحة واقع مفجع ومؤلم من متى نحن نبي نشوف بناتنا راقصات في التلفزيون فصوتي للجميع لازم نتحرك وانا مثل ما قلت بفضل الله ثم المسؤولين راح نوصل الموضوع للاعلام ... ابي تكاتف الأماراتيات اللي ما عايبتنه رمستنا يطلع ولا يجبل نحن نتكلم عن قضايانا والأحرى ان ما يدخل بينا جنسية آخرى ولا تنسون ان في انتخابات قادمة ونبي اصوات الفتيات الأماراتيات لدعم قضايا المرأة وخاصة هذا الموضوع . وبليز نبي حلول يعني كل وحدة تحط رايها لاني راح اجمع الردود وارسلها في ملف ليناقش في العامة ... حبيت اوضح نحن مش ضد اي جنسية وليس لنا تحامل ولكننا قررنا ان نزوج بناتنا بشبابنا وآن الأوان ل 180 الف فتاه اماراتيه ان تتزوج !!!!!

----------


## عيالي وبس

هب محتايين انغير نظرة حد يوم القرار بيصدر من شيوخنا ع الاقل بعدم اعطاء الجنسيه للوافده او اي تصرف يحتوى هالكارثه الي ما بنعرف اثرها الا ع المدى البعيد الكل ما عليه غير السمع والطاعه وكل الي ذكرتيه من مصاريف المواطنه الاقليه الي تطلبه من ريلها لو كان فقير

----------


## الورد1988

اللهم ارزقني وارزق جميع المسلمات الزوج الصالح عاجلا" غير اجلا"

----------


## أم دانووه

*لا طبعا السبب الأول الاخير هو القدر و النصيب 

و لا ننسى انه نسبة الفتيات اكبر من نسبة الشباب في الدولة .

بالتالي لابد انه تكون نسبة من الفتيات الغير متزوجات و هذا طبيعي .

لكن اللي المفروووض انهم ينظرون له و هو نسبة الطلااق المتزايد صرااحة 

انا شهدت طلاقات كثيرة و الله و ربي صص تعور القلب .

يعني مثلا لو ريال تزوج على زوجته بدل لا هي تطلب الطلاق و تشتت عيالها و تصير عندنا زوجة مطلقة 

مع اطفاال شبه مشردين ليش ؟؟؟؟

هنا إنهارت الأسرة بكامها و صارت عندنا بدال عنوسة بطالة + مشاكل إدمان + شباب منحرف ......

لو ندرس حالات و قضايا المسجونين نشوف انه معظمهم من أسر منفصلة و أسباب طلاق .

ندعي لغير المتزوجات بالزوج الصالح مهما كانت المشاكل مبينهم تظل مستورة إذا توفرت لها الامور الرئيسية على الأقل.

و انصح أي زوجة بالأخص اللي عندهن عيال ...إصبرن على ما أبتليتن فيه و الدنيا شو ماكنت مرة و ما تخلى من المشاكل.

و الراحلة سبحان الله فقط عند رب العالمين و تحت التراب و إلا فووووقه ما حد فيها متهني و الحمد لله على كل حال 

و الله يصبرنا على ما أبتلينا به و يكتب لنا الأجر .*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> يا بنااات الاماراات ..يا بناات زاااايد
> 
> اثبتوااا ..للعضوة عواااش..و غيرهااا 
> ممن يستهزئن بنااا و بمطااالبنا 
> ان هالموضوع ما بينزل وما بيختفي..مثل ما قاااالت
> 
> 
> بإذن الله سيرفع في المنتدى ..وإن شاء الله يثبت
> 
> ...


*

انا ويااااااااااكم وبكل شجاعه وباذن الله الموضوع ما بينزل وبيتثبت كلنا ثقة بمشرفاتنا بنات هالارض الطيبه وخل عواااش وغيرها يشوفووووون
بس عاده سكتنا وااايد من اليوم لا سكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
لا لزواج المواطن من وافده 
لا لزواج المواطنة من وافد 
بنت البلاد لولد البلاد وبس*

----------


## عواش 18

> يا بنااات الاماراات ..يا بناات زاااايد
> 
> اثبتوااا ..للعضوة عواااش..و غيرهااا 
> ممن يستهزئن بنااا و بمطااالبنا 
> ان هالموضوع ما بينزل وما بيختفي..مثل ما قاااالت
> 
> 
> بإذن الله سيرفع في المنتدى ..وإن شاء الله يثبت
> 
> ...





*لوووول انا مواطنه بس لما اشوف البطرانات شرات وحده شفتها بالمحكمه يايه تطلق لان ملت من ريلها وتبا تغير مع انه مب مقصر عليها شي
ولما اشوف البنات الي يبون العرس بنص مليون درهم اقول يستاهلون وخلي شباب ياخذون وافدات 
*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> [COLOR="Blue"]
> 
> سبحان الله انا عايشة في الامارات وعمري ما شفت بنت طلبت هالطلبات وانا احلف بالقرآن اني من وعيت على هالدنيا ما شفت بنت طلبت هالطلبات ، وشو رايج ابوي ماخذ وافدة ومشتري لابوها اكثر من سيارة وكفل اخوانها ويابهم الدولة واشترى الها سيارة ومسفرها هي وعيالها من فترة وخسر فوق العشرين الف غير بناتها مدلعنهم آخر دلع والبيت كل مرة تجدد فيه واحنا خايسين فهالبيت وما يصرف علينا كثر ما يصرف عليهم ونعتمد على معاش اخواني



*انا بعد ماسمعت كله تأليف اغلبية البنات ما يتشرطن*

----------


## روح وريحان 20

البنات المواطنات لاتحطون فبالكم فالشاب الامارات يموت على الاماراتيه كافي انها اماراتيه لانها تعرف بعادات وتقاليد البلاد وتعرف شو الصح والغلط 

بس الشباب لهم اذواق اللي يحب يختار من اهله واللي من غير اهله 
وهم بعد يبون الموظفه لان الدنيا غلت 

والنصيب يلعب دور والزواج مسؤوليه زوج وبيت وعيال يعني كل شي محاسبين عليه 

ويمكن الزوج يطلع زين او مب زين 

اما سوالف السحر خلكم بعيد عنها لانها حرام 
خلي الشخص يحبج لنفسج ولشخصيتج ولطموحج واهتمامج بنفسج واهم شي قوة شخصيتج واهم شي تحافظين على بيتج من الغريبات حتى لو كانت صديقتج 

وسالفة المظاهرات والاعلانات لا والف لا خلكم بعيد عن هالسوالف 

عندكم الصديقه او الخطابه او الخطابه الرسميه 
هذا زواج والزواج ستر مب فضايح 
وان شالله اشوف بنات الاماراتيات كلهم معرسات 

ونسيت شي بعد بنات كل الرياييل فيهم عيوب لكن اللي تحب زوجها وتبي تحافظ على عيالها تستر عيوبه لان كل زوج غطا على الثاني مثل مايتحملج تحمليه واسراركم تتم بالبيت لو سمحتوا 
والامور الماديه كل شي وامكانياته مب يعني شفتوا شخص مع لبسه وكشخته يمكن هذا راتب واحد صارفنه على كشخته وباقي الشهر مفلس 

ويقولون البيوت اسرار

----------


## مالكو حاية

> البنات المواطنات لاتحطون فبالكم فالشاب الامارات يموت على الاماراتيه كافي انها اماراتيه لانها تعرف بعادات وتقاليد البلاد وتعرف شو الصح والغلط 
> 
> بس الشباب لهم اذواق اللي يحب يختار من اهله واللي من غير اهله 
> وهم بعد يبون الموظفه لان الدنيا غلت 
> 
> والنصيب يلعب دور والزواج مسؤوليه زوج وبيت وعيال يعني كل شي محاسبين عليه 
> 
> ويمكن الزوج يطلع زين او مب زين 
> 
> ...



حبيبتي نحن مب ضد النصيب..نحن ضد الطرق الملتوييية 

ونحن حبيبتي مانسوي مظاااهرات نحن عياااال زااايد نحن هل الداااار
سوالف المظااهرات و الخرااابيط نحن اول من استهجنها وندد بها 
ورفع قضية على اصحاااابها 
ومادري حبيبتي ..من وين يبتي سالفة المظاهرات ؟

البنات حابات يوصلن صوتهن لمن يهمه الامر ..وحرية الراي مكفولة في بلادنا
دامنها ما تتجاوز المألوف..
يطول بعمرج ..محد بيحن ع البلد غير اهلها ..

انا اعتبر ان الانسان اللي يشوف خطر يهدد بلاده ويسكت عنه
هذا خاااين وحرااام انه يعيش..

واماا سالفة الطبوب و السحور..اقووول ماشي دخاان من غير ناار
وكل واحد ذنبه على جنبه 
ياماسمعنا قصص يشيب لها الطفل..
و الله سبحانه و ضح في كتابه العظيم انهم يتعلمون منهم ما يفرقون به بين المرء و زوجه
يعني نحن ما يبنا شيء مبتدع .. 
الله أعلم بالغيب ..ونحن ما بنتهم حد بعينه ولا بنفضح اسمه ..
كل واحد ذنبه على ينبه ..
نحن فقط نطالب بما أمر الله سبحانه عباده في قوله عز وجل:

قال تعالى : وَأَنْكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ 
إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (32) سورة النــور 

الايامى: هم العوانس من الرجال و النساء 

و الله من وراء القصد

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *لا طبعا السبب الأول الاخير هو القدر و النصيب 
> 
> و لا ننسى انه نسبة الفتيات اكبر من نسبة الشباب في الدولة .
> 
> بالتالي لابد انه تكون نسبة من الفتيات الغير متزوجات و هذا طبيعي .
> 
> لكن اللي المفروووض انهم ينظرون له و هو نسبة الطلااق المتزايد صرااحة 
> 
> انا شهدت طلاقات كثيرة و الله و ربي صص تعور القلب .
> ...


حبيبتي من وييين يايبه احصااائية ان النساء اكثر عن عدد الرجال؟؟؟
في الامارات يزيد عدد الذكور عن الاناث!!

بعدييين ما شفنااه هالنصيييب قبل قبل 50 سنة 
يوم الشعب عاايش في فقر وفي صحراء قاحلة .؟؟

ثالثا ..مافي اماراتية سمعت عنها تطلقت لان ريلها
خذ اماراتية او مصرية ولا هندية ولا كائن من تكون..وللحين 
الاسر المكونة من زيجات عديدة عايشين مع بعض
الا هي جنسية وحدة ...تشهد عليها المحاكم
و القضايا ...حتى اهلها هالجنسية شهدوا بها الشي
لو تبيني احط الاقتباس حطيييته...!!

رابعا :

وصل السيل الزبى ..وصدقيني ما شي بيثنينا عن متابعة القضية 
إلا إذا أراد الله شيء..ونحن متوكلين عليه سبحانه ..
الله أمرنا بالايمان و العمل الصالح 
و عسى ان نكون انا واخواتي المهتمات بالموضوع 
من الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات 


و خامسا :
قال عمر المختار رحمه الله 
لإن كسر المدفع سيفي
فلن يكسر الباطل حقي

----------


## o.k

نحن نگلم فئه محدده من الوافدات مب الگل وهن يعرفن نفسن
و ربيعة اختيه وافده اعترفت قالتلها ماحب الوافدات مع أنهم بنات بلادها...
لنهن مصلحجيااااااات...
اوجه كلمه لهالفئه والله حرااام عليييگن بسسسسسكن مصلحه ترا الريال الوافد يروم يگون ثروه ويريحگن خلن عيال بلادنا ف حالهم...
بسسسگن تقليد لنا لرمستنا ولبسنا وبعد تاااخذووون شباااابناااااااااا...
لاااااا والف لااااااا أنه واااافده تااخذ مواااطن ...

----------


## Bee2020

اكيد كل شي نصيب . بس الواحد ياخذ بالاسباب . و ماشاالله خواتنا الوافدات مب مقصررات شااااادااااات حيلهن
انا معرسه و مستحيل اوافق ولدي ياخذ غير بنت بلاده . موووول ماتدخل راسي غير بنت الدار

----------


## بنت زايد6

اب اب اب

----------


## o.k

اب اب اب اب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> نحن نگلم فئه محدده من الوافدات مب الگل وهن يعرفن نفسن
> و ربيعة اختيه وافده اعترفت قالتلها ماحب الوافدات مع أنهم بنات بلادها...
> لنهن مصلحجيااااااات...
> اوجه كلمه لهالفئه والله حرااام عليييگن بسسسسسكن مصلحه ترا الريال الوافد يروم يگون ثروه ويريحگن خلن عيال بلادنا ف حالهم...
> بسسسگن تقليد لنا لرمستنا ولبسنا وبعد تاااخذووون شباااابناااااااااا...
> لاااااا والف لااااااا أنه واااافده تااخذ مواااطن ...

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مالكو حاية 
يا بنااات الاماراات ..يا بناات زاااايد

اثبتوااا ..للعضوة عواااش..و غيرهااا 
ممن يستهزئن بنااا و بمطااالبنا 
ان هالموضوع ما بينزل وما بيختفي..مثل ما قاااالت


بإذن الله سيرفع في المنتدى ..وإن شاء الله يثبت

حتى يحق الحق ..و يخذل الباااطل ..بإذن الله عز وجل 


اللي تحس انها امااااراااتية 
وعندها ولاء وانتمااااء

ترفع الموضوع ..عشااان يشووفونه 

تدرووون الاعلام يطلع على المنتدى 
وكم مرة ناااقشوااا في الاعلام المقروء ما نطرحه على صفحاات المنتدى


و الاخوات الصحفيييات الاماراتيياااات بناات زااااايد ..المتواااجدااات معااانا

اثبتواا للمغرضضييين لمن يحاااولون ثنينا وتثبيييطنا .,,من اجل بلااادنااا
ثبتوااا لهن عكس ذلك ...

تناااولن القضية ..بحس ايماااني وبصوت وطني

حتى لا نندم حينما لا ينفع الندم 


العنوووسة 62.7%

يعني 62.7% متزوجييين وااافدااات

اقل من 38% متزوجييين وبعضهم 
مطلققققات بسبت الزوااج من واافدااات
لان الاحصااائية تقووول
ان اغلب من تزوجواا بواافدة 
طلقواالزوجة الاماراتية ..



يا اهل الامارات ..يا اهلنا وسندنا بعد الله 
اعلموا ان كل وااحد منكم / منكن ,,مسؤووول أمام الله



يا بنات زاااايد
لا تصيرن اضعف من النملة اللي قالت لجمووع النمل 
ابتعدوا لا يحطمنكم سليمااان وجنوووده

فسمعها سليمان عليه السلام
وامر الجنود بان يبتعدوا عن جموع النمل

شجااعة نملة .حاافظت على رعيتهاااا..بعد توفيييق الله 

وانتن يا بنااات حاافظن على ما استؤمنت عليه من امانة الكلمة .
وتوصيييل الرسااالة ..

و الدفاااع عن حقوق االمرأة لاماراتية وحقها بوطنها وخيراات بلادهاا
وحق الدولة ...في ولاء ابنااائها التااااااااام

----------


## مينا القلب

> نحن نگلم فئه محدده من الوافدات مب الگل وهن يعرفن نفسن
> و ربيعة اختيه وافده اعترفت قالتلها ماحب الوافدات مع أنهم بنات بلادها...
> لنهن مصلحجيااااااات...
> اوجه كلمه لهالفئه والله حرااام عليييگن بسسسسسكن مصلحه ترا الريال الوافد يروم يگون ثروه ويريحگن خلن عيال بلادنا ف حالهم...
> بسسسگن تقليد لنا لرمستنا ولبسنا وبعد تاااخذووون شباااابناااااااااا...
> لاااااا والف لااااااا أنه واااافده تااخذ مواااطن ...

----------


## مينا القلب

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ليتني في حلم

اتوقع مستحيل يمنعون زواج المواطن من وافده والعكس 
بس اتمنى ان هاي الظاهرة تقل

----------


## أم .تيا

حبيت ايدكم الرأي والله يوفقكون وينصركون ويبعت لكل بنات الإمارات الزوج الصالح

انا سورية وزوجي اردني يعني متل ما بيقولو من نفس الطينة بس الصراحة وبدون تعميم شفت بعض حالات لزواج المواطن من وافدة وفعلآ ما حسيتها زواجات ناجحة دايمآ لازم في مشاكل للطرفين أما بالنسبة لزواج المواطنة من وافد حسيتها وقابلتني بعض الحالات القليلة جدآ بس حسيتهم مرتاحين ومتفاهمين وعايشين بخير وسعادة

اقبولوا مشاركتي بس الصراحة تعاطفت معاكون وعجبني حماسكون وصدقوني ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب وإلا ما يجي اليوم إلي ينسمع في صوتكون

بس لحتى ينسمع الصوت لازم يوصل بشكل صحيح بدون الذم والقذف ببنات المسلمين وانا متأكدة ان بنات الإمارات على درجة عالية من الثقافة والأخلاق ما بتسمحلهن يناقشو مواضيعهوون ويطالبوا بحقوقهون عن طريق القذف والذم بالجنسيات الأخرى

لا تنسوا ان غايتكون ان مطالبكون ووجهة نظركون توصل للمسؤولين واولياء الأمر فتخيلوا أنها توصل بهالأسلوب

اقبلوا مشاركتي هذا مجرد رأي شخصي و الله يوفقكون يارب ويعطي لكل بنت الي تتمناه

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

للررررررررررررررررررفع


فووووووووووووووووق


فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنت زايد6

حبيت ايدكم الرأي والله يوفقكون وينصركون ويبعت لكل بنات الإمارات الزوج الصالح

انا سورية وزوجي اردني يعني متل ما بيقولو من نفس الطينة بس الصراحة وبدون تعميم شفت بعض حالات لزواج المواطن من وافدة وفعلآ ما حسيتها زواجات ناجحة دايمآ لازم في مشاكل للطرفين أما بالنسبة لزواج المواطنة من وافد حسيتها وقابلتني بعض الحالات القليلة جدآ بس حسيتهم مرتاحين ومتفاهمين وعايشين بخير وسعادة

اقبولوا مشاركتي بس الصراحة تعاطفت معاكون وعجبني حماسكون وصدقوني ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب وإلا ما يجي اليوم إلي ينسمع في صوتكون

بس لحتى ينسمع الصوت لازم يوصل بشكل صحيح بدون الذم والقذف ببنات المسلمين وانا متأكدة ان بنات الإمارات على درجة عالية من الثقافة والأخلاق ما بتسمحلهن يناقشو مواضيعهوون ويطالبوا بحقوقهون عن طريق القذف والذم بالجنسيات الأخرى

لا تنسوا ان غايتكون ان مطالبكون ووجهة نظركون توصل للمسؤولين واولياء الأمر فتخيلوا أنها توصل بهالأسلوب

اقبلوا مشاركتي هذا مجرد رأي شخصي و الله يوفقكون يارب ويعطي لكل بنت الي تتمناه

اشكر وقفتج معانا اختي ونحن الحمدالله عارفين شو نسوي وللحين ما سبينا اي جنسية بس نبغي رسالتنا توصل ويقللوا عدد الوافدات اللي يدخلوا الدولة من دون ولي امر ويا كثرهم فالدولة واللي هدفهم الوحيد الاقتران بمواطن وهي مشكلة لازم بحصلوا حل الها.

----------


## راعية_دبي

البنات بروحهم مايبون...........من زمان تتزوج عشان تحصل حد يصرف عليها على قولة امهاتنا...........الحين الماده كثرت....والبنت سويجها في ايديها اتسير وين تبا...........انا احس الرجل موب مثل من زمان الحرمه تحتاجله..........الحين هوه روحه يبا حد يصرف عليه....صدقوني دورة ضعيف عشان جيه ماتحصلون حد متحمس يبا يعرس واذا عرست تكتشف الحياه في بيت هلها احلى وتندم وتطلق..

----------


## أمـ أحـمـد

أتوقع ان الرقم مب للمواطنين بس .. 

استحالة أصلا

----------


## عيالي وبس

عواش 18 بس سؤال الرد الي بمشكلة طرحتها العضوه وينك او موضوع في قسم العلاقات العائلية اسمه انا وخواتي ومرت اخوي بصفحة 25 هذا ردج لو كان ردج شي طبيعي بيكون هذا موقفج ما نستغرب ولو كان رد بنت اليران خبرينا وقبل لا تقولين انبش ما انبش انا اقولج وجدام كل العضوات محد قال الكن تعرضن قصة حياتكن ومشاكلكن وتتوقعن انا محد يتذكر احنا صدق ما نرد ع بعض المواضيع بس تراها اتم فبالنا طبعا هالصفه فيني الله انعم عليه بالحفظ وقوة الذاكرة ما احتاي افتش ببروفايل وحده وشي ثاني يوم بجوف وحده جي ردودها يا اما بتكون وافده واتحاول اتسوي عمرها مواطنه عشان اتسب ع كيفها ولا وحده مواطنه مريضه نفسيا ماره بموقف ويا مواطنات وياي اتظهر عقدها بالكل ساعاتها اكيد تحتاج للعلاج النفسي وساعتها اكيد بضطر ادور بالبروفايل عشان اعرف شو مشكلتها جوفي عمرج انتي من اي فئة وخبرينا وختيه زخروايه احنا نبا حل للمشكله بدون الفاظ غير لائقه ترى بالنهايه منتدانا عطانا فرصه نتكلم فاحترما له لازم نتقيد بالقوانين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*اختي زخراويه90*
*
رجاء بدون هالالفاظ ما تنقال لو سمحتي .. نحن ويا الموضوع قلبا وقالبا بس ضد الرمسه ال.....
رجاء اختي لووووووو سمحتي لاتشمتين العوااااذل فينا* :12 (46):  :12 (46):

----------


## بنت زايد6

بنات بليز ما نبا نحول الموضوع الى ضرابة وسب وشتم خلونا نطالب بمطالب ونتمنى ينفذوها لاغير وصح كلنا محترات وعندنا قصص يشيب الها الراس وانا وحدة خلاص تشبعت من اللي اشوفه وعندي وايد قصص تشبعت منها وهذا مصدر قوتي وعزيمتي فخلونا ساكتين لان اذا بدينا بالشتم بننسب وما بتوصل الرسالة اللي نبغي نوصلها.

----------


## حلآتي بحجآبي

أب

أب

أب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## كلي_جاذبيه

الحمدالله مايطاردني شبح العنوسه وراضيه بنصيبي ونصيحتي للبنات خلوا عندكم عزة نفس وكرامه الشباب مايبونكم يبون يتزوجون وافدات او اجنبيات هم احرار بختيارهم 
يعني غصب ياولد البلاد تعال خذني انا يابنت البلاد حتى في الدين والشرع الله ماقالها
الله يبانا حياه واللي مايبانا الله وياه وفي النهايه الزواج نصيب من رب العالمين

----------


## زخراوية 90

> الحمدالله مايطاردني شبح العنوسه وراضيه بنصيبي ونصيحتي للبنات خلوا عندكم عزة نفس وكرامه الشباب مايبونكم يبون يتزوجون وافدات او اجنبيات هم احرار بختيارهم 
> يعني غصب ياولد البلاد تعال خذني انا يابنت البلاد حتى في الدين والشرع الله ماقالها
> الله يبانا حياه واللي مايبانا الله وياه وفي النهايه الزواج نصيب من رب العالمين


أختي بارك الله فيج نحن مانتكلم من منظور شخصي لو كنا نتكلم عن انفسنا الحمدلله مقتنعن وراضين ..

بس اختي هذه ظاهره اجتماعيه طرحنها اهنيه عشان كل وحده تكتب تجاربها ونضع الحلول لها ....

ولا نبغي نتكلم ونحل الظاهره من منظورنا الشخصي ...

----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كلے جاذبيـــﮧ 
الحمدالله مايطاردني شبح العنوسه وراضيه بنصيبي ونصيحتي للبنات خلوا عندكم عزة نفس وكرامه الشباب مايبونكم يبون يتزوجون وافدات او اجنبيات هم احرار بختيارهم 
يعني غصب ياولد البلاد تعال خذني انا يابنت البلاد حتى في الدين والشرع الله ماقالها
الله يبانا حياه واللي مايبانا الله وياه وفي النهايه الزواج نصيب من رب العالمين 

اسمحيلي حبيبتي بس انا متكلمين علي ناس وجريب بيون يخطبون رسمي مع اني ما احب اكتب عن حياتي الشخصية بس شو اسوي جبرتيني ارمس وانا مب ضد زواج المواطن من وافدة ، انا ضد دخول الوافدات من دون ولي امر في الدولة واللي يسوون اي شي عشان يحصلون مواطن ، سواء سحر او اغراء او اية اساليب ملتوية عشان يحصلوا اللي يبونه واعرف رياييل تزوجوا بنات تعرفوا عليهم فمراقص فقولي لي اي جيل بيطلعوا هذيل؟، وحبيبتي انتي عايبتنج حياتج من دون ريال غيرج تخطى الثلاثين ويتمنوا ياهل .

----------


## عيالي وبس

كلي جاذبيه

المسالة قضيه وطنيه بحته كلنا معرسات بس انا وحده ما اطالع تحت ريولي اجوف جدام بغض النظر عن اخلاق الوافدات الي طروها البنات لانيه انا ما احب ارمس عن هالامور بس حبيت اوضح لج زواج مواطن من وافده يساوي
1-زيادة نسبةالعنوسه
2- زيادة البطالة بين المواطنين لانه كل وافده بتستضيف اهلها ايدورون فرص عمل والمواطن متعلم فبيته وهالشي صار جداميه محد قالي يعني
3-خلل بالتركيبه السكانيه 
4- عادات دخيله ع مجتمعنا
5-اذا انتي صابره غيرج لا فيمكن والعياذ بالله تلجأ للغلط

واسباب ثانيه بتقولين نصيب بقولج احنا ناخذ بالاسباب

----------


## غفرانك اللهم

آلموضؤع مهم ،،

من أللي أسمعه إن أكثر شي الشباب ما يفكرؤن بآلمواطنات 
أولا : أغلبية آلبنات عندهم ليآسن ودوامآت فما محتآيين يعرسؤن = هذآ تفكير الشباب طبعآ
فأي ريآل شؤ بيستفيد إذا الحرمه تشتغل مآمنه فايده ، وفي شباب تفكيرهم إن يقطون فلوسهم للمواتر أبرك من إنهم يقطونهآ ع الزؤجه ، ، لأن السياره بيشوفها على طول عنده أما الحرمه يآ بالسؤق أو الدؤام ( آلبعض طبعآ ) ولا كأنه متزوج مثل فآلشباب ألحين كل وآحد ينصح الُاني آنه يعرس وآفده ولآ مواطنة مآ يستفيد من ورآها شي 
وغلآء المهور سبب رئيسي بعد

أحس إن هذا تفكير آلشباب

هذآ اللي حآصل ، ، ويآرب يفرج هم كل ألعوانس

----------


## دبي1212

قهرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررر


الله المستعان

----------


## زخراوية 90

> آلموضؤع مهم ،،
> 
> من أللي أسمعه إن أكثر شي الشباب ما يفكرؤن بآلمواطنات 
> أولا : أغلبية آلبنات عندهم ليآسن ودوامآت فما محتآيين يعرسؤن = هذآ تفكير الشباب طبعآ
> فأي ريآل شؤ بيستفيد إذا الحرمه تشتغل مآمنه فايده ، وفي شباب تفكيرهم إن يقطون فلوسهم للمواتر أبرك من إنهم يقطونهآ ع الزؤجه ، ، لأن السياره بيشوفها على طول عنده أما الحرمه يآ بالسؤق أو الدؤام ( آلبعض طبعآ ) ولا كأنه متزوج مثل فآلشباب ألحين كل وآحد ينصح الُاني آنه يعرس وآفده ولآ مواطنة مآ يستفيد من ورآها شي 
> وغلآء المهور سبب رئيسي بعد
> 
> أحس إن هذا تفكير آلشباب
> 
> هذآ اللي حآصل ، ، ويآرب يفرج هم كل ألعوانس


يعني اذا تزوج هالوافده ماراح تخسره لا من اول ماتمسكه مهر قليل بس تجيب اول طفل وتضمن الاقامة تبدا حبيبتي بطلباتها اللي ماتخلص اولها بيت خاص لها سياره وتييب كل طوايفها وسفر سنوي لعايلتها الخساير هاي كلها ماتي نص مهر الاماراتيه وبعد مهرها من حكومتنا الله يطول بعمر شيوخنا ...
والمصيبه الكبيره لو تزوجها على مواطنه اتحسبن انها بتقتنع لا حبيبتي اول شي بتسويه كيف تلم هالريال لها هي بس وتقوم تكره بزوجته وعيالها لين يطلقها وقسما بالله اني سامعه وشايفه مواطنات طلقوهن ارجالهن يوم خذوا اللي مايتسمن وعقب ماتطلقه لملمات هالقروش واستوت مخزنه منهن عطته ظهرها وطلبت الطلاق او خلعته ...

ياما مشاكل وبلاوي تدمي منها العين من زواج هالوافدات اللي خربن اسر وعنسن بنات من كثرهن ...

والحل
1- منع الزواج منهن إلا ان ترا الحكومه ان فيه مصلحه للمواطن انه ياخذ وافده بعد مايقدم مبرراته واسبابه واقتناع الحكومه له ،،، لأن بالسعوديه السعودي مايتزوج غير السعوديه إلا بموافقة وزارة الداخليه ونحن نبغي مثلهم 
2- منع الجواز وهذه النقطه قدرن الوافدات حلها بأنه تنجب طفل لو واحد تحط اقامتها عليه وهذا سمعته منهن شخصيا ,,,وبعد ذلك تطلب الطلاق وتحصل على الشونه بحكم انها حاضنه ولد مواطن والفلوس وين لأهلها وديرتها ...

3- تشجيع التعدد 
4- تقليل استقدام هالوافدات بتاشيرات سياحيه وتحديد سنها ويكون فوق 30 سنه والافضل منعهن نهائيا .

هذا اللي عندي

----------


## بنكي جيرل

يرفع
لعل صوتنا يسمع .... متفائلين ...

----------


## ركروكة راك

اشمعنا بنات البدو ماشاءالله الكل يباهم وما عندهم عوانس بالهبل؟؟ 
لان مهورهن قليييييله وطلباتهم معقوله فالكل يتمنى يناسبهم 
ومن فتره وحده عرست العرس الاماراتي التقليدي ثوب وطاسة ذهب والعرس بالبيت 
لا قاعة عرس ولا مهر يقصف الظهر ولا فستان ابيض 
واذا تبون تناقشون هالقضيه يستحسن تسمعون آراء الشباب مب تحطون احتمالات على كيفكم
واللي ياخذ وافده ويخسر فلوس على قولتكم تراه يخسر من كيسه مب من كيسكم ... 
ادعو ان الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح ويهدي بناتنا وشبابنا

----------


## عيالي وبس

صراحه اقنعتيني ركروكه ليش عيل الي بياخذ مواطنه وبيخسر كل المخاسير الي ذكرتيها بيطلب منج ونسمع اراء الشباب كيف احنا بنيلس وياهم يعني حبيبتي يوم الدوله حطت قوانين اتحد فيها من زواج المواطنه بوافد ما استشارت حد سووا الي بمصلحتهم او الي ايجوفونه من مصلحتهم بعد نفس الشي بهالموضوع الدوله هي الي اتقرر ولا الوافده بنظرج تختلف عن اخوها الوافد بشي محد احسن عن حد ياليت الوحده اتناقش باسلوب حضاري بعيد عن التهجم على اي انسان لانه المسالة ما تخص وحده معينه هي تخص مجتمع اماراتي ايهمنا بالمقام الاول مصلحته

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> آلموضؤع مهم ،،
> 
> من أللي أسمعه إن أكثر شي الشباب ما يفكرؤن بآلمواطنات 
> أولا : أغلبية آلبنات عندهم ليآسن ودوامآت فما محتآيين يعرسؤن = هذآ تفكير الشباب طبعآ
> فأي ريآل شؤ بيستفيد إذا الحرمه تشتغل مآمنه فايده ، وفي شباب تفكيرهم إن يقطون فلوسهم للمواتر أبرك من إنهم يقطونهآ ع الزؤجه ، ، لأن السياره بيشوفها على طول عنده أما الحرمه يآ بالسؤق أو الدؤام ( آلبعض طبعآ ) ولا كأنه متزوج مثل فآلشباب ألحين كل وآحد ينصح الُاني آنه يعرس وآفده ولآ مواطنة مآ يستفيد من ورآها شي 
> وغلآء المهور سبب رئيسي بعد
> 
> أحس إن هذا تفكير آلشباب
> 
> هذآ اللي حآصل ، ، ويآرب يفرج هم كل ألعوانس


*
لا عيوني هذا هب تفكير شبابنا منو قالج بالعكس اللي تشتغل مرغوبه الحين وبعدين سالفة انهم ينصحون بعض بالزواج من وافدة ما سمعنابها حبيبتي اخواني ما شاء الله عليهم كلهم عرسو ما سمعت انهم ينصحون بزواج وافده ولا حتى من ربعهم ولا حتى عيال عمومتي ولا حتى عيال خوالي ولا اخوان ربيعاتي ولا حد من هلهم بالعكس كلهم ضد حتى عيال اخواني فديتهم ضد هالموضوع
وبعدين بس عاده 
من هالرمسه اونه المواطنه طايحه فالاسواق حببيتي سيري شوفي الاسواق والمولات منو تارسنها اتحداج اذا حصلتي مواطنه بنت عرب هب كل من لبسة عباة قالت انا مواطنه كلهن تقليييييييييييد اعمى ومعروف عند شبابنا هالشي يعروفون منو اللي يحاومن فالاسواق ويفندون الحشيمة من ال.........
بس عاد من الظلم* :12 (9):

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

> اعلى نسبة طلاق<<هذا غير الارااامل 
> اعلى نسبة عنوسة 
> ثاني اعلى دولة في الزواج من (...........)<<~ خلونآآآآ ساكتين><"""
> عدد الاناث في بلادنا اقل من عدد الذكور
> قطاااع القضااء تسيطر عليه جنسية معينة
> في نفس الوقت بنات هاي الجنسية هن اكثر الاجنبيات زواجن بالمواطنين
> << غريبة شوو هالصدفة 
> معقووولة صدفة <<ياااالهآآآآ من صدفة !!!!! !!!
> 
> ...


شكلك محتره وااااااااااااااااايد من هالجنسية اللي تتكلمين عنها
شو قصدك ماسكين القضاء هاذول الدولة موظفتهم و الحكومة يعني ما يو من نفسهم توظفوا 
وبعدين شو قصدك المواطنين ما عندهم شخصيه حتى كل واحد من القضاء يزخ له مواطن و يزوجه بنته .. شو هالرمسه خللي كلامك منطقي

و بعدين انتي من شو مستغربه اذا وحده في البلاد و اهلها في بلاد ايش اللي يمنعها من الزواج من مواطن أو غير مواطن بالعكس لأنها مغتربه و بروحها طبيعي تفكر فيه هو الارتباط برجل 

أما المواطنين ال 65% اللي يتزوجوا أجنبيات على حريمهم المواطنات 
اول ما يفكر يتزوج على حرمته عمدا يختار وحده من غير بلاد عسب ما يتلاقون ولا يسكنهم مع بعض يحسب الذكي انه بيريح راسه من المشاكل بس بعدين تطلع حساباته كلها غلط خخخخ

و فيه سبب ثاني قوي يعني هو ما يشجعهم بس بعد ما يمنعم انه يتزوجون على حريمهم 
هو انها ما رح تطلب الطلاق لأنه أهلها أول ناس بيقفوا ضدها لا و بيحطون اللوم عليها حتى لو 
كانت مظلومه و يتم على ذمته و بتقول خللني مع عيالي أحسن وقرارها صح مش غلط اذا تمت مع عيالها 

واذا طلبت الطلاق أهلها بيقاطعوها و يتبروا منها و لا يكلموها و تروح تسكن بروحها بشقة هي و عيالها و هي الحالة وايد قابلة حريم منهم 

و ليش الدنيا سودة عنج الزواج نصب و احتيال مب قسمة ونصيب 
وحدي الله ياحرمه ربنا كاتب المقدر من قبل ما ننولد
بس ممكن في بعض الزيجات تكون لأهداف آخرى غير الأسرى و الأولاد يمكن صح كلامك
وممكن بعد الطرفين كل واحد عنده مصلحه مع الثاني الله اعلم أنا ما أعمم ما ابي احط في ذمتي 

بس هذا يستوي عند كل الناس في كل البلاد الفرق بين الناس الأخلاق و التربية مب الجنسية

----------


## ام عبد المالك

الله المستعان

----------


## المقهوره1

القضيه هاذي ناقشها احد المسلاسلات الاماراتيه في رمضااان
وكان السبب هو طلبات اهل العرووسه واخر شي تزوج من وافده وختم الحلقه الممثل الاماراتي جابر النغمووش بكلمة يستاهلن خلهن يعنسن 
حلقه كانت غريبه شوي وغير عادله وكانت المصلحه لزوج انه مضلوم ونسو عيب ارجال

----------


## بنت زايد6

ام سيف وسارة
نحن الحمدالله ما قلنا كل الوافدات كلنا البعض منهم وما يحتاي حبيبتي تقولي حسد وغيرة ترا انا شايفة بعيني وما بتقدري تغيري نظرتي لبعض الوافدات واحط تحتها مليون خط، المشكلة يوم سكتنا زودوها واذا رمسنا قالوا حسد وغيرة ، اذا ما مصدقة حبيبتي بعطيج عنوان بيتنا تعالي وانا براويج حالة قريبي وانتي شوفي واحكمي وبالمرة بخطفج على كم بيت من بيوت جيرانا واسأليهم كيف تعرفوا على بعض ، عشان ما تقولوا نحن نفتري عليكم ومن هالكلام واذا انتي من بنات ناس فغيرج ياي الدولة وعندها مطامع مب الكل ياي ونياته حسنة ويبي الستر وبعدين هاي قضية بلدنا واتريا الرد من بنات الدولة مب من دولة ثانية ،اللي ايده فالماي البارد مب مثل اللي ايده فالماي الحار ، واذا انقلب الوضع هذيك الساعة بتنقلب الموازين وانتوا اللي بترمسون ، والسالفة مب سالفة عنوسة بس سالفة بطالة وتركيبة سكانية وعادات دخيلة على دولتنا ولا تنكري انه الامارات احسن دولة عشان جيه الكل محطي عيونه عليها ، وسالفة حقد وغيرة خليها عنج لان من زمان اهلنا كانوا ياخذوا الوافدات وربن جيل صح وماحد تكلم عليهم بسوء بس الوضع تغير عن قبل وصار الوضع اخطر واذا انتي فحياتج ما شفتي وافدة من اللي تكلمنا عنهم انا شفت وربيعاتي شافوا ، وما انكر انه بعض الوافدات اخلاقهم زينة ويبون الستر،وتخيلي اختج وبنات جيرناكم اللي تحبونهم وبنات خالتج بيدخلون الثلاثين ومحد تقدم الهم وما اعتقد انج تقدرين تتخيلين لان اذا شباب الاماراات ما خذوكم عندكم شبابكم فأبد ما بتقدرين تتخيلين ، ولا تقولي ليش ما تاخذون وافدين فاذا اللي برع يتغربون عن بلدهم عشان خير الامارات فكيف نحن عيالها اللي تربينا فيها تبينا نتغرب عنها واغلبية الاهالي ما يوافقون ، والحمدالله انا مستورة بس مب انانية افكر فغيري من بنات جيرانا وقريباتي وافكر فعيالنا عقب وارجع واقول نحن اهل البلاد نظرتنا غير فاذا اغلبية شبابنا ما محصلين شغل واغلبية بناتنا ما تزوجن وبترجعوا وبتقولوا نصيب بس الواحد ياخذ بالاسباب والسموحة منج ما كنا نقصد نغلط عليكم بس انا ذكرت نماذج من اللي شفتهم واذا مب مصدقة على راحتج ما بحلف عليج وترا مصطلح وافدات انا اجمع فيه كل الجنسيات وما اخصص العرب فيه.

----------


## عيالي وبس

فديتج ام ساره وسيف ع شو تتحسبين المهم ما علينا ايكفي انا احنا ماخذين عيالنا بلادنا ما خذنا شي هب من حقنا ثانيا نبا كلام علمي يعني دراسات وارقام تنفي كل الكلام الي احنا انقوله شبعنا من رمسة الحريم والقيل والقال ييب النا دراسة تثبت انه زواج المواطن من الوافده مفيد للدوله سواء هالوافده محترمه ولا لا النتيجه وحده فاخر شي ارمس عنه الاخلاق ثالثا احنا من حقنا نرمس عن مشاكل بلادنا ورابعا اكيد شهادتج بهالموضوع مجروحه واحنا ما منعنا حد يرمس عن مشاكل بلاده فبلده انتي داخله منتدى اماراتي يعني من الطبيعي المشاكل اتكون اتخص مجتمعنا الاماراتي المشكله انه اغلب هالقوانين الي نباها تحمينا الدول العربيه حطتها بس لانه احنا دوله مرغوب فيها وايد الظاهر انها لازم انه قوانينها تسن ع شور غيرنا خامسا واخيرا اقل دوله عربيه شعبها بلغ المليونين احنا حتى ما وصلنا المليون وشوي ع هالحاله بنختفي اطمني محد يغار ويحقد كل شي عندنا علم واخلاق واصل وشهادات واخر شي عايشين بنعمه فما في شي بيخلينا نحقد

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

بنت زايد 6 ، كيسة جمعية ، عيالي و بس

من حقكم تطرحون قضاياكم و تتناقشون فيها هذها شي طبيعي بس بدون تعرض للكرامات و الأعراض 
فيه بعد مواطنات امهاتهم وافدات ما يرضون بهالشي 
و بعدين في أكثر من أنه الدولة مسوية صندوق زواج و الاسكان و تسهيلات بنكية غير المنح و الماعونات من الشيوخ الله يطول بأعمارهم علشان المواطنين يتزوجون بس ليش السبب لأساسي في هاللخبطه ما ادري 

أنا اقترح من خلال هالمنتدى انه يتم فتح حوار محترم و حضاري مع أعضاء من الشباب مواطنين دولة الامارات و يتناقشون مع العضوات سيدات الامارات عن أسباب الحقيقة لهالظاهر هل هو اقتصادي ام أفكار دخيلة على عقول الشباب بأنه يعيش حياته أولا ويستمتع فيها بعدين يفكر بالزواج و غيره
أنا اشوف انهم هم الاساس يعني راس الخيط و اغلب ضني انه نظرتهم للزواج شوي فيها غلط فيها اعباء و صعوبات تخللي الواحد ما يمارس الأشياء اللي يحباها أو حتى يحقق طموحه من المنصب أو المال أو غيره وهذا اغلب ظني لازم تتصحح هانظره حتى بالنسبة للمهر و العرس و غيره انا اقترح شي ما ادري بتقولون عني متحرره شوي انه يكون لهم قسم خاص بالمنتدى بتكلم عن مشاكل الشباب المقدمين على الزواج شو العقبات اللي تصادفهم أحسن من انه هالمنتدى كل فترة يفتح نفس الموضوع و بعض العضوات يتمون يسبون بالوافدات و يرمسون كلام ما يخدم و يحل القضية من أصله 


بالنسبة للعادات الدخيلة الحق على المواطن من البداية يقول لها شوفي يا بنت الناس تبيني امشي على عاداتي و تقاليدي و اذا ما بغيتي انتي في حالك و أنا في حالي و هو لا زم يكون فيه طاعه من الزوجه للزوج بأنها تتبع عاداته و تقاليد بس اذا كان هو من نفسه عقليته منفتحه وهو من نفس اتخلى عن عاداته و ما تمسك فيها فزوجته ما تنلام و اكيد هو سامح لها مثلا يعني من البداية لازم يكون له كلمه على حرمته

حسيت اني وحده منكم لأني وافد عربية متزوجه اماراتي عربي و عندي عيال من لحمي و دمي اماراتيين و دمه اختلط بدمي و اتبع عاداته و تقاليده بما يرضي الله من باب الطاعة الزوجة للزوج يعني من باب تجربتي انقهرت والله صحيح ما احد اتهمني بالاسم بس انا فيها يعني أنا وزوجي 

بنت زايد 6 أصابع ايك مب مثل بعض انت تعالي عندي و شو في حالتي و بعرفك على صديقتي هي بعد وافده تزوجت مواطن تعالي و شوفي شو سوا فيها بدون ما اعمم خطبها و بعد شهرين قال لها انا ما اباج ابي اطلقك ما اقدر افتح بيتين طيب من أول كان ما ظلمها كان حسب امورة صح قبل ما يخليها مطلقة وهي عمرها 31 على قولتها الحين منو بيتقدم لي و في غيرها وايد 

مثل ما في مواطنات عندهم النظره الدونية للوافدات هم بعد في مواطنين نفس الشي يتزوجون و عقب يتخلى عنها يحسب انها غريبة وما لها حد و ما رح تقدر تسوي له شي بس هي تلجأ للمحكمة و تتبهدل في كل لأحوال و اسألي التوجية الأسري مليان ملفات من هالنوع .. طيب لمن أنا أقرأ هاي التعليقات عن زواج المواطن بالوافدة و عن المستوى الكلام و طريقة الهجوم عليهم أنه مصلحه علشان البيزات أو الجنسية .. بقول شي بكل صراحه الرجل العاقل المفروض انه يعرف يميز بين الناس المحترمه و الغير محترمه 

في بعض اقول بعض المواطنين عارفين انه هالي البنت اللي تزوجها طمعانه فيه هو راضي لأنه مثالها يعني الطيور على أشكالها تقع لأنه من لأساسي مب ناوي يكون اسرة و لا يستقر و هو يبي يتسلى و هي تبي تستفيد و الطرفين شكل بعض و هالحاله اشوفها وايد 

و في مواطنين و لله الحمد محترمين و و أخلاقهم عالية و اولاد عالم وناس مخلصين لزوجاتهم المواطنات أو وافدات ومهما صار يتمسك ببيتهم و عياله هم تربيتهم كذا

لا تحسبوني غريبة عنكم صحيح جوازي مب اماراتي بس خلاص انا صرت محسوبه عليكم أم عيال مواطنين يا خوفي على عيالي لما يكبرون شو رح يقلون لي اذا صاروا يقرأوون كلام اللي ينقال عن الوافدات و عرفوا يميزون بأني وافدة
ترضونها علي انهم يقلون لي امي اني تزوجتي ابونا مصلحه علشان بيزات أو جنسية 
أنا سمعت عن قصة وحده وافده بناتها مواطنات كله يعايروها انه عماتهم يزقرونهم يا بنات السورية و لا يتعرفون عليهم ولا يكلمونهم و البنات تخيلوا زعلانين من امهم و يقولون لها احنا مستعرين منك
يعني الأم تحبل و تشوف الموت بالطلق و تربيو تدرس و تتعب و تسهر على راحتهم و عقبها يتبرون منها عسب هي مب مواطنه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

مثل الكلام اللي قرأته لو قرئه حد من عيال أي أم وافده و الله بيجيسه قهر و حرقت قلب و الله اني ما نمت و دمي نار يغللي اقول في قلبي كيف احمي عيالي من هالأفكار 

السموحه منكم طولت عليكم بس حبيت اقول كل اللي عندي علشان يبرد قلبي 

اذا في رد تبوني اقرأه عادي قولوا اللي عندكم من حق الجميع التعبير عن الرأي

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

[QUOTE=زخراوية 90;35084487]يزاج الله خيرا علي الرد 

واتمنى بنات الامارات الأصل يناقشون معانا والبقية من الوافدات ياتتكلم كلام موزون وإلا ماحد جابرنها تدخل منتدانا ...[/QUOT



المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه و يده .. و اعتقد انه من حق الجميع يدخل المنتدى و يعبر بحرية بكل ادب و احترام عن خلق الله لأنه اسلامنا امر بهالشي ..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## o.k

> الله الله أكبر عليكن 
> كل هاذا في قولوكم من حقد و حسد حق الوافدات 
> يا خوات لا تحبون الوافدات الله الغني
> بس الاسلام نهى عن الحقد والراهيه و السب 
> هذا وكل وحده تصللي و تصوم و تقرأ قرآن 
> وفيع لا فرق بين عربي و أعجمي 
> الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم تزوج من ماريا القبطة أصلها من مصر 
> يعني لا هو حرام و لا عيب 
> الله أكبر
> ...




اسمحيلي اختيه نحن مانغار من حد لنه هذي دولتنا....نحن نغار على شبااب وطنا الغالي...ياما صارت لهم مصايب من الغير
بس ابااا اقوولج شي تخيلي لحظه ف هدووووووء...
ان شبااب بلااادچ يتزوجوون من خارج بلدج وان البنات يستغلوون شباااب وطنچ
لأسباب معرووفه ماااااديه بحته ومعرووفااات هالفئه بهذا الشي ..
وربيعاااتج ملتزماات وماتزوجن او خواتج مابتنقهرين عليهن مابيعورج قلبج
مابتغارين ع شبااب بلااادچ لي البنات من الدول الثاانيه يستغلونهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ظلمتيينا بگلاامچ وترا لي تسب أكيييد غلطاانه بس من قهرها الله عالم بظرووف گل وحده ..
هذا احساااسنا نحن المواااطناااااات ...الله يحمي شباب الامارات وجميع شبااب المسلمين الله يهدي الجمييع..*

----------


## عيالي وبس

الله يحمي بلادنا ويديم علينا نعمة الامن والامان وان شاء الله ايهئ لشيوخنا البطانه الصالحه وتنحل مشاكل دولة عدد مواطنيها ما يتعدى المليون يعني الحلول بسيطه بس احنا انصعبها عشان اغراض نفسيه

----------


## عواش 18

> بنت زايد 6 ، كيسة جمعية ، عيالي و بس
> 
> من حقكم تطرحون قضاياكم و تتناقشون فيها هذها شي طبيعي بس بدون تعرض للكرامات و الأعراض 
> فيه بعد مواطنات امهاتهم وافدات ما يرضون بهالشي 
> و بعدين في أكثر من أنه الدولة مسوية صندوق زواج و الاسكان و تسهيلات بنكية غير المنح و الماعونات من الشيوخ الله يطول بأعمارهم علشان المواطنين يتزوجون بس ليش السبب لأساسي في هاللخبطه ما ادري 
> 
> أنا اقترح من خلال هالمنتدى انه يتم فتح حوار محترم و حضاري مع أعضاء من الشباب مواطنين دولة الامارات و يتناقشون مع العضوات سيدات الامارات عن أسباب الحقيقة لهالظاهر هل هو اقتصادي ام أفكار دخيلة على عقول الشباب بأنه يعيش حياته أولا ويستمتع فيها بعدين يفكر بالزواج و غيره
> أنا اشوف انهم هم الاساس يعني راس الخيط و اغلب ضني انه نظرتهم للزواج شوي فيها غلط فيها اعباء و صعوبات تخللي الواحد ما يمارس الأشياء اللي يحباها أو حتى يحقق طموحه من المنصب أو المال أو غيره وهذا اغلب ظني لازم تتصحح هانظره حتى بالنسبة للمهر و العرس و غيره انا اقترح شي ما ادري بتقولون عني متحرره شوي انه يكون لهم قسم خاص بالمنتدى بتكلم عن مشاكل الشباب المقدمين على الزواج شو العقبات اللي تصادفهم أحسن من انه هالمنتدى كل فترة يفتح نفس الموضوع و بعض العضوات يتمون يسبون بالوافدات و يرمسون كلام ما يخدم و يحل القضية من أصله 
> 
> ...

----------


## عيالي وبس

*عواش 18*

ما ابا اقلبها مسالة شخصيه بس اقولج راجعي كل ردودج على المواطنات فكل مواضيعج وجوفي منو يتعرض للثاني
وبالنسبه لي ما احب اتعامل الا ويا الانسان الصادق فعشان جي اكتفي بهالرد عليج

----------


## مينا القلب

> اسمحيلي اختيه نحن مانغار من حد لنه هذي دولتنا....نحن نغار على شبااب وطنا الغالي...ياما صارت لهم مصايب من الغير
> بس ابااا اقوولج شي تخيلي لحظه ف هدووووووء...
> ان شبااب بلااادچ يتزوجوون من خارج بلدج وان البنات يستغلوون شباااب وطنچ
> لأسباب معرووفه ماااااديه بحته ومعرووفااات هالفئه بهذا الشي ..
> وربيعاااتج ملتزماات وماتزوجن او خواتج مابتنقهرين عليهن مابيعورج قلبج
> مابتغارين ع شبااب بلااادچ لي البنات من الدول الثاانيه يستغلونهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ظلمتيينا بگلاامچ وترا لي تسب أكيييد غلطاانه بس من قهرها الله عالم بظرووف گل وحده ..
> هذا احساااسنا نحن المواااطناااااات ...الله يحمي شباب الامارات وجميع شبااب المسلمين الله يهدي الجمييع..*


معاج اوكي ,, والله بنات بلادنا ما يشرن بفلوس

----------


## وجه القمــــر

غلاء مهور عاد !!!!

يا هالعلثة اللي يتعلثوبها الشباب .. الحين أكثر الشباب يركبون سيايير آخر موديل وبأرقام صغيرة .. وأرقام موبايلاتهم مسكتة .. وكل سنة إذا مب بين فترة والثانية قال بسافر مع الربع .. لو أيام التسعينات بنقول يمكن بس الحين وفي سنة 2011 بعدهم يشوفون 50 و100 ألف وايد ع البنت ؟!!

انزين مب لازم تاخذ لك وحدة اغنى عنك .. خذ وحدة من مستواك من أهلك من جيرانك نسايبكم من ربعك عشان يراعون ظروفك ..


علثة بسسسس

----------


## وجه القمــــر

> كل ماواحد تقدم لي سألني سؤال حتى إني مليت قلت خلاص ماأباه
> 
> كم راتبج؟؟؟؟؟ راتبي طبعآ 3000 في قطاع الخاص
> 
> بتقولون ليش يسأل عن راتبج؟
> جواب ماشي غيره المعيشة غاليه ولازم نتساعد
> 
> سؤالي هو لماياخذ إجنبية يسألها هالسؤال ؟ أكيد لاء
> يخليها تترك الشغل ويصرف عليها وعلى أهلها
> ...



والنعم برياييل هالزمن .. الله يعوضج باللي أحسن عنهم يا رب

----------


## وجه القمــــر

> اساسا المشكلة من الحريم أمهات المعرس
> ما يطيعن و ما يرضن يزوجن اولادهن من بنات من نفس سنهن
> يعني لو ريال عمره 25 امه ما ترضى تزوجه بنت عمرها 25 سنة
> تريد له بنت عمرها 16 ، 17 ، 18
> و حتى لو ولدها عمره 30 بتدور له بنت عمرها 18 سنة
> فالمشكلة أنا أشوفها من ام الريال لاني لاحظت هالشيء عندنا في المنطقة واحد عمره 30 او 25 او 27 امه تروح تخطب له بنت عمرها 16 و تترك كل بنات المنطقة اللي في نفس عمر ولدها او أقل منه بسنهيعني المشكلة من ام الريال مش من طلبات أهل العروس
> و الكلام اللي ينكتب في الجرايد مش كله صح
> يعني طلبات اهل العروس ، العروس بيطلبون لها مهر 30 ألف ، وين بيسون العرس ، قاعه 
> يعني طلبات عادية ، ماشيء اسمه حفلة ملجه ، هذا كله من مهر العروس يسوونه ، خاصة اللي اشوفه في منطقتنا و في المناطق المجاورة لمنطقتنا 
> ...



هذا أشوفه بين اهلنا وجماعتنا بعد .. ويبون وحدة حلوة وخشمها حد السيف وبيضا !!

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## قلم مكسور

احب اضيف الشباب الحين يتمنون اللي يشتغل عسب تصرف عليهم وعلى اهلهم 

وعلى نفسها ,,,

وغير عن هذا اللي لازم تكون برشاقه نانسي ودلع هيفا,, ومرونع مريم فارس 

اما الاخلاق فضربوا بها عرض الجدار,,

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> احب اضيف الشباب الحين يتمنون اللي يشتغل عسب تصرف عليهم وعلى اهلهم 
> 
> وعلى نفسها ,,,
> 
> وغير عن هذا اللي لازم تكون برشاقه نانسي ودلع هيفا,, ومرونع مريم فارس 
> 
> اما الاخلاق فضربوا بها عرض الجدار,,


@@



ماقووووووووووول غير 

الله يرحمج يارجوله !!

في زمن قل فيه الرجال وكثر فيه اشباااااه الرجااااال ><للاسف الشديد

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

ما نروم نجبر الرياييل ع شي 

بس اتمنى اللي ياخذ اجنبية ماله حق ف بيت او ارض او اي شي <<

----------


## jameela200

انا اشوف ان اول سبب العنوسة العرس يكون باهض ... وايد شروطات يحطونها الحريم ... الله يفرج علي جميييييع البنات يارب

----------


## **reem**

> وحول خطورة إحساس الشاب والفتاة بالعنوسة تقول الدكتورة مها حسني أستاذة علم النفس: للعنوسة آثار خطيرة للغاية، حيث يعاني الشاب أو الفتاة العانس الإحساس التام باليأس وفقدان القدرة على مواجهة المشكلات ويضعف إحساس العنوسة بالفعل من قدرات الشاب أو الفتاة *وتقلل من إمكانية نجاحهما في الحياة العملية،* حيث يفقد العانس الاهتمام بالنجاح والتقدم، كما يعاني الشباب العانس التفكير الدائم في المستقبل، وهو تفكير يأخذ الشكل التشاؤمي والشعور بالاكتئاب الدائم الأمر الذي ينعكس على إحساسهم بالهوية فيفقدون الشعور بهويتهم ويلازمهم هذا الشعور فترة طويلة .
> 
> وتطالب الدكتورة مها حسني استاذة علم النفس بأن يتم إنشاء مراكز طبية متخصصة لعلاج الشباب والفتيات الذين تخطوا سن الزواج نفسياً بحيث لا نتركهم ضحايا للوساوس والأمراض النفسية الخطيرة .


شو هالكلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا اشوف أغلب الناجحات واللي وصلن درجات عاليه من التعليم والنجاح هن اللي مب متزوجات ..
وصح انه الزواج نص الدين بس هب معناته انه البنت خلاص بتعيش ف تعاسه ونكد بدون ريل !!
اللي الله كاتبنه هو اللي بيصير جان عمرها 18 ولا 50 ..

والله يرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح ..

 :Allah Mos:

----------


## *نيويورك*

والله يطاردني شبح 
ولا اتغربل عند صعلوك حيالله انسان يشتت حياتي معاه... وقدر الله وما شاء الله فعل . .

----------


## **reem**

> البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
> بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
> ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
> والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له
> 
> كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
> .وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
> لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
> عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
> ...


كلاااامج عين العقل  :Smile:

----------


## بنت زايد6

اشكر كل بنت ردت على الموضوع وحست بأهميته واللي الله كاتبه بيصير احنا بنسوي اللي علينا والباقي يفرجه الله

----------


## زخراوية 90

> ما نروم نجبر الرياييل ع شي 
> 
> بس اتمنى اللي ياخذ اجنبية ماله حق ف بيت او ارض او اي شي <<


هذا بعد اشوفه من الحلول ...لكن لاتنسين ان اغلب الاجنبيات تتزوجه المواطن لفتره معينه لين تحصل على الاموال وهي تتركه ويمكن يكون هناك ابناء يتشردون وهذه مشكله اخرى...

انا اقول منعهم نهائيا هو الأفضل ..

ولاتنسين ان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه كان ينهى المسلمين من الزواج من الروميات حتى لايفتننهم ويلهناهم عن الجهاد ..

قال محمد بن إسحاق: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للجدّ بن قيس أخي بني سلمة لما أراد الخروج إلى تبوك: " «يا جدّ، هل لك في جِلاد بني الأصفر تتخذ منهم سراري ووُصَفاء» فقال الجدّ: قد عرف قومي أني مغرم بالنساء، وإني أخشىٰ إن رأيت بني الأصفر ألا أصبر عنهن، فلا تَفْتِنّي وأذن لي في القعود وأعينك بمالي؛ فأعرض عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: «قد أذنت لك» " فنزلت هذه الآية. أي لا تفتنّي بصباحة وجوههم، ولم يكن به علة إلا النفاق.


الرواية التي حسن الشيخ الألباني اسنادها فليس فيها تغنموا بنات الأصفر وهي كالتالي:

يا جد هل لك في جلاد بني الأصفر قال جد أو تأذن لي يا رسول الله فإني رجل أحب النساء وإني أخشى إن *أنى رأيت بنات بني الأصفر أن أفتن* فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو معرض عنه قد أذنت لك فعند ذلك أنزل الله { ومنهم من يقول ائذن لي ولا تفتني ألا في الفتنة سقطوا }
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله الأنصاري - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/1225

شفتي كيف يخربن بجمالهن الشباب واغلبهم لااخلاق لهن إلا المادة ..
الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه الله ويرضاه ..

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

الله يعجل في نصيبكن من الازواج الصالحين 



لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## بنت زايد6

اب اب اب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه



----------


## آنسة دبي

> بنت زايد 6 ، كيسة جمعية ، عيالي و بس
> 
> من حقكم تطرحون قضاياكم و تتناقشون فيها هذها شي طبيعي بس بدون تعرض للكرامات و الأعراض 
> فيه بعد مواطنات امهاتهم وافدات ما يرضون بهالشي 
> و بعدين في أكثر من أنه الدولة مسوية صندوق زواج و الاسكان و تسهيلات بنكية غير المنح و الماعونات من الشيوخ الله يطول بأعمارهم علشان المواطنين يتزوجون بس ليش السبب لأساسي في هاللخبطه ما ادري 
> 
> أنا اقترح من خلال هالمنتدى انه يتم فتح حوار محترم و حضاري مع أعضاء من الشباب مواطنين دولة الامارات و يتناقشون مع العضوات سيدات الامارات عن أسباب الحقيقة لهالظاهر هل هو اقتصادي ام أفكار دخيلة على عقول الشباب بأنه يعيش حياته أولا ويستمتع فيها بعدين يفكر بالزواج و غيره
> أنا اشوف انهم هم الاساس يعني راس الخيط و اغلب ضني انه نظرتهم للزواج شوي فيها غلط فيها اعباء و صعوبات تخللي الواحد ما يمارس الأشياء اللي يحباها أو حتى يحقق طموحه من المنصب أو المال أو غيره وهذا اغلب ظني لازم تتصحح هانظره حتى بالنسبة للمهر و العرس و غيره انا اقترح شي ما ادري بتقولون عني متحرره شوي انه يكون لهم قسم خاص بالمنتدى بتكلم عن مشاكل الشباب المقدمين على الزواج شو العقبات اللي تصادفهم أحسن من انه هالمنتدى كل فترة يفتح نفس الموضوع و بعض العضوات يتمون يسبون بالوافدات و يرمسون كلام ما يخدم و يحل القضية من أصله 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اول شي احي فيج روج المناقشة وحسن الظن انج معتبرة نفسج منا وفينا همنا من همج والأنسان محسوب علية ان ينظر بالظاهر اما الباطن فالله سبحانه وهعالي يحاسب علية... شوفي الغالية دولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة الا هي دولتنا الغالية على قلوبنا تمر بمشكلة الكل سمع بها الا وهي التركيبة السكانية وهي بمحط انظار الشيوخ مثل ان المعونات توفر للفرد الرفاهية الا ان الهوية والانتماء الأماراتي اكبر بكثير اي دعم آخر.. نحن كمسلمين لا بد ان ننظر الى انفسنا كالجسد الواحد بس الغالية يوم يكون في ضرر على جماعة من افراد لابد الا ويأثم ولي الأمر ان لم يسن قوانين تحمي الفئة الكبيرة... انا ما اتكلم عن فئة قليلة اتكلم عن فئات كبيرة يعني اذا صديقتج الوافدة عنست او تجاوزت سن الزواج لها اختيارات لكن الأماراتية صدقيني وانتي شايفة مفروض عليها من عايلتها انها تاخذ اماراتي ولا تجلس في بيت اهلها... شوفي لا انتي بتحلين وبتربطين شي نحن شغالين على موضوع اكبر يعني سن قوانين عادلة تكفل حقوق المراه في المجتمع يعني مثلاً اللي ماخذ وافدة لازم يأخذ مواطنة وتكفل له الحكومة كل الحقوق وهذي الممارسات موجودة في بلدان تبغي تعدد من الجنس الواحد مثل كندا... فأستريحي وريحي بالج لان زوجج يحق له الزواج من 4 نساء وان شاء الله الحكومة توافق على هذا القانون قريب. في حين نحن في دبي لدينا مواطنات متزوجات من اجانب والحين يدرسون قانون ضمان حقوق الأطفال بس نحن في ظل مجتمع ذكوري لازلنا نعاني ... شوفي لا تقولين نحن نصبر وانتم تتهنون لا ما يجوز وانتي كمسلمة ارضي بنصيبج وارضي بالتعدد... كل وحدة لها حق ان تؤسس عايلة وهذا حق دستوري تكفلة الدولة للاماراتية وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## مصرية111

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لم اقرأ كل التعليقات جيدا لكن من باب الامانه اقول امر طبيعى لو لقيتى شباب البلد يتركو بنات بلدهم ويتزوجو وافده او غير امارتيه عموما وده نفس اللى ممكن احسه انا كمصريه لو شبابنا المصريين تركو بنات بلدهم وتزوجو اخريات ده حتى القران بيقول ( الاقربون اولى بالمعروف) يعنى لو انا عندى بنت فى سن الزواج او اتاخرت فى الزواج شويه ولى ابن اخت تركها وتزوج من جاره لنا حتى ( من نفس البلد ايضا) هاشعر بمرارة وحزن انه ما شعر بقلق خالته على بنتها وادخل السرور على قلب بنت خالته بزواجه منها لكن هذا لا يعنى ان ابغض الاخرى التى يتزوجها من يترك قريبه له او بنت بلده ليتزوج بها 
هذه وجهة نظرى والله اعلم بالصح
اللهم استر بنات المسلمين وعفهم وارزقهم الزوج الصالح

----------


## عيالي وبس

مصريه 111
يزاج الله خير حسيتي فينا كامهات وانا عن نفسيه اقولج بعد هاذي بنت بلادج ما بتكرهينها اكيد وبالنهايه ما بتحسين فديتج باحساسنا واحنا اقليه وعيالنا ياخذون من برع ويخلون بناتنا انا ما بكره الغريبه اكيد بس بحس بالظلم وانتوا شعب ايعرف شو يعني الظلم واحساس المظلوم ياليت اتكون الفكره وصلت لج ولاة امورنا ان شاء الله ما بيقصرون دام اصواتنا بتوصل من خلال منتدانا الغالي والله ايوفق اليميع

----------


## o.k

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا لم اقرأ كل التعليقات جيدا لكن من باب الامانه اقول امر طبيعى لو لقيتى شباب البلد يتركو بنات بلدهم ويتزوجو وافده او غير امارتيه عموما وده نفس اللى ممكن احسه انا كمصريه لو شبابنا المصريين تركو بنات بلدهم وتزوجو اخريات ده حتى القران بيقول ( الاقربون اولى بالمعروف) يعنى لو انا عندى بنت فى سن الزواج او اتاخرت فى الزواج شويه ولى ابن اخت تركها وتزوج من جاره لنا حتى ( من نفس البلد ايضا) هاشعر بمرارة وحزن انه ما شعر بقلق خالته على بنتها وادخل السرور على قلب بنت خالته بزواجه منها لكن هذا لا يعنى ان ابغض الاخرى التى يتزوجها من يترك قريبه له او بنت بلده ليتزوج بها 
> هذه وجهة نظرى والله اعلم بالصح
> اللهم استر بنات المسلمين وعفهم وارزقهم الزوج الصالح


عجبني ردج لنج صريحه وقلتيه بأمانه...وحسيتي فينااا يالليت غيرج يفهم شراااتح ويحس...يزاااچ الله خيييييير... :Smile:

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> انا لم اقرأ كل التعليقات جيدا لكن من باب الامانه اقول امر طبيعى لو لقيتى شباب البلد يتركو بنات بلدهم ويتزوجو وافده او غير امارتيه عموما وده نفس اللى ممكن احسه انا كمصريه لو شبابنا المصريين تركو بنات بلدهم وتزوجو اخريات ده حتى القران بيقول ( الاقربون اولى بالمعروف) يعنى لو انا عندى بنت فى سن الزواج او اتاخرت فى الزواج شويه ولى ابن اخت تركها وتزوج من جاره لنا حتى ( من نفس البلد ايضا) هاشعر بمرارة وحزن انه ما شعر بقلق خالته على بنتها وادخل السرور على قلب بنت خالته بزواجه منها لكن هذا لا يعنى ان ابغض الاخرى التى يتزوجها من يترك قريبه له او بنت بلده ليتزوج بها 
> هذه وجهة نظرى والله اعلم بالصح
> اللهم استر بنات المسلمين وعفهم وارزقهم الزوج الصالح



مشكوره ع الكلام الطيب

----------


## روووز ماااري

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## بنت زايد6

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصرية111 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا لم اقرأ كل التعليقات جيدا لكن من باب الامانه اقول امر طبيعى لو لقيتى شباب البلد يتركو بنات بلدهم ويتزوجو وافده او غير امارتيه عموما وده نفس اللى ممكن احسه انا كمصريه لو شبابنا المصريين تركو بنات بلدهم وتزوجو اخريات ده حتى القران بيقول ( الاقربون اولى بالمعروف) يعنى لو انا عندى بنت فى سن الزواج او اتاخرت فى الزواج شويه ولى ابن اخت تركها وتزوج من جاره لنا حتى ( من نفس البلد ايضا) هاشعر بمرارة وحزن انه ما شعر بقلق خالته على بنتها وادخل السرور على قلب بنت خالته بزواجه منها لكن هذا لا يعنى ان ابغض الاخرى التى يتزوجها من يترك قريبه له او بنت بلده ليتزوج بها 
هذه وجهة نظرى والله اعلم بالصح
اللهم استر بنات المسلمين وعفهم وارزقهم الزوج الصالح

اشكرج الصراحة على هالرد لانج كنتي صريحة معانا وحسيتي فينا والله يعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## مينا القلب

القوانين لازم تتغير ,, لمصلحة الوطن والمواطن ,, والله ييسر للجميع

----------


## زخراوية 90

هذه أقوال اميرتنا وشيختنا الله يحفظها ويبارك لنا " الشيخه شمسه بنت سهيل" حرم رئيس الدوله تأييدنا بمشكلتنا وحاسه بما نحس به الله يحفظها ويرفع قدرها

"
ظواهر مزعجة
ما من شك في أن سموك تراقبين وتطلعين على المتغيرات التي طرأت على المجتمع، *فما أبرز ما يزعجك من ظواهر اجتماعية؟*
في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة، طرأت على مجتمعنا الكثير من المتغيرات المزعجة. ففي حين أن ابنة الإمارات، قطعت مسافات شاسعة على درب النجاح، وتقلدت أرفع الوظائف، إلا أنه في المقابل ثمة شروخ عميقة وتصدعات رهيبة طرأت على الأسرة الإماراتية، التي تعد نواة الوطن الأساسية. فنسبة الطلاق في ارتفاع رهيب، وهناك في هذا الصدد إحصائيات تحمل مؤشرات خطيرة، *ومازالت ظاهرة زواج الشباب المواطن من الأجنبيات من الظواهر المقلقة*، ولا يخفى على أحد أن الجيل الجديد من الشباب، قد أصبح أقل تمسكاً بالعادات والتقاليد، وهناك فئة مفتونة بالثقافة الغربية، وآخرون يعيشون صراعاً داخلياً بين ما هو كائن بالفعل وما ينبغي أن يكون. *هذه تحديات خطيرة، ومؤشرات تدق نواقيس خطر،* فنحن لن نتقدم بأن نسحب جذورنا من قيمنا الإسلامية والعربية الأصيلة، وإنما سنتقدم فقط بأن نأخذ بروح العصر، مع ضرورة التشبث بماضينا الأصيل.
ولعل استئصال هذه الآفات الاجتماعية لن يتحقق، إلا بأن تعود الأم إلى سابق عهدها، وبأن تصبح تربية الناشئة وغرس القيم الحميدة في نفوسهم هي وظيفتها الأولى والأخيرة.


الحمدلله يابنات ولاة امورنا الله يطول بعمرهم يارب ويخليهم لنا وبارك لنا فيهم ويكفيهم وبلدنا شر الأعداء والمنافقين حاسين في هالمشكله وهم معنا قلبا وقالبا ..

ولاعليكم من العذال ..

وننتظر ردود بنات الامارات الأصيلات في طرح الحلول لهذه المشكله ...

http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=955497

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## بنت زايد6

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عود منثور

انزين ليش ما نتساعد 
كل وحده عندها اخوان ادور لهم حريم من ربيعاتها او جيرانهم او الي وياها فالدوام 
هالطريقه بتحل المشكله شويه 
والمطلق الي عنده عيال في بنات يرفضونه مع ان مافيها شي 
وتكاليف الزواج والشكليات مفروض تتنازلون عنها يالحريم 
هالشي يخلي الشاب يدور حرمه من برع 
الحمدلله انا اقتصدت قد ما اقدر واحس انى كبرت في عين ريلي 
مب عيب ان الوحده تطلب مهر قليل

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنت زايد6

انزين ليش ما نتساعد 
كل وحده عندها اخوان ادور لهم حريم من ربيعاتها او جيرانهم او الي وياها فالدوام 
هالطريقه بتحل المشكله شويه 
والمطلق الي عنده عيال في بنات يرفضونه مع ان مافيها شي 
وتكاليف الزواج والشكليات مفروض تتنازلون عنها يالحريم 
هالشي يخلي الشاب يدور حرمه من برع 
الحمدلله انا اقتصدت قد ما اقدر واحس انى كبرت في عين ريلي 
مب عيب ان الوحده تطلب مهر قليل

انا افكر شراتج وصدقيني المهر ما يتجاوز عندنا 20000بس المشكلة يوم الريال اييب البنت من مكان مشبوه ويقول والله اباها حرمتي واستوت حالات عندنا والاهل زعلوا عليهم وفي شباب اهلهم طردوهم بس متمسكين فيها حتى بعضهم من الشغل اتكنسل بس ما رضوا يخلوهم وانا مستغربه من هالشي نحن البنت اذا طلعت قصتها وعباه مفتوحة قالوا عنها ضايعة وما تصلح للزواج وهذيل لا عباة ولا لبس ساتر ومن مكان مشبوه تصلح زوجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟واهنا اقصد البنات اللي شفتهم فلا تقولوا غلطت عليكم ، انا ما اقول الا اللي شفته وفئة معينة

----------


## عود منثور

علي فكره انا ما الوم البنات لان كل شي غالي حوالينا 
بس منو رفع الاسعار مثل فساتين الاعراس والمكياج وغيره ؟؟؟
اغلبهم مب اماراتيين وحتى المواطنات فهالمجال استووا يمشون علي مبدا حشر مع الناس عيد 
تأجر الفستان بمبالغ خياليه والمكياج ب5 و6 
والوحده لو كبرت فالسن وياها ريل بتشرده بحجه ابا عرس فالفندق الفلانى وابا فرقه وابا تصوير فيديو ب7 الاف 
وتيي وحده من هالجنسيات الثانيه تقوله انا مابا الا شي بسيط وتاخذ الريال عالجاهز 
وعقب الزواج تبدا تتطلب وتقوله هات ابوي واخوى ويدي وخالي ودور لهم شغل

وتعليقا علي كلامج اختى بنت زايد 
تخيلي كنت اداوم فالمطار ويتنى وحده من دوله معروفه بهالحركات ويا شبابنا 
وعندها وزن زايد وشويه يا موظف فالمطار مواطن وشكله محترم وتم يقولي نقصي الوزن وساعديها 
قلت له كلم حد اكبر عنى وبالفعل راح يترجى فلان وعلان عشانها 
وهي لا متستره ولا لابسه لبس محترم ولما سالتها عن وظيفتها قالتلي اشتغل في مقهي يعنى شيشه ....

----------


## بنت زايد6

وتعليقا علي كلامج اختى بنت زايد 
تخيلي كنت اداوم فالمطار ويتنى وحده من دوله معروفه بهالحركات ويا شبابنا 
وعندها وزن زايد وشويه يا موظف فالمطار مواطن وشكله محترم وتم يقولي نقصي الوزن وساعديها 
قلت له كلم حد اكبر عنى وبالفعل راح يترجى فلان وعلان عشانها 
وهي لا متستره ولا لابسه لبس محترم ولما سالتها عن وظيفتها قالتلي اشتغل في مقهي يعنى شيشه 

تصدقي عرفت منو تقصدين لان منتشرات بالهبل فالبلاد ومعروف مكان شغلهم ولاه متخبلين عليهم الشباب ، المشكلة بعض من شبابنا عقولهم فارغة ويركضون ورا الحريم المب متسترات واعتقد الكل عرف نقطة ضعف شبابنا وبدا يستغل هالشي

----------


## سكره الامارات

سويت لكن حمله على تويتر .. 
و ان شاء الله الاصوات تووصل .. 
صدق يعني وصلنا لدرجه ما ينكست عنها 
والليي موب عايبنها اقول لها لا ترد احسن لها ... 
عنا غيره ع بلادنا و ع شبابنا ..

----------


## omkhalid

الله المستعااااااااااان

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> سويت لكن حمله على تويتر .. 
> و ان شاء الله الاصوات تووصل .. 
> صدق يعني وصلنا لدرجه ما ينكست عنها 
> والليي موب عايبنها اقول لها لا ترد احسن لها ... 
> عنا غيره ع بلادنا و ع شبابنا ..




*مشكوووووووره صح لسانج اللي موب عايبنها لا ترد احسن*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> علي فكره انا ما الوم البنات لان كل شي غالي حوالينا 
> بس منو رفع الاسعار مثل فساتين الاعراس والمكياج وغيره ؟؟؟
> اغلبهم مب اماراتيين وحتى المواطنات فهالمجال استووا يمشون علي مبدا حشر مع الناس عيد 
> تأجر الفستان بمبالغ خياليه والمكياج ب5 و6 
> والوحده لو كبرت فالسن وياها ريل بتشرده بحجه ابا عرس فالفندق الفلانى وابا فرقه وابا تصوير فيديو ب7 الاف 
> وتيي وحده من هالجنسيات الثانيه تقوله انا مابا الا شي بسيط وتاخذ الريال عالجاهز 
> وعقب الزواج تبدا تتطلب وتقوله هات ابوي واخوى ويدي وخالي ودور لهم شغل
> 
> وتعليقا علي كلامج اختى بنت زايد 
> ...



اصلا اذا مقهى جاسد ومحد اييه ايبون من هالجنسيه عسب يمزرونه شباب ويربحون .هن رواحن يقولن هالكلام اصلا

----------


## عيالي وبس

فديتج سكره الإمارات يزاج الله خير أن شاء الله بنشارك

----------


## أم .تيا

الله يوفقكون بنات الإمارات 
وإنشاء تحققوا الي تتمنوه

أحلا رفع لعيونكون

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووق

----------


## بنت زايد6

سكره الامارات
بليييييز اختي طرشيلي الرابط عشان اقدر اساندكم فالحملة

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

سكرة الامارات حطيلنا الرابط لو سمحتي^^

----------


## مينا القلب

سكرة ,, طرشي كلنا وياج

----------


## o.k

يزاااج الله خييير سگره و فميزاان حسناااتچ 
الله ينصرناااا يااارب

----------


## الجوهرة 22

نحن باخر الزمان ؟؟؟
للرفع موووووووووووفقين

----------


## o.k

اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## بنت زايد6

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عزة نفس

ماأدري ليش عاطين الموضوع أكبر من حجمه 

طبيعي تكون هذي المشكله لأنه فيه فرق في التعليم والتحضر يختلف بين البنات والشباب في الدوله 

انا أشوف البنت مب محتاجه تتزوج والأحسن أنها ماتتزوج إلا من شخص مقتنعه أنها تبي تكمل حياتها معاه 
للأسف البنت تعرس عشان كلام الناس أو الأهل وأعرف كل البنات اللي تزوجوا لهذا السبب مااستمروا

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## الانسه نوال

الله يوفقكم يابنات شدو الهمه وانا ادعيلكم

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## مالكو حاية

> حبيت ايدكم الرأي والله يوفقكون وينصركون ويبعت لكل بنات الإمارات الزوج الصالح
> 
> انا سورية وزوجي اردني يعني متل ما بيقولو من نفس الطينة بس الصراحة وبدون تعميم شفت بعض حالات لزواج المواطن من وافدة وفعلآ ما حسيتها زواجات ناجحة دايمآ لازم في مشاكل للطرفين أما بالنسبة لزواج المواطنة من وافد حسيتها وقابلتني بعض الحالات القليلة جدآ بس حسيتهم مرتاحين ومتفاهمين وعايشين بخير وسعادة
> 
> اقبولوا مشاركتي بس الصراحة تعاطفت معاكون وعجبني حماسكون وصدقوني ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب وإلا ما يجي اليوم إلي ينسمع في صوتكون
> 
> بس لحتى ينسمع الصوت لازم يوصل بشكل صحيح بدون الذم والقذف ببنات المسلمين وانا متأكدة ان بنات الإمارات على درجة عالية من الثقافة والأخلاق ما بتسمحلهن يناقشو مواضيعهوون ويطالبوا بحقوقهون عن طريق القذف والذم بالجنسيات الأخرى
> 
> لا تنسوا ان غايتكون ان مطالبكون ووجهة نظركون توصل للمسؤولين واولياء الأمر فتخيلوا أنها توصل بهالأسلوب
> ...


حبيبتي انتي ام تياا 
المثل يقول واثق الخطى يمشي ملكا
وانا اتكلم عن نفسي ما حبيت ان نعمم كلمة وافدات 
لكن تعرفين المنتدى ما يسمح ..التحديد ولا التخصيص
لوانا اشوف بهذا التعميم خلطنا الامور و الناس ممكن تفهم غلط ..
واضم صوتي معج الاحترام لاهل الاحترام ..واتمنى ن نناقش القضية
دون التجريح ..و التهجم على البريئات..
ومثل ماقلت نحن مب ضد الزواج السليم حتى لو من وافدة
مادام ان الدين هو المقياس ..
نحن ضد الطرق الملتوية..التي حرمها الدين و الاعراف و التقاليد
التي لا تعود بخير لا علينا ولا على مجتمعنا 
ولا حتى على امتنا الاسلامية 
الله يوفقج يا ام تيا ويحفظ شامنا و اهله من كل سوء..
ويفرج كربكم وكرب المسلمين ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

> الحمدالله مايطاردني شبح العنوسه وراضيه بنصيبي ونصيحتي للبنات خلوا عندكم عزة نفس وكرامه الشباب مايبونكم يبون يتزوجون وافدات او اجنبيات هم احرار بختيارهم 
> يعني غصب ياولد البلاد تعال خذني انا يابنت البلاد حتى في الدين والشرع الله ماقالها
> الله يبانا حياه واللي مايبانا الله وياه وفي النهايه الزواج نصيب من رب العالمين


حبيبتي الله يحفظج من كل شر ومكروه ...
بس سمحيلي بتعليق
الموضوع من وجهة نظري ..ما يخصه بالحرية ..
هذي عبودية مع احترامي لج
ظهرو لنا شبابا ..عبّاد للشهوات ..
لا يراعون لا حرمة الدين ولا العادات و التقاليد
وهذا الشي كان مردوده سلبي على البلد و اهلها 
والموضوع لازم له حلول جذرية ..
ولا عقب 10 سنوات ،،
الحال بيكون من سيء الى اسوء..و الله المستعان

----------


## مالكو حاية

> اشمعنا بنات البدو ماشاءالله الكل يباهم وما عندهم عوانس بالهبل؟؟ 
> لان مهورهن قليييييله وطلباتهم معقوله فالكل يتمنى يناسبهم 
> ومن فتره وحده عرست العرس الاماراتي التقليدي ثوب وطاسة ذهب والعرس بالبيت 
> لا قاعة عرس ولا مهر يقصف الظهر ولا فستان ابيض 
> واذا تبون تناقشون هالقضيه يستحسن تسمعون آراء الشباب مب تحطون احتمالات على كيفكم
> واللي ياخذ وافده ويخسر فلوس على قولتكم تراه يخسر من كيسه مب من كيسكم ... 
> ادعو ان الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح ويهدي بناتنا وشبابنا


الصراحة يا ركروكة راك ..صدمتيني..
تأملت فيج الخير..شفت المشاركة القبلية 
وقلت لعله مب قصدها..



خليني اقولج شي
انا بدوية من الساس للراس..
..
واعرف البدو وبنات البدو ..
اصلا التشريطات ما كانت الا عند البدو ..
وكان العرس عندهم مكلف بما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى 
العرس ما يقل عن اسبوع 
يكون فيه الريوق و الغدا و العشا 
و المطبخ يبنا جدااام بيت اهل العروس 
ويطبخون فيه الطبابيخ و يتوزع ع الحارة وعلى القريب البعيد 
و اهل المعرس يتكفلون باحضار اللي ما يقدر يحضر
لبعد المكان .او لعدم توفر الوسيلة 
و المهور توصل
مئات الالاف.
وكان هالشيء لين مطلع التسعينات 
واهلنا و قرايبنا متزوجين بنفس العرف
لين ما الوالد زايد رحمة الله عليه ..
وقف هالمهزلة ..
ومنع العرس يكون اكثر عن يوم 
ومافيه الا غدا وعشا
و المهر 20 مقدم وثلاثين مؤخر
و20 كسوة العروس
ومدفوعين من صندوق الزواج

بس التكاليف ..من مسؤل عنها 
المواطن المغلوب على امره
ولا العروس اللي ما تعرف وين تصرف 
هالعشرين؟؟
خبريني؟؟

بعدين تتفلسفين علينا اسالوا الشباب؟؟

ليش حضرتج واحد من الشباب ولا شوو؟؟

وبعدين طلبت منج تعطيني راابط الاقتباس اللي 
قلتي انه لواحد من الشباب..بس تهربتي
ولو ما ترومين تحطينه ع العام حطيه ع الخاص..
واذا الادارة تسمح
واذا الجميع مستعد انه يتقبل الكلام اللي
نوقش من قبل فئة الشباب..عن الموضوع
بحطه دون تردد..
واتمنى تشغفين الاذان وتطربينها بردودهم

لان الوضع ما ينسكت عنه موليه

بس انتي خبريني حبيبتي ..شو المزعجنج
من مطالبنا ؟؟؟
اذا مش حابة تشاركينا ..
فالافضل تتركينا نرفع الموضوع
رفع الله قدر ..من رفعته بنية الاصلاح

عندي سؤال قبل لا انهي الرد...
طريتي طاست ذهب وفستان ابيض
اذا الاخت معرسة ف خبرينا كيف كان عرسج؟؟
واذا مب معرسة ..
فا اتمنى تسوين عرسج ..بالطريقة اللي ذكرتيها
و طبقينها على نفسج و تكونين قدوة لغيرج

----------


## مالكو حاية

> سكرة الامارات حطيلنا الرابط لو سمحتي^^

----------


## حياتي ابوي

يمكن لانه الوافدات احلى من المواطنات ..
-->بنصفع خخ
والمهر شوي ومايطلبون وايد ..
او انه متعرف عليها وقصت عليه وتزوجها خخ..

انا لو كنت ولد بتزوج امريكيه اموت في العيون الملونه خخخخ..
بس اكييد بخليها تدش الاسلام ..
-->برع بالقوو^^

----------


## مالكو حاية

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون

----------


## ركروكة راك

هههههههههههههه مالكو حايه ريلاكس وشربي عصير ليمون زين حق الاعصاب .. 

بالنسبه لرابط تفضلي http://vb.*******.com/t5362.html منتدى استراحات زايد..

اقري رد النعيمي يعني الرد مب من تأليفي .. والغرض من الرد حبيت اوضح لكم رأي الشباب بخصوص هالموضوع 
والسموحه لاني ماحطيت الرابط لاني مب 24 ساعه اجيك عالموضوع .. 

وثانيا يوم قلت خذو راي الشباب اقل شي تاخذين راي اخوانج الشباب ولي حواليكم يعني مالا داعي تفكيركم يروح بعيد .. 
وماله داعي تقولين اني واحد من الشباب عيب تطلع هالرمسه منج, انا وحده منكم وفيكم وهاللي صاير في بلادنا والتخبط بتركيبه السكانيه مب عاجبني ولا بعجبني 
ويمكن منقهره اكثر عنكم بس الواحد ما يتهجم عالخلق نحن مب داشين على حرب ... 
فما لا داعي تتهجمين علي ^_* خلج ريلاكس.. 

وثالثا انا ضربت لكم مثل لعرس وحده كان عرسها تقليدي قلت طاسة ذهب وثوب مب فستان .. 
وما قلت لكم غصب سوو شراتها بس حبيت اوجه لكم ان العرس كل ما كان بسيط كان احسن لان شبابنا كله معلقين على ان المهر غالي وتكاليف الزواج .. في مقوله يقولونها سياره تعزني ولا بنت تذلني .. 

وعرسي ان شاءالله بكون عالسنه اليديده ومهري قليل وعرسي بكون بسيط وانتي معزمه ^___^ 

تحياتي لج

----------


## أم عمررر

اتوقع كثرت العنوسة 

السبب الأول تكاليف الزواج من القاعات اللي ب 300 الف و الفساتين اللي ب 100 الف و الاطقم اللي بنص مليون و البطاقات الغالية و السفر و غيرها (( الناس صارت تريد تكون نفس المستوى مع غيرها!!))

السبب الثاني : الديون ما بعد الزواج 

السبب الثالث : تقيد العوائل ببعضها او محصورة على بعض الفئات 


((وجهة نظري))

شكرا على طرح الموضوع

----------


## أم عمررر

أما الأجنبية أرخص و أسهل ,,,,,,,,,و الله المستعان
أقلهن مؤونه أكثرهن بركة

----------


## مالكو حاية

> هههههههههههههه مالكو حايه ريلاكس وشربي عصير ليمون زين حق الاعصاب .. 
> 
> بالنسبه لرابط تفضلي http://vb.*******.com/t5362.html منتدى استراحات زايد..
> 
> اقري رد النعيمي يعني الرد مب من تأليفي .. والغرض من الرد حبيت اوضح لكم رأي الشباب بخصوص هالموضوع 
> والسموحه لاني ماحطيت الرابط لاني مب 24 ساعه اجيك عالموضوع .. 
> 
> وثانيا يوم قلت خذو راي الشباب اقل شي تاخذين راي اخوانج الشباب ولي حواليكم يعني مالا داعي تفكيركم يروح بعيد .. 
> وماله داعي تقولين اني واحد من الشباب عيب تطلع هالرمسه منج, انا وحده منكم وفيكم وهاللي صاير في بلادنا والتخبط بتركيبه السكانيه مب عاجبني ولا بعجبني 
> ...




عيل ابشرج نحن 24 ساعة متفرغين للموضوع ^^
بلااادنا و داارنا ماتبينا نحاتيها..و نهتم فيها؟؟؟؟
حششاااا لو نسهر على حدودها ماملييينا..
و حااافظ علييهن البنات ما قصرن في غيابي قامن بالواجب
و لله الحمد معرسااات و لا عليهن قصيرت لازم ..

بس يفكرن في وطنهن ..ومصلحته و يغارن علييه
مب بس يفكرن في عمارهن
ويلقن بالتهم على غيرهن ^^
ولا تحاتين ع قرابتنا .
و لله الحمد و المنة.. ذيابة وعيال ذيابة وانا بنتهم.





ع فكرة 
خلي عصير الليمون حقج ..يبرد ع قلبج^^
لانا مستمرين إن شاء الله برفع الموضوع
يعني مرابطييين هههههههههههههههه
 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 

تحيتي لج ..حبوبة  :Big Grin:

----------


## سكره الامارات

هلا فديتكن 
انا من شفت الموضوع سويت حمله ع تويتر 
و الهاش تاق 
#uae
#justsaying
تحدرون عليهن ف تويتر و تشوفون 
و سوولي ريتويت .. و ناقشوني شبااب اماراتيين و خليجيين .. 
المشكله موب بس عنا حتى ف الخليج .. 
شدوا الهمه 
انااسمي اريام هناك .. 
و فالكن طيب .. ابا مجموعه تشارك عسب ارد اكتب و اسوي حمله ..

----------


## سكره الامارات

iIiAryamiIi ♠أرِيَّــــــــام 
العنوسة "شبح" يطارد 175 ألف فتاة لم تتزوج في الإمارات # الرجل الاماراتي مستهدف من قبل المغربيه و الزلمه #طار رقادي من قريت الخبر
12 Sep 




عدد الاناث في الامارات=468.9 ألف مقابل 479.1 ألف نسمة ذكور # ياخي عددوا بدال ما تاخذون وحده خذوا 4 حريم # قررت اشتغل خطابه#uae



العنوسه في دوله الامارات العربيه المتحده 62.7% يعني اللي متزوجين من وافدات 62.7% ‎#UAE‏


شبابنا يعرسون من الكوفيات والبارات ‎#justsaying‏ #يابت العيد


UAEelections‏ اتمنى انه يطلع حد من هالمرشحين يعطنا حلول و يطبقها عشان نحل مسأله العنوسه ف الامارات العربيه المتحده # بصوّت له


لو كل واحد يروح يتزوج له اربع حريم الدنيا بتصير بخير بس المشكله اللي يخافون من حريمهم .. # ياكثر الانفولو الحين ‎#justsaying‏


بعد ما شنيت حمله و قلت ان الريال المفروض ياخذ 4 حريم زادوا عدد الفولورز ماليني .. شي طيب يعني موافقين ؟ 4 حريم ‎#uae‏ ‎#justsaying‏


50 %نسبه الطلاق ف الامارات العربيه زاده بياخذ زلمه . الزلمه بتكوّش عليه الين ما تاخذ الجواز و تييب جبيلتها كلها البلاد ..‎#justsaying‏

----------


## مالكو حاية

يعني فدااااج يا سكرة الامااارات صدق انج سكرة^^

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> يمكن لانه الوافدات احلى من المواطنات ..
> -->بنصفع خخ
> والمهر شوي ومايطلبون وايد ..
> او انه متعرف عليها وقصت عليه وتزوجها خخ..
> 
> انا لو كنت ولد بتزوج امريكيه اموت في العيون الملونه خخخخ..
> بس اكييد بخليها تدش الاسلام ..
> -->برع بالقوو^^



انتي من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خليني اشوفج بس

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> اتوقع كثرت العنوسة 
> 
> السبب الأول تكاليف الزواج من القاعات اللي ب 300 الف و الفساتين اللي ب 100 الف و الاطقم اللي بنص مليون و البطاقات الغالية و السفر و غيرها (( الناس صارت تريد تكون نفس المستوى مع غيرها!!))
> 
> السبب الثاني : الديون ما بعد الزواج 
> 
> السبب الثالث : تقيد العوائل ببعضها او محصورة على بعض الفئات 
> 
> 
> ...


*
اغلب الناس يعرسون في قاعات زايد والظفرة وحارب شوفي هالحجوزات في هالقاعات شكثرها وشوفي اسعارهم كيف !!*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *
> اغلب الناس يعرسون في قاعات زايد والظفرة وحارب شوفي هالحجوزات في هالقاعات شكثرها وشوفي اسعارهم كيف !!*


كيسووه حبيبتي مب القاعة اللي غالية لان القاعة اصلا بلاااش من الدولة 
بس تكاااليف ترتيب القاعة من كراسي وزينة و اكل ما يقل عن 100 الف
شفتي الغش و الظلم
يعني الدولة تخفض منيه وهم يرفعون منيه
عيل بالله عليكم عشا و كراسي اجار ب100 الف
لا قين حد يضحكون عليه

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت زايد6

مالكو حايه وكيسة جمعية
ما بتقدرون تغيرون نظرة بعض البنات فالمنتدى لان اغلب اللي فالمنتدى مب من الامارات ويرمسون شراتنا ، ومتمكين من لهجتنا فاكيد بنحصل معارضات فخلونا نستمر في رفع الموضوع وانا بصراحة ما بناقش كل البنات بس الفئة اللي ادش خاطري ويكون كلامها معقول واقدر اجادلها عشان نوصل لنقطة معينة بس احس اهنيه ما بتوصل رسالتنا لازم ندور شي اكبر

----------


## ركروكة راك

رفـــع وأحلى عصير ليمون 
 :12 (64):

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## مالكو حاية

> مالكو حايه وكيسة جمعية
> ما بتقدرون تغيرون نظرة بعض البنات فالمنتدى لان اغلب اللي فالمنتدى مب من الامارات ويرمسون شراتنا ، ومتمكين من لهجتنا فاكيد بنحصل معارضات فخلونا نستمر في رفع الموضوع وانا بصراحة ما بناقش كل البنات بس الفئة اللي ادش خاطري ويكون كلامها معقول واقدر اجادلها عشان نوصل لنقطة معينة بس احس اهنيه ما بتوصل رسالتنا لازم ندور شي اكبر



صااادقة الغالية ..وبالنسبة لنا الامر معروف

بس نحن نوضح للي يطلعون ع الموضوع من براا المنتدى خصوصا
ان هاااي اللي ترد وتتهجم ع البلد او رموزها او بناتها بطريقة ملتفة
نحب نوضح لهم انها مب مواطنة ..عشان ما تلتبس الامور عندهم 
عرفتي ليش..؟؟؟

و تسلميييين الغلا ع الاهتمام

----------


## آنسة دبي

وتستمر المسيره نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 

اب اب اب

----------


## أنا الحزن

مب عيب المواطنة تدور الستر من ولد بلادها لا هو عيب ولا حـــرام هي لها الاولية
دامها اذا تزوجت الاجنبي تتبهذل هي وعيالها و اذا جينا لكلمة الحق المفروض تكون متساوية في الحقوق مع الريال 
انا ماقريت الردود كاملة بس الي فهمته ان بعض الاخوات الله يهديهن ينازعون لمواطنة في حقوقها

----------


## سكره الامارات

للرفع 
احلى بنات اماراتيات يغارن ع بلادهن ... 
فديتكن و انا وياكن ..

----------


## عيالي وبس

فديتج سكرةالامارات حطي الرابط انا دورت بس مالقيت شي بالتوتير

----------


## مالكو حاية

> فديتج سكرةالامارات حطي الرابط انا دورت بس مالقيت شي بالتوتير

----------


## أم عمررر

خواتي انا اتمنى كل مواطن ياخذ من بنات بلاده فتكون لهم العزه و الشرف 

عطيت وجهة نظري عن التكاليف فمنهم ما اتقبلوا و ظنوا اني ضد المواطنات!!!! هذا واقع الحياة صار كل شي غالي فما بتلقين مواطنة من البلاد بتتنازل عن كل شي و بتوقع في المحكمة و بتقول خلاص جذا بتزوج شرات الأجنبيات ( فصارت المواطنه في نظرهم مكلفه مع انها هي مب المكلفة صارت الحياة مكلفة) اما الاجنبيات فلا بينهم تنافس في الزواج و لا شي مجرد توقيع و خلاص او حفله بسيطة في بلادها !!!! 
هذي وجهة نظري 


بس حبيت انبه بعض الاخوات ان كنتوا ما تتقبلون وجهة نظر الاخريات فليش فاتحين موضوع للنقاش !!!!!

----------


## أم عمررر

[QUOTE=أم عمررر;35201553]خواتي انا اتمنى كل مواطن ياخذ من بنات بلاده فتكون لهم العزه و الشرف 

عطيت وجهة نظري عن التكاليف فمنهم ما اتقبلوا و ظنوا اني ضد المواطنات!!!! هذا واقع الحياة صار كل شي غالي فما بتلقين مواطنة من البلاد بتتنازل عن كل شي و بتوقع في المحكمة و بتقول خلاص جذا بتزوج شرات الأجنبيات ( فصارت المواطنه في نظرهم مكلفه مع انها هي مب المكلفة صارت الحياة مكلفة) اما الاجنبيات فلا بينهم تنافس في الزواج و لا شي مجرد توقيع و خلاص او حفله بسيطة في بلادها !!!! 
هذي وجهة نظري

----------


## أم عمررر

[QUOTE=أم عمررر;35201583]


> خواتي انا اتمنى كل مواطن ياخذ من بنات بلاده فتكون لهم العزه و الشرف 
> 
> عطيت وجهة نظري عن التكاليف فمنهم ما اتقبلوا و ظنوا اني ضد المواطنات!!!! هذا واقع الحياة صار كل شي غالي فما بتلقين مواطنة من البلاد بتتنازل عن كل شي و بتوقع في المحكمة و بتقول خلاص جذا بتزوج شرات الأجنبيات ( لا أعمم)( فصارت المواطنه في نظرهم مكلفه مع انها هي مب المكلفة صارت الحياة مكلفة) اما الاجنبيات فلا بينهم تنافس في الزواج و لا شي مجرد توقيع و خلاص او حفله بسيطة في بلادها !!!! 
> هذي وجهة نظري

----------


## أم عمررر

> خواتي انا اتمنى كل مواطن ياخذ من بنات بلاده فتكون لهم العزه و الشرف 
> 
> عطيت وجهة نظري عن التكاليف فمنهم ما اتقبلوا و ظنوا اني ضد المواطنات!!!! هذا واقع الحياة صار كل شي غالي فما بتلقين مواطنة من البلاد بتتنازل عن كل شي و بتوقع في المحكمة و بتقول خلاص جذا بتزوج شرات الأجنبيات ( فصارت المواطنه في نظرهم مكلفه مع انها هي مب المكلفة صارت الحياة مكلفة) اما الاجنبيات فلا بينهم تنافس في الزواج و لا شي مجرد توقيع و خلاص او حفله بسيطة في بلادها !!!! 
> هذي وجهة نظري
> !!!!!

----------


## سكره الامارات

iIiAryamiIi ♠أرِيَّــــــــام 
العنوسة "شبح" يطارد 175 ألف فتاة لم تتزوج في الإمارات # الرجل الاماراتي مستهدف من قبل المغربيه و الزلمه #طار رقادي من قريت الخبر
12 Sep 




عدد الاناث في الامارات=468.9 ألف مقابل 479.1 ألف نسمة ذكور # ياخي عددوا بدال ما تاخذون وحده خذوا 4 حريم # قررت اشتغل خطابه#uae



العنوسه في دوله الامارات العربيه المتحده 62.7% يعني اللي متزوجين من وافدات 62.7% ‎#UAE‏


شبابنا يعرسون من الكوفيات والبارات ‎#justsaying‏ #يابت العيد


UAEelections‏ اتمنى انه يطلع حد من هالمرشحين يعطنا حلول و يطبقها عشان نحل مسأله العنوسه ف الامارات العربيه المتحده # بصوّت له


لو كل واحد يروح يتزوج له اربع حريم الدنيا بتصير بخير بس المشكله اللي يخافون من حريمهم .. # ياكثر الانفولو الحين ‎#justsaying‏


بعد ما شنيت حمله و قلت ان الريال المفروض ياخذ 4 حريم زادوا عدد الفولورز ماليني .. شي طيب يعني موافقين ؟ 4 حريم ‎#uae‏ ‎#justsaying‏


50 %نسبه الطلاق ف الامارات العربيه زاده بياخذ زلمه . الزلمه بتكوّش عليه الين ما تاخذ الجواز و تييب جبيلتها كلها البلاد ..‎#justsaying‏




اكتبي ف البحث 
#justsaying 
و #uae

لو نزلتي بتلقين لان وايد ناس تكتب ف هالهاش تاق .. 
بس الرمسه هي هاي اللي كتبتها سوي حساب لج و ضيفيني و اكتبي نفس الرمسه و خلينا نتناقش هناك 
والحمله هناااااااااك 



ملاحظه : تويتر معلق بلاه ؟ حوبات الاجنبيات ههههه

----------


## مالكو حاية

كتبنااا حبيبتي ما يطلع 
اكيييد العيب من تويتر مب منااااا كااااااااااااااااااااك  :Big Grin:

----------


## سكره الامارات

موجود ف الصفحات اللي تحت تلقينه لان من يومين كاتبه انا ف نزل الكلام و تويتر ماا يوقف طول اليوم الناس تكتب فيه ف يضيع الكلام .. 

ع العموم احدروا و بنرمس كلنا هناك احسن بعيد عن اللي يبون هالشي من هالجاليه > يابت العيد

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> وتستمر المسيره نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
> 
> اب اب اب

----------


## فنون الحب

الزواج مب كل شي في الحياة 

في اشياء اهم واهم من الزواج 

اهمها ان الوحدة منا تتتقرب من ربها وتعتمد على نفسها وتكون شخصيتها وتكون مستقلة بذاتها

بدال ما تبتلش بواحد يروايها نجوم الظهر فعز القايلة 

ويحرمها حتى من تعليمها وكل شي حلو تحبه 

العيلة من الشيطان محد يستعيل 

والسموحه ..~

----------


## بنت زايد6

الزواج مب كل شي في الحياة 

في اشياء اهم واهم من الزواج 

اهمها ان الوحدة منا تتتقرب من ربها وتعتمد على نفسها وتكون شخصيتها وتكون مستقلة بذاتها

بدال ما تبتلش بواحد يروايها نجوم الظهر فعز القايلة 

ويحرمها حتى من تعليمها وكل شي حلو تحبه 

العيلة من الشيطان محد يستعيل 

والسموحه ..~

الحمدالله الكل راضي بنصيبه بس بعد الواحد ياخذ بالاسباب وتبي تقولي 175الف بنت لاحقين عالزواج لا تستعيلون ، يعني بنت فالاربعين ول فنهاية الثلاثين تبينا نقول لها لا تستعيلين لاحقة عالزواج ول بنقول الها مكتوب عليج تمي جي بدون ريل وعيال ، حبيتي وايدات راضيات بنصيبهن بس تبينا نقعد لين كل شبابنا يتجهون للوافدات وبناتنا نقول لهم لا تستعيلون لا حقين عالزواج ، ليش فذاك الوقت بنحصل حد يزوج بناتنا ، الرسول قال الايمان بالقضاء والقدر بس بعد قال الواحد ياخذ بالاسباب وما بنتم قاعدين ونحط ايدنا على خدنا فالبيت ونقول الله كاتب ثلاثة ارباع شبابنا ياخذون من برع والحمدالله نحن بنات متعلمات ونحب الاستقلالية بس بعد الزواج نص الدين والله سبحانه تعالى خلقنا عشان نعبده وبعد خلقنا عشان نزوج ونكثر النسل وما اريد باجر اخواني اييون من برع وحدة غريبة علينا ويايبنها من اماكن مشبوهة ويقول هذي حرمتي ومحد يعترض ماخنها بالحلال وليش المكان اللي كنت يايبنه فيها كان بالحلال وانته شايف نص جسمها مكشوف.

----------


## بابايا

> iIiAryamiIi ♠أرِيَّـ
> 
> لو كل واحد يروح يتزوج له اربع حريم الدنيا بتصير بخير بس المشكله اللي يخافون من حريمهم .. # ياكثر الانفولو الحين ‎#justsaying‏
> 
> هه


الا هالنقطه مب معاج فيها نسبه زياده عددالاناث ع الذكور قليله جدا 
خلي االاقتراح يطبق عليج القرار اذا معرسه يزوج عليج 3 واذا لا اتكوي وحده من الاربع 

ادورون على حل مشكله بمشكله ثانيه 
ظني لو كل واحد خذ مواطنه خلاص بتنحل المشكله 
لان في ناس ماخذين 2
والسموحه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> الزواج مب كل شي في الحياة 
> 
> في اشياء اهم واهم من الزواج 
> 
> اهمها ان الوحدة منا تتتقرب من ربها وتعتمد على نفسها وتكون شخصيتها وتكون مستقلة بذاتها
> 
> بدال ما تبتلش بواحد يروايها نجوم الظهر فعز القايلة 
> 
> ويحرمها حتى من تعليمها وكل شي حلو تحبه 
> ...

----------


## مالكو حاية

سكرة الإمارات
+
آنسة دبي
+
عيالي و بس
+
كيسة جمعية
+
بنت زايد6
+
زخراوية90
+
مــــالكو حــاية 

=

مستمرين ..في رفع شعـــار



" توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "


فمـــــــــــن تنضمن إلينا

----------


## حياتي ابوي

> انتي من وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خليني اشوفج بس


*ههههههههههه مواطنه ^^..
خلاص تم انتي بس حددي المكان وقالج طيب خخ..
آنآ قلت جي لآنه اخواني وعيال خالتي يقولون جي ..
مع انه نحن بنات العايله ماشاء الله جميلات بس هم يقولون بشكل عام يوم ندور بنت البلاد مانحصل الحلوات وايد وان حصلنا وايد يتشرطون.. ^^
وانا صار لي موقف في الجامعه ..وحده تحسبتني عراقيه ويوم قلت اماراتيه قالت انا قلت جي لانج جميله وبيضه..!! هالكلام شو معناته ان المواطنات مب حلوات مثلا @[email protected]*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> *ههههههههههه مواطنه ^^..
> خلاص تم انتي بس حددي المكان وقالج طيب خخ..
> آنآ قلت جي لآنه اخواني وعيال خالتي يقولون جي ..
> مع انه نحن بنات العايله ماشاء الله جميلات بس هم يقولون بشكل عام يوم ندور بنت البلاد مانحصل الحلوات وايد وان حصلنا وايد يتشرطون.. ^^
> وانا صار لي موقف في الجامعه ..وحده تحسبتني عراقيه ويوم قلت اماراتيه قالت انا قلت جي لانج جميله وبيضه..!! هالكلام شو معناته ان المواطنات مب حلوات مثلا @[email protected]*


*
ههههههه بس خلاص لا اتين الله يسامحهم اخوانج الحمدلله نحن مب قاصرنا شي الزين كله عندنا جمال واخلاق وادب وعلم وين بيحصلون شراتنا المفروض انتي وخواتج اتغيرن هالنظره الظالمه صراحه*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> سكرة الإمارات
> +
> آنسة دبي
> +
> عيالي و بس
> +
> كيسة جمعية
> +
> بنت زايد6
> ...


*
انا وياااكم اختي مالكو حايه : "نحو توطين الاسرة الامارتيه "*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

* توطين الأسرة الاماراتيه*

----------


## بنت زايد6

ههههههههههه مواطنه ^^..
خلاص تم انتي بس حددي المكان وقالج طيب خخ..
آنآ قلت جي لآنه اخواني وعيال خالتي يقولون جي ..
مع انه نحن بنات العايله ماشاء الله جميلات بس هم يقولون بشكل عام يوم ندور بنت البلاد مانحصل الحلوات وايد وان حصلنا وايد يتشرطون.. ^^
وانا صار لي موقف في الجامعه ..وحده تحسبتني عراقيه ويوم قلت اماراتيه قالت انا قلت جي لانج جميله وبيضه..!! هالكلام شو معناته ان المواطنات مب حلوات مثلا @[email protected]

اسمحيلي اختي بس انا ابغي ارد عليج ، يعني قصدج انه سبب عنوسة بنات الامارات انهن مب حلوات ووايد يتشرطون عيل انا ملامحي عادية وخواتي ومعظم ربيعاتي عاديات بس الحمدالله امورنا ماشية فما اعتقد انه هذا السبب الرئيسي واسمحيلي بس احس اخوانج يدورون اسباب واهيه لان شايفة بنات اماراتيات حلوات وما عليهم كلام والمصيبة شايفة رياييل ماخذين من برع بس البنات جدا عاديات وانا سامعة انه هالبنات مطلوبات لانهن قمة فالجمال بس للاسف ماشفت هالشي والحين ابغي اعرف رايج انتوا شو رايج من الموضوع؟ انتي معا زواج المواطنين من مواطنات ول شو محلج من الاعراب؟

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> ههههههههههه مواطنه ^^..
> خلاص تم انتي بس حددي المكان وقالج طيب خخ..
> آنآ قلت جي لآنه اخواني وعيال خالتي يقولون جي ..
> مع انه نحن بنات العايله ماشاء الله جميلات بس هم يقولون بشكل عام يوم ندور بنت البلاد مانحصل الحلوات وايد وان حصلنا وايد يتشرطون.. ^^
> وانا صار لي موقف في الجامعه ..وحده تحسبتني عراقيه ويوم قلت اماراتيه قالت انا قلت جي لانج جميله وبيضه..!! هالكلام شو معناته ان المواطنات مب حلوات مثلا @[email protected]
> 
> اسمحيلي اختي بس انا ابغي ارد عليج ، يعني قصدج انه سبب عنوسة بنات الامارات انهن مب حلوات ووايد يتشرطون عيل انا ملامحي عادية وخواتي ومعظم ربيعاتي عاديات بس الحمدالله امورنا ماشية فما اعتقد انه هذا السبب الرئيسي واسمحيلي بس احس اخوانج يدورون اسباب واهيه لان شايفة* بنات اماراتيات حلوات وما عليهم كلام والمصيبة شايفة رياييل ماخذين من برع بس البنات جدا عاديات وانا سامعة انه هالبنات مطلوبات لانهن قمة فالجمال بس للاسف ماشفت هالشي والحين ابغي اعرف رايج انتوا شو رايج من الموضوع؟ انتي معا زواج المواطنين من مواطنات ول شو محلج من الاعراب*؟


بنت زايد6
سمحيلي على التعديل في ردج كلامج مقنع وننتظر الرد

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية

معاكن فالحمله .. 

للبعض ( لا تكتبن الزواج مو كل شي) 

مع انه. الزواج ستر و تكمله لدين الانسان نحن ك اماراتيات نبا نتمتع

بكل الحقوق مع احترامي لجميع الجنسيات لكن وضع البلد يضايق 

صرنا غريبات بشكل غير طبيعي سواء فالمول او اي مكان و القهر الكبير 

يوم عيال البلاد يبدون الوافدات عالمواطنات !!! ليش 



وحبيت اعقب على انه الشباب يدورون برع عسب انهن احلا و غيره 
بصراحه اسباب تدخل نطاق السخافه السموحه عالكلمه بس 
لا ترخصن بعماركن يا بنات بلادي ترا الزين الي فيهن فينا و زود بعد

----------


## زخراوية 90

سكره الامارات ياحلوه فهميني التويتر صار كم يوم احاول ادش ماقدرت عطيني الرابط الله يوفقج ويرفع قدرج يارب ...

خلينا نتكلم علي راحتنا هناك بنقول علوم ماقلناه اهنيه تعرفين بعض الناس مشوطه علينا اخاف يحرقون الموضوع علينا خخخخخخ :12 (96):

----------


## عيالي وبس

> توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> معاكن فالحمله .. 
> 
> للبعض ( لا تكتبن الزواج مو كل شي) 
> 
> مع انه. الزواج ستر و تكمله لدين الانسان نحن ك اماراتيات نبا نتمتع
> 
> بكل الحقوق مع احترامي لجميع الجنسيات لكن وضع البلد يضايق 
> ...


بقولج شي سفيرة دبي فديت دبي انا اليوم كنت فيها واحتجت اسير مكان بشارع جميرا مركز طبي انزين اظطريت انا وريلي ناخذ تكسي ما قدرنا انعرف المكان زين يوم ركبنا التكسي استغرب انا احنا من بوظبي وما عرفنا جان اقوله شو اسوي ما اعرف بدبي الا المولات وفندق العنوان دوم احجز هناك ما جد مره حجزت للعلاج فدبي جان ايقول لريلي انه كان يشتغل فبوظبي بس حول دبي رد عليه ريلي ليش جان ايقوله انه الشغل اكثر جان ايقوله ريلي ان شاء الله ارتحت فدبي الا يقوله لا فبوظبي الناس غير كلهم مواطنين اتحس انك اتعيش بين ناس يهتمون فيك بس هني كلهم غرب ومحد ايخصه بحد جان ايقوله ريلي ليش شي مواطنين رد عليه صاحب التكسي وهو مضايق هو الغريب وينهم دلني عليهم ما اجوفهم الا بالنادر هالشي بس تعليق ع كلمتج انه وضع البلاد ايضايق اذا الغريب مضايق جيف احنا ما بنتضايق

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> بقولج شي سفيرة دبي فديت دبي انا اليوم كنت فيها واحتجت اسير مكان بشارع جميرا مركز طبي انزين اظطريت انا وريلي ناخذ تكسي ما قدرنا انعرف المكان زين يوم ركبنا التكسي استغرب انا احنا من بوظبي وما عرفنا جان اقوله شو اسوي ما اعرف بدبي الا المولات وفندق العنوان دوم احجز هناك ما جد مره حجزت للعلاج فدبي جان ايقول لريلي انه كان يشتغل فبوظبي بس حول دبي رد عليه ريلي ليش جان ايقوله انه الشغل اكثر جان ايقوله ريلي ان شاء الله ارتحت فدبي الا يقوله لا فبوظبي الناس غير كلهم مواطنين اتحس انك اتعيش بين ناس يهتمون فيك بس هني كلهم غرب ومحد ايخصه بحد جان ايقوله ريلي ليش شي مواطنين رد عليه صاحب التكسي وهو مضايق هو الغريب وينهم دلني عليهم ما اجوفهم الا بالنادر هالشي بس تعليق ع كلمتج انه وضع البلاد ايضايق اذا الغريب مضايق جيف احنا ما بنتضايق


هلا وغلا ب اهل العاصمه الغاليه
تعرفين حتى الجيره الطيبه انحرمنا منها حذالنا اجانب صح محترمين و جيه 
لكن وقت الحايه ما تلقى اليار الي يعين نحن قضينا رمضان هالسنه ف عيمان ف بيت يدتي الله يرحمها تخيلي غير صحون و اكل و وتبريكات و تراويح صدق هالاجواء رجعتني لبدايه طفولتنا و جيه ف دبي غيييير ماقول. اهل اماراتي مقصرين بس ما نلقى حد منا و فينا .. 

شي بعد لاحظته و مضايج بي بناتنا الي عمارهن 14 و فوق بدن يتعلمن من الفئات 
المستعربه الي خدشو عاداتنا و تقاليدنا ولبسنا و صارن يقلدنهن ع اساس انهن بنات البلاد عبي بلا شيل و اذا الشيله عالراس الكراعين برع و منكر من خاطر !! 

و الشباب يركضون وراهن ع شوووووو ! وين غيرتهم حرام والله شي يتعب 
الفيستفااال منكر و المولات و لا يوم نمر نحس نحن كائنات غريبه و هن بنات البلاد و لا يتطاولن علينا برمستهن .. قانون الاحتشام المفروض يتغير لفئتين الاجانب و العرب لنه الفئه الي مخربه منكرهن اكثر من الاجنبيات .. 

بسكت عن انفجر صدق و اسبب مشاكل 

الله المستعان ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

حبيت اعلق ع الاخت اللي اخوانها هب عايباتنهم المواطنات
لانهن هب جميلات ع قولتهم ..

شوفي شكثر اللي يقلدن المواطنات ...وبعدين خلي خوانج يرمسون
مع شديد احترامي لج اختي ..
وحبيت اذكرج واذكر اخوانج بعد واذكر الجميع..
بشعر المعلقات في الجاهلية..واروع الاوصاف و الاشعار التي لم تقال 
الا في بنات شبه الجزيرة العربية...اللي هن بنات الخليج اليوم..وبنات اليمن

اذا كان فطاحلة شعراء العرب من الاف السنين اسرفوا في وصف امهات العرب الاوائل

فنحن هب في حاية شهادة جارحه .منهم ..


هذي اصولنا ..و الحب يظهر على بذرة..

و الحمد لله بنات الامارات زينة وخزينة 



..

----------


## مالكو حاية

سكرة الإمارات
+
آنسة دبي
+
عيالي و بس
+
كيسة جمعية
+
بنت زايد6
+
زخراوية90
+
سفيرة دبي
+
مــــالكو حــاية 


=

مستمرين ..في رفع شعـــار



" توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "


فمـــــــــــن تنضمن إلينا

----------


## UAE5

> اساسا المشكلة من الحريم أمهات المعرس
> ما يطيعن و ما يرضن يزوجن اولادهن من بنات من نفس سنهن
> يعني لو ريال عمره 25 امه ما ترضى تزوجه بنت عمرها 25 سنة
> تريد له بنت عمرها 16 ، 17 ، 18
> و حتى لو ولدها عمره 30 بتدور له بنت عمرها 18 سنة
> فالمشكلة أنا أشوفها من ام الريال لاني لاحظت هالشيء عندنا في المنطقة واحد عمره 30 او 25 او 27 امه تروح تخطب له بنت عمرها 16 و تترك كل بنات المنطقة اللي في نفس عمر ولدها او أقل منه بسنه
> يعني المشكلة من ام الريال مش من طلبات أهل العروس
> و الكلام اللي ينكتب في الجرايد مش كله صح
> يعني طلبات اهل العروس ، العروس بيطلبون لها مهر 30 ألف ، وين بيسون العرس ، قاعه 
> ...



ما قصرتي اختي كفيتي ووفيتي نفس ردي بصراحة انا اختي الكبيره يوم تقدموا لها ما طلبنا ولا درهم وقلنا على كيفك اللي تبون تقدمونه بنرضى فيه وبالعكس في بيتنا سوينا حفله الملجه بفلوسنا وما طلبنا حتى عشاء من اهل المعرس وعزمناهم بعد !! والحمدالله عرست اختي على قد اللي يقدر عليه المعرس واختي ماشاء الله عليها قمر وحلووه وايد وما طلبت شئ ، بس المشكله مثلما قالت ام المعرس ما ترضى تاخذله بنت من نفس عمر ولدها لازم اصغر بسنين وسنين \ اشوف بنات عايلتنا يعرسن وهن صغار وانا الين الحين اتريا النصيب مع انه وايدين تقدموا لي بس المشكله من يعرفون اني من عمر الولد يهونون حتى اني تعقدت خخخخخخخخخ وما عندي اي طلبات المهر والزهاب اللي يقدر عليه من يتقدم لي بس ما استوى نصيب الين الحين يالسه اتريا  :Smile:  والله يعين الجميع ويزوج بنات الامارات ويرزقهن يارب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> معاكن فالحمله .. 
> 
> للبعض ( لا تكتبن الزواج مو كل شي) 
> 
> مع انه. الزواج ستر و تكمله لدين الانسان نحن ك اماراتيات نبا نتمتع
> 
> بكل الحقوق مع احترامي لجميع الجنسيات لكن وضع البلد يضايق 
> ...

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

منو تشاركني الراي ف انه التكاليف شو ما كانت هب السبب الرئيسي لزواج 
المواطن من الوافده !!!! 

لنه هب عيزان يدفع ٢٠٠ الف للعرس و هو يوم ياخذ الوافده يدفع اكثر 
اعرف واحد من اهليه خذ وحده و دفع للعرس ٦٠٠ الف درهم و سوا لهلها كل شي
يوم ياخذ من البلاد ما يسوي شرا ما يسوي لهل الحرمه الاجنبيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

> منو تشاركني الراي ف انه التكاليف شو ما كانت هب السبب الرئيسي لزواج 
> المواطن من الوافده !!!! 
> 
> لنه هب عيزان يدفع ٢٠٠ الف للعرس و هو يوم ياخذ الوافده يدفع اكثر 
> اعرف واحد من اهليه خذ وحده و دفع للعرس ٦٠٠ الف درهم و سوا لهلها كل شي
> يوم ياخذ من البلاد ما يسوي شرا ما يسوي لهل الحرمه الاجنبيه




يختي بح صووتي وانا اقوول نفس الكلام

اصلا الزواج سابقا مكلف اكثر من اليوم

لكن الفرق..ان اليوم العيارة زاااايدة واااايد
و الاستهتاااار واااايد 
و نااااس ضاربين بمصلحة الوطن عرض الحايط



عيل وااحد ناااقته بملاييين 
عيزان لا يااخذ موااطنة؟؟

سيارته بميات الالاف
و200 الف وااايد عليييه
ولا تنسين 70 الف من الدولة 
من غير العينيات ..اللي بروحها توصل اميات الالاف

بس

قلت لكم 
اصلا ماشي غيرة ع الوطن و ترابه 

ثانيا 

الجذب وام الجذب 
يوم يقول التقرير ان 67% كانوا متزوجييين سابقا


شفوتوووا كيف التناقض و الازدواااجية و النظرة الضيقة ؟؟؟


أتمنى انه يشوفون حل للقضية .من اجل الوطن .
و.من اجل مستقبل الاجيال القادمة ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

حميد حمد الكتبي:



«التشجيع على «الزواج الثاني يستدعي تخصيص منح سكنية وعلاوات مالية».

واعتبر الكتبي في حملته الانتخابية، أن تحقيق هذا الهدف يستدعي تخصيص أرض أكبر للرجل المتزوج، لضمان مسكن يتسع لأسرته مستقبلاً، إضافة إلى تخصيص علاوة مالية للرجل المتزوج من ثانية.





وأشار إلى أن «الأمر الآخر الذي سيقلل من ظاهرة عنوسة المواطنات، هو منع زواج المواطنين من أجنبيات، والعكس أيضاً، أي منعأ زواج المواطنات من أجانب»، داعياً إلى فرض قيود على زواج المواطنات من غير المواطنين، تتمثل في سحب جواز السفر والجنسية.

وحثّ الكتبي على تقليل نفقات الزواج من خلال تفعيل نظام الزواج الجماعي، وزيادة منح المتزوجين من صندوق الزواج إلى 150 ألف درهم، معتبراً أن ارتفاع نسبة غير المتزوجين بين المواطنين مقارنة بغير المواطنين هو نتيجة لارتفاع نفقات الزواج، والعزوف عن عادة الزواج المبكر.

إلى ذلك، رأى الكتبي ضرورة تطبيق التجنيد الإجباري لمواطني الدولة، ليتعرف أبناء البلد على قيمة الحياة والصبر.

مقتبس بتصرف من جريد الامارات اليوم


اشكرك يالكتبي .. ^^
بس لي تعليييق اخوي الكتبي اذاا بتسحبووون جنسية اللي بتااخذ واافد
فبالمثل سحبووا جنسية اللي بياخذ واافدة 
لانه هو السبب الرئيسي ..اللي حد المواطنة ع الزواج من برااا البلد 
و ربي يوفقك و يسدد خطاك لما يحب و يرضى

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هيه والله تعرفين قبل يبون الغرض من برع من الهند و السيلان 
و العرس يتم شهر و اكثر و الذهب من برع وهب اي ذهب لا العربي الثجيل 
تقريبا كلفته غاليه لنه كان نادر .. والحين ترا كل شي يدامنا مئات الاسوقه الي توفر كل شي
و العرس ليلتين او اسبوع بالاكثر .. و شو بيكلف ولا شي و رواتبنا قويه اقل راتب ٢٠٠٠٠ لله الحمد
فالحين ديون للسيارات و النوق هع هذي عالعوق .. الله يهديهم شبابنا النوق و السياير وباء البدو و الحضر .. 


و الاحصائيات شماااعه فقط لا غير ما احسها صدق و واقع حتى نسبه العنوسه اكثر بوايد 
و الطلاق بعد اكثر بوايد و ترا الطلاق بعد من اسبابه الدخيلات ( الغير مرغوبات) ف بلادنا 




و الكتبي رسالته حلوه حتى بن حم ماقصر من ناحيه حقوق المواطن ..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> منو تشاركني الراي ف انه التكاليف شو ما كانت هب السبب الرئيسي لزواج 
> المواطن من الوافده !!!! 
> 
> لنه هب عيزان يدفع  الف للعرس و هو يوم ياخذ الوافده يدفع اكثر 
> اعرف واحد من اهليه خذ وحده و دفع للعرس  الف درهم و سوا لهلها كل شي
> يوم ياخذ من البلاد ما يسوي شرا ما يسوي لهل الحرمه الاجنبيه


وياج فالرأي والله انهم متعلثين بس من متى نسمع هالرمسه 

ف

----------


## سكره الامارات

السلام عليكن خواتي 

ابشرن بالحمله .. 

www.twitter.com
تسجلن نك و اسم موب شرط اسمج الحقيقي اكيد اكيد ترومين بنك نيم .. 

تكتبين اللي تبينه ف البوكس اللي فوق و تضغطين على تويت 
و يطلع 

وكل ما تكتبن نقطه في 140 حرف فقط اكتبن #uaelocalwed
ف النهايه عسب هالرمسه كلها تروح صفحه ثانيه تتخزن ك مرجع الكل يروم يحدر و يقرا و يشوف 

الين الحين بنتين بس رمسني ف تويتر ولا شفت بعد .. ابا جروب و انا بكتب و بحط و بنشوف التفاعل 
و بنسوي ريتويت لبعض انه الرمسه تروح لكل شخص مضاف عندج ف القايمه بكذي تكبر الدائره و نعرف الناس 
ع المشاااكل اللي حاصله من حيث الزواج اللي عنا 

و ع فكره شي وايد شباب اماراتيين محترمين و كتاب و نقاد و غيره وغيره ممكن يساعدونا !! وايدين ردوا علي
و يقولون صدق العيب من الاسر اللي تطلب وااايد ...


و بالنسبه للي قالت بنات برا احلى شو فيهن زود الحلى .. بس هذا اللي ابا اشوفه عيل اللي ياخذ فلبينيه ياخذها ع جمالها اللهم لا شمااااااااته > بياكلونج حيه ههههه 

يلا بناااااااااااات عساني القى منكن تفاعل 
اباكن تسجل و بنرمس باجر هناك ف تويتر .. انا دايما شابكه و اكتب .. 
و السموووحه ع المغثه ..

----------


## سكره الامارات

> الا هالنقطه مب معاج فيها نسبه زياده عددالاناث ع الذكور قليله جدا 
> خلي االاقتراح يطبق عليج القرار اذا معرسه يزوج عليج 3 واذا لا اتكوي وحده من الاربع 
> 
> ادورون على حل مشكله بمشكله ثانيه 
> ظني لو كل واحد خذ مواطنه خلاص بتنحل المشكله 
> لان في ناس ماخذين 2
> والسموحه



الله سبحانه يقول 

" مثنى و ثلاث و رباع " 

مافي انه الحرمه ما تييب عيال
مافيه انه الحرمه مهمله او فيها عيب !!!! 
يروم و يروم 
لانه الاناث عددهن اكثر من عدد الرجال 
من ياخذن ؟ زلمات والا مغاربه !! 
حبي لغيرج الخير ولا تقولين ل شي ما يجوز عشان نفسج .. 
شي ربج حلله من فوق 7 سماوات و ليس لنا الخيره فيما شرعه الله سبحانه و تعالى .. 

المهم نرجع ل موضوعنا 
حمله توطين الاسره الاماراتيه 
و تراني قبل سويت حمله نباها 4 حريم !! ووايدين ساندوني ..

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

" توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "



 :12 (19): 
keep it up

----------


## سكره الامارات

^ 


اشفيكن كلكن عيونكن خضر و شعركن اسود الين الركب و بياضكن شرات الثلج .. 









لا تطلعون برا الموضوع و و تغيرون مجراه رجاءا اللي يايه توصف عمرها في منتدى الكل يمكن يدخله يمكن بعد تاخذ ذنب .. تعرفن شي شباب بعد يحدرون ف ماله داعي هالشي 
نحن نبا نحل المشكله .. 
الزين و الشين ف كل مكان 
لا كل المواطنات حلوات ولا كل الزلمات حلوات .. 
الزين ماله دوله معينه .. 
تكلموا بالمنطق شوي ..

----------


## سكره الامارات

> لا فديتج شعري وسط 
> ومآطلعت برع آلموضوع جوفي ردهآ وجوفي ردي  هذا يسمونه رد ع رد متناقض مع شوية ادلة  ومنو قال عيوني خضر ؟  انا كتبت كلمة " لو " لنه آختنآ شكلهآ ماشافت موآطنه عيونهآ ملونه  آنزين آنآ مآقلت شي عن جمآل آلموآطنه وآلوآفدة آنآ آرد ع رآيهآ آلمتنآقض 
> وترآني تكلمت " بالمنطق "  يآليتج تقرين ردي مرة ثانية




ارد و اقول 
بنات الحمله ان شاءالله ببداها باكر تعالن تويتر .. 
و خلي هالاحاديث اللي لا تودي ولاتييب ..

----------


## فنون الحب

" توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "





keep it up

----------


## بنت زايد6

بعض البنات خرجن عن نطاق المطلوب، نحن ما اندور اسباب عنوسة بنات الامارات ، يعني الحين قلتوا لان الاماراتيات مب حلوات يعني يسيرون يغيرون خلقة ربهم وويستون شبيهات نانسي عجرم واللي تقول عشان الغيبة والنميمة تبونا نسير بيت بيت ونقول لا تغتابوا بنات خلق الله ترا انتوا قاعدين تقطعوا نصيبهن وحبيبتي البنت اللي غلطت ترا والله من حرتها يعني خلاص قلتي عنها انها ما تصلح للزواج ونحن ذكرنا مواقف فحياتنا شفناها وانتي ذكرتي مواقفج انزين عطينا حلول مب بس اتي تقولي لان بنات الامارات يغتابون واهم شي اللي تبغي التوطين تقول مع التوطين واللي مب معانا لا تكلف نفسنا وتكتب سطر اشطوله وآخرتها محد يستفيد وما نعرف البنت مع التوطين ول ضده

----------


## بنت زايد6

اشكر انضمامج النا فنون الحب واتريا مزيد من البنات اللي واقفين معانا

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> " توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up

----------


## مالكو حاية

بصراحة بعض الردود غريبة جدا...!!!

الموضوع في صوب و الرد في صوب





عموما 


keep it up


معا نحو:


"توطين الأسرة الإماراتية"

----------


## وردة2013

يا كثرهن اللي يريدون الثانية بس البنات ما يرضون

----------


## مالكو حاية

:12 (15): 

 :12 (15): 

 :12 (15): 


اسمعوهاااا بتمعن

----------


## لحظات عابرة

معا نحو:


"توطين الأسرة الإماراتية"

----------


## حشوووم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اقول سنة النبي صل الله عليه وسلم في تعدد الزوجات ، قد تنفع لانهاء العنوسه ، ونحتاج لثقافة بعض الفاضلات في هذا الموضوع من ذوات الاختصاص ( مجرد رأي )

----------


## مالكو حاية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا اقول سنة النبي صل الله عليه وسلم في تعدد الزوجات ، قد تنفع لانهاء العنوسه ، ونحتاج لثقافة بعض الفاضلات في هذا الموضوع من ذوات الاختصاص ( مجرد رأي )



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد

نعم اختي التعدد احد الحلول..ولكن التعدد لازم ينحط بين قوسين (...)
نحن نبا تعدد ولكن نبا عدل
نحن نبا تعدد لكن ما نبا تشبب^^
يعني ..نبا واحد يتزوج من دافع نخوة و رجولة 
يتزوج عانس تجاوزت ال30 ,,او مطلقة ..
او ارملة ..
ولذلك لابد من تدخل الدولة في الموضوع ..
و الجهات المعنية كــ صندوق الزواج ..و التنمية الاسرية 
و المعنيين في الموضوع ..حتى يتم تقنينه و تنظيمه 
ولا يصبح فوضى ويخلق لنا مشاكل اخرى 


انا اقول التعدد احد الحلول الفرعية وليست الاساسية
لسببين:
1- ان عدد الاناث اقل من عدد الذكور...فكيف سيتم التعدد؟؟
2- علينا بالنظر لمن يهدم الاسر الاماراتية قبل النظر الى من يبنيها ..
فكيف ابني وغيري يهدم ؟؟ وعلينا ان ننظر لمن له المصلحة لهدمها
وان وجدت...فلماذا برأيكم يريد ان يهدمها؟؟

----------


## عيناويه جادة

شو سالفه هالحمله ؟؟ 
ممكن تفصلونها اكثر ؟؟

بالنسبه للعنوسه انا اجوف ان المشكله مب بالوافدات 
المشكله ان الدوله ماتعطي الجنسيه للإماراتيه المتزوجه بغير مواطن 

اقصد اغلب الأعراس الي تكون لإماراتي من خارج الدوله تكون لوافده بس من دول مجلس التعاون واليمن
وهالنسبه كبيييييييره جدا وهالشي طبيعي بحكم العادات والتقاليد وحتى النسب والأصل الواحد
يعني نسبه الوافدات الغير خليجيات ومتزوجات اماراتي قلييله جدا مقارنه بالخليجيات 
وهاي مب المشكله اصلا المشكله ان الإماراتيه لو تزوجت بخليجي مايعطونها الجنسيه !!!!
هالشي ظلم بصراحه ويسبب عنوسه كبيره وضياع حقوق نسبه كبيره منهم 

قبل مانلوم الوافدات نلوم القوانين المفروضع بالدوله لازم يكون فيها عدل اكثر
وانا مع اعطاء المواطنات المتزوجات من خليجي الجنسيه حالها من حال المواطن 
والي ياخذ من خارج الخليج المفروض تكون له قوانين وشروط للإثنين بعد 
وبهالحاله نحافظ على بناتنا وشبابنا ودولتنا  :Smile:

----------


## عيالي وبس

> شو سالفه هالحمله ؟؟ 
> ممكن تفصلونها اكثر ؟؟
> 
> بالنسبه للعنوسه انا اجوف ان المشكله مب بالوافدات 
> المشكله ان الدوله ماتعطي الجنسيه للإماراتيه المتزوجه بغير مواطن 
> 
> اقصد اغلب الأعراس الي تكون لإماراتي من خارج الدوله تكون لوافده بس من دول مجلس التعاون واليمن
> وهالنسبه كبيييييييره جدا وهالشي طبيعي بحكم العادات والتقاليد وحتى النسب والأصل الواحد
> يعني نسبه الوافدات الغير خليجيات ومتزوجات اماراتي قلييله جدا مقارنه بالخليجيات 
> ...


فديتج نبأ إحصائية إتاكد رمستج هذا أولا 
ثانيا لو الدوله فتحت موضوع التجنيس للريال ترى هب كل إلي ما اتزوجن عندهم أهل بالخليج

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> " توطيـــــــــــــن الأسرة الإماراتية "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*بنااات لازم عددنا يزيد نبا" شعار للحملة "انا اذا قدرت بسوي يمكن شي بنات ما يعرفن عن الحملة* 
*
نحو توطين الاسرة الاماراتية*

----------


## بنت زايد6

آلله آكبر مآعرف ليش مآتفهمن آنتن ولآ مآتقرن عدل ؟ 
آلحين منو قآل " آلآمآرآتيآت " يغتآبن ؟ عنبوو ذكرت موقف بس 
نعرف آنه ودكن تعرسن والخ بس آقرن آلردود بتمعن وفهم آلله يهديكن 






(آلمهم آلزبدة هي نصصصصهن معنسآت ! وآلسبب آلغيبة وآلنميمة ) حبيبتي مب هذا كلامج ، بصراحة مول ما اقرا عدل ؟ فديتج اقري كلامج عدل وبعدين ردي علي
وهي حبيتي ودي اعرس وبعرس ان شاء الله بس يعد ما اخلص دراستي وبعزمج على عرسي ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت زايد6

بخصوص الزواج من ثانية بصراحة ما احبذ هالشي بس المواطن اللي ماخذ وافدة المفروض يجبرونه ياخذ مواطنه لانها بنت البلاد واولى من الغريبة ونحن نبغي بنات البلاد يكونون معانا مب ضدنا واي وحدة ما ترضى تشارك بريلها وانا اقول الحل ما يعطون الجواز للوافدة ويجنسون ابناء المواطنين ويقللون من عدد الوافدات اللي يدخلن البلاد من دون ولي امر ويجنسون البدون

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

يارب الحمله اتييب نتيجه ونشوف قوانين في صف المواطنه ,, أنا بقول قصه سمعتها وهي مثال بس مب قصدي لا تشهير ولا تحقير وأنا كنت اسمع مثل هالقصص بس الحين استوت لشخص قريب منا الريال مواطن ماخذ زوجه من أحد البلاد العربيه سبحان الله كانت صابره عليه وع ظروفه ,, أول ما طلع لها جواز واشتغلت طلبت الطلاق من دون سبب وسوتله مشاكل في المحاكم ,, ليش يعني بس يوم طلعلها جواز طلبت الطلاق..؟

----------


## سكره الامارات

#uaelocalwed


يلا اكتبن انا بديت اكتب ما اشوف بنااااااااااااااااات ..

----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
#uaelocalwed


يلا اكتبن انا بديت اكتب ما اشوف بنااااااااااااااااات ..

انا بدخل الحين التويتر

----------


## سكره الامارات

‎#uaelocalwed‏ يستوردون الزوجات من الخارج


‎#uaelocalwed‏ ياخذ وحده ما يعرف اصلها من فصلها اللهم سافر و تزوجها و رد و بيأمنها على عياله . ونعم التربيه


‎#uaelocalwed‏ ياخذ اجنبيه تحصل الجواز الاماراتي تطلب الطلاق و تقعد في البلاد و تاكل الاخضر و اليابس و تخلص عيش البلاد كله . سحقا


‎‎#uaelocalwed‏ يشتري موتر ب 500 الف درهم ولا ياخذ بنت بلاده غاليه و ياخذ الزلمه و المغربيه .. يحبون الرخيص .>

----------


## بابايا

سكره الامارات 


الله سبحانه يقول 

" مثنى و ثلاث و رباع " 

مافي انه الحرمه ما تييب عيال
مافيه انه الحرمه مهمله او فيها عيب !!!! 
يروم و يروم 
لانه الاناث عددهن اكثر من عدد الرجال 
من ياخذن ؟ زلمات والا مغاربه !! 
حبي لغيرج الخير ولا تقولين ل شي ما يجوز عشان نفسج .. 
شي ربج حلله من فوق 7 سماوات و ليس لنا الخيره فيما شرعه الله سبحانه و تعالى .. 

المهم نرجع ل موضوعنا 
حمله توطين الاسره الاماراتيه 
و تراني قبل سويت حمله نباها 4 حريم !! ووايدين ساندوني ..


______________

اول شي قبل لا تردين افهمي الكلام الي كاتبته 

هل انا قلت التعدد ما يجوز ردي على 

وثانيا التعدد مب لعبه في شروط واحكام اذا ما تعرفينها اتصلي باي مطوع وساليه 

وثالثا شفتي فيني عوق عشان اتقولين ما با ريلي يعرس عشان تفسي يوم اكون مقصره بريلي ولا في بيتي ولا ولدي تعالي ارمسي 

يعني اتعب في حياتي عشان اتكون اسرتي مثاليه وبالاخر ريلي ياكافئني بزواج ثاني عشان يحل مشكله العنوسه 

لا حبيبتي سيري قولي هالرمسه للبنات الي هامله بيتها او تؤذي ريلها او او او اي صفه كبيره لا تحتمل مب اي عيب في الحرمه على طول اتقلون يسير يعرس عليها ليش الريال ما في عيوب والحرمه تتحملها 

ما شاء الله مستانسه حلت المشكله بالتعدد تبا اتخرب بيوت 

ويايه اتقلين ياخدون زلمات ومغربيات سيري رمسيهم خلهم هم الي ياخذون مواطنه مب ادورين على ريايلما اذا نحن عايشين ومرتاحين ليش ادورين خراب بيوت 

انتي اتقلين هالكلام لانج مب معرسه باجر يوم اتعرسين وتكوني مهتمه بريلج وتتحملين اشياء فوق طاقتج عشان ترضيته هل تقبلين يكافئ بزواج ثاتيه عشان يحل مشكل المجتمع 

شكلج ما تعرفين المشاكل الي تستوي من الزواج الثاني 


اقلج خليج بخمله التوطين والكلام عن الي ماخذين وافدات افضل

----------


## سكره الامارات

ويايه اتقلين ياخدون زلمات ومغربيات سيري رمسيهم خلهم هم الي ياخذون مواطنه مب ادورين على ريايلما اذا نحن عايشين ومرتاحين ليش ادورين خراب بيوت 

انتي اتقلين هالكلام لانج مب معرسه باجر يوم اتعرسين وتكوني مهتمه بريلج وتتحملين اشياء فوق طاقتج عشان ترضيته هل تقبلين يكافئ بزواج ثاتيه عشان يحل مشكل المجتمع 

شكلج ما تعرفين المشاكل الي تستوي من الزواج الثاني 


اقلج خليج بخمله التوطين والكلام عن الي ماخذين وافدات افضل




حبيبتي محد يبا ياخذ ريلج منج .. 
و انا سويت حمله التعدد و بعيدها !!! و الحين هالحمله ..

----------


## عيالي وبس

البنات الي تعبن ع الموضوع ارجوكن لا تحولن الموضوع لضرابه بعدها المشرفه تضطر تغلقه خلكن من رمسه حريم لا تودي ولا اتييب الريال الي يبا يعرس ع مرته محد بيمنعه احنا الحين بموضوع ثاني خلن الشباب الي بقراطيسهم ايعرسون اول وياخذون المواطنه شبابنا صاروا يوصلون للثلاثين وبعدهم عزاب لاهيين بحياتهم الخاصه هم الهدف الحين بعدين المتزوج وانا ما اقول هالشي لانيه خايفه ع ريلي لا والله انا مؤمنه بالقضاء والقدر بس لو اخذ الموضوع مسار اخر بيغلق

----------


## سكره الامارات

> البنات الي تعبن ع الموضوع ارجوكن لا تحولن الموضوع لضرابه بعدها المشرفه تضطر تغلقه خلكن من رمسه حريم لا تودي ولا اتييب الريال الي يبا يعرس ع مرته محد بيمنعه احنا الحين بموضوع ثاني خلن الشباب الي بقراطيسهم ايعرسون اول وياخذون المواطنه شبابنا صاروا يوصلون للثلاثين وبعدهم عزاب لاهيين بحياتهم الخاصه هم الهدف الحين بعدين المتزوج وانا ما اقول هالشي لانيه خايفه ع ريلي لا والله انا مؤمنه بالقضاء والقدر بس لو اخذ الموضوع مسار اخر بيغلق




اوافقج الراي و اللي يبا ياخذ ما بيشاور حرمته اللي قايمه به و تعبانه عليه و شاله البيت ع راسها .. 
و ياما سووها ماخذين زلمات من وراهن 
ترا الخلاصه مفصوله الحين موب لازم كل الحريم في نفس الخلاااااااااصه ..

----------


## سكره الامارات

حمله توطين الاسره الاماراتيه ..

----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البنات الي تعبن ع الموضوع ارجوكن لا تحولن الموضوع لضرابه بعدها المشرفه تضطر تغلقه خلكن من رمسه حريم لا تودي ولا اتييب الريال الي يبا يعرس ع مرته محد بيمنعه احنا الحين بموضوع ثاني خلن الشباب الي بقراطيسهم ايعرسون اول وياخذون المواطنه شبابنا صاروا يوصلون للثلاثين وبعدهم عزاب لاهيين بحياتهم الخاصه هم الهدف الحين بعدين المتزوج وانا ما اقول هالشي لانيه خايفه ع ريلي لا والله انا مؤمنه بالقضاء والقدر بس لو اخذ الموضوع مسار اخر بيغلق

ان شاء الله اختي من عيوني وانا وياج فكل كلمة وخلاص بحاول ما ارد على اي بنت تطلع برع موضوعنا وبستمر في رفع الموضوع وخواتي اللي وياي فالحملة خلكم من اللي يطلعونا برع المواضيع ويبون يحولون الموضوع لضرابة ادخلن رفعن الموضوع ولو بدعوة

----------


## سكره الامارات

#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed
#uaelocalwed




توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## حياتي ابوي

بسم الله شوفيكم ..الواحد مايروم يكتب شي هني الا وشسمه!
انا قلت راي اخواني وعيال خالتي ..وفي اشياء ثانيه ماقلتها لانه مب حلوه اكتبها هني ومارضى ع بنات بلادي !
وانا ماقلت انه رايي في المواطنات لاني وحده من بنات البلاد واكيد مارضى ع بنات بلادي ..
والي قالت شكلها ماجافت مواطنه عيونها خضر لاحبيبتي جفت يدوتي عيونها خضر ..^^

وبخصوص التعدد ماحسه حل ..لانه بيزيد الطلاق في مجتمعنا ونحن مب ناقصين =P
والريال يوم بيعرس ع حرمته بياخذ وحده صغيره مب وحده طافت الـ30 ..؟

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ليش تعممن يا بنات .. 
نحن مع التعدد ف ي حال رغبه الرجل فالزواج بالثانيه !!!! هب اجباري نيمع ريايلكن 
و يتزوجون بنات البلاد .. نحن نتكلم لو الريال فكر فالتعدد ليش يظهر برع ياخذ بنت البلاد 
واوصاف بنات البلاد الي هب عايبتكن تسوااااااااا مليون بنيه ( خلقاً و خلقا ) .. 
ف لا تخلن الفئات الي ممكن تعرفونهن معرفه شخصيه من المواطنات يعمن عيونكن عن الزين الموجود و الي هن الاغلبيه فالبلاد .. 





الحمله متفرعه و عنوان الموضوع يخلي البنات يشتطن و هن ما قرن الموضوع الا بعض الاسطر
نزلن موضوع باسم الحمله و اكتبن ارائكن و وجهات نظركن فيه .. 





معـا َ .. 
لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ارتقن بردودكن دخيلكن .. الموضوع متنفس حلو لنا ك مواطنات و مثل ما قلت النقطه الاساسيه توطين
الاسره الاماراتيه و زواج الرجل بثانيه من النقاط لكن النقاط منطقيه فقط .. لو حب ياخذ الثانيه ليش ما تكون بنت البلاد بدال الوافده ..... 


MємєChα'α

لج دردود انحذفت و بعدج ع نفس السالفه و هب حلوه انج تغتابين عضوه ف غيابها
و تحكمين عليها و تعيبين عليها .. عيب ..

----------


## سكره الامارات

حبيباتي 
يلا مع الحمله في تويتر 
توطين الاسره و التعدد > دايما اسوي حملات و ياما ايني تشجيع 
آب آب

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عواش 
شو ترجيه و شو ياخذونا .. عالعموم اقري الكلام عدل بتعرفين مغزى الحمله 
وللعلم انا مرتبطه و البنات بياخذن شيخ الريايل و النصيب بيصيب بلا حملات 
لكن توعيه للشاب الاماراتي و لبعض الاهالي ف اسباب العنوسه و اسباب الطلاق
وغياب الهويه الاماراتيه ف بعض الاسر لغياب الام المواطنه و استبدالها ب اجنبيه 
من غير ذكر جنسيات .. 



ميميشا
لا الغاليه هب انا الي احذف بس حبيت انبهج لني لاحظت ردودج محذوفه فقط لا غير

----------


## مالكو حاية

سكركر حبيبتي ...سويت لج ريـــ بلي في تويتر ..
شفتي لو لاااا؟؟؟

امممم
نسيت ابشركن ..ترااني اليوم و لله الحمد و المنة 
خذيت خطوات عملية
كلمت واحد/ وحدة من المرشحين ..عن الموضوع ..
ويبت الكلام ع بلاطة ..هع^^ 
وقالي كلامج صحيح  :Smile: 

2- باجر إن شاء الله بكلم مرشح/ــة ثاني 
بإذن الله

وفي شي,.,اخر,,,
بس ابغي أتاكد من الموضوع قبل


ووووووو






keep it uP

معا نحو :

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سكره الامارات

معا للتوطين و التعدد و نخلص من هالناس
فديتج مالكو حايه اي حد يرمسني ع تويتر ارد عليه ... 
معا للحمله .. 
لآ يوٌف

----------


## مالكو حاية

هيييييييييييييييه لا يوقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية


واي قرار في مصلحة بلادنا
نحن معاه بالتأكيد

سواء تعدد ولا غيره  :Big Grin: 




يا بلآآآآآدي 
آآآنتي 
حووووبي 
وآآآآآآ
فؤآآآآآآدي

 :12 (19):

----------


## مالكو حاية

لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سكره الامارات

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ابصراحه انا اول مرة اكتب موضوع فالمنتديات بس اللي خلاني ادش منتدى اماراتي واكتب هو اللي اشوووفه فبلادكم يوم ازورها 
> مشهد كمن مرة تكرر عندي انا كل ما اروح اي موول او اي مركز او اي مكان عندكم بالامارات اشوف اماراتي يتمشى مع مغربيه او فلبينيه او لبنانيه او روسية و غيره من الجنسيات هالمشهد تكرر عندي تقريبا طول الفترة اللي عشت فيها عندكم بحكم دراستي 4 سنين عندكم 
> 
> وين راحو الاماراتيات وربي كل الحلا و الزين فيهم انا تعاملت مع اماراتيات قمة فالادب والاخلاق و الجمال يكفي انهم بنات ديرتكم اذا انتو ما خذيتوهم منو ياخذهم انا استغرب من دولتكم مع احترامي لكم احسها تهتم بالمشاريع و السياحه اكثر عن الشعب نفسه المفروض يشددون واايد على الزواج من الخارج مثلنا و بعد المفروض انتو تشددون اكثر عنا 
> مع كل اللي اسمعه زواج الاماراتي من وافدة او اجنبية بشكل كبير و بالهبل و زيادة نسبة العنوسة و غير وغيرة والدوله بعدها ما تحركت خاصة عندكم الخلل فالتركيبة السكانية و الكل يتحجى عنها فليش تزيدونها 
> 
> الوافدة لي خذت مواطن يوم تاخذ الجواز راح تييب كل اهلها الامارات بحكم انها مواطنه و بتشغلهم و هذا كله على حساب المواطن وخاصة اذا خذت مدير او واحد عنده منصب فالواسطة بتكون شغاله راح يشغل كل اهل حرمته و غيره وغيره من السلبيات .. معقووله الامارات ما فكرت مثل قطر من هالناحية 
> ...






منقول 

لا يوقف .. حمله توطين الاسره الاماراتيه ....

----------


## مالكو حاية

لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## حياتي ابوي

شباب هاليومين مابيعدلون لانهم مب قدها للاسف (الاغلبيه)
اخاف تحلون مشكلة العنوسة ويزيد الطلاق عندنآ والعيال هم الضحايا ..
التعدد يبيله وآحد يعدل ويخاف الله ..
( وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحده) 
الشرع مب ملزم الريال بالتعدد
وآتحدي الرياييل يروحون يتزوجون عشان يحلوووون مشكلة العنوسة..
واصلا اللي يعددون ما ياخذون لا مطلقة و لا عندها عيال و لا وحده كبيره وفاتها القطار هم يدورون الصغيره البكر الي قد بنته ههههه!!
هاي وجهة نظري ومستحيل ارضى بالتعدد والله لايكتب لي زوج يعدد فوق راسي حد لانه الصراحه عادي اجتله هو وحرمته من دون تفكير ..وانا افضل اني ماعرس ع اني اخذ واحد معرس لاني غيوووره وايييد..

وإن شاء الله اللي ماتتزوج في الدنيا بتتزوج في الآخرة^^

----------


## مالكو حاية

لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سكره الامارات

> ليش ما يطبق عندكم قانون قطر و اللي هو اللي يتزوج وافدة او اجنبية عياله و زوجته يتعاملون معاملة الوافد و مالهم اي حقوق و حتى الوافدة و عيالها من القطري ما يحصلون على الجنسية القطرية مع أنة نحن ما عندنا ولله الحمد الخلل اللي عندكم فالتركيبة السكانية بس حكومتنا و مسؤولينا مصعبين عليهم لانهم يفكرون فالمستقبل اذا كل واحد خذ من برع راح تضيع هويتنا و تزيد نسبة العنوسة فالبلاد.

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..
> 
> 
> معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...
> 
> 
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخت دموع الشموع أشكركِ على الطرح الراقي دائمًا
> و إليكِ الرد
> 
> طرحُكِ عن قضيّتين مهمّتين:-
> 1-الزواج من الأجنبيّات/الأجنبيّين
> 2-التعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدّد
> 
> ...




منقول بالحرف لـــ
الكاتب المميز ..[ الشخص] ..
..

لاهنت ولا هان منطوقك اخوي الشخص
لطالما تابعنا نقدك واطروحاتك البناءة ..
توضيح : الحديث اللي وضعه الكاتب تراه ضعيف وعند الالباني رحمه الله موضوع

----------


## مالكو حاية

لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

لآآآآآآآآآ يؤؤؤؤقف ..


معآآآآآآآ ..نحو...


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## حزامية

*لا اله الا الله .,،،

:.

شدني الموضوع وقرأته رد رد .,،،
بالفعل الوضع اصبح مزري .,
وكل سنة احس المشكلة تتفاقم ..
بدل ما ينوجد لها حلول جذرية .,
لكن خواتي ما تحسون ان العلة الكبيرة بالشباب اللي اختار .,.
بالنهاية احنا ما نتكلم عن مراهق .,،،
عن شاب ناضج وواعي وممكن متزوج .,،
يعيش بيننا ويشوف كل الاثار السلبية .,.
الا انه عند وخاض تجربة زواج كاملة بمخاسيرها .,.,.
صحيح محتاجات لحملة وقوانين وتكاتف جهود ..
لكن بعد عقول بعض الشباب من بيتحمل تغييرها .,؟؟

:.

مع حملتكم قلبا" وقالبا" .,
وان كان ما بيدي شي للمساعدة .,،
واذكر اني يمنية .,،،
يعني هذا الموضوع لا ناقة لي فيه ولا جمل .,
ولا بيعود علي بأي مصلحة شخصية .,.
لكن ارتأيت رفعه لان هدفه سامي .,.
والمطالبين فيه مستحقين ...


:.

همسة لاختي مالكو حاية وبنات الحملة .,:

سلمت يمينك على كل ما خطيتيه .,،
تعرفين كم احترم قلمك الجريئ بالحق وان شاء الله ينال كل ما يطمح اليه .,
والشكر موصول للاخوات المشاركات ...
لكن ما انكر اني تضايقت من ورود لفطة وافدة بأغلب المشاركات .,،
واسلوب الادانة القاسي نوعا" ما ...
بالنهاية الوافدة هذي انا وامي واختي وبنت خالي ووو ...
وتطلب مني الامر اني اقرأ كل المشاركات ...
لين بديت استوعب ان الحملة تحدثت عن فئة معينة .,
بمواصفات معينة ..,..
فما استغرب دخول عضوات للدفاع عن انفسهن .،،
بالنهاية مافي احد يحب ان يشار اليه بعصا الاتهام .,
ويظل مكمم الفاه ..
خصوصا" مثل ما ذكرت امر الفئة هذي مبهم .,،،
وممكن ما يتضح للكل ان ما تتبعوا الردود .,،،

ان غيرت محور الموضوع او اطلت بردي .,،
فانا اعتذر عن ذلك ....
لكنه كلام من القلب وفضلت ما اكتمه .,,,




:.

الله يوفقكن وييسر لكن اموركن ويرزق بنات المسلمين الازواج الصالحين .,...*

----------


## عيالي وبس

مشرفتنا الغاليه حزاميه انتي تعدين نفسج وافده بس إحنا ما نحس بهالشي اليمن منا وفينا لج الحق ترمسين وتعاتبين بعد 
أما لخواتنا العربيات بالرغم من صدور بعض الألفاظ إلي تمس أخلاقهن إلا أن القصد من وراء هالحمله هب التعرض
لإخلاقهن إحنا عدنا بنات وانخاف من عقاب الله وصاحب الحق ما يأخذ حقه بالقذف والسب صاحب الحق قوي بإخلاقه 
وعزيمته وأصراره بدون ما يأخذ هالحق على حساب كرامة الناس والقذف بأعراضهم

----------


## مالكو حاية



----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

مشرفتنا العزيزة ..حزامية:

جلست اتامل ردك ..وأعيد قراءته..
فمر في بالي...الغيوم المثقلة بــ المطر .
حين تسقي الأرض من فيض ما حملت ..
ومر في بالي..الأشجار المثقلة بالثمار..
كيف تنحني أغصانها تواضعا..

شتان ..بين كل هذا وبين 
سحاب الصيف ..الذي سرعان ما ينجلي
بعد أن يحجب ضوء الشمس عن الارض
وبين تلك الشجر التي لاثمر فيها
كيف تطير اغصانها بعيدا الخلق.
لهم فقط نقول :~ 

محاولة .,.,.,~ فاشلة  :Big Grin: 


عزيزتي الغالية ..
إنما لكل واحد فينا دار يغار عليها 
وأرض ينتمي لها ..
ومشكلة يحاول حلها..
وقضية قد أرقته ..
وهم يحمله بين حنايا الروح
وما أسمى ان يكون همك من أجل
الدين و الوطن ..
صدقيني ما دفعنا للكلام عن الموضوع 
الا سوء الحال الذي وصلنا إليها .

وكما ذكرت في أحد ردودي في هذا الموضوع
إن كلمة وافدة ..ظلمت فيها الكثيرات..
و الحمد لله أنك عرفتي بأننا لانعني الجميع



اتمنى كــ مسلمة كل الخير لأخواتي المسلمات
بغض النظر عن الفروقات الثقافية و العرقية 
فيما بيننا..


شكرا حزامية 
ولا عاد تقولين إنج وافدة ><

هذا مب كرم مني ولكن حقيقة إن اليمن 
هي قطعة غالية من جزيرة العرب الغالية


شكرا لمرورك العذب كــ العادة

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

جميلة + خلوقة + طيبة + حنونة = بنت زايد  :Smile: 


ربي يوفقكم جميعا ويهدي هالشباب ياااارب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> البرامكة هم اخوال هارون الرشيد بالرضاعة ..واصلهم فرس..
> بعضهم اخفى المجوسية واظهر الاسلام ..وفي داخله الحقد الدفين 
> ومنهم الشاعر بشار بن برد كما قرأت
> والبعض الاخر كان مسلما لكن يحقد على العرب حقد لا مثيل له
> 
> كمثل الشاعر ابو نؤاس الذي اشتهر بالاستهزاء بالعرب في قصائدة .
> .وطرقه للشعر الفاحش الماجن
> لكنه تاب في نهاية حياته 
> عاشو فيارض العراق مع العرب وتسموا باسماء عربية
> ...


كلامج بمحله لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

اللهم من ارادنا وبلادنا وشيوخنا والامة الاسلامية بسوء فرد كيده فيه نحره واجعل تدبيره تدميره 

اللهم انا نعوذ بك من شر كل ذي شر

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

تــــــــــوطين الأســــــــــــــرة الإمـــــــــــــاراتيــــــــــــــــة
~

----------


## بنت زايد6

تصدقون امس مارقدت اقول نحن حد يسمعنا؟ ول قاعدين انتعب عمارنا؟ واللي قهرني ردود بعض البنات الله يهديهن وانا من النوع الحساس وقلت خلاص بنسحب لان ما بنحصل من ورا هالشي غير الطنازة وقلت شبابنا مب صغار ومحد ضربهم علي ايدهم وكل واحد ذنبه على رقبته وكنت كل ما ايي اكتب تسكر الصفحة ودخلت اليوم والحمدالله شفت وجوه ايديده واقفة معانا وريحتني مالكوا حاية يوم كلمت واحد من المرشحين يعني في امل حد يسمعنا بس العتب على الحكومة ليش ماسووا شرات قطر ليش خلونا نحن نبادر بهالشي ، ليش خلوا الوضع لايطاق ، ليش وليش وليش،عشان الانفتاح ول عشان اقتصاد الدولة ول عشان الحرية الشخصية ابي مسؤؤول يناقشنا يمكن نحن غلطانيين فمطالبنا ، يمكن عندهم وجهة نظر غير عنا ، واخاف انه ظلمنا بنات بس والله انا كتبت اللي شفته وما اريد اكون ظالمه .

----------


## عيالي وبس

بنت زايد إحنا ما أنرمس عمرنا اطمنج منتدانا الكل يدخله حتى أصحاب المراكز العاليه وعندئه دليلي ع ذلك 
واحنا ما ظلمنا حد هائ قضية وطنيه الكبار رمسوا فيها في ميالسهم الشعب لازم أيكون له مشاركه بأمور الوطن 
ولا مواطنين ع شو نأكل ونشرب وأنا عندئه ريلي وغيريه عندها والباقي ما يخصنا فيهم لا تحسين انج ظلمتي حد دامنا
ما أسأنا لحد إساءة شخضيه فخلاص محد له حق ايحاسبنا إحنا اقليه وإذا ما وقفنا ويا بعض بنختفي واصلي حملتج صدقيني
إلي يقرون وأيدين

----------


## ليلام راقي

صدقتي يا ختي الغالية..
بس اتمنى أن العنوسة ما تكون الهاجس الكبير .. البنت لازم تستمتع بحياتها وترضي والديها وربها.. والتوفيق من الله..

ودمتم...

----------


## .Um Hamad

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...447891&page=11

----------


## مالكو حاية

> تصدقون امس مارقدت اقول نحن حد يسمعنا؟ ول قاعدين انتعب عمارنا؟ واللي قهرني ردود بعض البنات الله يهديهن وانا من النوع الحساس وقلت خلاص بنسحب لان ما بنحصل من ورا هالشي غير الطنازة وقلت شبابنا مب صغار ومحد ضربهم علي ايدهم وكل واحد ذنبه على رقبته وكنت كل ما ايي اكتب تسكر الصفحة ودخلت اليوم والحمدالله شفت وجوه ايديده واقفة معانا وريحتني مالكوا حاية يوم كلمت واحد من المرشحين يعني في امل حد يسمعنا بس العتب على الحكومة ليش ماسووا شرات قطر ليش خلونا نحن نبادر بهالشي ، ليش خلوا الوضع لايطاق ، ليش وليش وليش،عشان الانفتاح ول عشان اقتصاد الدولة ول عشان الحرية الشخصية ابي مسؤؤول يناقشنا يمكن نحن غلطانيين فمطالبنا ، يمكن عندهم وجهة نظر غير عنا ، واخاف انه ظلمنا بنات بس والله انا كتبت اللي شفته وما اريد اكون ظالمه .




لا لا ..مب هااي الهقوة فيج الغالية ..ماعليج من كلام البعض
لا يضر السحاب...
البعض ماعليج من رمستها وكلامها ترانا خبرة وصار لنا باع طويل 
في ذي المواضيع..ولا تخافين حبوبة المنتدى مراقب..و الكلام يوصل
و الرسالة تأدي مفعولها بإذن الله
..وبدليل موت البعض.من بربرتنا هههههههه :Big Grin: 

بعض الناس لهم مصلحة ماتم الحملة ..ولا توصل الرسالة..
تدرين ليش؟؟
لانج بتقطعين رزقها وتخربين مخططاتها..

صدق اخونا العضو حمد الزعابي في منتديات هدف الامارات
في قوله .بالمعنى وليس الحرف:

وعدوهن الاول بنت الامارات لانها حجر عثرة في تحقيق 
مخططاتهن واهدافهن

اكييييد لان الاماراتية شجااااعة ..بنت الرجال وام الرجال
وكان لها دور في بناء اتحاد هذا الوطن ..
متمثل في الوالدة الاولى ..
الشيخة سلامة بنت بطي القبيسي..
والدة الشيخ زايد بن سلطان رحمهم الله جميعا

و ام الامارات :

الشيخة فاطمة بنت مبارك 
طول الله في عمرها 
حرم الوالد زايد بن سلطان رحمه الله




اقول حبيبتي ..
عندي ثقة بالله سبحانه ..إنه ما يضيع عمل العاملين
ونحن نطالب بحقوق ضاعت ..ونخاف على وطن

المواطنة .الشجاعة بنت الاصول ..قالت نطالب بالتعدد
رغم انها متزوجة ..وتحمل غيرة في داخلها كباقي النساء
لكن غيرتها على وطنها وترابه
وحبها لولاة امره ورغبتها في الولاء التام لقيادتنا حاضرا ومستقبلا
هي اللي خلاها تقول ذي الكلام.

~ ... وحبيت اذكر ترا نحن مانقصد الكل بكلمة وافدة
..نقصد فئة معروفة للجميع او ع الاقل 
الاغلبية ..


و الحق ما يزعل الا اهل الباطل ..ام المخلصين،،، فالحق يقولونه لو على انفسهم
لذلك ..احب اشكر اخواتي

هنـــــــــد80
الانسة نوال
ام تيـــــــــــا 
انا الحـــزن
حزاميـــــــة

واعتذر ان نسيت احد ..وتراهن جميعا غير مواطنات ..ولكن الحق قالنه
ولا يزعجهن ..ومثل ماقلت الحق ما يزعج الا اهل الباطل.


شيء اخر 

نحن ما نبا قيادتنا ولا حكومتنا تقتبس من افكار الدول المجاورة ..تعرفين ليش؟؟

لثقتي ان عندنا قيادة سباقة ..تصنع الافكار ما تقتبسها..
..وقادرة على ان تسن قوانين تناسبنا وتناسب طموحات 
بلادنا الكبيرة و آملها المتجددة .

صدقيني ..بلادنا عطتنا وربتنا عشان مثل هاليوم ..يوم يحين الوعد دينه ..
ونأدي واجبنا تجاه بلادنا..ونحافظ على مكتسباتنا ونكون عون وسند
ونحميه من طمع كل طامع و حقد كل حاقد...


يقول شيخنا محمد بن راشد المكتوم ..طول الله في عمره



بين ماضٍ وحاضر كان سحر الخيال 
بارعٍ في المعاني لي لها صـــــوّرا 

يجمع أحداث شتّى نافره ما تنــــــال 
ويرسم وجوه كانت في العزم تبهرا 

يا بلادي ومثلك يفتدى بكل غــــــال 
بك زعيمٍ صفاته في البشر تنــــدرا 

زايد اللّي غرسها يوم كانت محال 
وزايد اللّي جعلها للسّما تكبــــرا 

وزايد المجد والتاريخ قول وأفعال 
كلّنا له نلبّي حينما يأمــــــــــــــرا 

بين ماضٍ وحاضر مثل زايد قــــــــلال 
بالشرف والكرامه يورد ويصـــــدرا

في السّخا والشهامه مع حميد الفعال 
اسم زايد وجوده بالحيا يمطـــــــــرا 

كلّ شعبه يحبّه سمعته والجـــــــــلال 
في مكانه ورفعه كم بها نفخـــــــرا 

وكان في الركب راشد خالدٍ ما يزال 
في قلوبٍ تحبّه دايمٍ يذكـــــــــــرا 

وكان راشد يهوّن كلّ أمرٍ عضـــال 
وكان راشد على ما نابنا يقـــــدرا 

يحمل الضرّ عنا والحمول الثقـــــال 
من براشد تحزّم لاتظن يخســـــرا 

واكمل النهج بعده لي عليه الاتّكــال 
ذاك مكتوم بن راشد بعزمٍ انبــــرى 

وجود مكتوم ماله من شبيهٍ يقـــــال 
وفضل مكتوم فضلٍ بالمكارم جرى 

لو بغاها الثريّا من عزومه يطــــال 
نحذر الدهر ومنه الدّهر يحــــــذرا 

اتحادك بلادي من صنيع الرجــــال 
اتحاد اوصلنا به لأعلــــــــــى ذرا 

ليس في الارض كامل لله الكمــال 
غير انّا بذلنا كلّ ما نقـــــــــــــــدرا 

شعبنا اليوم واحد في جميع لحوال 
في مصيره ونهجه والعرب تنظرا 




الله يرحم بابا زايد وقادة الاتحاد الاوائل من شيوخ و عشيرة 



خليج شجاعة دامج بنت زاااايد ..نحن بدينا .و بنكمل بإذن الله
و إن شاء الله بذكر لكن أشياء تثبت قلوبكن ..و تعطيكن دفعة معنوية
و الله و لي التوفيق

----------


## قلب خقاق

برافو يا بنات زايد الله يرحمه . 
حمله لابد أنها تكون من زمان هب ألحين \ وصوتنا لازم يكون مسموع للكل ! 

أب



أب

----------


## نجوووود

ارى ان الزواج وعدم الزواج مرتبط بالقدر ولا أحبذ كلمة عانس وهي كلمه تلقب للمرأة دون الرجل، لو نقف لمره واحد ولا نذكر هذه الكلمة لما نظرنا لها بأنها ظاهرة.
أطلب من المرأه أن تثبت ذاتها وتحقق طموحها وتترك كل شئ لله سبحانه وتعالى .

----------


## مالكو حاية

> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...447891&page=11


شكرا ام حمد على الاهتمام و المتابعة 
الله يطول في عمرج ويعطيج الصحة والعافية
على الجهد المبذول و العطاء المستمر
وقفتج معالبلاد و بنات البلاد دايما  :Smile: 


 همسة للغالية سكرة :ماكنت اتمنى تتوقف العضوية..لكن للادارة قوانينها
المهم ماتوقف الهمة ..ونتابع من خارج المنتدى إن شاء الله

----------


## مالكو حاية

> جميلة + خلوقة + طيبة + حنونة = بنت زايد 
> 
> 
> ربي يوفقكم جميعا ويهدي هالشباب ياااارب


الغالية ام يحيى
شكرا على المرور و التشجيع
وشكرا لتعليقج على احد ردودي

----------


## مالكو حاية

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## ALIAA99

معاكم قلبا و قالبا 
يرفع ....

----------


## مالكو حاية

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## الرمش_الحزين

*الله المستعان الرقم صحيح مرعب ....ولكن قدرة الله علي كلشي*

----------


## قمر سماه

الله يوفقكن يا خواتي يا بنات زايد

----------


## مالكو حاية

الله 
الله
الله

إدريس أبكر ..يرد على بعض الحريم 
اللي هب عايبنهن موضوعنا..

و كأني به ما أنشده إلا لــهن..

----------


## بنت زايد6

اشكر خواتي اللي بيوقفون معانا فالحملة ، وعيالي وبس ومالكوحاية انا مستمرة معكم بإذن الله وان شاء الله نحصل حل لهالمشكلة وفيه مرشحة لللانتخابات اسمها موزة غباش وهدفها توطين الاسرة الاماراتية ان شاء الله ينتخبوها ،اما البنات اللي يحاولن استفزازنا بحاول قد ما قدر اطنشهن لان باين من اسلوبهن انهم يبوا يحولوا الموضوع ضرابة عشان ينغلق ، وهالكلمات اليوم اسمعها وحبيت اكتيها (هذه الايام ما تعطي لكلن احترامه ، احترم نفسك بنفسك ولا تخلي الضعف راسي ، كل يوم يبدا بنوره وحل فالآخر ظلامه وسنة الاوقات هذي والحياة لعبة كراسي)

----------


## مالكو حاية

موزة غباش من ضمن المرشحين ؟؟!!!!

هذا شي طيب و نتفائل به خير بإذن الله

خصوصا ان الدكتورة موزة لها باع طويل في هــ المجال
و خبرة عمر ...

----------


## ريم سالم

> شباب هاليومين مابيعدلون لانهم مب قدها للاسف (الاغلبيه)
> اخاف تحلون مشكلة العنوسة ويزيد الطلاق عندنآ والعيال هم الضحايا ..
> التعدد يبيله وآحد يعدل ويخاف الله ..
> ( وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحده) 
> الشرع مب ملزم الريال بالتعدد
> وآتحدي الرياييل يروحون يتزوجون عشان يحلوووون مشكلة العنوسة..
> واصلا اللي يعددون ما ياخذون لا مطلقة و لا عندها عيال و لا وحده كبيره وفاتها القطار هم يدورون الصغيره البكر الي قد بنته ههههه!!
> هاي وجهة نظري ومستحيل ارضى بالتعدد والله لايكتب لي زوج يعدد فوق راسي حد لانه الصراحه عادي اجتله هو وحرمته من دون تفكير ..وانا افضل اني ماعرس ع اني اخذ واحد معرس لاني غيوووره وايييد..
> 
> وإن شاء الله اللي ماتتزوج في الدنيا بتتزوج في الآخرة^^




صح كلامج الي يفكر يتزوج الثانيه بيفكر ياخذ بنت صغيره مب وحدة طافت الثلاثين وغير ان راح تزيد عندنا نسبة الطلاق ونحنا مب ناقصين امنعو الزواج من الاجنبيات وبس ومافي داعي تشجعون المتزوجين عالتعدد اخرتها اليهال هم الي بيضيعون

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

الله يرزق كل بنت ولد الحلال اللي يسعدها يارب ‏

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

*مالكو حايه


ربي يطول ف عمار اعمدة دارنا و يرحم بانيها ..

نـحن بنات زااااااااااايد .. الوطن لنا و نحن للوطن 

و عقبال شباب بلادنا يزيد الوعي عندهم و يبدون

يحطون ايدهم ب ايدنا و نركز عالتوطين .. 


معـا لاسره اماراتيه .. معا لجو اماراتي و عادات اماراتيه ومعا لتربيه عيالنا و احياء موروثنا الشعبي
*


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



و حد من المرشحين تبلغ بالرساله و الحمله و اييدنا تأكيد واضح و انتظر رايه عالفيس بوك وراح يتم وضعه هني ان شاء الله

----------


## شما المرر

> *
> 
> 
> ربي يطول ف عمار اعمدة دارنا و يرحم بانيها ..
> 
> نـحن بنات زااااااااااايد .. الوطن لنا و نحن للوطن 
> 
> و عقبال شباب بلادنا يزيد الوعي عندهم و يبدون
> 
> ...

----------


## مالكو حاية

> صح كلامج الي يفكر يتزوج الثانيه بيفكر ياخذ بنت صغيره مب وحدة طافت الثلاثين وغير ان راح تزيد عندنا نسبة الطلاق ونحنا مب ناقصين امنعو الزواج من الاجنبيات وبس ومافي داعي تشجعون المتزوجين عالتعدد اخرتها اليهال هم الي بيضيعون


حبوبة..
قلنا التعدد شرع الله ،، اللهم لا اعتراض 
ولكن في هــ المشكلة ..حل ثانوي 
و ليس حـل أساسي..
وبعد ..قلنــا نبا زواج من داعي نخوة ورجولة
ومقنن ..وباشراف صندوق الزواج
يعني الواحد - اللي يرغب - يتزوج الثانية لازم تكون تجاوزت 
الــ ثلاثين ..مب 18 

وبعدين الاخوات وانا حابين ..نقدم اقتراحات وحلول
بامكانكم تشاركون ..ترا فــ النهاية بلادنا كلنا

مب بس قاعدين تعلقون ..ع موضوع "التعـــدد"
وناسي المشكلة الاساسية ." العنوسة و التركيبة السكانية"
.اللي حلها الاساسي مب التعدد ..

<<~ وجهة نظر واجتهاد شخصي

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *مالكو حايه
> 
> 
> ربي يطول ف عمار اعمدة دارنا و يرحم بانيها ..
> 
> نـحن بنات زااااااااااايد .. الوطن لنا و نحن للوطن 
> 
> و عقبال شباب بلادنا يزيد الوعي عندهم و يبدون
> 
> ...




صدقتي ,,آالغلآآآآ
حتى آنا أتواصل مع احد المرشحات ..
و أتامل خير فيها إن شاء الله ..

وبعد ..مابوقف عندها..
بتواصل مع مرشحين ثانيين
وفيا.. ناس اكثر ..إذا ربي اراد 

المهم ..نحن ما نوقف ..




توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## قمر سماه

اب اب اب 
فديتكن يا بنات بلادي 


ربي يوفقنا اجمعين 

الله يحفظ شبابنا ويهديهم

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية


الي ماله ماضي ماله حـاضر و ماضينا بوطنيتنا و حاضرنا بعيالنا و وطنيتهم ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

لاسره اعمده بيتهـا اماراتيـــه ..

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## ظبية النت

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ظبويه ما تقصرين وحياج فالحمله


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## ريم سالم

> حبوبة..
> قلنا التعدد شرع الله ،، اللهم لا اعتراض 
> ولكن في هــ المشكلة ..حل ثانوي 
> و ليس حـل أساسي..
> وبعد ..قلنــا نبا زواج من داعي نخوة ورجولة
> ومقنن ..وباشراف صندوق الزواج
> يعني الواحد - اللي يرغب - يتزوج الثانية لازم تكون تجاوزت 
> الــ ثلاثين ..مب 18. 
> وبعدين الاخوات وانا حابين ..نقدم اقتراحات وحلول
> ...






ويا ريت. بعد إلي. يبا. يقدم على صندوق الزواج عشان. الثانيه. لازم ئيب وياه. موافقه من. زوجته الأولى

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

{وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَنَّهُم فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنَّهُم مِّن بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا وَمَن كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ} [النور:55]

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## آنسة دبي

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## آنسة دبي

يا ويلي،،، وين 180 الف اماراتيه نبا اصواتكم معانا نحو



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية


توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية



توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## السوسنه

الرياييل أكثر عن الحريم لكن العنوسه بسبت الحريم نفسهم

يبون يكملون تعليمهم يبون من قبيلتهم يبون واحد عنده فلوس و و و 

بالنهايه ما تحصل شي و تيلس تجابل أمها

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## أم نظارات

> الرياييل أكثر عن الحريم لكن العنوسه بسبت الحريم نفسهم
> 
> يبون يكملون تعليمهم يبون من قبيلتهم يبون واحد عنده فلوس و و و 
> 
> بالنهايه ما تحصل شي و تيلس تجابل أمها


لالااا ,’ وااااايد بنات ماايفكرن بهالطريقة

----------


## أم نظارات

> *مالكو حايه
> 
> 
> ربي يطول ف عمار اعمدة دارنا و يرحم بانيها ..
> 
> نـحن بنات زااااااااااايد .. الوطن لنا و نحن للوطن 
> 
> و عقبال شباب بلادنا يزيد الوعي عندهم و يبدون
> 
> ...

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

الحل قانون يحد من زواج المواطن من الوافده الصراحه الدوله ميسره امور الزواج

----------


## Luna Piena

صوتي وياكم بعد بنات .. لتوطين أسرة إماراتية .. والحد من غلاء تكاليف الزواج.

----------


## الموت الازرق

نصيب عند الله والدوله ان شاء الله مابتقصر

----------


## الموت الازرق

الله يستجيب تعوتي ويستر ع كل بنت حواء وزواجن ان شاء الله

----------


## mao

رفع لعيونكن حريم . .

----------


## ~{ذوق وخيآل}~

ووش تقولون علينآ بالسعوووووديه وصلو االعوآنس فوق 2 مليون!

----------


## ~{ذوق وخيآل}~

الله يرزقكم من وآسع فضله آللهم آمين وتوكلو ع ربكم ومرآح يخيب ظنكم.

----------


## عيالي وبس

> ووش تقولون علينآ بالسعوووووديه وصلو االعوآنس فوق 2 مليون!


فديتج أنتوا بالسعودية وصل عدد مواطنينكم يمكن سبعة عشر مليون واحنا ما وصلنا المليون
يعني مليونين. من كم عدد البنات عندكم يعني فيه نسب إحنا هالرقم من أربعميه وثمان وستين
يعني تقريبا الثلث نسبه اتخوف وع العموم الخليج بكبره يشتكي من الخلل بس مثلنا ما جفت الله
المستعان

----------


## Luna Piena

عدد المواطنين عندنا أقل بشكل مخيف الصراحة .. صاروا الوافدين طاغين على البلاد الزاير إللي يشوفهم بحسبهم هوم أصحاب هالبلاد !!

----------


## ~{ذوق وخيآل}~

> فديتج أنتوا بالسعودية وصل عدد مواطنينكم يمكن سبعة عشر مليون واحنا ما وصلنا المليون
> يعني مليونين. من كم عدد البنات عندكم يعني فيه نسب إحنا هالرقم من أربعميه وثمان وستين
> يعني تقريبا الثلث نسبه اتخوف وع العموم الخليج بكبره يشتكي من الخلل بس مثلنا ما جفت الله
> المستعان


ياقلبي والله الخليج بشكل عآآم يعآني من العنوسه اقري ذا المقال


وأوردت الدراسة أرقام رسمية حول العنوسة وذلك من خلال عدد الفتيات اللواتي لم يتزوجن، حيث بلغن سن الزواج وبلغ عددهن 1.529.418 فتاة، واحتلت مدينة مكة المكرمة النسبة الكبرى بوجود 396248 فتاة ثم منطقة الرياض بوجود327427 فتاة وفي المنطقة الشرقية 228093 فتاة ثم منطقة عسير بوجود 130812 فتاة تليها المدينة المنورة بـ95542 فتاة ثم جازان 84845 فتاة ثم منطقة القصيم 74209 فتيات ثم الجوف 5219 فتاة وحائل 43275 فتاة ثم تبوك 36689 فتاة وأخيرا في المنطقة الشرقية بلغ عدد العوانس فيها 215430 
وكشفت الدراسة أن عدد الفتيات المتزوجات في السعودية بلغ مليونين و638 ألفا و574 امرأة من مجموع عدد الإناث البالغ أربعة ملايين و572 ألفا و231 أنثى، كما أن هناك ما بين عشر وخمس عشرة حالة زواج لسعوديين من إندونيسيات شهريا، وتبلغ أحيانا 25 زيجة، حيث يعمل معظمهن كخادمات في المنازل. 

ويتضح من ذلك ارتفاع نسبة العنوسة في المجتمع السعودي إلى أكثر من مليون ونصف المليون فتاة عانس في المملكة. 

ويحلل الدكتور إبراهيم الجوير أستاذ علم الاجتماع في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض الظاهرة بقوله أن ذلك عائد لجملة من العوامل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي أسهمت بذلك، مشيرا إلى أنه قد أجرى دراسة بحثية حول ذلك وتبين أن54% من الشباب الجامعي يرى أن مواصلة تعليمه الجامعي تقف عائقا أمام الزواج أثناء الدراسة الجامعية، وأن النسبة العظمى من الشباب يفضلون مواصلة تعليمهم الجامعي على الزواج. 

وأضاف الدكتور الجوير أن ما يقارب من 60 % من الجامعيين يرون أن المغالاة في تكاليف الزواج هي العائق الرئيس أمام زواجهم، مشيرا أنه وبحسب الدراسة التي قام بها فان 85% من الذين شملهم الاستطلاع اعتبروا أن المسؤوليات المترتبة على الزواج تعد العائق الرئيس أمام زواجهم، وأن غلاء المهور يعد أيضا من بين العوائق الأخرى لتأخير الزواج بحسب 75% من هؤلاء. 

وأفاد 44% من الجامعيين بأن قلة دخل أسرهم تؤثر على عزوفهم عن الزواج المبكر، في حين اعتبر 18% من الجامعيين أن عدم توفر السكن الملائم هو أحد الأسباب الرئيسة لتأخر الزواج نظرا لرغبتهم في الاستقلال بالسكن عن أسرهم. 

من جانبها أوردت دراسة أخرى أن معدل العنوسة يرتفع في صفوف الثريات والعاملات السعوديات بشكل واضح. 

وقالت الباحثة الاجتماعية دينا الجودي في دراستها أن الموظفات اللائى يسكن الفيلات والقصور هن الفئة الأكثر عنوسة بين الموظفات العاملات في السعودية، في حين أن الموظفات اللائى يعشن في بيوت عادية هن أقل عنوسة وأكثر زواجا. 

وأشارت الباحثة في دراستها أنه قد تبين وجود علاقة مباشرة بين عمل المرأة السعودية وتأخر زواجها، حيث تزداد العنوسة بين الموظفات، كما تبين أن 4 % من الموظفات غير المتزوجات تزيد أعمارهن عن 28 سنة، وتفسر ذلك برغبة بعض الآباء الاستئثار بمرتب الفتاة الموظفة والذي يكون في غالب الأحيان مرتفع، أو من بأيديهم عقدة النكاح ، والمغالاة في المهور.

----------


## بين نارين

هو قانون واحد 

يمنعون زواج المواطن بوافده .. 

وقانون اضافي 

اذا تعدى الثلاثين يمنعون عنه صندوق الزواج

----------


## مـــــريم

والله يكسرون الخاطر :Frown:

----------


## laila226

الله كريم  :Smile:

----------


## مالكو حاية

> الرياييل أكثر عن الحريم لكن العنوسه بسبت الحريم نفسهم
> 
> يبون يكملون تعليمهم يبون من قبيلتهم يبون واحد عنده فلوس و و و 
> 
> بالنهايه ما تحصل شي و تيلس تجابل أمها


اختيه بارك الله فيج 
تراا هــ العلثة لاااعت جبوودنا منها
يوم انتوا عيال الدار وبنات الدار تصدقوون
اللي يكتبونه اللي هم بعيدين كــ ل البعد 
عن المشكلة و القضية ..وين بتنحل الامور.؟؟

انتن ما تشوفن ان الدولة ..تحاول تخفض 
تكاليف الزواج بشتى الطرق..

1-صندوق زواج
2-قاعات افراح مجانية <<ماعدا تكاليف الاكل و اجارالطاولات و الكراسي
3- الاعراس الجماعية اللي تتكفل بها الدولة وفاعلي الخير
4- برنامج تم 
5- برنامج توافق
6- حملات التوعية اللي يقوم بها صندوق الزواج 
7- الخاطبة الحكومية 

ومع كل هذا القضية لا زالت تتفاقم و الرقم يتزايد 
بصورة مخيفة ..

وكل هاا يطوفكم العوايل اللي تزوج بناتها بدون مهر
وقصص البنات اللي رفضن حفلات العرس.,وخذوهن من 
بيتهن لين بيت ريالهن

كل هالاشياء وبعدكم ..تقولون اهل العروس يتشرطون ؟؟
بالله عليكم متى بتشلون هـ النظارة المعتمة اللي حاطينها على
عيونكم ؟؟


الدولة يوم بتعرف السبب ما بتوقف..لانها يهمها مصلحة البلد...
الدولة يوم وصلولها فكرة غلاء المهور و التكاليف تصرفت 
وفق هالشي..شفنا تحديد المهر ..اللي محد يروم يتجاوزه
و الاعراس الجماعية و الهبات و المساعدات 
من اصحاب السمو الشيوخ الكرام
وغيره وغيره من اللي ذكرته و اللي ما ذكررته.

لكن لماذا يتم اخفاء السبب الحقيقي.؟؟؟؟
وعيال البلاد وبناتها متى بيتثقفون ويعرفون 
يشوفون اسباب المشكلة الحقيقية ؟؟؟

يوم اقرا وحدة تقول متزوجة مواطن عمرها 18
وبنات بلادي عدن الثلاثين وما تزوجن؟؟

هاي الاخت اللي ساكنه في نص بوظبي .في ارقى 
واغلى مكان سكنا واجارا؟؟
اسال للي تزوجها ..مافكر في تكاليف السكن و النفقة
اللي اجار الفلة فيها فوق 100 و 150 الف سنويا
يعني هاي بتكلفة اجار فوق المليون لمدة 10 سنين
غير عن تذاكر السفر..و الصرفية و...الخ 
ولو ماخذ بنت بلاده بتم 10 سنين في حجرة؟؟ ومابتكلف 
يمكن بترول سيارته لين بيت اهلها ..خاصة لو تشتغل
اوبنت عرب عندهم خير
لا ويوم تترس هـ الحجرة عيال..وتطالب بيت قالوا تتشرط ؟؟
انتوا ما تعرفون تحسبون الارقام و التكاليف صح ولا شوو
فالحين بس تتهجمون ع بنات البلاد ..ياخي بناتكم 
سمعتكم وعرضكم ..ماشي غيره موول><



و السؤال اللي ودي اسأله ..هؤلاء القوم ..ماعرفناهم 
كأسر في بلدننا عرفنا بنات عزابيات باسم المهن اللي مالها شهادات
ولا دراسة وقد تكون شهادة تدريب
وسرعان مايتزوجن بمواطن..مسرع ماوصلت مسرع ماتزوجت
من حضرت المواطن اللي ماتهمه بلاده ولا مصلحتها.وقاعد يسب بنت البلد
ويلصق التهم بها.

..واخر وحده شفتها منهن عندها ثالث اعدادي ويايه باسم صالون .؟؟
وعمرها 27 او 28 واحين ابشركن ربيعتها ف الصالون تقول لاختي انها تزوجت !!!

يعني ماعرست في بلادها وقربت تعنس..ياها الفزاعة ولد البلاد
اللي مخلي بنات بلاده يعنسن وثايب للغريب
وياريت فيها شي من جمال بعد..


ولا وحده يايه عاملة صالون ..وعقب تاخذ ريال معرس.
وبكل بجاحة ..تقول يوم هو يباها شعنى ياخذني ؟؟

ما شوف قالت مثل مايقولن الاخوات اللي ماخذات مواطنين 
من نفس بلدها لا للتعدد حرام نهدم اسر ..
ونظلم زوجة تعبت في ارضاء زوجها
لا بنات بلادهن ..رمستهن وحدة:
يوم يحبها ليش ياخذني

حسبي الله عليكن ونعم الوكيل.
اللهم ان لم تهدهن فابعد شرورهن عنا .
اللهم انك سلط علينا بذنوبنا اقوام لا طاقة لنا بهم
اللهم نصرك نرجوا وبرحمتك نستغيث .اللهم انا نستنصرك 
فانصرنا ونستصرخك فاصرخنا..
اللهم انصر الزواج على سنتك وسنة رسولك  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1: 
واهزم بيوت الخنا و الرذيلة .وكل دعاتها ومروجيها



خبروني بالله عليكم ما تشوفون السبب؟



هذا شر مطرق يحيط بنا..فكروا في النتايج بعد 10 سنين؟

سمحيلي اختي ..لو كانت رمستي حارة بس تراها غصب عني
موجهه لجميع مب الا لج . يالسين يعيدون في اسباب كانت في بداية السبعينات
وهم يعيدونها لين الحين ..مادري ضحالة تفكير ام غاية في النفوس..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*[COLOR="Navy"]معا نحو توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسره الامارايته
نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه* [/COLOR]
  نحو توطين الاسره الامارتيه
نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
 نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> اختيه بارك الله فيج 
> تراا هــ العلثة لاااعت جبوودنا منها
> يوم انتوا عيال الدار وبنات الدار تصدقوون
> اللي يكتبونه اللي هم بعيدين كــ ل البعد 
> عن المشكلة و القضية ..وين بتنحل الامور.؟؟
> 
> انتن ما تشوفن ان الدولة ..تحاول تخفض 
> تكاليف الزواج بشتى الطرق..
> 
> ...


*
ما شاء الله عليج انتي مثقفه اتقولين اللي في قلوبنا بس ما نعرف نعبر عنه*

----------


## حياة القلوب

نزلت هاد الموضوع وحذف مرتين شو رايكمالسبب ليه


بصراحه لفت انتباهي تعليق احدى الاخوات بموضوعي عدد الذكور يفوق عدد الاناث بالامارات وهو انه ممكن يكون نصهم يهال فبحثت بالاحصائيات طبعا هاد كله لعيونكم انا ما بيعنيني شي المهم 
اللي اكتشفته هو انه اخر احصائيه كانت ب 2009 وهاد من مركز الاحصا الاماراتي 
المهم اطلعت عالسجلات والبيانات المدونه وما كان في الا احصاء 2005 مفصل وبناء عليه يقيسو الاحصاء التالي لانه اي زياده في اعداد المواطنين هي مواليد جديده هيك فهمت 
واليكم الارقام اللي استخرجتها بناء على احصاء موثوق ل 2005 ول 2009
في اخر تقرير
عدد الذكور=479.109
عدد الاناث=468.888
تقرير 2005
عدد الذكور =417.917
عدد الاناث=407.578
بالتالي الرزياده هي مواليد من 2005 الى 2010 وهي مواليد من عمر يوم -6سنوات
بالطرح ينتج 
عدد المواليد الذكور=61.192
عدد المواليد الاناث=61.310
في 118 وحده زيادة :D 

نكمل 
بحسابي ينتج
عدد الذكور تحت سن العشرين=217,051
عددالاناث تحت العشرين=204.932 
وذكور فوق الاربعين=64.763
اناث فوق الاربعين =60.710
وبالتالي فان الفئه ما بين 30-40
ذكور=197.295
اناث=203.246
يعني يعني شبح العنوسه يطارد كم يا حزركم
5951
فقط عاعتبار كل مواطن ياخد مواطنه وتحت الثلاثين ليست عنوسه
وليس 175000
طبعا هذا والمواطن كل ياخذ من فئته عنجد ابو 35 ياخد 18 مو حلوه بحقك قد بنتك الصراحه والمهم هو زياده اعداد المواليد لزياده اعداد السكان 
وعدد المتزوجين من المواطنين هو=9393
والفرق بين اعداد الغير متزوجين فوق عمر 20 سنه بين الذكور والاناث هو 3000 فتاه تقريبا زياده عن عدد الذكور 
احصائيات الزواج والطلاق 
الزواج 
للمواطنين
زوجه مواطنه=7510
زوجه غير مواطنه=1883
للوافدين
زوجه وافده=5120
زوجه اماراتيه=642
الطلاق 
للمواطن 
طلاق مواطنه=1767
غير مواطنه=682
للوافد
طلاق وافده=1470
طلاق مواطنه=157 
وهنا الارقام تقول انه 
تطلق من المواطنات 1767 من 7510متزوجات من مواطنين
وتطلق منهن 157 من 642 متزوجات من وافد
اما الوافدات
تطلق منهن 682 من 1883 متزوجات من مواطن
وتطلق 1470 من 5120 متزوجه من وافد 
كنسبه وتناسب بحسابي انه 
23% طلاق مواطنه من مواطن
24% طلاق مواطنه من وافد
36%طلاق وافده من مواطن
28%طلاق وافده من وافد 
اقل نسبه طلاق من حساباتي بين مواطن متزوج من مواطنه طبعا هذا يرجع لاسباب عده اهمها باعتقادي التقارب بالعادات والتقاليد وتقارب الصفات والاعلى طلاق وافده من مواطن قد يراه البعض لاسباب اخرى وقد اراه انا لعدم الانسجام  

رجاء عدم نقل الموضوع بدون ذكر مصدر ورجاء اي حذف للموضوع راعو انني تعبت جدا لعمل هذه النسب والارقام للتوضيح لا اكثر وشاكره لكم تقديركم

----------


## بنت زايد6

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مالكو حاية 
اختيه بارك الله فيج 
تراا هــ العلثة لاااعت جبوودنا منها
يوم انتوا عيال الدار وبنات الدار تصدقوون
اللي يكتبونه اللي هم بعيدين كــ ل البعد 
عن المشكلة و القضية ..وين بتنحل الامور.؟؟

انتن ما تشوفن ان الدولة ..تحاول تخفض 
تكاليف الزواج بشتى الطرق..

1-صندوق زواج
2-قاعات افراح مجانية <<ماعدا تكاليف الاكل و اجارالطاولات و الكراسي
3- الاعراس الجماعية اللي تتكفل بها الدولة وفاعلي الخير
4- برنامج تم 
5- برنامج توافق
6- حملات التوعية اللي يقوم بها صندوق الزواج 
7- الخاطبة الحكومية 

ومع كل هذا القضية لا زالت تتفاقم و الرقم يتزايد 
بصورة مخيفة ..

وكل هاا يطوفكم العوايل اللي تزوج بناتها بدون مهر
وقصص البنات اللي رفضن حفلات العرس.,وخذوهن من 
بيتهن لين بيت ريالهن

كل هالاشياء وبعدكم ..تقولون اهل العروس يتشرطون ؟؟
بالله عليكم متى بتشلون هـ النظارة المعتمة اللي حاطينها على
عيونكم ؟؟


الدولة يوم بتعرف السبب ما بتوقف..لانها يهمها مصلحة البلد...
الدولة يوم وصلولها فكرة غلاء المهور و التكاليف تصرفت 
وفق هالشي..شفنا تحديد المهر ..اللي محد يروم يتجاوزه
و الاعراس الجماعية و الهبات و المساعدات 
من اصحاب السمو الشيوخ الكرام
وغيره وغيره من اللي ذكرته و اللي ما ذكررته.

لكن لماذا يتم اخفاء السبب الحقيقي.؟؟؟؟
وعيال البلاد وبناتها متى بيتثقفون ويعرفون 
يشوفون اسباب المشكلة الحقيقية ؟؟؟

يوم اقرا وحدة تقول متزوجة مواطن عمرها 18
وبنات بلادي عدن الثلاثين وما تزوجن؟؟

هاي الاخت اللي ساكنه في نص بوظبي .في ارقى 
واغلى مكان سكنا واجارا؟؟
اسال للي تزوجها ..مافكر في تكاليف السكن و النفقة
اللي اجار الفلة فيها فوق 100 و 150 الف سنويا
يعني هاي بتكلفة اجار فوق المليون لمدة 10 سنين
غير عن تذاكر السفر..و الصرفية و...الخ 
ولو ماخذ بنت بلاده بتم 10 سنين في حجرة؟؟ ومابتكلف 
يمكن بترول سيارته لين بيت اهلها ..خاصة لو تشتغل
اوبنت عرب عندهم خير
لا ويوم تترس هـ الحجرة عيال..وتطالب بيت قالوا تتشرط ؟؟
انتوا ما تعرفون تحسبون الارقام و التكاليف صح ولا شوو
فالحين بس تتهجمون ع بنات البلاد ..ياخي بناتكم 
سمعتكم وعرضكم ..ماشي غيره موول><



و السؤال اللي ودي اسأله ..هؤلاء القوم ..ماعرفناهم 
كأسر في بلدننا عرفنا بنات عزابيات باسم المهن اللي مالها شهادات
ولا دراسة وقد تكون شهادة تدريب
وسرعان مايتزوجن بمواطن..مسرع ماوصلت مسرع ماتزوجت
من حضرت المواطن اللي ماتهمه بلاده ولا مصلحتها.وقاعد يسب بنت البلد
ويلصق التهم بها.

..واخر وحده شفتها منهن عندها ثالث اعدادي ويايه باسم صالون .؟؟
وعمرها 27 او 28 واحين ابشركن ربيعتها ف الصالون تقول لاختي انها تزوجت !!!

يعني ماعرست في بلادها وقربت تعنس..ياها الفزاعة ولد البلاد
اللي مخلي بنات بلاده يعنسن وثايب للغريب
وياريت فيها شي من جمال بعد..


ولا وحده يايه عاملة صالون ..وعقب تاخذ ريال معرس.
وبكل بجاحة ..تقول يوم هو يباها شعنى ياخذني ؟؟

ما شوف قالت مثل مايقولن الاخوات اللي ماخذات مواطنين 
من نفس بلدها لا للتعدد حرام نهدم اسر ..
ونظلم زوجة تعبت في ارضاء زوجها
لا بنات بلادهن ..رمستهن وحدة:
يوم يحبها ليش ياخذني

حسبي الله عليكن ونعم الوكيل.
اللهم ان لم تهدهن فابعد شرورهن عنا .
اللهم انك سلط علينا بذنوبنا اقوام لا طاقة لنا بهم
اللهم نصرك نرجوا وبرحمتك نستغيث .اللهم انا نستنصرك 
فانصرنا ونستصرخك فاصرخنا..
اللهم انصر الزواج على سنتك وسنة رسولك 
واهزم بيوت الخنا و الرذيلة .وكل دعاتها ومروجيها



خبروني بالله عليكم ما تشوفون السبب؟



هذا شر مطرق يحيط بنا..فكروا في النتايج بعد 10 سنين؟

سمحيلي اختي ..لو كانت رمستي حارة بس تراها غصب عني
موجهه لجميع مب الا لج . يالسين يعيدون في اسباب كانت في بداية السبعينات
وهم يعيدونها لين الحين ..مادري ضحالة تفكير ام غاية في النفوس..

بصراحة كلامج صحيح امية بالمية ،وبصراحة ياي فالصميم بس منو نفهم ول منو نرمس ، اللي يخرط ويقول انا خطبت مواطنه واتشرطت تبا طباخ ودريول وخدامة والخ الة ما لا نهاية وانا بس ما شفت بس اقرا من النت واحس هذيل ناس قاعدين بجذبون بس عشان يحطون فبال الشباب انه المواطنه غاليه واللوم عالشباب بنقول حصلت وحدة شراتها ومع اني ما اعتقد في مواطنه طلبت هالطلبات بس نحن بنسايرهم ، انزين بنات خلق الله مكودات اكيد بتحصل وحده ابوها ما يطلب وايد بس انتوا سيده ريحتوا عماركم من التفكير ويبتوا البديل وانا بصراحة ناويه اسوي عرسي فالبيت ولا حفلة ولا خربطان وغير اني بقعد فبيت اهله ومب عشان شي لا والله لانه عرف يفكر وما سار برع وحب يستر وحده من بنات بلاده .

----------


## مالكو حاية

حياة القلوب..

مشكورة اختي على المجهود بارك الله فيج ..و في وقفتج معانا؟؟

بس بليييز عدلي نوعية الخط عشااان تسهل عملية القراءة <<تتشرط  :Big Grin: 

انا دارية حبيبتي ان اغلبهم هب يهااال ..بس مراات مافينااا نرد
ع كل حد ..يرد بدوون وعي ..

اساسا في برنامج طارق السويدان في رمضان المنصرم
وضح ان الامارات دون الدول العربية تعاني من مشكلة:
قلة الانجاب..

يعني مستوى عدد الاطفال في اي دولة يدل على ان 
هذي الدولة شابه وفتية..

لكن بلادنا اكثر من فيها الشيبان ومنهم تجاوزوا سن العشرين

يعني بالذمة يا اختي اللي تقولين يمكن يهال؟

معقوله كلهم هــ الاعداد يهال ونحن عددنا ما يزيد؟؟؟
وياريته مايزيد بس المشكله انه ينقص..


اكيد لو فيه انجاب بنزيد بس .....تعوضنا عن اسباب الانجاب
بالعشق و الغرام ..
وبوحده تيب كم ياهل بس يكد عليها بجوازه ..خبركم مابتحصل الجواز
لين 10 سنين ..

ودام ان الهدف من عقد الزواج مب الزواج نفسه ..اكيد النتائج 
بتكون حسب الغاية ..

اذا كانت الغاية من زواج التكاثر ..
اكيد الامور بتكون في السليم

لكن اذا الغاية من الزواج ..المصلحة الشخصية..
فالدولة : 
تخسر..على الابناء المعقوقين و اللقطاء
وتخسر على مجمعات المطلقات و الارامل من غيرالمواطنات
وتخسر على الاحداث في السجون
وتخسر على قضايا ابناء المواطنات 
فلاهم ابناء الدولة ..ولا الدولة تقدر تتجاهلهم

وبذلك تخسر المزيد من الموارد و القوة البشرية 
لان التكاثر يقل..و عدد الشباب اللي نخسرهم 
بالحوادث يزيد ويزيد ويزيد...
فهل هذي الامور تشير الى شيء ما..............
ام ان الارقام عادية جدا . .؟؟؟


ما يخفى على عاقل ان الزواج تكافئ. 
واتمنى النظر في موضوع الزيجات المختلطة

----------


## حياتي ابوي

*منو قالكم انه الاهالي مايتشرطون ..!
انا اعرف وايد بنات اطلقوا قبل العرس بسبت طلبات الاهل الي ماتخلص والضغط على الريال ..
اذا واحد توه يداوم ومكون نفسه 
من وين بيب لها بيت بروحها ..او يسكنها في شقه وهو معاشه مايزيد عن 10000 ..
وغير نفقات العرس ><
يعني عرس +ديوووون قد شعر العروس لوولز..*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *منو قالكم انه الاهالي مايتشرطون ..!
> انا اعرف وايد بنات اطلقوا قبل العرس بسبت طلبات الاهل الي ماتخلص والضغط على الريال ..
> اذا واحد توه يداوم ومكون نفسه 
> من وين بيب لها بيت بروحها ..او يسكنها في شقه وهو معاشه مايزيد عن 10000 ..
> وغير نفقات العرس ><
> يعني عرس +ديوووون قد شعر العروس لوولز..*


خلاص تكلمي عن الاشخاص اللي تعرفينهم 
بدون ما تعممين على الجميع
وياريت تعرفين اختي:

.ان الظاهرة لاتساوي الحالات الفردية

ويزاج الله خير..على مجهودج في النصح و ابداء الحلول


وترااا نحن مستمرين إن شاء الله

لا تحاتين

----------


## مينا القلب

> حياة القلوب..
> 
> مشكورة اختي على المجهود بارك الله فيج ..و في وقفتج معانا؟؟
> 
> بس بليييز عدلي نوعية الخط عشااان تسهل عملية القراءة <<تتشرط 
> 
> انا دارية حبيبتي ان اغلبهم هب يهااال ..بس مراات مافينااا نرد
> ع كل حد ..يرد بدوون وعي ..
> 
> ...

----------


## مينا القلب

ان شالله الحمله تحقق اهدافها لانها طالعه من قلب غيور ع بلاده ,, ويريد مصلحتها فوق اي اعتبار ,, نحن ما نقلل من احترام اي جنسيه ,, لكن والله اللي يصير يعور القلب ,, والله يوفق الجميع ان شالله

----------


## حياتي ابوي

> خلاص تكلمي عن الاشخاص اللي تعرفينهم 
> بدون ما تعممين على الجميع
> وياريت تعرفين اختي:
> 
> .ان الظاهرة لاتساوي الحالات الفردية
> 
> ويزاج الله خير..على مجهودج في النصح و ابداء الحلول
> 
> 
> ...


*
غلاي ومنو قالج انها حالات فردية ..!
الاغلبية يتشرطون لين مايشرد المعرس ..؟؟؟
طلبات الاهل وشروطهم من أهم أسباب العنوسة في مجتمعنا..
آتمنى توعية الأهل بتيسير زواج بناتهم وعدم المغالاة في الطلبات المادية ..

*

----------


## ~{ذوق وخيآل}~

الله يوفقكم يآبنآت والله آتمنى لكم الخير من كل قلبي..
مع آنو مره قريت في الجريده آنو آغلى الزوآجآت تسير عندكم هنآ بآلآمآرآت...
يعني تكاليف الزوآج حق يوم وآحد فوق الميه الف :Frown:

----------


## حياتي ابوي

*ليش هالظاهرة ماكانت موجودة على ايام اجدادنا ..؟؟؟


في مثل يقول :
المرأة تقلق على المستقبل حتى تحصل على زوج اما الرجل لا يقلق على المستقبل الا بعد الزواج*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *
> غلاي ومنو قالج انها حالات فردية ..!
> الاغلبية يتشرطون لين مايشرد المعرس ..؟؟؟
> طلبات الاهل وشروطهم من أهم أسباب العنوسة في مجتمعنا..
> آتمنى توعية الأهل بتيسير زواج بناتهم وعدم المغالاة في الطلبات المادية ..
> 
> *





خلاص اختي انا حابة اتناقش معاج ..
بس لي شرط واحد ..
رجاء لا تتكلمين بالعموميات ..

نبدأ ..  
ممكن نعرف عن أي إمارة تتكلمين ؟
وعن أي منطقة فيها تم يشردون 
المعاريس من طلبات اهل العروس؟
وكم عدد الحالات اللي تعرفينها تمت بــ هالصورة؟

كلنا ننتظر اجابتج اختي..

----------


## حياتي ابوي

> خلاص اختي انا حابة اتناقش معاج ..
> بس لي شرط واحد ..
> رجاء لا تتكلمين بالعموميات ..
> 
> نبدأ ..  
> ممكن نعرف عن أي إمارة تتكلمين ؟
> وعن أي منطقة فيها تم يشردون 
> المعاريس من طلبات اهل العروس؟
> وكم عدد الحالات اللي تعرفينها تمت بــ هالصورة؟
> ...



*أولاً أنا ماعممت أنا قلت الأغلبية..^^
آفآ علييج نتناقش ليش لآ 
بخصوص سؤالج آشوف آنه ماله علاقة ب اي امارة ..^^
وماعتقد اهالي دبي والشارجه يتشرطون واييد والفجيرة وراك لا ..
وانا قلت سبب من اسباب العنوسة في مجتمعنا ..
والسبب الي قلته معروف ومعظم الشباب يعانون من ظاهرة الغلاء في متطلبات الزواج وشروط الاهل 
ومايحتاي انا اعدد الحالات لانه المشكلة مب مشكلة 2 ولا 10 ولا 20 ..
انا عندي اقتراح نفتح لنا موضوع ثاني 
وكل بنت تسال اخوانها ومحارمها (العزابيه) عن اسباب عزووف شبابنا عن الزواج وانتشار ظاهرة العنوسة ..!
وانا اقولج اغلب ردود الشباب بتكون عن الغلاء وشروط اهل العروس ^^*

----------


## مينا القلب

_يارب الحمله تحقق اهدافها_

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *أولاً أنا ماعممت أنا قلت الأغلبية..^^
> آفآ علييج نتناقش ليش لآ 
> بخصوص سؤالج آشوف آنه ماله علاقة ب اي امارة ..^^
> وماعتقد اهالي دبي والشارجه يتشرطون واييد والفجيرة وراك لا ..
> وانا قلت سبب من اسباب العنوسة في مجتمعنا ..
> والسبب الي قلته معروف ومعظم الشباب يعانون من ظاهرة الغلاء في متطلبات الزواج وشروط الاهل 
> ومايحتاي انا اعدد الحالات لانه المشكلة مب مشكلة 2 ولا 10 ولا 20 ..
> انا عندي اقتراح نفتح لنا موضوع ثاني 
> وكل بنت تسال اخوانها ومحارمها (العزابيه) عن اسباب عزووف شبابنا عن الزواج وانتشار ظاهرة العنوسة ..!
> وانا اقولج اغلب ردود الشباب بتكون عن الغلاء وشروط اهل العروس ^^*




جاوبي ع الأسإلة لو سمحتى
بدون تهرب ..ومانشيتات عامة ..

ولا بنعتبر اتهامج بكلمة اغلبية مجرد كلام ماله 
معنى او يمكن له معنى في نفسج !!

اذا كنتي تعرفين ان المنتدى مختلط
هذيج الساعة يمكنج تفجين موضوع 
تسالين فيه الشباب!! 

لـــكن انا اقترح انج تجاوبين ع الاسالة افضل
ولا من بعد هــ الرد .بنتجاهل ردودج .
وبنعتبرها ردود تحاول صرفنا عن الموضوع

----------


## آنسة دبي

نبا نجمع صوت 180 الف اماراتيه 

وينكن يا بنات زايد 

وقفوا واتحدوا في نحو توطين الاسره المواطنه 


توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

ارجوك اخواتي لا تياسن فلا يضيع حقا وراءة مطالب 



اختي مالكو حايه،، ترقبوا حدثا فريدا من نوعه بس نبي الاستمراريه فالحمله ، بارك الله فيج وفالبنات

----------


## حياتي ابوي

> جاوبي ع الأسإلة لو سمحتى
> بدون تهرب ..ومانشيتات عامة ..
> 
> ولا بنعتبر اتهامج بكلمة اغلبية مجرد كلام ماله 
> معنى او يمكن له معنى في نفسج !!
> 
> اذا كنتي تعرفين ان المنتدى مختلط
> هذيج الساعة يمكنج تفجين موضوع 
> تسالين فيه الشباب!! 
> ...



ليش اتهرب ؟؟ واسالتج فيها نوع من الاستهزاء ..!!!؟؟
وشو فيج معصبه جي ..الله يهديج بس ..
وانا ماقلت والله ندخل الشباب منتدانا ويردون على الموضوع ..
اقري ردي عدل حبوبه..
شو فيها لو كل وحده سالت اخوها او خالها او عمها ..؟ لا حرام ولاعيب ..^^
وبهالطريقة يمكن نحصل حلول مناسبة ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

> نبا نجمع صوت 180 الف اماراتيه 
> 
> وينكن يا بنات زايد 
> 
> وقفوا واتحدوا في نحو توطين الاسره المواطنه 
> 
> 
> توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
> 
> ...






تسلمين آنسة دبي

ثقتي بالله إن ربي لا يضيع اجر العاملين
وإن ربي يحب المحسنين
ووانا ارى ان من اروع صور الاحسان 
ان يحسن الانسان لاولي القربى
و للوطن 
و لنصرة الحق


مستمرين بإذن الله 
لن يضرنا من خذلنا
ولن يضرنا من يخوفنا
و على ربنا متوكلين 

ولن يؤثر فينا المستهزئين
و أسأل الله أن يكفينا المستهزئين



بليز شيكي الايميل :Smile:

----------


## randomness

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## Luna Piena

كيف بنجمع 180 ألف !! الأكثرية ما يدخلون النت والمنتديات .. -_- .. ومع ذلك ما راح نيأس ^^ .. وللرفع

----------


## ALIAA99

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## Luna Piena

توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

*حياتي ابوي 
الغاليه انتي تتكلمين عن فرضيات فقط لا غير .. و من راسج 
يعني بتقنعيني انه الاهل صد مصلحه بناتهم !!!! و غلاء المهور 
الي تتكلمين عنه كان اكثر قبل الحين راتب 3 شهور صاار مهر ! 
ولا قبل ال70 الف بالحسره و يتزوج 100 الف و الحين عادي يولف فالسنه
300 الف و ما شاء الله شبابنا اهتمامهم شي ثاني و مكان ثاني .. الله يهديهم
و صار عزوف فالشباب عن الزواج و الدراسات تظهر انه الشاب من يدخل 26 يفكر فالزواج
بس بعد شو !!! عالعموم اتمنى انه نحن ما نظهر عن اهداف الحمله الي اساسها التوطين 
و لا نروح للارقام و الحصائيات الغير مسجله رسميا من الدوله .. و لا نقيس الحالات بوجهه نظر او راي نحن نتكلم عن حقائق و واقع هب بس نحن الي متخوفين لا وزاره التخطيط و صندوق الزواج .. الاثار السلبيه ما نلقاها الحين كثر بعدين مع انه الحين الاثار واضحه وضوح الشمس*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## مالكو حاية

> كيف بنجمع 180 ألف !! الأكثرية ما يدخلون النت والمنتديات .. -_- .. ومع ذلك ما راح نيأس ^^ .. وللرفع


بنجمعهن حبيبتي بإذن الله

انتي بس جمعي من تعرفين 
وكل وحدة تجمع من تعرف 

الله يوفقج حبيبتي على الاستمرار
و يتمم لنا ولكم على خير  :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> نبا نجمع صوت 180 الف اماراتيه 
> 
> وينكن يا بنات زايد 
> 
> وقفوا واتحدوا في نحو توطين الاسره المواطنه 
> 
> 
> توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
> 
> ...


*
البنات اللي نعرفن وين يشاركن ؟؟شي بنات وايد من خارج المنتدى ممكن اخبر البنات فالكليه وغيرهن بس خبرينا وين يشاركن*

----------


## بنت زايد6

ليش اتهرب ؟؟ واسالتج فيها نوع من الاستهزاء ..!!!؟؟
وشو فيج معصبه جي ..الله يهديج بس ..
وانا ماقلت والله ندخل الشباب منتدانا ويردون على الموضوع ..
اقري ردي عدل حبوبه..
شو فيها لو كل وحده سالت اخوها او خالها او عمها ..؟ لا حرام ولاعيب ..^^
وبهالطريقة يمكن نحصل حلول مناسبة ..
اسمحيلي اختي اعرف اسألتج موجهه لمالكو حاية بس انا حابة ارد عليج، ومالكو حاية ما حسيت من ردها انها قاعدة تتستهزأ، انتي قلتي انه اغلبية الشباب يعانون من الغلاء،انزين حبيبتي انا اعرف راي الشباب بس نحن نقول يتحججون بهالشي لأن انا من وعيت على هالدنيا ما شفت اهل تشرطوا ول بنت تشرطت ،يعني هم مطلعين الاشاعة ومصدقينها ، وبقولج المهر 20000وزهاب العروس 50000لان كل شي غالي الحين ومب شرات قبل وانتي شايفة الوضع ولو كل واحد دخل جمعية وجمع له فلوس بيعرس وبيسوي اللي يبيه، يعني اخواني من يشتغلون يجمعوا للمستقبل والواحد من يكمل 23يقدر يزوج ويبني بيت بعد والحمدالله مرفهين عمارهم يشتروا سيايير ومب قاصرنهم شي ،لانهم عرفوا كيف يتحكموا بمعاشهم وعمري ماشفت حد اذمر منهم بس واحد لان كان لعاب وراعي سفرات وعقب قرر يتزوج ، ونحن ما نبي نسمع رايهم بس قوليلنا انتي شفتي بعينج بنت تشرطت وكان مهرها 200000اذا شفتي قولي بس لا تبني كلامج على اشياء سمعتيها ، انا صح سمعت بس ما شفت بعيني

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## rose2oo9

الله يرزقني ويرزق خواتي و بنات المنتدى و بنات الإمارات و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الأتقياء الأنقياء ذو الصلاح و التقوى و الدين 

يا حي يا قيوم يااااااااااااااااااا ذا الجلال و الإكرام 

آمــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

* مــــــــــــع توطين الأسرة الإماراتية*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*فوووووووووووووووووووق*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sob7an: 
 :Sob7an: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*توطين الاسرة الامارتيه*توطين الاسره الامارتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

بنات بلادي لا تشوفن و تظهرن سجلن دخولكن بالتوطين ^^ 

الموضوع هب للعزابيات لا الموضوع للتوطين و تركيبه السكان و حتى راحتكن

----------


## مالكو حاية

> بنات بلادي لا تشوفن و تظهرن سجلن دخولكن بالتوطين ^^ 
> 
> الموضوع هب للعزابيات لا الموضوع للتوطين و تركيبه السكان و حتى راحتكن

----------


## أم نظارات

> *توطين الاسرة الامارتيه*توطين الاسره الامارتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## ss91

انا اشووف غلاء المهووور سبب رئيسي

المهر لازم ما يتعدى ال50 الف

اذا صدق بيشترون ريال مب سووق يخموونه خمـ

جنها عقب العرس ما بتشووف السووق

----------


## ss91

لا اله الا الله

محمد عبده ورسوله

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

توطين الاسرة الإماراتيه

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> توطين الأسرة الإماراتية
> 
> ...

----------


## بنت زايد6

توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## قلب من ورق

*من علامات الساعة التي أخبر بها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنها ستقع قبل قيام الساعة أن النساء سيكن أكثر من الرجال؛ فقد روى الإمام أحمد وغيره عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، يَرْفَعُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ: ) لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يُرْفَعَ الْعِلْمُ، وَيَظْهَرَ الْجَهْلُ، وَيَقِلَّ الرِّجَالُ، وَتَكْثُرُ النِّسَاءُ، حَتَّى يَكُونَ قَيِّمَ خَمْسِينَ امْرَأَةً رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ (.

وفي رواية أخرى عَنْ أَنَسٍ، قَالَ: كُنَّا نَتَحَدَّثُ أَنَّهُ: ) لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى تُمْطِرَ السَّمَاءُ، وَلَا تُنْبِتَ الْأَرْضُ، وَحَتَّى يَكُونَ لِخَمْسِينَ امْرَأَةً الْقَيِّمُ الْوَاحِدُ، وَحَتَّى أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ لَتَمُرُّ بِالْبَعْلِ فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا، فَيَقُولُ: لَقَدْ كَانَ لِهَذِهِ مَرَّةً رَجُلٌ (.

قال الحافظ ابن حجر: قِيلَ: سَبَبه أَنَّ الْفِتَن تَكْثُر فَيَكْثُر الْقَتْل فِي الرِّجَال لِأَنَّهُمْ أَهْل الْحَرْب دُون النِّسَاء، وَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْد الْمَلِك: هُوَ إِشَارَة إِلَى كَثْرَة الْفُتُوح فَتَكْثُر السَّبَايَا فَيَتَّخِذ الرَّجُل الْوَاحِد عِدَّة مَوْطُوآت. قُلْت: وَفِيهِ نَظَر؛ لِأَنَّهُ صَرَّحَ بِالْقِلَّةِ فِي حَدِيث أَبِي مُوسَى الْآتِي فِي الزَّكَاة عِنْد الْمُصَنِّف فَقَالَ: "مِنْ قِلَّة الرِّجَال وَكَثْرَة النِّسَاء". وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا عَلَامَة مَحْضَة لَا لِسَبَبٍ آخَر، بَلْ يُقَدِّر اللَّه فِي آخِر الزَّمَان أَنْ يَقِلّ مَنْ يُولَد مِنَ الذُّكُور وَيَكْثُر مَنْ يُولَد مِنَ الْإِنَاث، وَكَوْن كَثْرَة النِّسَاء مِنَ الْعَلَامَات مُنَاسِبَة لِظُهُورِ الْجَهْل وَرَفْع الْعِلْم.

وَقَوْله: "لِخَمْسِينَ" يَحْتَمِل أَنْ يُرَاد بِهِ حَقِيقَة هَذَا الْعَدَد، أَوْ يَكُون مَجَازًا عَنَ الْكَثْرَة، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَنَّ فِي حَدِيث أَبِي مُوسَى: ) وَيُرَى الرَّجُل الْوَاحِد يَتْبَعهُ أَرْبَعُونَ امْرَأَة (.

وقال ابن حجر أيضا: وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي التَّذْكِرَة: يَحْتَمِل أَنْ يُرَاد بِالْقَيِّمِ مَنْ يَقُوم عَلَيْهِنَّ سَوَاء كُنَّ مَوْطُوآت أَمْ لَا، وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يَكُون ذَلِكَ يَقَع فِي الزَّمَان الَّذِي لَا يَبْقَى فِيهِ مَنْ يَقُول: اللَّه اللَّه، فَيَتَزَوَّج الْوَاحِد بِغَيْرِ عَدَد جَهْلًا بِالْحُكْمِ الشَّرْعِيّ، قُلْت: وَقَدْ وُجِدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ بَعْض أُمَرَاء التُّرْكُمَان وَغَيْرهمْ مِنْ أَهْل هَذَا الزَّمَان مَعَ دَعْوَاهُ الْإِسْلَام، وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ.

وقال السندي: القيم: من يقوم بالأمر، وقيامه عليهن، إما بسبب القرابة أو بسبب الزواج، يدل على أنه يتزوج أحدُهم بغير عدد جهلا بالحكم الشرعي، والمراد بخمسين حقيقة العدد أو الكثرة، ويؤيد الثاني اختلاف العدد في أحاديث الباب، فقد جاء في حديث أبي موسى الأشعري: ) ويُرى الرجل الواحد يتبعه أربعون امرأة (.*
وفي بلادنا اعتقد انه الحوادث التي تعتبر مرادفه للحروب والي قامت تحصد شبابنا أكبر اشاره على كثرة النساء وقلة الرجال

----------


## بنت زايد6

من المصادفات أنه في اليوم الذي صدر فيه قرار تشكيل المجلس الاتحادي للتركيبة السكانية، كان طالب الدكتوراه في جامعة كويوتو اليابانية، كوجي هورينوكي، يعرض أطروحته بعنوان “التحولات السياسية والاجتماعية في الإمارات”. تتكون هذه الأطروحة التي هي أول أطروحة باللغة اليابانية عن دولة الامارات من مقدمة وأحد عشر فصلا، لكن اهم فصل على الاطلاق هو الفصل الذي يحمل عنوان “ثلاثون عاماً من الجدل حول التوطين في الإمارات

هذا على الصعيد النظري، أما من حيث البيانات فتقدر هذه الأطروحة أن إجمالي عدد سكان الإمارات بلغ 7،104 مليون نسمة، وأن عدد المواطنين في الإمارات هو 923 ألف نسمة، ما يعني أن نسبة المواطنين تراجعت إلى 13% عام ،2009 وتظهر البيانات أن الجالية الهندية هي الأكبر عدداً، لكن الجالية الصينية هي الجالية الأسرع نمواً في الإمارات حيث بلغ عددها نحو 200 ألف نسمة.


اقتصاد الإمارات ضخم، وهو الأسرع نمواً في المنطقة وقادر على خلق نحو 600 ألف وظيفة سنوياً في القطاع الخاص وحده، لكن على الرغم من ضخامته ونموه السريع غير قادر على إيجاد وظائف مناسبة لنحو 25-30 ألف مواطن يرغبون في العمل ولا يجدون عملاً في القطاع الخاص.



وبعيداً عن مدى دقة البيانات وصحة الخلاصات، فإن هذه الأطروحة تتوقف بشكل خاص عند قضية التوطين في الإمارات. يقول كوجي هورينوكي إن التوطين كان دائماً من بين أهم أولويات الحكومة الاتحادية منذ ولادتها الأولى، إلا أن شعار التوطين ظل مجرد شعار من دون أن يتحقق على أرض الواقع خلال ثلاثين السنة الماضية. لقد تشكلت مؤسسات وتكونت لجان، ووضعت الخطط والبرامج والسياسات وعلى كافة المستويات من أجل تحقيق التوطين، لكن ظل هذا الهدف الوطني عصياً ومراوغاً ويبدو أنه سيظل كذلك على الرغم من النيات الطيبة. فكيف يمكن توطين 4 ملايين وظيفة في القطاع الخاص؟



يعزي كوجي هورينوكي فشل التوطين في الإمارات إلى مجموعة من الأسباب البنيوية أهمها:



1- اختلال سوق العمل واختلال التركيبة السكانية وغياب تجربة ناجحة واحدة في مجال التوطين في الامارات.



2- استمرار التركيز على النمو أولاً والتوطين ثانياً. هذا التركيز على النمو الاقتصادي يخلق وظائف للوافدين وليس للمواطنين. لذلك إما أن تكون الأولوية للتوطين أو للنمو لكن لا يمكن أن تكون لهذين الهدفين المتناقضين معاً.



3- خروج القطاع الخاص في الإمارات عن نطاق السيطرة الرسمية. للقطاع الخاص في الإمارات منطقه الخاص ومصلحته الخاصة التي لا تتطابق مع المصلحة الوطنية والمجتمعية.



4- الوجود الكثيف والتحكم الضخم للجاليات الأجنبية بالقطاع الخاص. لقد استحوذت هذه الجالية على امتيازات تفوق كثيراً امتيازات الأقلية المواطنة. ومن غير المنطقي توقع أن هذه الجاليات ستتخلى عن امتيازاتها ومصالحها ومواقعها واستثماراتها طوعاً. بل من المنطقي توقع أن هذه الجاليات ستعمل كل ما في وسعها من أجل تأجيل وتعطيل شعار التوطين في مؤسسات القطاع الخاص.



أهم خلاصات هذا الفصل من الأطروحة هو الفشل في المواجهات السابقة مع مؤسسات القطاع الخاص، ولا يوجد ما يؤكد أن ذلك لن يتكرر مستقبلاً. ففي كل مرحلة من مراحل التعاطي مع التوطين تتراجع الحكومة في أول مواجهة أمام القطاع الخاص الذي يستخدم سلاحاً قوياً هو سلاح الاقتصاد الحر الذي يحد من التدخل الحكومي في نشاطاتها وقطاعاته.



من الواضح أن المشكلة، كما يراها كوجي هورينوكي هي في تغليب مصلحة السوق على مصلحة الوطن، وتغليب الاعتبارات الآنية على الاعتبارات الوطنية البعيدة المدى. في الصراع من أجل التوطين في الإمارات انتصر مبدأ الاقتصاد الحر، ومنطق القطاع الخاص الذي لن يصلح حاله طوعاً، ولا توجد قوة قادرة على جعله مرحبا بالتوطين وجاذباً للمواطنين. لقد أغلق هذا القطاع أبوابه أمام المواطنين وسيزداد حكراً على الوافدين، في حين سيبقى القطاع الحكومي الذي يعاني أصلاً من التضخم الوظيفي والترهل الإداري هو الملجأ الوحيد للتوطين.



تبدو أطروحات كوجي هورينوكي متشائمة بخصوص مستقبل التوطين في الإمارات. لكن الجانب المشرق الوحيد الذي لا يشير إليه هو أن النقاش المجتمعي حول التوطين مستمر ولن يتوقف. كما اتضح أن الحكومة لن تستسلم لهيمنة القطاع الخاص، ولن تتوقف عن رفع شعار التوطين، والدليل على ذلك تشكيل مجلس الإمارات للتوطين الذي عليه أن يخوض الآن معركة حاسمة وحازمة لتحقيق هدف التوطين الذي لم يتحقق خلال الثلاثين سنة الماضية.

----------


## أم .تيا

السلام عليكم بنات 

انا متابعة حملتكم من بدايتها وايدكم من كل قلبي لأنها مشكلة حقيقية وإنشاء الله طلبكم بيوصل للمسؤولين وتححقوا مرادكم

حبيت أخبركم هالحادثة ألي ذكرتني بحملتكم وصارتلي أمبارح بحكم عملي بقسم الشؤون القانونية والموارد البشرية بإحدى الشركات الخاصة أتصل في يوم الخميس أحدى البنوك ألي يطالب واحد من الموظفين المواطنين ألي يشتغلوا معنا في الشركة وخبروني عن القروض الشخصية وبطاقات الإئتمان الي متراكمة عليه مع إمتناعه عن السداد او حتى الرد على إتصالات البنك

مع العلم انو مواطن متعلم وعندو شهادة ومنصب في الشركة وراتبه عالي ما شاء الله وغير متزوج ومعاشه لابد ان يكفيه ويزيد طبعآ ولا يحتاج لا بطاقات ولا قروض

لما تحدثت معاه إمبارح لمحاولة حل المشكلة وكان صريح جدآ بحديثه معي وابتدى يفضفض بمشكلته قال:

انه من ثلاث سنين كان يفكر يتزوج بنت من عائلتهم وأتأجل الموضوع للسنة الي بعدها خلال هالسنة قام بالسفر هو وربعه لأحدى الدول العربية وهناك تعرف على بنت وحبها وتعلق فيها وصار كل شهرين ولا ثلاث يسافرلها محمل بالهدايا وكمان عمل لها فيزة زيارة كم مرة وتيجي هي لزيارته وطبعآ يتكفل بزيارتها كاملة من تذاكر السفر للفندق ويحملها بالهدايا لأهلها قبل ما تسافر 

وكل ما أهله فاتحو بموضوع الزواج من البنت الي مكلمين أهلها من زمان وتقريبآ كل العايلة تعرف بأنه ناوي يتزوجها الأخ يتهرب ويقول لأبوه وامه انا غيرت رأيي وما بدي اتزوجها وطبعآ لأنه عاشق

بعد حب دام اكثر من ثلاث سنين وفلوس كتيرة اندفعت وطبعآ ما يقدر يتزوجها لأنه أهله أكيد بيرفضوا ولأنه قلي بلسانه انه يعرف انها ما تناسبه كزوجة ولا يقدر يفوتها بيت اهله بيوم من الأيام بس مشكلته انه يحبها

والحين متراكمة ديونه والحبيبة تطلب منو انه يجيبها تقيم بدبي حتى لو ما تزوجها ويحصلها شغل وتهدده إذا ما جابها دبي كل واحد بطريق .

والأخ يطلب الشركة تصرفله سلفة ليسدد ديونه للبنك وطبعآ بقانون الشركة ما نصرف سلف لسداد ديون والسلف فقط تصرف للموظفين ألي بيحتاجو علاج أو أقساط مدارس ولازم تقديم اوراق تثبتت سبب السلفة

تخيلوا انه يطلب مني اساعده على الحصول عالسلفة بدون تقديم المستندات وطبعآ انا كنت متابعة حملتكون مما خلاني اقله كيف بدك اساعدك تسد الديون الي صرفتها على عشيقتك وتسد ديون صرفتها بما يغضب الله 
ليش ما تتزوج بنت بلدك ستر وغطا عليك لو هالفلوس اتزوجت فيها كان الحين عنك بيبي يحمل اسمك حتى هو استغرب من ردة فعلي عالموضوع واستغرب ليش الموضوع قهرني لهلدرجة رغم انه ما يعنيني بس عن جد اتذكرت حملتكم وحسيت بألمكم لما رجالكم تروح تصرف فلوسها عالغريبة وبنات البلاد مستنين النصيب والستر

عن جد يا بنات كنت اول انقهر لما اسمع ان واحد سوري اتزوج روسية أو فلبينية وطبعآ هالزيجات منتشرة كتير عن شبابنا وخاصة الي عايشين بالإمارات وكان ياخدها لأهلو ويكذب عليهم ويقول انها اسلمت وأحس بإحساس كل بنت تستنى النصيب وما يجي والعمر يمر و وولاد بلادها يتزوجو الروسيات الي لا هم من دينا ولا يعرفو شي عن عاداتنا وحتى انا اخاف على بنتي إذا هالإيام الشباب عزفت عن الزواج كيف بعد عشرين سنة مع العلم ان الزواج مش مكلف ابدآ في بلادنا والأهل صارو بهالإيام يزوجو بدون شروط ولو بس يلبس محبس ( الدبلة يعني)

انا اسفة على الإطالة بس الموقف مع هالرجل استفزني وحبيت اشاركم فيه 

الله ينصركم ويستر عكل بنات المسلمين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> السلام عليكم بنات 
> 
> انا متابعة حملتكم من بدايتها وايدكم من كل قلبي لأنها مشكلة حقيقية وإنشاء الله طلبكم بيوصل للمسؤولين وتححقوا مرادكم
> 
> حبيت أخبركم هالحادثة ألي ذكرتني بحملتكم وصارتلي أمبارح بحكم عملي بقسم الشؤون القانونية والموارد البشرية بإحدى الشركات الخاصة أتصل في يوم الخميس أحدى البنوك ألي يطالب واحد من الموظفين المواطنين ألي يشتغلوا معنا في الشركة وخبروني عن القروض الشخصية وبطاقات الإئتمان الي متراكمة عليه مع إمتناعه عن السداد او حتى الرد على إتصالات البنك
> 
> مع العلم انو مواطن متعلم وعندو شهادة ومنصب في الشركة وراتبه عالي ما شاء الله وغير متزوج ومعاشه لابد ان يكفيه ويزيد طبعآ ولا يحتاج لا بطاقات ولا قروض
> 
> لما تحدثت معاه إمبارح لمحاولة حل المشكلة وكان صريح جدآ بحديثه معي وابتدى يفضفض بمشكلته قال:
> ...




*عليكم السلام 
اشكرج صراحه نادرات اللي ايقولن كلمة حق مثلج ندري بعض الخوات العربيات والنعم فيهن بس الفئة االثانيه للاسف هي اللي منتشره مثل نموذج البنت اللي ذكرتيه فسالفة الريال 
وينهن اللي ضد الحملة شوفن ها انموذج واضح من نماذج وااااااايد استوت وبتستوي لشبابنا اذا ما حطينا حد للموضوع وما تعاوننا لوقف هالظاهرة اللي نتايجها مدمرة للجمتمع والاجيال اليايه 
كل الشكر لج ام تيا*

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## مالكو حاية

ام تيا الغالية يبتيييها في الصميم

ما قلت لكم حب الترانزيت و الفيز السياحية :Big Grin: 

شوو الحين غلطانة و لا صادقة برايكم ؟؟؟
اصلا لو بنعد مشاكلهن مابنخلص
ويحاولن يثننا عن الموضوع بعد..


أقوول خليينا ساكتين يــ ام تيا لا نفج باب ما يتسكر

وياريت بنات الامارات يشاركن 

مثل ما قال الشاعر :
ترا العز بــالجمعا..ومن شذّ راح ضعيف
ويمنى بلا يســرى.. بالاخطار مرهوونة

وترا الموضوع ما يخص العزابيات بس
ترااا يخصكن

كلكن 

وحدة وحدة،،بيت بيت ،،دار دار ،،الخ  :Big Grin:

----------


## مالكو حاية

> [CENTER][B][COLOR="Navy"]من علامات الساعة التي أخبر بها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنها ستقع قبل قيام الساعة أن النساء سيكن أكثر من الرجال؛ فقد روى الإمام أحمد وغيره عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، يَرْفَعُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ: ) لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يُرْفَعَ الْعِلْمُ، وَيَظْهَرَ الْجَهْلُ، وَيَقِلَّ الرِّجَالُ، وَتَكْثُرُ النِّسَاءُ، حَتَّى يَكُونَ قَيِّمَ خَمْسِينَ امْرَأَةً رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ (.
> 
> 
> 
> وفي بلادنا اعتقد انه الحوادث التي تعتبر مرادفه للحروب والي قامت تحصد شبابنا أكبر اشاره على كثرة النساء وقلة الرجال






ما نقدر نفتي ..
ولا نخمن الفتوى من راسنا يا الغالية ..
بس فعلا 
كثرة الموتى بسبت الحوادث..
مع خلل التركيبة..مع كثرة العنوسة .
.وكثرت الطلاق....
و المتزوجات من برا البلد و العكس،
شيء يدعونا للتفكر ..و التأمل ..


لا حول ولا وقوة إلا بالله 
و الله المستعان

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## همسة وفـا

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## بنت زايد6

> السلام عليكم بنات 
> 
> انا متابعة حملتكم من بدايتها وايدكم من كل قلبي لأنها مشكلة حقيقية وإنشاء الله طلبكم بيوصل للمسؤولين وتححقوا مرادكم
> 
> حبيت أخبركم هالحادثة ألي ذكرتني بحملتكم وصارتلي أمبارح بحكم عملي بقسم الشؤون القانونية والموارد البشرية بإحدى الشركات الخاصة أتصل في يوم الخميس أحدى البنوك ألي يطالب واحد من الموظفين المواطنين ألي يشتغلوا معنا في الشركة وخبروني عن القروض الشخصية وبطاقات الإئتمان الي متراكمة عليه مع إمتناعه عن السداد او حتى الرد على إتصالات البنك
> 
> مع العلم انو مواطن متعلم وعندو شهادة ومنصب في الشركة وراتبه عالي ما شاء الله وغير متزوج ومعاشه لابد ان يكفيه ويزيد طبعآ ولا يحتاج لا بطاقات ولا قروض
> 
> لما تحدثت معاه إمبارح لمحاولة حل المشكلة وكان صريح جدآ بحديثه معي وابتدى يفضفض بمشكلته قال:
> ...


مشكورة حبيبتي على وقفتج معانا وبالعكس انتي بينتي لوايد ناس انه كلامنا صح ومثل ما يقول المثل "شهد شاهد من اهلها"، اتمنى انه الصورة وضحت لبعض البنات اللي يتهمونا انه قاعدين نتبلى على بعض الجنسيات وخطوة خطوة بتبان الحقيقة وبيرفع الحجاب وان شاء الله خير.

----------


## بنت زايد6

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عيالي وبس

> أما حمدة المر المهيري موظفة فتقول: إن العنوسة ليست حصراً على الدولة، بل تعدّتها إلى دول أخرى خليجية وعربية وأوروبية، وذلك نتيجة أسباب عديدة منها إصرار الفتيات وحتى الشباب على نيل الشهادات العليا
> 
> صح


يمكن هي طموحه بس هب الكل ياليت كل وحده ما تحصر الاسباب فانسان معين العنوسه تعدت ثلث البنات واغلبهن وانا متأكده من رمستيه انهن هب من صاحبات الشهادات العليا انا درست وكل الي وياي اولا عددهن قليل ثانيا يتمنن يتزوجن ثالثا كملن لان عندهن وقت فراغ كبير هب حتى لمكسب مادي لانه بلادنا الغاليه ما ترقي الموظف ولو درجه حتى لو ياب الدكتوراه وهالشي هن بروحهن خبروني فيه ع فكره الدراسات العليا انا خلصتها فبداية 2010 يعني هب من سنين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*ويستمرررررر

توطين الاسره الاماراتيه* 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## بنت زايد6

اب اب اب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

ويستمرررر
توطين الأسره الإمارتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

كلام كبيــــر للدكتورة موزة غباش
ورأت غباش أن «تماسك الأسرة الإماراتية هدفها الأول، فالتوطين الأسري وزواج المواطن من مواطنة أهمها، علاوة على عملي ليكون لكل أسرة شابة مسكن، كما أن الترابط الأسري مهم، وسأسعى لتمكينه، ومحاربة ظاهرتي العنوسة والطلاق، بمعالجة أسبابهما، وسأتابع ملف حقوق المرأة، خصوصاً المطلقة والأرملة والعانس، والأهم هي قضية العنف ضدّ الأطفال، فلايزال الأطفال يتعرضون للعنف الجسدي واللفظي، لذا سأقترح وأتبنى وأدعم كل التشريعات التي تحمي الطفل، في البيت والمدرسة والشارع».


متقطف من جريدة الامارات اليوم




معا و بصوت واااحد

نعم لتوطيــــــــــــن الاسرة الاماراتية 

لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## قلب عطوف

> كلام كبيــــر للدكتورة موزة غباش
> ورأت غباش أن «تماسك الأسرة الإماراتية هدفها الأول، فالتوطين الأسري وزواج المواطن من مواطنة أهمها، علاوة على عملي ليكون لكل أسرة شابة مسكن، كما أن الترابط الأسري مهم، وسأسعى لتمكينه، ومحاربة ظاهرتي العنوسة والطلاق، بمعالجة أسبابهما، وسأتابع ملف حقوق المرأة، خصوصاً المطلقة والأرملة والعانس، والأهم هي قضية العنف ضدّ الأطفال، فلايزال الأطفال يتعرضون للعنف الجسدي واللفظي، لذا سأقترح وأتبنى وأدعم كل التشريعات التي تحمي الطفل، في البيت والمدرسة والشارع».
> 
> 
> متقطف من جريدة الامارات اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## مالكو حاية

> نبا نجمع صوت 180 الف اماراتيه 
> 
> وينكن يا بنات زايد 
> 
> وقفوا واتحدوا في نحو توطين الاسره المواطنه 
> 
> 
> توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
> 
> ...




بإذن الله مستمرين ..

بس لا تنسون الدعاء مع العمل يا خوااااتي

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

بنات بلادي لا تشوفن و تظهرن سجلن دخولكن بالتوطين ^^ 

الموضوع هب للعزابيات لا الموضوع للتوطين و تركيبه السكان و حتى راحتكن



شي يحزن و حسافه والله الي تقرا و لا تكتب حتى للرفع 

شي مواضيع مالها هدف المشاهدات توصل فوق ال100 الف و المشاركات خلال اسبوع الف

و و موضوع يخص بلادنا نشحت ردود

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

نعم لتوطيــــــــــــن الاسرة الاماراتية 

لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## مالكو حاية

لا تزعلين حبيبتي سفيرة ..

إن شاء الله رب العالمين معانا 

و اللي تبا تووقف مع بلادها ..
هذا موقف ..مشرف..وسيرة خالدة لمن أخلصوا النيات 
و اللي ما تبا ..التساهيل جدامها إن شاء الله .


مثل ما قال ابونا زايد الله يرحمه
كل إنسان بيذكر بعمله

يمكن البعض يظن انها حملة فاشلة 
او اصوات لا تسمع

أولا يكفي أن الله يسمعنا؟؟


اليوم ..كل إنسانة ..أخلصت النية ..لن تخسر ولن تخذل بإذن الله
غدا ...الاسر التي ستنعم -بحملتنا إن شاء الله -
سنفرح بذلك نحن ..ونأجر على وقفتنا نحن .
بإذن المولى تعالى...
يكفي اننا أردنا ازالة الظلم ..و احقاق الحق..
و نصرة اولي القربى ..
و الحفاظ على وطـــــــن غالي ..

ومن تخاذل عن الركب ..أو جاء متأخر ..
فلا عزاء له ..


عدد العضوات المشاركات المستمرات في الحملة 
لا يتجاوز ..10 ..
ومع ذلك المشاهدات عدت ال12 الف و المشاركات 
قريب بتوصل 500 مشاركة إن شاء الله

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

كلامج يحفز ما شاء الله و ان شاء الله نوصل الالف و نبطل الحمله ب حله يديده و اهدافنا

و تكون ارضنا لنا و عيالنا منا و فينا .. 


نعم لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه و لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## تقوى

الله المستعان ، العنوسة اضرارها النفسية والجسدية والاجتماعية والسلوكية من وجه نظري انها مب خطيرة وبس بل مدمرة ، بناتنا غاليات وما نبا انشوفهن عوانس ومب مستقرات مع زوج وعيال،شو هذي العادات والافكار إلى تحبس البنت في سجن العنوسة من انها لابد اتكون عربية ابا عن جد أو انها تكون ذات مستوى تعليمي معين وغيرها، يا ناس يسروا الله بيسر عليكم وأن عسرتوا ما اتعسرون الامور إلا على نفسكم، الحل في ان نرجع لدينا ونفهم احكامة وننهل من تعاليم دينا. الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## مالكو حاية

الغالية تقوى ..
مشكورة ع المشاركة اولا 

ثانيا صدقيني مافي دولة في العالم

اقول في العالم كله وانا واثقة 
مسهلة امور الزواج شرات الامارات


لكن صدقيني الاسباب هب في تسهيل امور الزواج من عدمه

ولا لو الموضوع تسهيل وتعسير 
تشان ما شفتي اغلب اللي يتزوجون وافدات متزوجين سابقاا

----------


## مالكو حاية

> كلامج يحفز ما شاء الله و ان شاء الله نوصل الالف و نبطل الحمله ب حله يديده و اهدافنا
> 
> و تكون ارضنا لنا و عيالنا منا و فينا .. 
> 
> 
> نعم لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه و لا للزواج المختلط




إن شاء الله غناااتي

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

نعم لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه و لا للزواج المختلط






توطين الاسره الاماراتيه ..

----------


## تقوى

،إذا البعض من عيال البلاد ما يبون يزوجون من بنات البلادة ، بنت بلادة تكون امة وخالته ويدتة واختة وعمتة وبنات اهلة هذيل كلهن بنات بلادة (( اللهم إذا كانوا من غير المواطنين)) والله مثل ما الشباب ما تمت جنسية إلا وزوجوا منها ،يعني هم ما فكروا في الهوية الوطنية وما فكروا انه بزواج رجل مواطن من اجنية معناه بالمقابل بقاء بنت مواطنة عانس ، نفتح المجال حق بنات البلاد وتزوج من رجل مناسب ومعيار الزواج الصح لا يقوم ان المواطنة تزوج مواطن ، بل من جاءكم من ترضون خلقة ودينة فزوجوه وهذا قول النبي علية الصلاه والسلام وما ينطق عن الهوى ان هو إلا وحيي يوحى هو من عند الله، حلال عليهم حرام علينا ليش التعصب، بعض الدول العربية مب لازم تزوج البنت من جنسيتها عادي لو البنت اتزوجت عربي ايفكرون بالستر وانة البنت آخر المطاف لازم تكون في بيت رجلها وترزق باطفال،البنت عدنا توصل الاربعين ومنتصف الثلاثين وبعدهم يشترطون، والله إن عنوستهن في ذمه كل من وقف عقبه في تيسيير الزواج من قانون أو أهل، الله المستعان وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> نعم لتوطيــــــــــــن الاسرة الاماراتية 
> 
> لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## فطمطم

> الزواج رزق و نصيب من الله سبحانه و تعالى ليش مضايجات يا بنات 
> 
> الله يرزق كل وحده تتمنى الزواج الزوج الصالح

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..


ومحد متضااايج عسب الزواج لااااااااا تفهمن غلط 
نحن نبا العادات و التقاليد و الدين يوصل لعيالنا 
للجيل الياي نبا وحده تزرع حب الوطن نبا انتاج اماراتي 
نبا بنات الامارات لعيال الامارات اظن لنا حق 
و بالتالي وايد اشيا بتتغير 
منها"
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
القضاء عالعنوسه
الحد من مشاكل ابناء المواطنه الي حليلهم انظلمو 
حد من سفر ابناء المواطن المتزوج ب اجنبيه مع الام بعد الطلاق
الهويه الاماراتيه و حب الوطن ف قلب اليهال الين الكبر 
جيل واعي و فاهم و جيل اماراتي لو استمرينا فالزواج المختلط 
العشوائي بنروووووح فيها هويتنا بتضيع 
شي مواطنين متزوجين نصرااااانيات لييييييييش خذ بنت بلادك 
شي مواااااطنين انسحرو و تعبوووو و طاااااحو و تخبلو بسبت شو 
الطمع .. 
شي مواطنين من بلاد الحرمه لبلاده يطالب بعياله !!!!!! ليش 
بنات ف قمه الاخلاق و العفه ما تزوجن ليييييييش ..! 
لااااا تقولن غلاء المهوور سبب تااااااااافه 

رجاء اقرن الموضوع كامل هب سطر و عشر لا ...

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100 و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100* ..

----------


## بنت زايد6

ويستمر رفع شعار توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## ام رشوووودي

الله يوفق الجميع 
والنصيب يصيب 

موفقات خواتي

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> ،إذا البعض من عيال البلاد ما يبون يزوجون من بنات البلادة ، بنت بلادة تكون امة وخالته ويدتة واختة وعمتة وبنات اهلة هذيل كلهن بنات بلادة (( اللهم إذا كانوا من غير المواطنين)) والله مثل ما الشباب ما تمت جنسية إلا وزوجوا منها ،يعني هم ما فكروا في الهوية الوطنية وما فكروا انه بزواج رجل مواطن من اجنية معناه بالمقابل بقاء بنت مواطنة عانس ، نفتح المجال حق بنات البلاد وتزوج من رجل مناسب ومعيار الزواج الصح لا يقوم ان المواطنة تزوج مواطن ، بل من جاءكم من ترضون خلقة ودينة فزوجوه وهذا قول النبي علية الصلاه والسلام وما ينطق عن الهوى ان هو إلا وحيي يوحى هو من عند الله، حلال عليهم حرام علينا ليش التعصب، بعض الدول العربية مب لازم تزوج البنت من جنسيتها عادي لو البنت اتزوجت عربي ايفكرون بالستر وانة البنت آخر المطاف لازم تكون في بيت رجلها وترزق باطفال،البنت عدنا توصل الاربعين ومنتصف الثلاثين وبعدهم يشترطون، والله إن عنوستهن في ذمه كل من وقف عقبه في تيسيير الزواج من قانون أو أهل، الله المستعان وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



"البعض من عيال البلاد اللي ما يبون يتزوجون من بنات بلادهم" شوفي شو الاسبا ب 
قبل شوفي كم جنسية موجوده فالدولة بالتالي الرجل الاماراتي صار هدف ومطمع لعدة فئات معرووفه 
اما البنت الاماراتية تتزوج عربي انا اختلف وياج كليا بما اني هب معرسه يعني مستحييييييييل اتزوج غير شاب اماراتي اماراتي اماراتي 
اذا بعض الشباب سارو عرسو عوافدات واجنبيات والبنات خذن عرب واجانب بالتالي بنحصل عيال ما يعرفون حق عاداتنا وتقاليدنا يحسون بغربة فبلادهم وعيال المواطنة بينحرمون من الجنسية يعني بدل لا يزيد عدد المواطنين بينقص بالقو معناها نحن يالسين انخرب ما نصلح الوضع 
عن لو اوصل الثلاثين والاربعين والخمسين ما باخذ الا ولد بلادي

----------


## السوسنه

> اختيه بارك الله فيج 
> تراا هــ العلثة لاااعت جبوودنا منها
> يوم انتوا عيال الدار وبنات الدار تصدقوون
> اللي يكتبونه اللي هم بعيدين كــ ل البعد 
> عن المشكلة و القضية ..وين بتنحل الامور.؟؟
> 
> انتن ما تشوفن ان الدولة ..تحاول تخفض 
> تكاليف الزواج بشتى الطرق..
> 
> ...


يعني بتقولين الزواج من أجنبيات السبب؟

ما أظن ترا لو تشوفين نسبة زواج المواطنين من مواطنات بتحصلينها أكثر عن يلي يتزوجون غير مواطنات

تقولين البنات معنسات انزين ما تجوفين نسبة الشباب العزاب؟

الأسباب الحقيقيه هي يلي أنا ذكرتها

نسبة التعليم عند المواطنات أعلى بوايد عن المواطنين و الريال ما يبا وحده متعلمه خاصه لو تعليم عالي

و البنت بعد يوم تكون صغيره تتخقق أبا أكمل تعليمي ما أحتاي ريال أبا أعيش حياتي براحتي مابا ريال ينغص عيشتي مابا أعرس

يوم تصك ال 35 تسأل وين المعرس

و بعد يلي يقولون نحن ما ناخذ من القبيله الفلانيه و ما انساب إلا يلي من ثوبنا

ترا كله يأثر

بالنسبه للمهر ترا تدرين الدوله محددته لكن خلف الكواليس؟ الريال يدفع 400 ألف و في الدوله يسجل 50 ألف ترا كلنا نعرف هالشي

المشكله عند الحريم مب الرياييل

اخر إحصائيه تقول الشباب المواطنين عددهم أكثر عن المواطنات و بعد اخر إحصائية زواج تقول نسبة الزواج بين المواطنين و الغير مواطنات أقل عن المواطنين و المواطنات

عيل نستنتج إنه الشباب المواطن أكثريتهم مب معرسين

و لا تنسين شي وايد زيجات مواطنين ويا مواطنات تنتهي عقب 3 شهور بطلاق و بالنهايه الحرمه تشل فكرة الزواج من راسها و الريال يعرس أجنبية

هذا يلي قام يصير

البنت لازم تخف خقتها شوي عولد بلادها و ذيج الحزه الحياة بتستمر

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

الله ينصركم يارب ,, والله مثل ما قالت الاخت مالكو حيله الدولة ما قصرت لكن الشباب لازم يحسون بالمشكله للاسف الاغلب يعرفون سلبيات زواج الوافدات بس مع جيه مستمرين

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
توطين الاسرة الامارتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..


ومحد متضااايج عسب الزواج لااااااااا تفهمن غلط 
نحن نبا العادات و التقاليد و الدين يوصل لعيالنا 
للجيل الياي نبا وحده تزرع حب الوطن نبا انتاج اماراتي 
نبا بنات الامارات لعيال الامارات اظن لنا حق 
و بالتالي وايد اشيا بتتغير 
منها"
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
القضاء عالعنوسه
الحد من مشاكل ابناء المواطنه الي حليلهم انظلمو 
حد من سفر ابناء المواطن المتزوج ب اجنبيه مع الام بعد الطلاق
الهويه الاماراتيه و حب الوطن ف قلب اليهال الين الكبر 
جيل واعي و فاهم و جيل اماراتي لو استمرينا فالزواج المختلط 
العشوائي بنروووووح فيها هويتنا بتضيع 
شي مواطنين متزوجين نصرااااانيات لييييييييش خذ بنت بلادك 
شي مواااااطنين انسحرو و تعبوووو و طاااااحو و تخبلو بسبت شو 
الطمع .. 
شي مواطنين من بلاد الحرمه لبلاده يطالب بعياله !!!!!! ليش 
بنات ف قمه الاخلاق و العفه ما تزوجن ليييييييش ..! 
لااااا تقولن غلاء المهوور سبب تااااااااافه 

رجاء اقرن الموضوع كامل هب سطر و عشر لا ...

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> يعني بتقولين الزواج من أجنبيات السبب؟
> 
> ما أظن ترا لو تشوفين نسبة زواج المواطنين من مواطنات بتحصلينها أكثر عن يلي يتزوجون غير مواطنات
> 
> تقولين البنات معنسات انزين ما تجوفين نسبة الشباب العزاب؟
> 
> الأسباب الحقيقيه هي يلي أنا ذكرتها
> 
> نسبة التعليم عند المواطنات أعلى بوايد عن المواطنين و الريال ما يبا وحده متعلمه خاصه لو تعليم عالي
> ...


الفئه اللي ذكرتيها اللي يتشرطن واللي ما نبا من القبيله الفلانيه اتقلصت من الواقع اللي اشوفه اختلف معاج هاي اسباب قبل عشرين سنه ممكن بس الحين الاسره الاماراتيه اصبحت واعيه اكثر

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..
> 
> 
> ومحد متضااايج عسب الزواج لااااااااا تفهمن غلط 
> نحن نبا العادات و التقاليد و الدين يوصل لعيالنا 
> للجيل الياي نبا وحده تزرع حب الوطن نبا انتاج اماراتي 
> نبا بنات الامارات لعيال الامارات اظن لنا حق 
> و بالتالي وايد اشيا بتتغير 
> ...


معاج 100% الهدف الهويه الاماراتيه وليس الزواج واعتقد الشي واضح جداً

----------


## عيالي وبس

> معاج 100% الهدف الهويه الاماراتيه وليس الزواج واعتقد الشي واضح جداً


طبعا الهدف واضح ولا ليش انا وحده معرسه وعنديه عيال ومشاركه بالحمله اكيد عشان ما ايي يوم وانقول كان هناك مواطن كل الحالات الي جداميه مواطنين ماخذين وافدات عيالهم الشباب خذوا من نفس جنسبة الام الا من النوادر وهالشي طبعا لالتصاق العيال بامهم من صغرهم ولانها اكيد بتحب الخير لعيال بلادها اكثر عن بلاد ابوهم وهالشي بعد طبيعي بسنا خلل بالتركيبه السكانيه باجر بنطالع حولنا ما بنلقى ملامح مشوهه لهويه راحت الريال ما ايفكر الا بمصلحته عكس البنات سبحان الله حتى لو مالهن غرض الا ان خوفهن ع مصلحة بلادهن اكبر

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عيالي وبس صح والله و انا لاحظت هالشي الحب ع بذره و الام من تربي

لا تعرفين اغلب البنات يشوفن انه ندور ريايل نظره فيها تخلف و جهل 

من العنوان اتحرن هالشي من جيه الي ترد رد عوي لا تردن عليها و خل نرفع الموضوع






يا احلا بنات 


بنات بلادي 



ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

قال نصيب قااال..
يعني وحدة ماخذ مواطن شوو بتقووولكن ..عن الحملة ؟؟
.حقووق..ومصاالح البلد ؟؟
وكلاامكن صح؟؟
ولا نموت نموت ويحيى الوطن؟؟

خف عليناا بس ^^
حركاات يعني عشاان..تقنعونا ؟؟
يعني صدقني يعني هههههههههه




اكييييد مب كل الكلام ينقاال في المنتدى..
..


المهم ...^^


امااا صدق نصييييب ...^^

حبل غسيـــــــــل ...نعلق عليييه كل شيء..



عجيـــــــــــــــــــب  :Big Grin:

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .

----------


## D!or AD

واااااااااحسرة قلبي  :Frown:  ماعرف شقول 

صدق موضوع يقهر ويضايق 
الله كريم :Frown:

----------


## مالكو حاية

آنسة دبي.

سكرة الأمارات
<<معانا وين ما تكونين  :Smile: 

عيالي وبس

سفيرة دبي


بنت زايد 6

كيسة جمعية

مالكو حاية 

وتستمر المسيرة بإذن الله 


معا ..نحو :




توطين الأسرة الإماراتية

----------


## ام رشوووودي

لوووول. ترا الي جمعني بريلي النصيب 

انا بالمغرب وههو بالامارات 


ومالتقينا الا صدفه وضرابه 


والقت قلوبنا 

مافي طرق ملتويه يعني هههههههه


عموما 

الي يبني علاقته على اساس مصلحه دنيويه 
وطمع 
او الي تحكم الريال بسحر وشعوذه عمرها ما راح تكون مرتاحه 
والله يرد كيد كل ساحر وكل ماكر بنحره

(ولا يفلح الساحر حيث اتى) 

ما انكر واقع موجود
ولكن بعد لا تعممون على كل المغربيات 

مو معقوله شعب فوق العشرين مليون رجاله ديوثين ونسائه فاجرات ومشعوذات


للعلم المغربيات يتزوجون حتى من بنغالين وسرلنكين 
وفرنسين وباكستانين 
واوروبين وعربيين 
مو بس خليجين 


والشي الأهم ترا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا هي عادات اسلاميه
لكن الحق على الامهات المسلمات الي ما يعرفون كيف يربون عيالهم

كل وحده تربي عيالها بطريقة الغرب وحجتهم (هذا تطور وهذا افضل) 


الله يوفقكن خواتي ويرزقكم الازواج الصالحين 


امين

----------


## مالكو حاية

> عيالي وبس صح والله و انا لاحظت هالشي الحب ع بذره و الام من تربي
> 
> لا تعرفين اغلب البنات يشوفن انه ندور ريايل نظره فيها تخلف و جهل 
> 
> من العنوان اتحرن هالشي من جيه الي ترد رد عوي لا تردن عليها و خل نرفع الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حبيبتي ...البعض بيمووت عشاان يثنينا...

اقووولج من اياام الدنياا .وكل من له غااية في النفس
يحاالون يثنون اصحاب الاهداف السامية عن هدفهم

حتى الاستشهادييين الفلسطينين ...سمووهم تفجيريين 
وسمووو الاستشهاد ..انتحاااار ..
ليش....؟؟؟


ما علييج ..نحن بنات زاااااااايد 

و 
يـــاجبــــــــــــل ..مايهزكـــ ريـــــــــــــح

----------


## بنت زايد6

توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## روح وليد

الله المستعان

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .

----------


## مالكو حاية

> لوووول. ترا الي جمعني بريلي النصيب 
> 
> انا بالمغرب وههو بالامارات 
> 
> 
> ومالتقينا الا صدفه وضرابه 
> 
> 
> والقت قلوبنا 
> ...


عزيزتي ام رشودي:

سمعتي حد قال مغربيااات ؟؟؟ ولا النقاش عااام ؟؟؟

ثاني شي ...بقوولج قصة ..صارت لنا ..

يعني مابا حد يقولي سمعت يقولون..
لا هاي صارت جداامنا ...

ياتنا اا وحدة مغربية عزباء...محد طلب منها تدخل بيتنا ..
وعقب...يلست ..ترمس..
وتدافع ....
وتبرر ....
وتشجب.. 
وتنكر...

المهم .عقب هــ الكلام كله ..دشت الحمام ..تكلم 
تيلفووون؟؟؟

هذا شوو تسمينه عزيزتي ..ام رشودي...؟؟

نقتل القتيل..ونمشي ..في جنازته..؟؟

ولا أسمع كلامك أسدأك ..أشوف افعالك أستغرب..؟؟


اختي اذا حابة تناقشين موضوع بنات بلادج 
الادارة فاجة ملتقى المتزوجات مواطنين ..وفاجة ملتقى للمغربيات
اضاافة ان عندكن منتديات عديدة تتكلم عنكم .وتطالب بحقوقكم 


اما هذا ملتقى بنات الامارات..

السموحة ..منج

احااول اجاامل .بس بطبيعتي ما حب المجاملة 
وحتى لوكنت احبها فاني ارفض اجامل ع قضية .ظلمت بنات بلادي
وخلتهن عوانس في بيوتهن او مطلقات متلتهاات بعيالهن ..؟؟؟
واخر شي..تبوني اقتنع ان السبب الوحيد ..
هو النصيب...

وسمحيلي اضيف اني هب مناقشتنج حتى لو رديتي علي

لسبب واحد ..
ان الموضوع مساره واحد ..وهدفه واحد ..ومابا احوله ..
وكل الهدف من الرد ..عدم تجاهلج ..واعتبرج ضيفة

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .


معاكم قلباً وقالباً

----------


## مالكو حاية

> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> 
> 
> معاكم قلباً وقالباً




هلاا وغلااا ما طعت اضعف

وكلنا اساسا ما طعنا نضعف :Smile: 

اذا حابة ..تكونين معانا ..
تواصلي ع الخاص

موفقة خير غنااتي

----------


## أم .تيا

> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> توطـــــــّين الأســـــُرة الأمـــــّــاراتـــية .
> 
> 
> معاكم قلباً وقالباً

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

يارب الحمله تحقق اهدافها

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

الهدف مب لنا نحن ’’ الهدف والنتايج للجيل اللي ياي ,,

----------


## مالكو حاية

ام تياا 

يسلموو الغالية ع التعاطف و الرفع
رفع الله قدرك في الدنيا والاخرة 
ورفع عنك ظلم الظالمين


ما طعت اضعف..

إن شاء الله الحملة ..بتيب نتااايج
بس صبروا الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## قمر سماه

معا لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه 


الله يوفق اليميع

----------


## قمر سماه

فوق 


معا لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

*توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه*

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sha2: 


توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه


 :Allah Mos:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

التوطين 
التوطين
التوطين

----------


## عيالي وبس

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sha2: 


توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه


 :Allah Mos:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## أم نظارات

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..

----------


## بنت زايد6

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الأسره الأماراتيه

----------


## أم نظارات

> *توطين الاسرة الامارتيه*توطين الاسره الامارتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Hamdolleah Emo: 

و صلنا أكثر من 13 ألف مشاهدة 

و قريب الــ 500 مشاركة 


و تستمر المسيرة  :Sha2: 


توطين الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Hamdolleah Emo: 

و صلنا أكثر من 13 ألف مشاهدة 

و قريب الــ 500 مشاركة 


و تستمر المسيرة  :Sha2: 


توطين الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Hamdolleah Emo: 

و صلنا أكثر من 13 ألف مشاهدة 

و قريب الــ 500 مشاركة 


و تستمر المسيرة  :Sha2: 


توطين الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

ان شالله مستمرين

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*وطني انا* ..انا وطني 
*
ونستمرررررررررررررررررررررر*

*معا لتوطين الاسرة الاماراتيه*

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

الله ايوفق لما فيه خير هالبلاد

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

شو رايكم بأقتراحي
انه اللي تزوج من وافده ما يعطونها الجواز الاماراتي

----------


## مالكو حاية

> شو رايكم بأقتراحي
> انه اللي تزوج من وافده ما يعطونها الجواز الاماراتي


لازم ما يعطون حتى عيالها

عيااالها هب احسن
عن عيااال المواطنة لي ماخذه واافد..

عشان نشووف هــ النصيب بيستمر ولاّ لا ؟

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> لازم ما يعطون حتى عيالها
> 
> عيااالها هب احسن
> عن عيااال المواطنة لي ماخذه واافد..
> 
> عشان نشووف هــ النصيب بيستمر ولاّ لا ؟


*

أكيييييد ما بيستمر النصيييب واضحه السالفه .. انا بعد رايي التشجيع على الزواج المبكر بين المواطنين كحل*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> شو رايكم بأقتراحي
> انه اللي تزوج من وافده ما يعطونها الجواز الاماراتي



ويااج فالراي

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> لازم ما يعطون حتى عيالها
> 
> عيااالها هب احسن
> عن عيااال المواطنة لي ماخذه واافد..
> 
> عشان نشووف هــ النصيب بيستمر ولاّ لا ؟


 في هاي صدقتي عيال ليش عيال المواطنه اللي مزوجه من وافد عيالها ما يعطونهم الجواز والمواطن اللي مزوج وافده يعطونهم!!!





> *
> 
> أكيييييد ما بيستمر النصيييب واضحه السالفه .. انا بعد رايي التشجيع على الزواج المبكر بين المواطنين كحل*


اتوقع جيه بعد ,, والزواج المبكر بعد من الحلول 




> ويااج فالراي


يارب التوفيق

----------


## مالكو حاية

خواتي كيسة جمعية و ماطعت اضعف

فعلا الزواج المبكر احد الحلول...
بس مب هذا بيت القصيد..
علينا نعرف اول .
.شو اسباب عزوف الشباب عن الزواج المبكر؟

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

هو جزء من الحل ,, والحين الشباب يبون يتعلمون من اخطاء ربعهم في الزواج ويتانون ,, والزواج المبكر اللي قصدته مب انه يخلص ثانوية لاا يعني 25 سنه الحين في شباب عدوا الـ30 وما ازوجوا يعني وهذا يعتبر عمر كبير للشاب نسبياً ,,

----------


## عمودية دبي

اسمحوا لي ما فهمت شو الهدف من الحملة?
هل في احد من صناع القرار داعم للحملة ويتابعها ؟
وهل هذي الحملة بتغيير شي من الواقع ؟ 

شو المطلوب من العضوات من اجل دعم الحملة 
هل هو مجرد رفع الموضوع او هناك ادوار اكبر
مثل تعميم الحملة على منتديات اماراتية اخرى
تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## 3thbeh

المشكلة مب في البنات <.< 
اي شبح عنوسه هالي يلحقنا <.< ... ماشوفه @[email protected] الحمدلله والشكر سواء اتزوجنا ولا ماتزوجنا ... المهم الحمدلله عايشين بصحه وسلامه في بيت هلنا معززين مكرمين ...مب ناقصنا شي ... @[email protected] 
كل شي قسمة ونصيب ... نصيب كل وحدة مكتوبلها من يوم هيه نونو .. محد يعرف شكله ولا اسمه ولا متى بيي ...

ليش عدو البنات الي مب متزوجات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش ماعدو الشباب عشان نعرف بعد كم واحد ماتزوج <.<.....؟؟؟؟ 

انا ماضني محسوبة ضمن ال ١٧٥ الف ههههههههههههه ..

----------


## بنت زايد6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اسمحوا لي ما فهمت شو الهدف من الحملة?
هل في احد من صناع القرار داعم للحملة ويتابعها ؟
وهل هذي الحملة بتغيير شي من الواقع ؟ 

شو المطلوب من العضوات من اجل دعم الحملة 
هل هو مجرد رفع الموضوع او هناك ادوار اكبر
مثل تعميم الحملة على منتديات اماراتية اخرى
تقبلوا مروري*

هلا اختي ، بالنسبة للمسؤولين خواتي اللي وياي فالحملة يقولون يعرفوا مسؤولين متابعين معانا الحملة ومالكو حاية بتشوف اعضاء من اللي منتخبيهم فالمجلس الوطني ويمكن يدعمونا، وأتمنى انه هالحملة تغير شي من ارض الواقع ونحن قاعدين ناخذ بالاسباب وكل شي بيد رب العالمين ، نحن اللي علينا سويناه،اذا تقدرين تكتبين حلول يكون زين وتقدرين ترفعين الموضوع وحلوة الفكرة اذا عممناه على منتديات ثانية بس لازم يكون شخص مسؤول فالمنتديات الثانية ويمكن يصير تشتت بس نحن نريد نجمع اكبر عدد من البنات وبنشوف راي بنات الحملة

----------


## بنت زايد6

> اسمحوا لي ما فهمت شو الهدف من الحملة?
> هل في احد من صناع القرار داعم للحملة ويتابعها ؟
> وهل هذي الحملة بتغيير شي من الواقع ؟ 
> 
> شو المطلوب من العضوات من اجل دعم الحملة 
> هل هو مجرد رفع الموضوع او هناك ادوار اكبر
> مثل تعميم الحملة على منتديات اماراتية اخرى
> تقبلوا مروري*


هلا اختي ، بالنسبة للمسؤولين خواتي اللي وياي فالحملة يقولون يعرفوا مسؤولين متابعين معانا الحملة ومالكو حاية بتشوف اعضاء من اللي منتخبيهم فالمجلس الوطني ويمكن يدعمونا، وأتمنى انه هالحملة تغير شي من ارض الواقع ونحن قاعدين ناخذ بالاسباب وكل شي بيد رب العالمين ، نحن اللي علينا سويناه،اذا تقدرين تكتبين حلول يكون زين وتقدرين ترفعين الموضوع وحلوة الفكرة اذا عممناه على منتديات ثانية بس لازم يكون شخص مسؤول فالمنتديات الثانية ويمكن يصير تشتت بس نحن نريد نجمع اكبر عدد من البنات وبنشوف راي بنات الحملة

----------


## بنت زايد6

> المشكلة مب في البنات <.< 
> اي شبح عنوسه هالي يلحقنا <.< ... ماشوفه @[email protected] الحمدلله والشكر سواء اتزوجنا ولا ماتزوجنا ... المهم الحمدلله عايشين بصحه وسلامه في بيت هلنا معززين مكرمين ...مب ناقصنا شي ... @[email protected] 
> كل شي قسمة ونصيب ... نصيب كل وحدة مكتوبلها من يوم هيه نونو .. محد يعرف شكله ولا اسمه ولا متى بيي ...
> 
> ليش عدو البنات الي مب متزوجات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش ماعدو الشباب عشان نعرف بعد كم واحد ماتزوج <.<.....؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> انا ماضني محسوبة ضمن ال ١٧٥ الف ههههههههههههه ..


اختي انا زين مني رديت عليج لان تعبنا ونحن نفهم فيكم ، سيري الصفحات اللي قبل واقري لان نحن تعبنا من كثر ما نردد ونعيد

----------


## randomness

حابه أقول راايي بكل صراحه ومن واقع أعيشه عندي أخوو ما شاء الله عليه متكفل بعائله كامله 
يعني يدفع من راتبه والباجي من راتب الوالد الله يرحمة .. وكان ناوي يتزوج طبعاً اضطر ياخذ قرض(هذا الكلام أيام ما كانوا يسمحون بأخذ القروض من البنوك) عشان يعرس لكن التفكير وين بيسكن العروس خلاه يتراجع وبدال لا يعرس بنا له ملحق بالبيت وحليله أجل العرس كم سنه لأنه يدري العرس كم بيكلفه وهوو ماعنده بيزات تكفي المهر والطلبات أهل العروس والصاله وغيرها .. 

فأكيد سبب رئيسي متطلبات العرس في تأخر زواج كثيير من المواطنين حتى هوو قال يبي ياخذ لبنانيه أو سوريه طبعاً أنا نهيته وبينت له سلبيات الزواج ... بس أنا أعرف أخوي موب مال وافدات بالعكس يموت في بنت البلاد حتى إنه ما يمانع تكون أكبر منه بسنه أو سنتين أهم شي بنت زينه 

خواتي ادعوا له بالزوجه الصالحه .. 

والله ينصركم ويعينكم على تحقيق أهداف هذي الحمله ...

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> اسمحوا لي ما فهمت شو الهدف من الحملة?
> هل في احد من صناع القرار داعم للحملة ويتابعها ؟
> وهل هذي الحملة بتغيير شي من الواقع ؟ 
> 
> شو المطلوب من العضوات من اجل دعم الحملة 
> هل هو مجرد رفع الموضوع او هناك ادوار اكبر
> مثل تعميم الحملة على منتديات اماراتية اخرى
> تقبلوا مروري*


هلا بالنسبه للهدف هو الحفاط على الهويه الاماراتيه بتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه طبعا ما يخفى عليج الحال وفكرة انه الموضوع ينتشر منتديات ثانيه فكره وايد حلوه بس رايي من رايي بنت زايد،، مب الحين خلي الحمله تقوى اكثر

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> المشكلة مب في البنات <.< 
> اي شبح عنوسه هالي يلحقنا <.< ... ماشوفه @[email protected] الحمدلله والشكر سواء اتزوجنا ولا ماتزوجنا ... المهم الحمدلله عايشين بصحه وسلامه في بيت هلنا معززين مكرمين ...مب ناقصنا شي ... @[email protected] 
> كل شي قسمة ونصيب ... نصيب كل وحدة مكتوبلها من يوم هيه نونو .. محد يعرف شكله ولا اسمه ولا متى بيي ...
> 
> ليش عدو البنات الي مب متزوجات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش ماعدو الشباب عشان نعرف بعد كم واحد ماتزوج <.<.....؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> انا ماضني محسوبة ضمن ال  الف ههههههههههههه ..


تراه فينا المتزوجه شو معنآة هذا ؟ الهدف من الحمله واضح وضوح الشمس الهوية الاماراتيه مب دورولنا معرس والهدف المواطنين وشكرا لج

----------


## دموع النور

الله يرزق كل مسلمة بالزوج الصالح

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> حابه أقول راايي بكل صراحه ومن واقع أعيشه عندي أخوو ما شاء الله عليه متكفل بعائله كامله 
> يعني يدفع من راتبه والباجي من راتب الوالد الله يرحمة .. وكان ناوي يتزوج طبعاً اضطر ياخذ قرض(هذا الكلام أيام ما كانوا يسمحون بأخذ القروض من البنوك) عشان يعرس لكن التفكير وين بيسكن العروس خلاه يتراجع وبدال لا يعرس بنا له ملحق بالبيت وحليله أجل العرس كم سنه لأنه يدري العرس كم بيكلفه وهوو ماعنده بيزات تكفي المهر والطلبات أهل العروس والصاله وغيرها .. 
> 
> فأكيد سبب رئيسي متطلبات العرس في تأخر زواج كثيير من المواطنين حتى هوو قال يبي ياخذ لبنانيه أو سوريه طبعاً أنا نهيته وبينت له سلبيات الزواج ... بس أنا أعرف أخوي موب مال وافدات بالعكس يموت في بنت البلاد حتى إنه ما يمانع تكون أكبر منه بسنه أو سنتين أهم شي بنت زينه 
> 
> خواتي ادعوا له بالزوجه الصالحه .. 
> 
> والله ينصركم ويعينكم على تحقيق أهداف هذي الحمله ...


هلا اختي 
الله يرزق اخوج الزوجه الصالحه 
وله اجر ان شالله ،، في رايي اذا مثل ماهو منتشر بين الناس انه المواطنه تكاليف عرسها وايده بعد منتشر انه الوافده او الاجنبيه باجر عقب العرس بطالبه بقائمة طلبات بدئا بتذاكر لهلها الى مالا نهايه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

مستمرررررر
توطين
الاسره
الاماراتيه

----------


## randomness

> هلا اختي 
> الله يرزق اخوج الزوجه الصالحه 
> وله اجر ان شالله ،، في رايي اذا مثل ماهو منتشر بين الناس انه المواطنه تكاليف عرسها وايده بعد منتشر انه الوافده او الاجنبيه باجر عقب العرس بطالبه بقائمة طلبات بدئا بتذاكر لهلها الى مالا نهايه


كلامج صحيح وأنا هذا كان كلامي مع أخوي عن الزواج من وافده .. 
فكل الحالات الخساره موجوده بس هوو قال أخسر بعدين ولا أخصر بالبدايه ويتم مفلس 

الله يعين ما نقدر نلوم المواطنين ولا حتى البنات لأنه الأهالي هم إلي يطلبون أكثر شي موب البنات

----------


## وهج1

خواتي انا وياكم 100%
بس تعرفون المشكله وين تكمن ؟؟؟المشكله في تفكير شبابنا مش في الوافده
نحن كلنا متفقين ان الوافده لها مصلحه وحده في الزواج من مواطن الا وهي الفلوس والحياه المرتاحه

والشباب يعرف ها المصلحه وايد زين صدقوني
بس شبابنا يحبون التغيير وللاسف اغلب شبابنا سطحيين ينظرون للوافده ويختارونها على اساس شكلها
ودلعها له وسنها الصغير
محد يبغي وحده متعلمه ومثقفه يخاف منها وخاصه ان اغلبية الشباب عندنا شهاداتهم ثانويه فقط 
يعني لو حتى فرضوا قوانين تمنع الزواج من وافدات الوافده بتم في مخ الاماراتي واذا ماقدر يتزوجها ممكن انه يخون حرمته مع صديقه وافده يصرف عليها مش الكل طبعا
الوافدات منتشرات فالبلاد مثل انتشار النار في الهشيم والمشكله صارن يلبسن ويرمسن مثلنا 
والهدف صيد اماراتي راهي طبعا
المهر ومصاريف الزواج هاذي كلها حجج واهيه وصارت موضه قديمه الاغلبيه الحين عقولهم تفتحت سواء من بنات ولا اهالي
موضوع العنوسه عندنا وزواج الوافده من اماراتي صار هم للاسف ومحد حاس فيه ومصيبه ممكن ادمر اجيال قادمه بكاملها وانطماس للهويه الاماراتيه
بس قانون منع زواج الاماراتي من وافده والعكس ممكن يسوي شي ويحل مشاكل وايد--- المجتمع الاماراتي في غنا عنها
يارب صوتنا يوصل للمسؤلين ويقدرون يسون لنا شي
لان البنت الاماراتيه مسكينه عليها ضغط وايد وحرب نفسيه لايعلمها الا الله وحده
والاهم الله يهدي شباب الامارات ويكبر تفكيرهم السطحي ويعرفون قيمة بنات بلادهم
وسيروا نحن معكم للاخر
والله ينصرنا ياااااارب ههههههههه حسيت ان داخلين حرب وهي فعلا حرب نفسيه صعبه----- يابنات الله يعينا بس نحن بنات الامارات

----------


## Luna Piena

ولا زال نضالنا مستمراً

----------


## بنت زايد6

> كلامج صحيح وأنا هذا كان كلامي مع أخوي عن الزواج من وافده .. 
> فكل الحالات الخساره موجوده بس هوو قال أخسر بعدين ولا أخصر بالبدايه ويتم مفلس 
> 
> الله يعين ما نقدر نلوم المواطنين ولا حتى البنات لأنه الأهالي هم إلي يطلبون أكثر شي موب البنات


صدقيني والله في ناس ما تطلب ، اكبر مثال واحد من الاهل عنده مرض وراتبه ما يتعدى 5000والله ، تزوج بنت مواطنه عمرها 18 والعرس كان عشا بسيط للاهل ،وترا والله اللي يدور يحصل

----------


## D!or AD

والله انه في بنات يبون الســتر المظااهر الخداعه آآخر همهاا وغير جيه اغلب الحريم يدوروون وحده صغيره 

تخيلو مره يت حرمه بيتنا انا مدري انها يايه تشوفني عقب سمعت الرمسه عيبتها بس قالت عني هي البنت حلوه وطويله وعودها حلو بس اسمر عن ولدي يااااااااااااربااااااااااااه انا سمره الحين ههههههههههههههه بذمتكم لو كنت سمرا هذا عذر يعني؟؟؟
واغلب الشباب معتكفين عن الزواج على كلام اخوي يقولي هذيلا الشباب متوفر لهم كل شي راتب وسياره واللأسف صاحبه كيف بيفكر بالزواج :Frown:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

مستمرييييين 
توطين الأسره الاماراتيه 
هدفنا

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> صدقيني والله في ناس ما تطلب ، اكبر مثال واحد من الاهل عنده مرض وراتبه ما يتعدى 5000والله ، تزوج بنت مواطنه عمرها 18 والعرس كان عشا بسيط للاهل ،وترا والله اللي يدور يحصل


صح كلامج صح 100% بالميه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

شوفوا يا عيال زايد الامارات شو قدمتلكم من اول لي الحين,, يخليكم اتقدمون لها الاحسن ديماً ,,

----------


## قمر سماه

.....

----------


## فراشة رشيقة

وانا معاكم توطين الاسرة المواطنة .

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠



بنات منو فيه الجرأه تتكلم فالراديو عسب نوصل صوتنا للناس و الحكومه ! 
افكر اتصل بس استحي ^^ لكن لغيرتي ع بلادي بتصل

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠
> 
> 
> 
> بنات منو فيه الجرأه تتكلم فالراديو عسب نوصل صوتنا للناس و الحكومه ! 
> افكر اتصل بس استحي ^^ لكن لغيرتي ع بلادي بتصل


شخصيا ما حب اتكلم في الراديو و التلفزيون
خلوو وحده من عيايزنا ترمس ..احس كلامهن يظهر من الخاطر

----------


## ss91

اقتراح جميل .. بس واايددين تكلموو فهالموضووع

بدون فايدة..

الله كريم

----------


## مالكو حاية

توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

ماعليه لازم نعيد سبحان الله يمكن اتكون هالمره هي نتايج المرات اليايه.

سفيرة دبي فكرتج حلوه ومثل ما قالت مالكو حيله من حرمه عوده بيي مؤثر اكثر

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100
> 
> 
> 
> بنات منو فيه الجرأه تتكلم فالراديو عسب نوصل صوتنا للناس و الحكومه ! 
> افكر اتصل بس استحي ^^ لكن لغيرتي ع بلادي بتصل



حللو ه الفكره انا لو اتصلت بخرب عليكم  :12 (70):  ما يسون لي سالفه ما عرف اقول شي 
أأيد فكرة مالكو حايه

----------


## رتوـش

2 اعرفهن تزوجن من فترة بسيطة عن طريق خطابة والله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> 2 اعرفهن تزوجن من فترة بسيطة عن طريق خطابة والله يوفق الجميع يارب


الله يوفقهن بس هنيه ما نروج للخطابات ولا مكلفين حد يدور ريل هنيه ندعم حملة توطين الاسره الاماراتيه شكرا لج

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

مطلب وطني لمن لديه الحس الوطني

توطين الاسرت الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

نحو أسرة اماراتيه
تحافظ على الهويه الاماراتيه

----------


## بنت زايد6

توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> نحو أسرة اماراتيه
> تحافظ على الهويه الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
> 
> مطلب وطني لمن لديه الحس الوطني
> 
> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## قمر سماه

مالكو حايه 
ارمسي انتي بالراديو 

لأنج ماشاء الله اتعرفين ترمسين وتردين عدل 


انا ارشحج انتي ترمسين بأسم بنات الامارات 
ردودج عاقله وواعيه 
وانتي قدها

----------


## مالكو حاية

> مالكو حايه 
> ارمسي انتي بالراديو 
> 
> لأنج ماشاء الله اتعرفين ترمسين وتردين عدل 
> 
> 
> انا ارشحج انتي ترمسين بأسم بنات الامارات 
> ردودج عاقله وواعيه 
> وانتي قدها


ربي اجعلني خيرا مما يظنون 
واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون
..
شي يشرفني اني اتكلم باسم بنات بلادي

بس صدقيني اعرف عمري
انا هب مال تلفزيون وراديوو..
<<دوروا غيرها  :Big Grin:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

undefined

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## أم نظارات

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
> 
> مطلب وطني لمن لديه الحس الوطني
> 
> توطين الاسرت الاماراتيه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه = إصلاح التركيبه السكانيه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

سبحان الله , والحمدلله , ولا اله الا الله , والله اكبر

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه = إصلاح التركيبه السكانيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

الهويه الوطنيه الامارتيه 


=

التوطين للاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف



----------


## وهج1

الى الامام
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

[QUOTE=مالكو حاية;35338627][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"]هلاا وغلااا ما طعت اضعف

وكلنا اساسا ما طعنا نضعف :Smile: 
ههههههه توه انتبه ع التعليق

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

مشكووره أم تيا ع وقفتج ألطيبه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*
*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

فوووووووق

----------


## أم .تيا

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*
> *


الله ينصركم يارب

----------


## قمر الزمن

تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Luna Piena

الله ينصرنا ويوصل صوتنا للكل

----------


## جمر بارد

> شوفوا يا عيال زايد الامارات شو قدمتلكم من اول لي الحين,, يخليكم اتقدمون لها الاحسن ديماً ,,


هذا هو

----------


## مالكو حاية

تفسير قوله تعالى :  ( وأنكحوا الأيامى ) 


قال تعالى : وَأَنْكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (32)  سورة النــور



في هذه الآية : يأمر تعالى الأولياء والأسياد ، بإنكاح من تحت ولايتهم من الأيامى وهم : من لا أزواج لهم ، من رجال ، ونساء ثيبات ، وأبكار .


فيجب على القريب ، وولي اليتيم ، أن يزوج من يحتاج للزواج ، ممن تجب نفقته عليه ، وإذا كانوا مأمورين بإنكاح من تحت أيديهم ، كان أمرهم بالنكاح بأنفسهم ، من باب أولى 



قوله :  " والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم " 


يحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين ، صلاح الدين ، وأن الصالح من العبيد والإماء ، وهو الذي لا يكون فاجرا زانيا ، مأمور سيده بإنكاحه ، جزاء له على صلاحه ، وترغيبا له فيه . ولأن الفاسد بالزنا ، منهي عن تزوجه ، فيكون مؤيدا للمذكور في أول السورة ، أن نكاح الزاني والزانية ، محرم ، حتى يتوب . ويكون التخصيص بالصلاح في العبيد والإماء ، دون الأحرار ، لكثرة وجود ذلك في العبيد عادة . ويحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين ، الصالحون للتزوج المحتاجون إليه ، من العبيد والإماء . يؤيد هذا المعنى ، أن السيد غير مأمور بتزويج مملوكه ، قبل حاجته إلى الزواج . ولا يبعد إرادة المعنيين كليهما ، والله أعلم .

وقوله :  " إن يكونوا فقراء "  أي : الأزواج والمتزوجين 

 " يغنهم الله من فضله " 


قال ابن عباس: رغبهم اللّه في التزويج وأمر به الأحرار والعبيد، ووعدهم عليه الغنى، فقال:

 {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله}، 


وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه: أطيعوا اللّه فيما أمركم به من النكاح، ينجز لكم ما وعدكم من الغنى، قال تعالى:  {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله} ، 

وعن ابن مسعود التمسوا الغنى في النكاح، يقول اللّه تعالى: { {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنيهم اللّه من فضله} ، 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي اللّه عنه قال، قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "ثلاثة حق على اللّه عونهم: الناكح يريد العفاف، والمكاتب يريد الأداء، والغازي في سبيل اللّه" (رواه أحمد والترمذي والنسائي)

فلا يمنعكم ما تتوهمون ، من أنه إذا تزوج ، افتقر بسبب كثرة العائلة ونحوه . وفيه حث على التزوج ، ووعد للمتزوج بالغنى بعد الفقر ، فالله كثير الخير عظيم الفضل سبحانه . 



وهو  
  بمن يستحق فضله الديني والدنيوي ، أو أحدهما ، ممن لا يستحق ، فيعطي كلا ، ما علمه واقتضاه حكمه . 

والله تعالى أعلم





م/ن ..موقع الزوجان 


يعني يــ اللي تقولون تكاااليف وتقروون كلام الجرااايد من باب اولى ان تقرأوا كتاب الله


وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه: أطيعوا اللّه فيما أمركم به من النكاح، ينجز لكم ما وعدكم من الغنى، قال تعالى:  {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله} ،

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

أسّـــــــــــــرة إمـــــًاراتـــية 100 % 
 :12 (19):

----------


## مالكو حاية

أسّـــــــــــــرة إمـــــًاراتـــية 100 % 
 :12 (19):

----------


## مالكو حاية

تفسير قوله تعالى :  ( وأنكحوا الأيامى ) 


قال تعالى : وَأَنْكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (32)  سورة النــور



في هذه الآية : يأمر تعالى الأولياء والأسياد ، بإنكاح من تحت ولايتهم من الأيامى وهم : من لا أزواج لهم ، من رجال ، ونساء ثيبات ، وأبكار .


فيجب على القريب ، وولي اليتيم ، أن يزوج من يحتاج للزواج ، ممن تجب نفقته عليه ، وإذا كانوا مأمورين بإنكاح من تحت أيديهم ، كان أمرهم بالنكاح بأنفسهم ، من باب أولى 



قوله :  " والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم " 


يحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين ، صلاح الدين ، وأن الصالح من العبيد والإماء ، وهو الذي لا يكون فاجرا زانيا ، مأمور سيده بإنكاحه ، جزاء له على صلاحه ، وترغيبا له فيه . ولأن الفاسد بالزنا ، منهي عن تزوجه ، فيكون مؤيدا للمذكور في أول السورة ، أن نكاح الزاني والزانية ، محرم ، حتى يتوب . ويكون التخصيص بالصلاح في العبيد والإماء ، دون الأحرار ، لكثرة وجود ذلك في العبيد عادة . ويحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين ، الصالحون للتزوج المحتاجون إليه ، من العبيد والإماء . يؤيد هذا المعنى ، أن السيد غير مأمور بتزويج مملوكه ، قبل حاجته إلى الزواج . ولا يبعد إرادة المعنيين كليهما ، والله أعلم .

وقوله :  " إن يكونوا فقراء "  أي : الأزواج والمتزوجين 

 " يغنهم الله من فضله " 


قال ابن عباس: رغبهم اللّه في التزويج وأمر به الأحرار والعبيد، ووعدهم عليه الغنى، فقال:

 {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله}، 


وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه: أطيعوا اللّه فيما أمركم به من النكاح، ينجز لكم ما وعدكم من الغنى، قال تعالى:  {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله} ، 

وعن ابن مسعود التمسوا الغنى في النكاح، يقول اللّه تعالى: { {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنيهم اللّه من فضله} ، 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي اللّه عنه قال، قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "ثلاثة حق على اللّه عونهم: الناكح يريد العفاف، والمكاتب يريد الأداء، والغازي في سبيل اللّه" (رواه أحمد والترمذي والنسائي)

فلا يمنعكم ما تتوهمون ، من أنه إذا تزوج ، افتقر بسبب كثرة العائلة ونحوه . وفيه حث على التزوج ، ووعد للمتزوج بالغنى بعد الفقر ، فالله كثير الخير عظيم الفضل سبحانه . 



وهو  
  بمن يستحق فضله الديني والدنيوي ، أو أحدهما ، ممن لا يستحق ، فيعطي كلا ، ما علمه واقتضاه حكمه . 

والله تعالى أعلم





م/ن ..موقع الزوجان 


يعني يــ اللي تقولون تكاااليف وتقروون كلام الجرااايد من باب اولى ان تقرأوا كتاب الله


وقال أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه: أطيعوا اللّه فيما أمركم به من النكاح، ينجز لكم ما وعدكم من الغنى، قال تعالى:  {إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم اللّه من فضله} ،

----------


## مالكو حاية

خواتي المشرتكات في الحملة :

عيالي وبس

آنسة دبي

سفيرة دبي

سكرة الإمارات

ماطعت أضعف 

كيسة جمعية

بنت زايد6

مالكو حاية 



أذكركن ونفسي ..

1-بإخلاص النية

2-بالثبات على الحق

3-الصبر و العزم



و تستمر المسيرة بإذن الله تعالى



توطيــــن الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## أم نظارات

> أسّـــــــــــــرة إمـــــًاراتـــية 100 %

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

مستمرين بأذن الله 
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

نعم للتوطين
لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

وطني مثل ما أعطاني اعطيه.
اساهم في رفعته والمحافظه على هويتنا

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الأسرة الاماراتيه
درع يحفظ الوطن والمواطن

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*




مالكو حايه كفيتي و وفيتي .. 
.. اسباب تافهه ذريعه لاتجاههم للزواج المختلط !!!!!!!!!!! 


بس بخبركن اليوم فالمول شووو شفت. العجب و الله شبابنا ضااايعين 
لي عوده شو شفت و شو سويت مع واحد والله استحى !

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*مستمرييييييييين بإذن الله* 

[COLOR="Red"]والنيه اصلاح وضع ما ينسكت عليه[/COLOR]
*
إماراااااتي .. إمااراااتي ..إماااراتي
فدييييييت اسمج يا أغلى من سكن ذاتي*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## o.k

بنات وحرمات انا وياكن اماراتيه ظهر وبطن 
اختيه مالكو حايه انا وياكن.. :Smile:

----------


## o.k

لي عوده الحين ف كوزمسيرج

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

سفيرة دبي نترياج
اوكي حياج 
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مالكو حايه كفيتي و وفيتي .. 
> .. اسباب تافهه ذريعه لاتجاههم للزواج المختلط !!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> ...




نتريااااااا خبرينا :Smile:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

*توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه*

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

التراب الاماراتي هو ثروة كل مواطن اماراتي نعشقه ولا نفرط فيه بمال .. للي ماعنده علم .

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

نعم لتوطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
لا للزواج المختلط

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

للي يزوجون زواج مختلط اقول ودرتوا الامارات من ابوظبي لي الفجيره وماحصلتوا فيها حد وسرتوا برع 
شو هالجج

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه100%

----------


## وجه القمــــر

> للي يزوجون زواج مختلط اقول ودرتوا الامارات من ابوظبي لي الفجيره وماحصلتوا فيها حد وسرتوا برع 
> شو هالجج



معاااااج ^_^

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> للي يزوجون زواج مختلط اقول ودرتوا الامارات من ابوظبي لي الفجيره وماحصلتوا فيها حد وسرتوا برع 
> شو هالجج



يب يب وياااااج بعد ولا تنسين اغلبهم ما يدورون عليهن بالعكس يحصلون اهنيه فالبلاد اسكثرهن والهدف جدامهن "الرجل الاماراتي "

----------


## بنت زايد6

هلا خواتي
ابيكم تفكرون بشي اكبر من المنتدى ، انا عيبتني سالفة الراديو ، وافكر فالموضوع يباله ترتيب كلام ونقول شو نبغي بالضبط

----------


## جورجي6

الله يعين

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

فكرة الاذاعه وايد حلوة 
بعد شو رايكم يكون عندنا دعم من مسؤولين كبار يا في بالي مسؤول معروف عنه غيرته ع وطنه بشوف اذا له موقع ،، بس طبعا ابا رايكم قبل

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
مطلب وطني

----------


## وجه القمــــر

خواتي لو تنشرون الحملة وأهدافها على البلاك بيري زين لأن كل شي ينتشر من خلاله يوصل للناس بسرعة 

واللي تعرف تصمم بطايق تخص الموضوع وكاريكاتيرات إيجابية للحملة بعد زين

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> لي عوده الحين ف كوزمسيرج


سلامتج نتريا عودتج

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> خواتي لو تنشرون الحملة وأهدافها على البلاك بيري زين لأن كل شي ينتشر من خلاله يوصل للناس بسرعة 
> 
> واللي تعرف تصمم بطايق تخص الموضوع وكاريكاتيرات إيجابية للحملة بعد زين



فكرة حلوة والله جيه بنقوى ,, نتريا رايي باقي خواتنا

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

+= قلبي وعيني

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه ,, مطلب وطني ,, لكل مواطن يحب وطنه

----------


## o.k

الوافدهـ لي تتزوچ مواطن وتستغلهـ وتوصل بينهم للطلاق يرغمونها ترجع گل ابيزات للمواطن

----------


## أم نظارات

*أنـا ويااكــــن خــوااااااتي*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

[QUOTE=بنت زايد6;35400333]هلا خواتي
ابيكم تفكرون بشي اكبر من المنتدى ، انا عيبتني سالفة الراديو ، وافكر فالموضوع يباله ترتيب كلام ونقول شو نبغي بالضبط[/0QUOTE

اعتقد الحمله بتاخذ شكل جديد فالمرحله اليايه خص فالجزء الثاني وبيترتب اكثر وب

----------


## o.k

فوائد الزواج من المواطنة 

1- المحافظة على التقاليد حتى لا نفقد هويتناوعاداتنا التي نشأ عليها آباءنا وأجدادنا وهي العادات التي منبعها الدين الإسلاميوالتي نحيا في ظلها والتي يؤكد عليها قائدنا صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة.

2- تربية الأبناء تكون في نفس البيئة وذلك كي لا يؤدي إلى الازدواجية في شخصيةالطفل.

3- يكون الأبناء أكثر انتماءا للوطن حيث أن الأم هي مدرسة الطفلالأولى فالأم المواطنة تربي ابنها على حب الوطن والانتماء إليه والدفاععنه.

4- المحافظة على اللغة العربية حيث أن الزواج من مواطنة يحافظ على هذهاللغة من الضياع وذلك بغرسها في الأبناء وحبها فهي لغة القرءان الكريم.

5- الحد من العنوسة في بنات البلد ولذلك فان الزواج من بنت البلد يقلل من مشكلةالعنوسة بين الفتيات ومشاكلها.

6- المحافظة على النسل حيث يقول الرسول صلىالله عليه وسلمتخيروا لنطفكمفان العرق دساس)، فابنة الإمارات هي ألزم في الاختيار كزوجة حيث لا نعلم عنالأجنبيات إلا القليل القليل حيث لم نعايش جوانب حياتها وهل تصلح أن تكون مربيةالأبناء؟ .


سلبيات الزواج من اجنبية 



-1 تشتت الأبناء بين عاداتمختلفة، فعادات الزوجة تختلف عن الزوج وبالتالي فإلى من ينتمي الطفل؟

2- ضياع اللغة حيث هذه من أهم المشاكل التي نعانيها في هذا الجيل وهذه المشكلة تظهر فيمدارس المرحلة التأسيسية حيث لا يتحدث الأطفال اللغة العربية ويعانون في التعليموبالتالي تظهر مشكلة التأخر الدراسي.

3- عدم انتماء الأبناء إلى وطنهم وذلكلأن الأم تنمي فيهم حب وطنها وأهلها حيث أن الأم هي معلمة الطفل وبالتالي يضعفانتماء هذا الطفل إلى الوطن.

4- اختلاط العادات والتقاليد ، نعم حيث ينشأجيل لا يميز بين عادات وتقاليد أمه فينشأ لديه اختلاط فيها وتظهر المشكلة مع مرورالزمن.

5- فقدان الهوية حيث بفقد الأبناء هويتهم وموطنهم وكم من أجنبية رحلتبأبنائها إلى وطنها.

6- متاعب ومشاق السفر لأهل الزوجة.

7- التكاليفوان قلت في البداية فإنها تتزايد مع الوقت وكثرة السفر.

8- ظهور الكثير منالمشاكل وذلك بسبب عدم الانسجام والاتفاق وذلك لاختلاط العادات والتقاليد وبالتاليتنشأ مشكلة الطلاق.

9- نتيجة للطلاق وكثرة المشاكل في الأسرة يعيش الأبناءفي توتر وضياع وبالتالي تظهر مشكلة الانحراف

10- عند ظهور مجموعات الأبناءالمنحرفين وغير الأسوياء تظهر مشكلة عدم الاستقرار والأمن في المجتمع 

11- عدم استقرار المجتمع يخلق مشاكل كثيرة للمواطنين وذلك لأن أساس المجتمع هو الأسرةالسعيدة والمتكاملة بجميع عناصرها ومقوماتها البنـاءة التي تـخلق مجتـمـعا سويـامتقدمـا ناهـضا نحو المـستقـبل بأساسه القـوي الأسرة السعيدة.

تحياتي: العنود





منقول من ملتقى طلبة الامارات

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

وجه القمر
ممتازه فكرة البلاك بيري
يلا بنات.. نبا افكااار افكااار

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> فوائد الزواج من المواطنة 
> 
> 1- المحافظة على التقاليد حتى لا نفقد هويتناوعاداتنا التي نشأ عليها آباءنا وأجدادنا وهي العادات التي منبعها الدين الإسلاميوالتي نحيا في ظلها والتي يؤكد عليها قائدنا صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة.
> 
> 2- تربية الأبناء تكون في نفس البيئة وذلك كي لا يؤدي إلى الازدواجية في شخصيةالطفل.
> 
> 3- يكون الأبناء أكثر انتماءا للوطن حيث أن الأم هي مدرسة الطفلالأولى فالأم المواطنة تربي ابنها على حب الوطن والانتماء إليه والدفاععنه.
> 
> 4- المحافظة على اللغة العربية حيث أن الزواج من مواطنة يحافظ على هذهاللغة من الضياع وذلك بغرسها في الأبناء وحبها فهي لغة القرءان الكريم.
> ...

----------


## o.k

تحدثنا سابقاً عن زواج المواطنين من الأجنبيات باعتبارها مشكلة تخلق سلبيات عديدة في المجتمع حيث اعتبر البعض من الشباب أن زواجهم من أجنبية يقلص التكلفة المادية وهذا ما تبين مؤخرا أنه غير صحيح تماماً فالزواج من الخارج ليس صحيحاً أقل كلفة وأكثر سعادة من الارتباط بإحدى بنات الوطن، حيث إن هناك آثارا مختلفة تترتب على الزواج من الأجنبيات فالزواج من الخارج شبيه بنظام التقسيط والذي لا يشعر به الزوج إلا بعد فترة من الارتباط.

وبعض هؤلاء الزوجات الأجنبيات يشترطن السكن في مسكن خاص، في حين أن المواطنة ترضى حتى بالسكن مع أهله دون اعتراض، وهنا نقول إنه من الطبيعي أن يوفر للزوجة سكنا خاصا في مكان سكنه لا أن تطلب منه توفير المسكن في بلدها وليس مقر إقامتها.

ولا ننسى أن الزوج المواطن مجبر على أن يقوم بإرسال الزوجة سنوياً لزيارة أهلها وهذا يتطلب تكاليف إضافية ناهيك عن الهدايا التي تأخذها للأهل، هذا بالإضافة إلى استقدام أهل الزوجة سواء للنزهة أو للزيارة وهذا ما يكلفهم أعباء مالية إضافية، على العكس، لوكان متزوجا من مواطنة لما كانت كل هذه التكاليف، بالإضافة إلى إرسال الأزواج مبالغ مالية لمساعدة أسر زوجاتهم في بلدانهم .




والعجيب في الأمر أن معظم من تزوج من الخارج أصيب بأمراض معدية مستعصية مثل التهاب الكبد الوبائي والأمراض التناسلية.وكثيرا ما يفكر الشاب بالارتباط بزوجة أجنبية مستواها الاجتماعي والتعليمي متدن مما يؤثر ذلك سلبا على طريقة التعامل مع الأطفال.
كما أن هناك زوجات مجرد أن تحصل على الجنسية تتغير في تعاملها مع زوجها وأهل زوجها.

ولا ننسى ما يعانيه هذا الزوج من اختلاف في القيم والعادات والتقاليد بينهم وبين زوجاتهم الأجنبيات مما ينعكس سلباً على تربية الأطفال الذين يعانون من ذلك الاختلاف في العادات والتقاليد بين أمهاتهم وآبائهم فلا يدري الأطفال أي ثقافة يتبعون ثقافة الأم أم ثقافة الأب؟

كما يعاني أبناء الذين يتزوجون من أجنبية، من عدم اهتمام ذويهم بهم من جهة والدهم واهمالهم، على الرغم من هذه السلبيات، يتعمد بعض الرجال الزواج من الأجنبيات بحجة أنهن لا يكلفن الرجل، لكن على المدى الطويل تمتص جيب الرجل.

ليلى علي



جريدة الاتحاد 24-يناير-2009

----------


## عيالي وبس

حملة البلاك بيري معقوله بس الراديو ما انصحكم ما اظن حد بيخليكن اتكملن ويا المذيع صارت مره اعتقد في سنه 2005 واتوقفت الاهداف مكتوبه جدامنا خلاص ننقلها ونرسل والبلاك بيري ما ايقصر

----------


## o.k

عيبتني افگارگن بنااات :Wink: 
اللهيوفقنا ياارب

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> فوائد الزواج من المواطنة 
> 
> 1- المحافظة على التقاليد حتى لا نفقد هويتناوعاداتنا التي نشأ عليها آباءنا وأجدادنا وهي العادات التي منبعها الدين الإسلاميوالتي نحيا في ظلها والتي يؤكد عليها قائدنا صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة.
> 
> 2- تربية الأبناء تكون في نفس البيئة وذلك كي لا يؤدي إلى الازدواجية في شخصيةالطفل.
> 
> 3- يكون الأبناء أكثر انتماءا للوطن حيث أن الأم هي مدرسة الطفلالأولى فالأم المواطنة تربي ابنها على حب الوطن والانتماء إليه والدفاععنه.
> 
> 4- المحافظة على اللغة العربية حيث أن الزواج من مواطنة يحافظ على هذهاللغة من الضياع وذلك بغرسها في الأبناء وحبها فهي لغة القرءان الكريم.
> ...


ماشالله عيلج كفيتي يا اوكيه كل هذا وللاسف للي الحين ماشي قانون رادع

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

بارك الله فيكن يابنات 
كلنا ايد وحده نحو توطين اسرة اماراتيه 100%

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

لا تقولون نااايمين. لاااااااا
لااااتوقف
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
لوطن إماراتي%

----------


## عبير الوررد

خلاص لا مايصير تخوفوا ,,, والله الشروط مو كثيره ولاهي تعجيزيه ,, المهم انسان ورجال بمعنى الكلمه والباقي وانتي تلاحقيه خلص عمرك لاسمح الله .. الله يستر بس .

----------


## Bee2020

ااكبر غلطه يوم يعطونها الجنسيه !

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*


فكره البلاك بيري رهيبه بس انا ماحب الجهاز ^^ ولا عندي بس خواتيه عندهن من تسون طرشن البن عالخاص



السالفه الي صارت امس
امبارحه كنا نتشرا فالموول و شفت مواطن مع 2 من الجنسيات العربيه من دون ذكر تفاصيل 
بس الي بذكره انهن محجبات بلا عباه المهم .. سارن الحمام ) عزكن الله ) 

يتني الجرأه الي ماعرف من وين نزلت علي و سرت قلت له اخوي لو سمحت بسألك سؤال ؟!! 

خواتيه اختفن من الوجود مع انهن هن الي شجعني .. المهم هو كان حول ناس لنه صوب المطاعم ؟!

قلت له اخويه بسألك سؤال قال اتفضلي ؟ قلت له شو شايف فيهن جيه بنات البلاد خلصن عسب ترابعهن و تاخذ وحده فيهن وعقب قلته بنات بلادك ما عليهن قاصر عسب تتزوج وحده منهن ؟! ارتبك و تم يطالع و قال يصير خير الشيخه ؟!

وقلت السموحه عالاززعاج و هني تمنيت الارض تنشق و تبلعني و لاحظت كمن واحد يطالع كرهت روحي 
سرت يلست عالطاوله و تميت اطالع البنات متى بيظهرن من الحمام و الصاقعه ظاهرات بعبي ؟؟؟!!!!! استغربت
بس ما يخصني بس الي استانست منه لقيته جدمهن و هن وراه عكس يوم وصلو ايده ب ايد وحده فيهن .. 


وبث .. صح كمن واحد قال تزوجيني هههههههههههه و من هالكلام بس ارتحت .. ورجعت البيت وحسيت اني سويت انجاز 

بس الريل زعل مني و مد بوز اونه انتي هب زورو تغيرين الواااقع وصارت مشاحنه بين رجل و امرأه وكلن يدافع

ع صنفه ^^ بس اتفقنا ان البلاد تستحق الافضل ..

----------


## عيالي وبس

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*
> 
> 
> فكره البلاك بيري رهيبه بس انا ماحب الجهاز ^^ ولا عندي بس خواتيه عندهن من تسون طرشن البن عالخاص
> 
> 
> 
> السالفه الي صارت امس
> ...


حركة قويه بصراحه يعطيج العافيه فديتج بس لا تنسين حبيبتي احنا حريم ومن الصعب انرمس رياييل حتى لو كان الغرض من ذلك الاصلاح لانه للاسف اذا هالريال محترم فغيره الله المستعان الي واجب عليه الحل هي الحكومه هب كل حرمه بتوقف واحد وبترمسه ادري الي سويته لانج اتحمستي من الموضوع بس فديتج كرامتنا اغلى من انه واحد يعطينا كلمه قويه الدوله هي اتحل هالمشكله بوضع القانون الي يعفينا ان انكلم فلان وعلان مثل ما حطت للمواطنه الي تاخذ وافد لو الدوله اتصرفت ما بنحتاج انوقف الريال وانرمسه ان شاء الله الحكومه بتعرف عواقب هالموضوع وبتحط القوانين الي تحمي بلادنا وجان ع الحمله عن طربق البلاك بيري ان شاء الله برتبها وبطرش لكل معارفنا والله يكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عيالي وبس
هيه والله كيف يتني الجرأه ماعرف .. الحمدالله شي خمار هعهعهع 

المهم مستحيل اعيدها ماعرف كيف رمسته بس خواتي قالن ارمسي شكلهن يبن اكشن

ع حسابي .. 

بس لو هو ع حق جان دافع ع نفسه .. 

ربي يقويكن و توصل الحمله لابعاد ابعد ان شاء الله ..

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

----------


## قمر سماه

ياربي عيالنا باجر بيرمسون فلبيني 



بنات مقهوره مقهوره 

كنت في العياده 
وشفت فلبينيه لابسه عباه ضيجه 
بدون شيله وياها ربيعاتها ثنتين منهن 
لابسات قصير 


هاي الي لابسه العباه وياها بنت وولد مواطنين
هي امهم

اتخيلو عيال جبايل ياناس يرمسون فلبيني 

ليش

باجر بلادنا بتروح هويتها 
وألله احترقت على اليهال 

مايرمسون اماراتي مع انهم مواطنين وعيال عرب 

لا

----------


## بنت زايد6

> فكرة الاذاعه وايد حلوة 
> بعد شو رايكم يكون عندنا دعم من مسؤولين كبار يا في بالي مسؤول معروف عنه غيرته ع وطنه بشوف اذا له موقع ،، بس طبعا ابا رايكم قبل


حلوة الفكرة بس كيف نوصل لهذا المسؤول والمهم هذا المسؤؤول يقدر اسوي شي ول لا وانا ابغي رسالتنا توصل للشيوخ

----------


## بنت زايد6

البنت اللي عندها بلاك بيري وتقدر تنشر الحملة ، لا تسوي شي ، لازم نجتمع ونحدد الكلام اللي نبغيه كلنا وعقب تنشره ، ونتواصل عالخاص ، يعني كل وحدة فينا تكتب شي من عندها والبنات يشوفن واللي تبي تزيد فيه يكون احسن والكلام اللي يوافقوا عليه الجميع هو اللي ينشر

----------


## بنت زايد6

الحين الاكثرية مأيد سالفة البلاك بيري عيل خلونا نشتغل عليه بس المهم منو البنت اللي تقدر تنشره وعادي نحن بنكتب بس نبغيها تنشره

----------


## Luna Piena

صحيح .. يبالنا وحدة عندها قدرة قوية في الكتابة و تعطي الكلام في الصميم .. منو راح تكتب ؟ 3=

----------


## مالكو حاية

السلام عليكم 

طااابت جمعتكن بالطاعات و المسرات 
و اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا
محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

خوااتي انا البارحة اتاابعكن ..بس ما قدرت ادش..


انا معااكن في توصيل الفكرة ..بقدر اكبر
سواء مسؤولين او بلاك بيري ..او اي وسيلة ..
بس خلوني اصدقكن في شي..
العمل العشوائي ..عمل غير محمود ..
و نحن حملتنا نباها نظامية ..واعية 
وليست عشوائية فوضوية ..
وعشان تكون النتيجة طيبة ..لازم 
يكون تخطيط سليم ..و تواصل بين العضوات
مانبا تصرفات فردية ..و تخبط !!

الحين هدفنا من رفع الموضوع 
1- تثبيت الفكرة " توطين الأسر الاماراتية "
2- جمع عدد من المؤيدات و المؤيدين 
سواء المنظمين معانا او مؤيدين الفكرة 

هذا الموضوع ..خطوة ..من عدة خطوات
و ربي يوفقنا لما فيه خير البلاد و العباد

ختاما ارحب بخواتنا المنضمات للحملة :
ok
ام نظارات

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

انا رايي أنه اي تحرك أو نشر للحمله بأي طريقة كانت تكون بإسم منتدانا لانه منه انطلقت الحمله

----------


## o.k

اب مواطن +ام مواطنه=جيل اماراتي جديد :Smile:

----------


## o.k

بنات شورايگن نتصل لجريدة الاتحاد او ايميل اولي عندها بن البي بي اطرشلهم.. :Smile: 
عسب ينشرووووون ف الجريد وتوصل لشيووخنااااااا... :Smile:

----------


## o.k

بنات اللي تعرف حد يحاضر ف المدااارس او الجااامعاااات تقترح يسوي محاضره ع الحث على الزواج من المواطنه.. :Smile:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> ياربي عيالنا باجر بيرمسون فلبيني 
> 
> 
> 
> بنات مقهوره مقهوره 
> 
> كنت في العياده 
> وشفت فلبينيه لابسه عباه ضيجه 
> بدون شيله وياها ربيعاتها ثنتين منهن 
> ...


والله شي يقهر وانا شايفه من كل جنس ولون

----------


## o.k

ابونا زايد وامنا فاطمة بنت مبارگ...
معا لنگمل مسيرة امنا وابونا :Smile:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> حلوة الفكرة بس كيف نوصل لهذا المسؤول والمهم هذا المسؤؤول يقدر اسوي شي ول لا وانا ابغي رسالتنا توصل للشيوخ


انا دورت له موقع رسمي له بس للاسف ماحصلت كنت من خلاله بيتم التواصل ،،بس بعد افكاركم من خلالها نقدر نوصل للمسؤولين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

بنات لحد يتحرك قبل ماتتنظم الحمله 
مالكو حايه:
نبا خطه نمشي عليها

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> بنات اللي تعرف حد يحاضر ف المدااارس او الجااامعاااات تقترح يسوي محاضره ع الحث على الزواج من المواطنه..


فكره حلوة مدارس اولاد وبنات واتكون للمواطنين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

سكرة الامارات.
فاقدينج ردي ^^
زخراويه90
عسى المانع خير كنتي تشاركين بحماس

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

اوكي بنات نحن ما بنسوي شي الا ونتفق عليه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

امارات واحده
اسرة امارأتيه مواطنه 100%

----------


## o.k

ياليت لو في بناات ف الچامعهـ يسون بوسترات بعد مااعليگن امر :Smile:

----------


## o.k

> فكره حلوة مدارس اولاد وبنات واتكون للمواطنين


هيه بس موااااطنييين :Smile:

----------


## أم نظارات

*ربي يبـاارك في جهودنا بنات و صوتنـا يوصـل لأعـلى الـجهاات


توطيـن الأسـرة الإماراتيـة مطلب أسـااااسي


*

----------


## آنسة دبي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪*

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## السوسنه

إذا الشباب ما تعاونوا ويانا ما أظن بتنفع هالحمله كلها

----------


## مالكو حاية

> إذا الشباب ما تعاونوا ويانا ما أظن بتنفع هالحمله كلها



يعني افداااج..خليهم لا يتعااونون :Big Grin: 
بنشوووف اذا يااهم قرار ..بيتعاونون ولا لا.. :Big Grin:

----------


## مالكو حاية

سفيرة دبي...
كفيتي ووفيتي حبيبتي...

واجدييييتي فيه :Big Grin: 

وانا مثلج قررت ..ماخطّف مثل ذي الاموور مووول
ع فكرة 
هني عندناا .كوشك يبيع عطورات
ومخلين فيه مثل هــ الاشكال
مرة ..قريبتيه شافة اخت سودانية 
واااقفه عنده..قالت هاااه
لايكون انتي ____________! بس متخفيه
جاان تقولهاا لاا فنشووهن ..يت عليهن شكااوي وااايد  :Smile: 


اذا تكافتنا مع بعض..
ومنعنا دخول هــ الاشكال بلادنا
بمقااطعة اي محل ..او صالون فيه وحده هب محتشمة
جاان نحن في السليم إن شاء الله
ومابيستوي عندنا صرقااات لمواااطنين
في وضح النهااار :Big Grin: 



عشتي حبيبتي سفيرة ..ولكن دايما تذكري ان الحرص واجب

----------


## مالكو حاية

*ربي يبـاارك في جهودنا بنات و صوتنـا يوصـل لأعـلى الـجهاات


توطيـن الأسـرة الإماراتيـة مطلب أسـااااسي


*

----------


## أم نظارات

> إذا الشباب ما تعاونوا ويانا ما أظن بتنفع هالحمله كلها


*غـناتي نحن مانـخااطب الشـباب وبس ,’ نخاطب أُسـر وبشكـل أساسي نبـا نوصل لصـناع قرار ,’ لجهـات مسؤولة 

,’ لنـاس لـها تأثيرها ,’ من خلال القرارات الرسمية ,’ المحاضرات ,’ النشرات التوعويـة و غيرها

ربي يوفقـنا لما فيـہ خير بلادنـا الغاااليـہ و أبناءها*

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

سفيرة دبي 


كفو عليج والله بيضتي الويه ,,

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

والله لو يلفون الدنيا وين بيحصلون شرات بنت الدار ,, 

لا لاعطاء الجواز الاماراتي لزوجة المواطن غير المواطنه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه واجب عليكم يا عيال زايد لازم ما تتريون قانون ,, وين حسكم الوطني وين غيرتكم على بلادكم ,,

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> *ربي يبـاارك في جهودنا بنات و صوتنـا يوصـل لأعـلى الـجهاات
> 
> 
> توطيـن الأسـرة الإماراتيـة مطلب أسـااااسي
> 
> 
> *

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## Mi!Mi

هلا خواتي 



حبيت نشاطكم و تفاعلكم و غيرتكم على بلادنا  :12 (19):  :12 (19): 


المهم... كنت أنا و أختي نتناقش في الموضوع أول ما نزل ،،، و طلعنا بها الاقتراح

طبعا الحكومة ما قصرت بإنشاء صندوق الزواج ، و أحلى شرط فيه إنه المواطن ما يستلم مساعدة إلااااا إذا كانت الزوجة مواطنة ، و اقتراحنا إنه أي واحد ياخذ من برع البلااااد يدفع ضريبة لصندوق الزواج و قدرها......لأنه بتصرفه هذا سوا خلل في التركيبة السكانية و هالضريبة بتساعد في تمويل الصندوق

----------


## بنت زايد6

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> حبيت نشاطكم و تفاعلكم و غيرتكم على بلادنا 
> 
> 
> المهم... كنت أنا و أختي نتناقش في الموضوع أول ما نزل ،،، و طلعنا بها الاقتراح
> 
> طبعا الحكومة ما قصرت بإنشاء صندوق الزواج ، و أحلى شرط فيه إنه المواطن ما يستلم مساعدة إلااااا إذا كانت الزوجة مواطنة ، و اقتراحنا إنه أي واحد ياخذ من برع البلااااد يدفع ضريبة لصندوق الزواج و قدرها......لأنه بتصرفه هذا سوا خلل في التركيبة السكانية و هالضريبة بتساعد في تمويل الصندوق


ارحب فيج معانا اختي ، وصج دولتنا مب مقصرة بس يبالها تشد اشوي على المواطنين

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 
إصلاح التركيبه السكانيه*

----------


## مالكو حاية

نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## Mi!Mi

أتمنى الموضوع ما يطلع من مساره ...

ها بنااااات ما قلتوا شو رايكم بالاقتراح

هاذي مشاركتي







> هلا خواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> حبيت نشاطكم و تفاعلكم و غيرتكم على بلادنا 
> 
> 
> المهم... كنت أنا و أختي نتناقش في الموضوع أول ما نزل ،،، و طلعنا بها الاقتراح
> 
> طبعا الحكومة ما قصرت بإنشاء صندوق الزواج ، و أحلى شرط فيه إنه المواطن ما يستلم مساعدة إلااااا إذا كانت الزوجة مواطنة ، و اقتراحنا إنه أي واحد ياخذ من برع البلااااد يدفع ضريبة لصندوق الزواج و قدرها......لأنه بتصرفه هذا سوا خلل في التركيبة السكانية و هالضريبة بتساعد في تمويل الصندوق

----------


## عيالي وبس

> أتمنى الموضوع ما يطلع من مساره ...
> 
> ها بنااااات ما قلتوا شو رايكم بالاقتراح
> 
> هاذي مشاركتي


اقتراحج حلو وبما انا فهالموضوع اندور حلول وانتي اطرقتي لحل يخص جهة معينه الا وهي صندوق الزواج فانا اقترح عليج تكتبين لادارة الصندوق هالاقتراح كوسيله من وسائل تخفيف العبئ على الدوله وللحد من الزواج من الاجنبيات وللمحافظه على الهويه الوطنيه فكل دايره صندوق للشكاوي والاقتراحات وحتى عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني للصندوق ممكن تتقدمين باقتراحج وان شاء الله بيلاقي الاهتمام المطلوب

----------


## مالكو حاية

> أتمنى الموضوع ما يطلع من مساره ...
> 
> ها بنااااات ما قلتوا شو رايكم بالاقتراح
> 
> هاذي مشاركتي




اقتراااحج فناااان ..

وفعلااا لازم يدفع للصندوق...
بس ظنج ..الدفع بيعجزهم ..؟؟
ماظني 3 شهور بيدفع 70 الف..
ويمكن خلال شهر ..
ترا علثة التكاليف ما بتظهر الا اذا خذ مواطنة ؟

اتوقع الموضوع افضى الى مفاسد ..

..واتمنى ان ترى هذي المسألة بعين الاعتبار..

----------


## عيالي وبس

> اقتراااحج فناااان ..
> 
> وفعلااا لازم يدفع للصندوق...
> بس ظنج ..الدفع بيعجزهم ..؟؟
> ماظني 3 شهور بيدفع 70 الف..
> ويمكن خلال شهر ..
> ترا علثة التكاليف ما بتظهر الا اذا خذ مواطنة ؟
> 
> اتوقع الموضوع افضى الى مفاسد ..
> ...



فديتج مالكو حايه العضوه اقترحت ضريبه والمفروض اتكون سنويه يعني هب 70 الف ان شاء الله 20 الف سنويا الي بيتزوج بعد هالقرار 30 بالميه احسبي كم بيطلع الدوله بجي بتحد من الزواج من اجنبيات ويوم المواطن بيجوف انه الموضوع سنويا اكيد بيرتدع وبيفكر ليش لا انا اجوف انه حل مقبول خليها تكتبه هب خسرانين شي

----------


## Mi!Mi

> اقتراااحج فناااان ..
> 
> وفعلااا لازم يدفع للصندوق...
> بس ظنج ..الدفع بيعجزهم ..؟؟
> ماظني 3 شهور بيدفع 70 الف..
> ويمكن خلال شهر ..
> ترا علثة التكاليف ما بتظهر الا اذا خذ مواطنة ؟
> 
> اتوقع الموضوع افضى الى مفاسد ..
> ...



هلا عزيزتي تسلمين عالرد ... بس أنا ما حددت المبلغ 70 ألف ,, قلت ضريبة مبلغ معين و طبعا مع الأخذ بالاعتبار مقدرته و راتبه ...

----------


## Mi!Mi

بنات أنا لما اقترحت ما قصدت نكسر ظهوووور و نخليهم يدفعون و نقمع حريات،، يعني كان في بالي مبلغ معين للناس المقتدرين و رواتبهم عالية و يتزوجون من برع البلاد ... في النهاية هاذي حريتهم ..بس مبلغ بسيييط يدفعونه عشان يخفف علينا الأزمة

----------


## عيالي وبس

> بنات أنا لما اقترحت ما قصدت نكسر ظهوووور و نخليهم يدفعون و نقمع حريات،، يعني كان في بالي مبلغ معين للناس المقتدرين و رواتبهم عالية و يتزوجون من برع البلاد ... في النهاية هاذي حريتهم ..بس مبلغ بسيييط يدفعونه عشان يخفف علينا الأزمة


المفروض فديتج اذا اقترحتي قرار تقترحينه للكل عشان الكل بزواجه من اجنبيه يساهم فتعميق المشكله سواء صاحب دخل محدود ولا تاجر كلهم عيال البلاد وماشي فرق امبينهم وانا خبرتج عن رايي ياليتج فعلا اطرشين هالاقتراح لصندوق الزواج وان شاء الله ياخذون بمقترحج

----------


## مالكو حاية

> بنات أنا لما اقترحت ما قصدت نكسر ظهوووور و نخليهم يدفعون و نقمع حريات،، يعني كان في بالي مبلغ معين للناس المقتدرين و رواتبهم عالية و يتزوجون من برع البلاد ... في النهاية هاذي حريتهم ..بس مبلغ بسيييط يدفعونه عشان يخفف علينا الأزمة



لا لا 
خليهم ...جداااهم ..
عيل يقصفووون ظهر الدولة اللي ربتهم 
و صرفت عليهم ؟؟

و الحرية اختي لها حدود
و حتى الحلال يجب ان لا يفضي الى مفسده

واذا كان الزواج من وافدة على سنة الله و رسوله صلى الله عليه
وسلم .حلال شرعا..

فانه اذا افضى الى مفسده ..يمكن لولي الامر انه يقدم المصلحة العامة على المصلحة الخاصة

حسب كلام الدكتور احمد الحداد ..<<بالمعنى وليس الحرف

وانتوا تشوفون بعينكم
ان الزواج من وافدات كيف كلفنا وكلف بلادنا ما لا طاقة لنا به
عنوسة 
طلاق
مشاكل عائلية// وممكن يصير قطيعة رحم لان الوالدين هب راضين ب الزوجة

..

----------


## أم نظارات

*اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> فديتج مالكو حايه العضوه اقترحت ضريبه والمفروض اتكون سنويه يعني هب 70 الف ان شاء الله 20 الف سنويا الي بيتزوج بعد هالقرار 30 بالميه احسبي كم بيطلع الدوله بجي بتحد من الزواج من اجنبيات ويوم المواطن بيجوف انه الموضوع سنويا اكيد بيرتدع وبيفكر ليش لا انا اجوف انه حل مقبول خليها تكتبه هب خسرانين شي


هي خلاص استوعبت <<حسابلي بس 70 الف 
عاد تخيلي تاجر و70 الف بس 
شو بيعني له  :Big Grin: 


زين زين ضريبة 
انا اقول 62.7% ع حسب نسبة العنوسة 

يعني كلما ارتفعت نسبة العنوسة ..
كلما ارتفعت الضريبة

وهم كيفهم  :Big Grin:

----------


## قلب عطوف

> بنات أنا لما اقترحت ما قصدت نكسر ظهوووور و نخليهم يدفعون و نقمع حريات،، يعني كان في بالي مبلغ معين للناس المقتدرين و رواتبهم عالية و يتزوجون من برع البلاد ... في النهاية هاذي حريتهم ..بس مبلغ بسيييط يدفعونه عشان يخفف علينا الأزمة


اختي ما اعتقد ان هالاقتراح بيلاقي ترحيب لأن في وايدين يقدرون يدفعون وما بيهمهم وبيظهر من اطار الحرص على التوطين الى الاستغلال طبعآ في وجهة نظر الشباب , بس لازم يكون في توعية وخطاب من قبل المسؤولين بهذا الخصوص , مثل ما كان الشيخ زايد الله يرحمة ويغفر له يسوي في موضوع غلاء المهور في هاذيج الفترة ارتفعت نسبة الزواج بين المواطنين بشكل كبير واتأثروا كل العوايل بكلام الشيخ زايد الله يرحمة ويغفر الله ان شاء الله , والبنات بعد لازم ترضى بالي يخطبها وتحاول اتوازن الامور . الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## o.k



----------


## مالكو حاية

> *اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره*


آميـــــــــــــن

----------


## o.k

حبنا لوطنا راسخ شرات اليبال الراسخهـ

----------


## حياتي ابوي

بنات غلاء المهور وطلبات اهل العروس موجوده للحين..وانا مايبت شي من عندي
من الواقع الي اشوفه بين الاقارب والمعارف والاصدقاء..وكل الي قلته جفته بعيني..
وحتى شي ردود في الموضوع يايدوون انه سبب من اسباب عزوف الشباب الزواج من المواطنات..

بتقولوون ليش مايدورون على غيرهم ..!
المشكله مانحصل المواصفات الي يبونهااا ..
يبونها كاملة الاوصاف..
يبونها مثل الي في الفضائيات ملكة جمال وموظفة وبنت عائلة ووووووو 

انا مب ضد الحملة بالعكس انا وياكم ..
واتمنى الخير لبلادي وبنات زايد ونقضي ع العنوسة..

وشسمه انا رسامه اقدر ارسم كركتيرات وتنشرونها ع البي بي اذا تبوون=)

----------


## بنت زايد6

> حبنا لوطنا راسخ شرات اليبال الراسخهـ

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره


اللهم من أراد بي سوءا فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره .. 
ما راح اعلق ع الي كتبته الاخت الموقوفه سابقا .. 
كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه و عشان الحمله و مصداقيتها 
انا سويت جيه .. هب منافقه فالنت اكتب و اشارك ف حمله و اخر شي
بح .. لا ابا وقتي فالنت اشغله بشي يفيدني ..

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ميمي 
فكرتج حلوه بس تعرفين ما بيرومون يسون هالشي لنه بيتناقض من الدستور 


بس الحكومه تروم 

عدم منح الابناء جنسيه الاب 
الراتب يقطعون عنه كل البدلات 
عدم منح الام الوافده الجنسيه 


نفس ما يوم الواحد ياخذ من ابناء المواطنات 
ف القرار يمشي على ابناء المواطنين ..

----------


## o.k

> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> 
> 
> اللهم من أراد بي سوءا فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره .. 
> ما راح اعلق ع الي كتبته الاخت الموقوفه سابقا .. 
> كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه و عشان الحمله و مصداقيتها 
> انا سويت جيه .. هب منافقه فالنت اكتب و اشارك ف حمله و اخر شي
> بح .. لا ابا وقتي فالنت اشغله بشي يفيدني ..





اللهم آمييييييين :Smile:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

هلا ,, بنات اللي يقول كلام ويغرد خلنه يغرد لي ما يطيح ونتكسر رقبته ,, المهم ,, 
اقتراح الاخت M!M! وايد حلو ,, والله يبالهم ,, ولا يطاعون رواتبهم ولا شياته ,, عيل يوم اقطعوا هالتذاكر واصرفوا ماقالوا نحن ما عندنا فلوس ,,,

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> اللهم من أراد بنـا و بأزواجنا و بأولادنا و بأهلنا و بوطـننا سوءاً فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره
> 
> 
> اللهم من أراد بي سوءا فأشغله بنـفسه و رد كيـده في نـحره .. 
> ما راح اعلق ع الي كتبته الاخت الموقوفه سابقا .. 
> كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه و عشان الحمله و مصداقيتها 
> انا سويت جيه .. هب منافقه فالنت اكتب و اشارك ف حمله و اخر شي
> بح .. لا ابا وقتي فالنت اشغله بشي يفيدني ..



امين
اللي قاهرني تقول حريمه شو مالرياييل يخلي حريمه تبدل في حمام عام؟؟!

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسة الاماراتيه ,, 

منع اعطاء الزوجه الوافده الجواز الاماراتي

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

التغريد للعصافير صوت جشي 

لكن الي تكتب هالرمسه الله يسامحها 

ابمهم الغلا نحن لنا هدف و بنرفع الموضوع الين نوصل ان شاء الله 




لاسره اماراتيه خاليه من الدخلاء .. و لمصلحه الجيل الياي

----------


## روووز ماااري

الله يوفقكن خواتي ويحقق اللي في بالكن ويهدي شبابنا  :Smile: 

آآآآآمين  :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

حياج روووز 

ارفعي معانا لجل مصلحه البلاد 


لاسره اماراتيه خاليه من الدخلاء .. و لمصلحه الجيل الياي

----------


## روووز ماااري

انا اشوف بنات بلادي اولى بشبابنا عن الاجنبيات ..

والاشياء اللي بتترتب على زواج شبابنا بأجنبيات هي :

1. العنوسه رقم واحد ..

2. انتشار عادات وتقاليد وأخلاق أجنبيه ..

3 . بعد فتره الريال مابتيوزله الاجنبيه لانه يبا حرمة بيت راعية مذهب مب حرمه اجنبيه ..

4. بيتشتتون العيال ومحد بيرضى ايوز بنته ريال امه اجنبيه وأبوه مواطن ..

والسمووووووحه  :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

بالفعل روز نحن اولى بكل قطعه من بلادنا 
بالوظايف و بالاستقرار بكل شي 


توطين الوطن 
توطين الاسره 


فديت بلاااااااااادي

----------


## مينا القلب

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  :12 (19):  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع ,,

----------


## مينا القلب

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

حياج مينا القلب 
ربي يقويج غناتي 





ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## مالكو حاية

يقول الشاعر الدكتور مانع سعيد العتيبة :





يـــا غزال الدار يزهوا بالوشـــــــــــــاح 



مب عجب لو صرت صيّاد الأســـــــــــود




لا خلا و لا عدم يا بنااات بلادي ..   :12 (19):

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

صح لسانه شاعرنا شاعر الوطن .. 

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*





شدن الهمه الالف قرب و الحله الجديده قربت

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> بنات غلاء المهور وطلبات اهل العروس موجوده للحين..وانا مايبت شي من عندي
> من الواقع الي اشوفه بين الاقارب والمعارف والاصدقاء..وكل الي قلته جفته بعيني..
> وحتى شي ردود في الموضوع يايدوون انه سبب من اسباب عزوف الشباب الزواج من المواطنات..
> 
> بتقولوون ليش مايدورون على غيرهم ..!
> المشكله مانحصل المواصفات الي يبونهااا ..
> يبونها كاملة الاوصاف..
> يبونها مثل الي في الفضائيات ملكة جمال وموظفة وبنت عائلة ووووووو 
> 
> ...




ان شاء الله نقضي عليها فديتج 

المشكله شبابنا يتحججون بالمهر الزايد والتكاليف وعليهم ديون ومادري شنهو 

بس المشكله ان هب كل البنات والاهالي جذه المصيبه يوم احد يجمع ويقول كلهم جي 

وفوق هذا الدوله قاعده تشجعهم على الزواج من بنات بلادهم يوم ياخذ مواطنه صندوق الزواج يعطيه مبلغ محترم يساعده فيه 

فوق هذا الدوله بين فتره والثانيه تسوي اعراس جماعيه تشجع فيهم الشباب وتهون عليهم التكاليف 

لين متى شبابنا بيتمون حاطن هالحجج عراسهم مهور غاليه تكاليف غاليه وبعدين يروح يشتري له سياره اغلى واغلى !! 

لازم يكون في توعيه للشباب وللبنات وللاهالي 

واذا بتنشرون الحمله عالببي هم خبروني بشاركم 


يد بيد لبناء اسره اماراتيه ^^

 :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):  :12 (19):

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

up

up

up

----------


## مالكو حاية

ًًحِمْــلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

فديتج جوهرو حياج و ام خلوفي حياج 

وكلنا ايد ب ايد. ل

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## أم نظارات

*عيـال عـمٍ و خـال من نـسل لقـروم ::: أحـرار ماحادوا عن الحـق و دروبـه
*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

من اقوال ابونا المرحوم باني الدار

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يحيييج سفور 


ًًحِمْــلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *عيـال عـمٍ و خـال من نـسل لقـروم ::: أحـرار ماحادوا عن الحـق و دروبـه
> *


صح لسان من قال
ولاهااانت يمينن نقلتهااا

----------


## مالكو حاية

> من اقوال ابونا المرحوم باني الدار



الله يرحم بابا زااااايد

سفيرة فديييتج الصووورة طررررر  :Cool:

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

فووووووووووووووق ودووووووووووم فوق

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> *عيـال عـمٍ و خـال من نـسل لقـروم ::: أحـرار ماحادوا عن الحـق و دروبـه
> *





> من اقوال ابونا المرحوم باني الدار

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

اقروا الكلام وافهموا معانيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

ان شالله المنظر اللي شفناة اليوم في كل مراكز الاقتراع في كل الامارات يكون هوالمنظر العام في الامارات كلها في شوارعها في مراكزها في مولاتها في اسواقها في بحرها في برها ,, منظر والله يثلج الصدر ,, الله يحفظج يالامارات

والى الامام الى توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

موقف: 
الموقع: محل بيع الايس كريم 
الموقف: شاب مواطن لا يتجاوز الــ18 ,, تجلس بجانبه وحدة في حدود الــ 27 تقريبا وشوي وملابسها اتكون ملابس بحر . شو اللي تباة منه؟ 
موقف2
احدى مولات ابوظبي: مجموعة من السيدات شكلهن ما ادري من وين بس لابسات شيله وعباة في حالهن ونحن في حالنا وكنا متوجين للمصعد ,, شوي ونسمع اصوات شباب مواطنين ومعروف الشباب اصواتم عاليه نازلين ع الدري المتحرك وشوي والاخوات حولن وجهتهن الي الدرج وضحك وسوالف وعرفنا انهن من الجماعه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## الانسه نوال

*الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم كلكم يابنات يا اصيلات هكذا البنت الاصيله ماتترك حقوقها*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

فديتكن يااا بنات زايد .. شدن الهمه


هيه والله المنظر كان خيااالي اماراتي ١٠٠٪ ولله الحمد 


حليلهم الشباب شي منهم سذج و يستغلونهم بسرعه وشي منهم ما شاء الله ما يرضون الا ب بنات البلاد ..

----------


## وجه القمــــر

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> حبيت نشاطكم و تفاعلكم و غيرتكم على بلادنا 
> 
> 
> المهم... كنت أنا و أختي نتناقش في الموضوع أول ما نزل ،،، و طلعنا بها الاقتراح
> 
> طبعا الحكومة ما قصرت بإنشاء صندوق الزواج ، و أحلى شرط فيه إنه المواطن ما يستلم مساعدة إلااااا إذا كانت الزوجة مواطنة ، و اقتراحنا إنه أي واحد ياخذ من برع البلااااد يدفع ضريبة لصندوق الزواج و قدرها......لأنه بتصرفه هذا سوا خلل في التركيبة السكانية و هالضريبة بتساعد في تمويل الصندوق


عيبني هذا الاقتراح وخل يدرسون كل واحد ومدخوله وبناء عليه يحددون المبلغ المفروض يندفع لصالح الصندوق ويا ليت يكون لمدة مب قصيرة

----------


## أم نظارات

*
قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.

واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»*

----------


## وجه القمــــر

> ياربي عيالنا باجر بيرمسون فلبيني 
> 
> 
> 
> بنات مقهوره مقهوره 
> 
> كنت في العياده 
> وشفت فلبينيه لابسه عباه ضيجه 
> بدون شيله وياها ربيعاتها ثنتين منهن 
> ...





ذنبهم على أبوهم وباجر يوم بيكبرون ويفهمون الدنيا بيحسون نفسهم غرب وهم في بلادهم بالشكل واللهجة والعادات والله يعلم عن الدين و بيسالون ابوهم ليش ضيع حقوقهم ...

شو بيقول ساعتها ؟!!!

----------


## بنت زايد6

> *
> قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.
> 
> واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»*


سبحان االله حتى عمر بن الخطاب حس بخطر الزواج من اجنبيات ، ومستمرين فالحملة وان شاء الله اشوي اشوي بتتوسع الحملة و بإذن الله الدولة بتسويلنا حل مع هالازمة ، نحن عطينا حلول وان شاء الله تتنفذ في ارض الواقع .

----------


## أم نظارات

*اقتراحاات 

- إيقاف علاوة الأبنـاء من راتب الأب
- إيقاف منح الجنسية للوافدات المتزوجات من الإماراتييـن و أبنائهن
- تقـنين دخول الوافديـن للإمارات 
- نـشر سلبيـات الزواج من وافدات عبر المحاضرات و الإعلام و المراكز الاجتماعية و توعية أوليـاء الأمور و الأبناء
- عدم مساواة الزوجة الوافدة بالـمواطنة في الحقـوق في جميع الحالات بما فيها الطلاق و غيره
*

----------


## بنت زايد6

> *عيـال عـمٍ و خـال من نـسل لقـروم ::: أحـرار ماحادوا عن الحـق و دروبـه
> *

----------


## o.k

بنات منو اقترحت نسوي الحملهـ ف البي بي ؟؟؟؟
اذا تسمح ابا أبدا
..... :Smile:

----------


## o.k

الوافده لي تاخذ مواطن تمنع من من أنها اتيب هلها يشتغلون ف الامارت عسب ماايزيد عدد الوافدين ..

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> *اقتراحاات 
> 
> - إيقاف علاوة الأبنـاء من راتب الأب
> - إيقاف منح الجنسية للوافدات المتزوجات من الإماراتييـن و أبنائهن
> - تقـنين دخول الوافديـن للإمارات 
> - نـشر سلبيـات الزواج من وافدات عبر المحاضرات و الإعلام و المراكز الاجتماعية و توعية أوليـاء الأمور و الأبناء
> - عدم مساواة الزوجة الوافدة بالـمواطنة في الحقـوق في جميع الحالات بما فيها الطلاق و غيره
> *


معاج

----------


## بنت زايد6

> *اقتراحاات 
> 
> - إيقاف علاوة الأبنـاء من راتب الأب
> - إيقاف منح الجنسية للوافدات المتزوجات من الإماراتييـن و أبنائهن
> - تقـنين دخول الوافديـن للإمارات 
> - نـشر سلبيـات الزواج من وافدات عبر المحاضرات و الإعلام و المراكز الاجتماعية و توعية أوليـاء الأمور و الأبناء
> - عدم مساواة الزوجة الوافدة بالـمواطنة في الحقـوق في جميع الحالات بما فيها الطلاق و غيره
> *


وحل ثاني يدفعون ضريبة سنوية للدولة وكل واحد حسب معاشه
مثل ما يفنشوا الشباب اللي فالجيش من شغلهم يوم ياخذون وافدات ، يطبقونه عالشرطة والموظفين فالاماكن الحكومية
واششدد المفروض ما يعطون الزوجة الجنسية، والله وحدة ما تعرف شي فعاداتنا وتقاليدنا وزين ترمس عربي يعطونها الجواز وتقول انا مواتن

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

لو ماينفع ما يعطونها جواز يعطونها عقب 99 سنه من زواجها

----------


## o.k

يمنع الزوچ لي تزوچ وافدهـ ان يسچل اي شي باسمها :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪


ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *١٠٠٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة ١٠٠٪

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هههه ٩٩ سنه. 
عيبتني ^^ 



والي يتزوج وافده يوقع تعهد لا بيت و لا شي من الحكومه

----------


## بنت زايد6

> بنات منو اقترحت نسوي الحملهـ ف البي بي ؟؟؟؟
> اذا تسمح ابا أبدا
> .....


لا تتسرعين اختي شوفي راي مالكو حاية والبنات الثانيات فالحملة واذا واقفوا بنبدأ نكتب وبنتواصل عالخاص لين نحدد كل شي نبغيه وعندنا اخت اقترحت ترسم بعد بس بنشوف راي البنات قبل

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هيه الغاليات ان شاء الله نسوي كل شي بس بالاتفاق 
و راسلن مالكو حايه ..

----------


## أم نظارات

> لو ماينفع ما يعطونها جواز يعطونها عقب 99 سنه من زواجها


نتمـنى ,’ الله كريـم  :Smile: 





> يمنع الزوچ لي تزوچ وافدهـ ان يسچل اي شي باسمها


100%

----------


## أم نظارات

*تـوطـين الأسرة الإماراتــية = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العـادات الأصيلـة*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> *اقتراحاات 
> 
> - إيقاف علاوة الأبنـاء من راتب الأب
> - إيقاف منح الجنسية للوافدات المتزوجات من الإماراتييـن و أبنائهن
> - تقـنين دخول الوافديـن للإمارات 
> - نـشر سلبيـات الزواج من وافدات عبر المحاضرات و الإعلام و المراكز الاجتماعية و توعية أوليـاء الأمور و الأبناء
> - عدم مساواة الزوجة الوافدة بالـمواطنة في الحقـوق في جميع الحالات بما فيها الطلاق و غيره
> *


وياج ^^ بالراي




> *الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم كلكم يابنات يا اصيلات هكذا البنت الاصيله ماتترك حقوقها*




فديتج تسلمين هاي بلادنا لازم انحافظ عليها وعلى نسلها ^^

----------


## أم نظارات

> *تـوطـين الأسرة الإماراتــية = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العـادات الأصيلـة*

----------


## o.k

> لا تتسرعين اختي شوفي راي مالكو حاية والبنات الثانيات فالحملة واذا واقفوا بنبدأ نكتب وبنتواصل عالخاص لين نحدد كل شي نبغيه وعندنا اخت اقترحت ترسم بعد بس بنشوف راي البنات قبل


أكيييد حبيبتي بس ابا اعرف منو البنت عسب ماخذ فگرتا :Smile: 



> هيه الغاليات ان شاء الله نسوي كل شي بس بالاتفاق 
> و راسلن مالكو حايه ..


هيه حبيبتي أتواصل وياها :Smile:

----------


## عيالي وبس

> ان شالله المنظر اللي شفناة اليوم في كل مراكز الاقتراع في كل الامارات يكون هوالمنظر العام في الامارات كلها في شوارعها في مراكزها في مولاتها في اسواقها في بحرها في برها ,, منظر والله يثلج الصدر ,, الله يحفظج يالامارات
> 
> والى الامام الى توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%




هيه والله نفس تفكيري يوم سرت هناك اخيرا لقينا مكان النا بروحنا يخصنا ويشل ملاحنا كلهم مواطنين حتى الي برع واقفين بنات حشيمات متغشيات ما شاء الله عليهن وشباب ما عليهم قاصر ليش ما يكونون من نصيب هالخوات الحشيمات الله يرزقهن ان شاء ادب والله واخلاق قمة بالتعاون انا كنت بروحي امشي ومستحيه راسيه بالارض ارتبك بالزحمه وما شاء الله الشباب المنظمين بدون شي يأشرون لي ع البنات اروح اسالهن عن المكان والبنات ما شاء الله عليهن الابتسامه تحلي ويهن وما قصرن ويايه وويا غيري اكيد, الي لاحظته معاملة الشباب لبنت الامارات فعلا معاملة كلها احترام وتقدير وكلن همه مصلحة البلاد انا اقول انه المفروض اتكون هناك محاضرات توعويه للمراهقين الشباب من الاعداديه كتاب التربيه الوطنيه لازم يتغير بالنسبه للطلاب من الجنسين التربيه الوطنيه هب بس علم دوله وحفظ لتاريخ بلاد التربيه الوطنيه المفروض ايكون التزام واحترام وتفضيل وطن على نفسك وعلى رغباتك لو كل مواطن وانا اقصد الشباب هنيه حط مصلحة الوطن جدام عيونه جان ما جفنا الغريبه خذتهم بسهوله المفروض التعليم يدعم بالمفاهيم الي اتساهم بتخفيف هالمشاكل الي نواجهها

----------


## o.k

> *اقتراحاات 
> 
> - إيقاف علاوة الأبنـاء من راتب الأب
> - إيقاف منح الجنسية للوافدات المتزوجات من الإماراتييـن و أبنائهن
> - تقـنين دخول الوافديـن للإمارات 
> - نـشر سلبيـات الزواج من وافدات عبر المحاضرات و الإعلام و المراكز الاجتماعية و توعية أوليـاء الأمور و الأبناء
> - عدم مساواة الزوجة الوافدة بالـمواطنة في الحقـوق في جميع الحالات بما فيها الطلاق و غيره
> *


اوااافقچ الراي :Smile: 




> ان شالله المنظر اللي شفناة اليوم في كل مراكز الاقتراع في كل الامارات يكون هوالمنظر العام في الامارات كلها في شوارعها في مراكزها في مولاتها في اسواقها في بحرها في برها ,, منظر والله يثلج الصدر ,, الله يحفظج يالامارات
> 
> والى الامام الى توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%


يااارب ربي يسمع منننچ:؟



> *الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم كلكم يابنات يا اصيلات هكذا البنت الاصيله ماتترك حقوقها*


ويسعچ حبوبهـ من ذوووقچ قليل ف حق وطنا طااال عمرچ

----------


## o.k

الوافدهـ اللي تتزوچ مواطن لو گانت موظفهـ ينزلون درجتا الوظيفيهـ..
و المواطن لي يتزوچ وافدهـ يمنع من الترقيهـ في وظيفتهـ..

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> هيه والله نفس تفكيري يوم سرت هناك اخيرا لقينا مكان النا بروحنا يخصنا ويشل ملاحنا كلهم مواطنين حتى الي برع واقفين بنات حشيمات متغشيات ما شاء الله عليهن وشباب ما عليهم قاصر ليش ما يكونون من نصيب هالخوات الحشيمات الله يرزقهن ان شاء ادب والله واخلاق قمة بالتعاون انا كنت بروحي امشي ومستحيه راسيه بالارض ارتبك بالزحمه وما شاء الله الشباب المنظمين بدون شي يأشرون لي ع البنات اروح اسالهن عن المكان والبنات ما شاء الله عليهن الابتسامه تحلي ويهن وما قصرن ويايه وويا غيري اكيد, الي لاحظته معاملة الشباب لبنت الامارات فعلا معاملة كلها احترام وتقدير وكلن همه مصلحة البلاد انا اقول انه المفروض اتكون هناك محاضرات توعويه للمراهقين الشباب من الاعداديه كتاب التربيه الوطنيه لازم يتغير بالنسبه للطلاب من الجنسين التربيه الوطنيه هب بس علم دوله وحفظ لتاريخ بلاد التربيه الوطنيه المفروض ايكون التزام واحترام وتفضيل وطن على نفسك وعلى رغباتك لو كل مواطن وانا اقصد الشباب هنيه حط مصلحة الوطن جدام عيونه جان ما جفنا الغريبه خذتهم بسهوله المفروض التعليم يدعم بالمفاهيم الي اتساهم بتخفيف هالمشاكل الي نواجهها

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> *عيـال عـمٍ و خـال من نـسل لقـروم ::: أحـرار ماحادوا عن الحـق و دروبـه
> *

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> لو ماينفع ما يعطونها جواز يعطونها عقب 99 سنه من زواجها



نفس تملك البيوت هيه وياااج فالراي

----------


## o.k

عيشي بلادي عاش اتحاد إماراتنا
عشت لشعب دينه الإسلام هديه القرآن
حصنتك باسم الله يا وطن
بلادي بلادي بلادي بلادي
حماك الإله شرور الزمان
أقسمنا أن نبني** نعمل
نعمل نخلص نعمل نخلص
مهما عشنا نخلص نخلص
دام الأمان وعاش العلم يا إماراتنا
رمزالعروبة كلنا نفديكِ
بالدما نرويكِ
نفديك بالأرواح يا وطن
*****

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> الوافدهـ اللي تتزوچ مواطن لو گانت موظفهـ ينزلون درجتا الوظيفيهـ..
> و المواطن لي يتزوچ وافدهـ يمنع من الترقيهـ في وظيفتهـ..



وياج اقتراح فنان ايحد من زواج الوافدة

----------


## عمودية دبي

الزواج أولاً و أخيراً رزق و نصيب مكتوب من رب العالمين 
سواءاً للمواطن أو اي شاب من اي جنسية ثانية 

حسيت من هالموضوع ان الشاب المواطن جنس سامي ما يجوز يختلط بغيره 

لا تظنون اني أأيد الزواج من أجنبيات أو اي جنسية عربية بالعكس حلاة الثوب رقعته منه و فيه 

بس ان صار و عرس المواطن من غير المواطنه الله يوفقه 

اللي اشوفه من اللي حوالي من الأهل و المعارف يتقدمون و يخطبون و ينرفضون و ينجرحون فيضطرون يتزوجون من برع و حريم شايلينهم على روسهم 

الشاب لما ينرفض ينجرح عن تجربه رغم الكلام اللي ينقال ان الشاب ما يعيبه شي حتى لو انرفض 100 مره بس هذا كلاااااااااام


عارفة بتاكلوني بقشوري 
بس هذا رايي

----------


## عيالي وبس

نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
 نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

عامودية دبي:

رايج انتي حرة فيه...لكن الحملة تسير
في اتجاه غير رايج !!!!




تسير في اتجاه ومصممين عليه:









"توطين الاسر الاماراتية"

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> الزواج أولاً و أخيراً رزق و نصيب مكتوب من رب العالمين 
> سواءاً للمواطن أو اي شاب من اي جنسية ثانية 
> 
> حسيت من هالموضوع ان الشاب المواطن جنس سامي ما يجوز يختلط بغيره 
> 
> لا تظنون اني أأيد الزواج من أجنبيات أو اي جنسية عربية بالعكس حلاة الثوب رقعته منه و فيه 
> 
> بس ان صار و عرس المواطن من غير المواطنه الله يوفقه 
> 
> ...


*
لا نحن تعبنا ونحن انقول انا نقصد فئة معينه معروفه للكل ياختي عايبنج ينقص عليهم يعني والنتيجه عيال ما يعرفون عادتنا وتقاليدنا وبعدين الشاب اللي ينجرح عسب انرفض مره وحده وبنت البلاد ما تنجرح يوم اتم فبيت هلها وهي مب قاصرنها شي مع هذا البعض يفضل عليها الوافده مش كلهم طبعا وبعدين اختي لا تشوفينها من زاوية حلات فرديه شوفيها من ناحية المصلحة الوطنيه فكري فاجيالنا وعيالنا وعدد المواطنين باااااااااجر فكري فمستقبل بلادج*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
>  نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

بنااات الامارات شغااالات اصدااار قرارات ههههههههه


بصراحة اقرااا اقتراحاتكن واضحك :Big Grin: 

جاان رشحتن عمااركن للمجلس الوطني  :Smile: 

إن شاء الله انا برشح عمري عقب 4 سنين ^^


اول قرار بصدره <<<تعرفووونه ههههه






> يمنع الزوچ لي تزوچ وافدهـ ان يسچل اي شي باسمها




في ذمتي انج ذييييييييييييبة

اشكر فنج ^^

----------


## ms.silent

الله يرزقني و يرزقكن الزوج الصاالح

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

شو بقول بس صندوق زواج وسوو توعيه ومحاضرات سوو 
شو بقول غير اللي يبا الصلاة ماتفوته
ونحو توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه100%

----------


## مالكو حاية

> هيه والله نفس تفكيري يوم سرت هناك اخيرا لقينا مكان النا بروحنا يخصنا ويشل ملاحنا كلهم مواطنين حتى الي برع واقفين بنات حشيمات متغشيات ما شاء الله عليهن وشباب ما عليهم قاصر ليش ما يكونون من نصيب هالخوات الحشيمات الله يرزقهن ان شاء ادب والله واخلاق قمة بالتعاون انا كنت بروحي امشي ومستحيه راسيه بالارض ارتبك بالزحمه وما شاء الله الشباب المنظمين بدون شي يأشرون لي ع البنات اروح اسالهن عن المكان والبنات ما شاء الله عليهن الابتسامه تحلي ويهن وما قصرن ويايه وويا غيري اكيد, الي لاحظته معاملة الشباب لبنت الامارات فعلا معاملة كلها احترام وتقدير وكلن همه مصلحة البلاد انا اقول انه المفروض اتكون هناك محاضرات توعويه للمراهقين الشباب من الاعداديه كتاب التربيه الوطنيه لازم يتغير بالنسبه للطلاب من الجنسين التربيه الوطنيه هب بس علم دوله وحفظ لتاريخ بلاد التربيه الوطنيه المفروض ايكون التزام واحترام وتفضيل وطن على نفسك وعلى رغباتك لو كل مواطن وانا اقصد الشباب هنيه حط مصلحة الوطن جدام عيونه جان ما جفنا الغريبه خذتهم بسهوله المفروض التعليم يدعم بالمفاهيم الي اتساهم بتخفيف هالمشاكل الي نواجهها

----------


## o.k

> بنااات الامارات شغااالات اصدااار قرارات ههههههههه
> 
> 
> بصراحة اقرااا اقتراحاتكن واضحك
> 
> جاان رشحتن عمااركن للمجلس الوطني 
> 
> إن شاء الله انا برشح عمري عقب 4 سنين ^^
> 
> ...


بنت ذيييب طااال عمرچ :Wink: 

نرقبچ بعد فور ييرز ههههههه

----------


## مالكو حاية

> بنت ذيييب طااال عمرچ
> 
> نرقبچ بعد فور ييرز ههههههه


كفؤؤؤؤؤ كفؤؤؤؤؤ 

إن شاء الله ..يصير خير لين 4 سنين ^^

----------


## عمودية دبي

> *
> لا نحن تعبنا ونحن انقول انا نقصد فئة معينه معروفه للكل ياختي عايبنج ينقص عليهم يعني والنتيجه عيال ما يعرفون عادتنا وتقاليدنا وبعدين الشاب اللي ينجرح عسب انرفض مره وحده وبنت البلاد ما تنجرح يوم اتم فبيت هلها وهي مب قاصرنها شي مع هذا البعض يفضل عليها الوافده مش كلهم طبعا وبعدين اختي لا تشوفينها من زاوية حلات فرديه شوفيها من ناحية المصلحة الوطنيه فكري فاجيالنا وعيالنا وعدد المواطنين باااااااااجر فكري فمستقبل بلادج*


انا وياج في شباب يركضون ورا المظاهر والخرابيط هذيل زواجهم من اجنبيات خير لنا عشان يفكونا من الامراض الله لا يبلينا واعرف وايد من هالنوعية الي سفراتهم وايدة

وفي غيرهم ملتزمين و ع قد حالهم وجربوا بيت وثنين وثلاث وعشر والله ما وفقهم 
وتزوجوا من برع ظروفهم اجبرتهم

البنية ما لها ذنب وما لها حيلة غير انها تنتظر النصيب الي تشتغل وتطلع ويشوفونها الناس حالها اهون من المحبوسة في البيت لا دوام ولا شي مثل حالتي

اظني الحل في الزواج المبكر+ سياسة اخطب لبنتك+بشكل عام الزواج التقليدي بين الاهل والمعارف*

----------


## حلآتي بحجآبي

عيبتني اقترآحآتكم..أنآ مع توطين الأسرة الإمآرآتية..

----------


## o.k

> كفؤؤؤؤؤ كفؤؤؤؤؤ 
> 
> إن شاء الله ..يصير خير لين 4 سنين ^^


يااارب ونصوتلچ :Wink: 




دولة الامارات [COLOR="rgb(46, 139, 87)"]العربيه المتحده
يعلها دووووووم متحده ولا يفرقنا حد[/COLOR]

----------


## o.k

> عيبتني اقترآحآتكم..أنآ مع توطين الأسرة الإمآرآتية..


من ذوووقچ حبوبهـ وحياااچ بيناا :Smile:

----------


## قلب عطوف

ما شاء الله عليكن 

افكار تنطرح حلوة وخاصة عدم منح الزوجة الاجنبية الجواز والامتيازات الا بعد 99 سنة.

يارب الافكار تلاقي استجابة من قبل المسؤولين. 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## زخراوية 90

*توطين الأسرة الاماراتية..

*منع اعطاء الجنسية للاجنبية ..

*تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..

*سحب الجواز من اللي يتزوج من وافده وحرمانه من الارض والقرض.." :12 (26): 
فلوسنا وحلالنا يروج لهالجنبيات ...

*تجنيس ابناء المواطنه المتزوجة من خليجي أصل ولد قبايل ....لهم حق ..."خليجنا واحد... :12 (41): 
*
وونتظر منكم سلبيات الزواج من الوافدة...
1- ضياع النخوة لأن الوافدة لاتستطيع زرع هذه الصفات الجميلة لأنها ماتربت عليها مثل المواطنه الأصيلة ...
2- الكرم ماراح تغرس فيهم هالصفات " الفاقد لشي لآ يعطيه"
3- أصالة العرق بالاماراتية "\
*من غير ان عيال الوافدة دائما يحسون بنقص من المجتمع وهذا يؤثر على نفسياتهم ..." وهذا ملاحظ "
*الأجنبية ماهمها غير الفلوس وتعيش ..واقل مشكله بينها وبين المواطن شلت شنتطها وتركت له العيال لا يمكن بعد تطالب بحضانتهم عشان تحط الاقامة عليهم وتذلهم ..وتستلم الحبيبه 4400 من الشونه ونعمه ...
*99% زواج فاشل لأنه قائم غالبا على مصالح ,,اختلاف العادات والتقاليد ..
*اللي يتحججون بمهر المواطنه هذه مقوله صارت مستهلكه وعرفنا مصدرها من وين " الوافده مهر قليل وخساير عظيمه ومهوله بعد الزواج ...اولا المطالب :
1- هات امي وابوي اقاماتهم تذاكر سفرهم وكل سنه تجديد اقامات لهم .
2- السفر لبلادها ...
3- توظيفف اخوانها وخواتها ...ابناء العم والخال 
4- شراء منزل ببلدها "  :12 (85): الحبيبه تبي تضمن نفسها مستقبلا لأي متغيرات من نفسية المواطن لنها عارفه ماراح تستمر معه .
واقول اقل شي اللي بيخسره عليها مايقل عن مئات الالوف ...وكلها سحب من البنك وديون واخرتها الحبيب متسدح على الديوان يطالب بتسديد الديون ..
وبعد ماتصيبه الوافده بالفقر وتسحب كل ماتباه منه قالت له عيشتك فقر وتقوم تنكش فيه لين مايطلقها ..
ويالله تشوف غيره ..

خخخخخخ تعبت يالله كملوا قولوا سلبياتهم ...انتظركم

----------


## عيالي وبس

> انا وياج في شباب يركضون ورا المظاهر والخرابيط هذيل زواجهم من اجنبيات خير لنا عشان يفكونا من الامراض الله لا يبلينا واعرف وايد من هالنوعية الي سفراتهم وايدة
> 
> وفي غيرهم ملتزمين و ع قد حالهم وجربوا بيت وثنين وثلاث وعشر والله ما وفقهم 
> وتزوجوا من برع ظروفهم اجبرتهم
> 
> البنية ما لها ذنب وما لها حيلة غير انها تنتظر النصيب الي تشتغل وتطلع ويشوفونها الناس حالها اهون من المحبوسة في البيت لا دوام ولا شي مثل حالتي
> 
> اظني الحل في الزواج المبكر+ سياسة اخطب لبنتك+بشكل عام الزواج التقليدي بين الاهل والمعارف*


حلج وايد حلو صح اخطب لبنتك ليش لا أنا عن نفسبه ما بتأخر لو جفت حد من هليه بالمستقبل ينفع ايكون زوج لبنتي والبنت حلاتها تتزوج من بدايه العشرينات 22 27 باقصى حد الي تبا اتكمل دراستها فبيت ريلها اتكمل مثلي انا كملت بوجود العيال وكبار بالمدارس كنت ادرسهم وادرس احس هالشي بيحل مشاكل الحيا يوم بجوف واحد بيسعد بنتي ما بينفع

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

همسه لكل معارضه تطرش رسايل خاصه 
الحمدالله نحن الي فالحمله واعيات و مثقفات هب من الشارع 
و بلادنا لنا و جان تبين مواطن مشكلتج و ولد بلادج يترياج ف بلادج ^^

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

انشوده حب الوطن

----------


## مالكو حاية

عامودية دبي...


حل مميز ...اخطب لبنتك ..ليش لا ؟؟
الحل لا بدعة ولا بحرام ..من زمن الرسول 
صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم


عيالي وبس :

معاج حق ..تكمل الثانوية بيت هلها و الجامعة بيت ريلها
حتى نفس الموضوع كملت الجامعة وانا معرسة ..
و بعد توفيق الله اللي يبا الصلاة ماتفوته ..


زخرااوية 90
اولا عودة حميدة

ثانيا حلول مافيها حيلة ^^
لكن،، ناخذ حقوقنا بدون ان نطغى ^_*

ثالثا شيكي ع الخاص

رابعا لا عد تغيبين  :Big Grin:

----------


## مالكو حاية

> همسه لكل معارضه تطرش رسايل خاصه 
> الحمدالله نحن الي فالحمله واعيات و مثقفات هب من الشارع 
> و بلادنا لنا و جان تبين مواطن مشكلتج و ولد بلادج يترياج ف بلادج ^^



حلفي بس  :Big Grin: 
هههههههههه


صدقج سفيرة ..نحن هل الدار
ع قولت الشاعر:
مافيهم لفق الفوق ^^

حليلها بيكون حاطة عينها على واحد

من كثر عاد عيال بلادنااا

ع قولت خالتيه 

لقمة هريس فيها تنغيص هههههههههه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ههه هيه والله 

الله يعين 

شبابنا مرغوبين منو قدهم ههههههه


ههههه حلو المثل بطرشلهن لو طرشن لي رسايل خاصه

----------


## مالكو حاية

ههههه 

يا حظي باللي مرغوب فيهم ^^

ماكان مرغووب فيهم قبل 40 سنة ^^

يوم كان الواحد فيهم اشعث اغبر 

جنه الزيـــر سالم ..



يالي ثار كلــــــيّب هههههه :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



يالي ثااار بناات الامارات ...^^

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ههههههههههههههههههههه
الحين الزير سابم ولا شي جدامهم 
عيال بلادنا صايرين سلوم و جسوم و حمود بوند ههههه
ترا السالفه الي خبرتكن اياها نسيت اضيف الاجياس الي ف ايد وحده منهن
قهررررررررررررررررر كنت اخبر خواتيه عن الماركات و جيه امايه تقول بلاج حاسده خلق الله
الي عطاج عطاهن ما تعرف انه خير ولد البلاد .. 

تعرفين انا بيتوتيه و هاليوم ظهرت فيه شفت العجب

----------


## سفيرة دبـي



----------


## عيالي وبس

احنا لو علينا وعشان بلادنا اتكون النا بروحنا هب بس رياييلنا بنخليهم ايعرسون الا ارواحنا بنضحي فيها المهم التركيبه السكانيه تتعدل وما عليج سفيرة دبي من رسايل الاعتراض بعد لا توصل للتهديد طرشيها صوبي وبتجوفين الرد الي بتحرم صاحبته تعترض عجبي والله شبابهم مثل القمر ومخلينهم اونه نصيب اقطع يديه اذا ثلاث ارباعهن فعل مدبر والربع الباقي ما عليه نصيب

----------


## مالكو حاية

هيه صدقج سفووور 
ع الاقل الزير سالم ..
يوز خواااته ملووك العرب

ياحسرتي ع عيال بلادناا
خلوو بنات داارهم ياخذهن ..الغريب

تعرفين ربيعتي ..خذت وااحد
يلست عنده قرابة شهر و اطلقت بكر عسبت اللي ما تتسماش><
حضرته عنده ربيعه ..
استغفر الله 

المهم عقب اضطرت تاخذ واحد اقل عنها ..
و المنتدى مايسع نتكلم بكل شيء
المهم خلاها تصرف عليه . 
وعقب طلقهااا..والحين بياخذ من بناات بلاده


شفتواا القهر ...؟؟؟


وانتن تددن بالنصيب و المهر و التكاليف

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل...


عيال بلادنا تبطروا ع النعمة 

شوو يبوون بالتركييبة السكانية ..و مصلحة البلاد..
يوم بعضهم ..ساحب ديوون ع الفخفخة ..و سيارة اخر موديل
وفوق هااا ...ربيعة...يكد عليها..

ياسلام ..وين بتزوج ...حضرته؟
اش له بالزواج و العيال و صدعت الراس



لو من الدولة اللي اشووفه جذيييه ..
بفره في الجيش ..ادب له..
و الله اني اتمنى قرار يأدبونهم فيه ادب...


المفرووض يستخدموون هاي الفلوس في اعادتها للدولة بطريقة افضل...
مثل بناء مشاريع وتخفيف العبئ على البلاد..
لين متى وبكون العمل الحكومي هو مصدر الرزق الوحيد

لين متى و القطاع الخاص ..لا نملك منه الا الحظ القليل؟؟



حرام الدولة تضيع جهودها سدى ..

اففففففففففف خلوووني سااكتة ..




ايها الرجل الاماراتي البطراااااان

انت في نظرنا :







متهم ..مطلوب للعدالة

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عيالي و بس 
مالكو حايه 
هيه والله و انا لي اكثر من ربيعه تزوجن و تطلقن فالملجه والسبب


انه اجبروووه و اخر شي مل و ما يبى و سار يتزوج الاجنبيه 
و يوم عرسه سرنا و حتى طليقته يت ويانا تخيلن شو ماخذ شيييييييييفه 
والله لو حلوه كنا بنقووول بس شييييييفه و طليقته استانست و قالت يستاهل
و مستانس وياها و هي تلصق فيه امف عليها .. 

على فكره لو نرجع نتبع سياسه مو اي حد يدخل بلادنا و سياسه مو اي حد يسير بلادهم احسن
اساسا فكرهم بدا ينتشر حتى فالمسلسلات و انتن تعرفن اي مسلسلات اقصد !!!!! 
لو اعلامنا يحذر من هالفئات كنا بنتفادى بعض الاسباب لزواج الدبب الاماراتين من الاجنبيات وشبكات الدعاره الي كل يوم يزاهم الله خير يكتشفون لنا شبكه ! شو اسبابها 

يجملون هالفئه ف عيوون شبابنا ليييشششششش .




مالكو حايه هب مطلوبين للعداله لا 

لنه هم يعرفون ذنبهم .. اطالب الي يسير و هو مقتدر ياخذ برع البلاد بالشنق هع

----------


## مالكو حاية

> احنا لو علينا وعشان بلادنا اتكون النا بروحنا هب بس رياييلنا بنخليهم ايعرسون الا ارواحنا بنضحي فيها المهم التركيبه السكانيه تتعدل وما عليج سفيرة دبي من رسايل الاعتراض بعد لا توصل للتهديد طرشيها صوبي وبتجوفين الرد الي بتحرم صاحبته تعترض عجبي والله شبابهم مثل القمر ومخلينهم اونه نصيب اقطع يديه اذا ثلاث ارباعهن فعل مدبر والربع الباقي ما عليه نصيب


فديييتج غناااتووو

بنت البلاااد ..قالت ..نعم للتعدد ان كان في مصلحة بلادناا
و الثانية حللت و حرمت وبررت !!!
طبعا مصلحتها قبل مصلحة البلد ...!


لا قدر الله اقل شيء يستوي للبلاد..
اظني ع اقرب طيياااارة...
الا اللي هي اصلا اصيلة ..وصدق كان السبب نصيب 


الا بنت البلاد ..
بتضحي بالغالي و النفيس


وبتقووول

نمووت نموووت و يحياا الوطن  :Frown:  


شفتووا الفرق ؟؟



وعيااال البلاد خبر خييير


لا ويقولون تكااليف و البناات يتشرطن


يتشرطن وهن المتزوجة تبغي تزوج ريلهااا
عشاان بلادهااا؟؟

قمة التنااقض........!



ألبـــــــي على ابنــــــي 

و ألب إبني على الغريب 


صدق انكن زييينة وخزييييينة يا بناات زاااايد

مب هوو اللي علمنا التضحية؟؟؟  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

*آســــــــــــــــــــــّرة أمـــــــــــــــاراتيــة 100 %*



 :12 (19):

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

مستمرين ان شالله 
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

حياج ختيه و مشكوره عالرفع برستيج


انشوده حب الوطن

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> *توطين الأسرة الاماراتية..
> 
> *منع اعطاء الجنسية للاجنبية ..
> 
> *تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..
> 
> *سحب الجواز من اللي يتزوج من وافده وحرمانه من الارض والقرض.."
> فلوسنا وحلالنا يروج لهالجنبيات ...
> 
> ...


نشر مفاهيم غير مقبوله في المجتمع كالشيشه 
خلل التركيبه السكانيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

*ومع التوطين 100%
*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

من السلبيات 
بعد طلاق الوافده و ضمانها الجنسبه تتزوج وافد لكن عيالها 
يندرجون تحت ابناء المواطنااات ليش '!! هيه اساسا هب من البلاد

اطالب بسحب جنسيه كل مطلقه من اماراتي سابقا وحاليا و فالمستقبل 
عسب لا ينظلمون ابناء المواطنات و بعد خير البلاد يكون لعيال البلاد اصل و فصل

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

نعم للتوطين 
ولا للزواج المختلط.

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*استمرااااااااار
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه*

----------


## بنت زايد6

اليوم وايد انصدمت بنت لابسة عباة وشيلة وتعطينها مواطنة اميه بالميه بس والله يوم يت ترمس عربي ما تعرف ، تحاول تقول شرات كلامنا يعني مثال أعرف تقوله أأرف، غصبن علي تقول قصبن علي وبدال هو يقول قالت هي يقول ، قلت يمكن امها اجنبية وابوها مواطن ول وحدة متجنسة بس المشكلة وايد جنسيات صارت تقلد كلامنا ولبسنا وصرنا ما نفرق الا اذا غلطن ورمسن لغتهن بين بعض يعني ليش كل هذا ، ليش ما يفتخرون بأصلهم ؟؟؟ والمشكلة الاكبر كيف عيال المواطن يرمسون وكيف يتربون اذا الام اجنبية وما تعرف عربي ؟؟ يعني والله آخرتها العيال ينظلمون وشبابنا للأسف ما يفكرون الا براحتهم و ما يفكرون بالمستقبل والعيال
وبنتم انطالب بتوطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> *توطين الأسرة الاماراتية..
> 
> *منع اعطاء الجنسية للاجنبية ..
> 
> *تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..
> 
> *سحب الجواز من اللي يتزوج من وافده وحرمانه من الارض والقرض.."
> فلوسنا وحلالنا يروج لهالجنبيات ...
> 
> ...



*welcome back* :12 (56):

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> اليوم وايد انصدمت بنت لابسة عباة وشيلة وتعطينها مواطنة اميه بالميه بس والله يوم يت ترمس عربي ما تعرف ، تحاول تقول شرات كلامنا يعني مثال أعرف تقوله أأرف، غصبن علي تقول قصبن علي وبدال هو يقول قالت هي يقول ، قلت يمكن امها اجنبية وابوها مواطن ول وحدة متجنسة بس المشكلة وايد جنسيات صارت تقلد كلامنا ولبسنا وصرنا ما نفرق الا اذا غلطن ورمسن لغتهن بين بعض يعني ليش كل هذا ، ليش ما يفتخرون بأصلهم ؟؟؟ والمشكلة الاكبر كيف عيال المواطن يرمسون وكيف يتربون اذا الام اجنبية وما تعرف عربي ؟؟ يعني والله آخرتها العيال ينظلمون وشبابنا للأسف ما يفكرون الا براحتهم و ما يفكرون بالمستقبل والعيال
> وبنتم انطالب بتوطين الاسرة الاماراتية


*
وينهن اللي معارضات الحملة اين يسمعن هالرمسه يشوفن شكثرها سلبيات الزواج من وافده*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

كيسه
يختي موجودات بس ليش ساكتات ماعرف !!!!!! 


بنت زايد
هييه والله قهر و لا يوم تمر وحده حاشمه عمرها يتطالعونها جنها مخلوق فضائي 
المال مال ابونا و القوم ناشبونا .. ربي يرحم باني الدار 


و يا بنات ساندن بنات بلادكن الحمله لمصلحتكن و مصاحه عيالنا و مصلحه بلادنا
خيرنا لغيرنا 

الله المستعان

----------


## قلب عطوف

:Anotherone:

----------


## ليتني في حلم

> من السلبيات 
> بعد طلاق الوافده و ضمانها الجنسبه تتزوج وافد لكن عيالها 
> يندرجون تحت ابناء المواطنااات ليش '!! هيه اساسا هب من البلاد
> 
> اطالب بسحب جنسيه كل مطلقه من اماراتي سابقا وحاليا و فالمستقبل 
> عسب لا ينظلمون ابناء المواطنات و بعد خير البلاد يكون لعيال البلاد اصل و فصل


للعلم حبيبتي الوافده المطلقه لو تزوجت وافد ينسحب منها الجواز على طول وبعدين شو يخص ها في ابناء المواطنات ما فهمت قصدج

----------


## أم حموده 11

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## قلب عطوف

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

ليتني في حلم 

لا منو قال 
ربيعتي امها اجنبيه و ابوها اجنبي بس من ابناء المواطنات
لنه امها قبل ابوها متزوجه مواطن و الام صارت مواطنه !! 

وحياج بينا فالرفع باسم البلاد و باسم التوطين ..

----------


## حلم بنفسجي

> من السلبيات 
> بعد طلاق الوافده و ضمانها الجنسبه تتزوج وافد لكن عيالها 
> يندرجون تحت ابناء المواطنااات ليش '!! هيه اساسا هب من البلاد
> 
> اطالب بسحب جنسيه كل مطلقه من اماراتي سابقا وحاليا و فالمستقبل 
> عسب لا ينظلمون ابناء المواطنات و بعد خير البلاد يكون لعيال البلاد اصل و فصل


والله فكره
يتم سحب جواز اللي تتطلق

لا بعد يقولون مايرضون ينكتب بحكم الزوج




> *توطين الأسرة الاماراتية..
> 
> *منع اعطاء الجنسية للاجنبية ..
> 
> *تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..
> 
> *سحب الجواز من اللي يتزوج من وافده وحرمانه من الارض والقرض.."
> فلوسنا وحلالنا يروج لهالجنبيات ...
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشاءالله عليج

والله حسيتج دكتوره في الجامعه تبارك الله 

قهررر عاللي يصير والله ياخذون الغرب وبنات البلاد حشمة وعقل ودين


ويوم بيتزوج اللي من برى مانشد ولا بناشد عن ماضيها ولا حياتها قبل اما اللي من ثوبه بينبش وبيدور كنه عاد هوو الملاك الطاهر

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*ونستمرررررر*

*توطين*

*توطين*

*توطين*

*توطين*

*الاسره الامارتيه*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> للعلم حبيبتي الوافده المطلقه لو تزوجت وافد ينسحب منها الجواز على طول وبعدين شو يخص ها في ابناء المواطنات ما فهمت قصدج


لا حبيبتي معلوماااتج غلط ^^

انا وحده ماخذه واحد من معارفنا
كتبت عليييه مؤخر 300 الف 
خذت الجوااز وفرته في السجن 
وبيعته شي من املاكه عشاان
يسدد ..مؤخر الصداق...




هااه يا بناات مؤخرهااا 300 الف


ومهرهااا رخيييص ^^


وقال شوو المهور و التكاليف <<  :Big Grin: 

ونحن كل ابو مهرنا ..20 مقدم و30 مؤخر

----------


## مالكو حاية

> لا حبيبتي معلوماااتج غلط ^^
> 
> انا وحده ماخذه واحد من معارفنا
> 
> كتبت عليييه مؤخر 300 الف 
> خذت الجوااز وفرته في السجن 
> وبيعته شي من املاكه عشاان
> يسدد ..مؤخر الصداق...
> 
> ...

----------


## فيونكه حمرا

انا اشوف السبب من البنت او الاهل نفسهم يشوفون جيبه قبل اخلاقه طبعا انا ما اجمع في فئه من الناس جذه وفوق كل هذا المهر الي يكسر الظهر لازم الشباب بيشردون

----------


## عيالي وبس

نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

> نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> لا حبيبتي معلوماااتج غلط ^^
> 
> انا وحده ماخذه واحد من معارفنا
> كتبت عليييه مؤخر 300 الف 
> خذت الجوااز وفرته في السجن 
> وبيعته شي من املاكه عشاان
> يسدد ..مؤخر الصداق...
> 
> 
> ...


وياج الف بالاميه 




> انا اشوف السبب من البنت او الاهل نفسهم يشوفون جيبه قبل اخلاقه طبعا انا ما اجمع في فئه من الناس جذه وفوق كل هذا المهر الي يكسر الظهر لازم الشباب بيشردون



حياتي وين صدقيني الاقليه اللي يعلون المهر هاي اقليه 

شرات ماقالت مالكو حايه نحن اكثرنا مهورنا بو 20 لين 50 وحدنا والمؤخر 30 وتحت ومرات بعد مايحطون مؤخر بما انهم شاريين ريال وغيره وغيره 

شي اهالي واااااااااااااااايدين مايفكرون بالمهر والبيزات كثر مايفكرون بالريال نفسه اللي بيزوجوه بنتهم 

انا بخبرج عني انا يوم ملجت كان مهري 20000 الف وبدون مؤخر بعد عقولة ابويه فديته شرينا ريال سنع والمهم يحط بنتنا بعيونه ويحفاظ عليها 

جان ييصدمهم ويطلقني ههههههه صدقيني شي رياييل مافيهم خير ويرفسون النعمه اللي بديهم 

عسبت جي حجة المهر الغالي هاي بس موال اخذوه كل الشباب من بعضهم عسب يحطونه عذر للاعمال اللي يسوونها 

يوم واحد يقوله ليش ماعرست والله العرس يباله ويباله ويتم يتشكى ويقول فوق راسي ديون ومن ياب هالديون عراسك غير نفسك @@ 

شي منهم يصرفون الالااف بس عسبت سيايير ولا بلاوي ثانيه الله يستر عليهم 

ويوم ايي عالزواج يقولون مهر غالي عرس غالي طيب وسيارتك مو غاليه !! هههههه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> نحو توطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## مالكو حاية

> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
>  نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## آنسة دبي

نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## آنسة دبي

مالكو حايه مخمخت وطلعت حلول جذريه لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه يا ليت لو تحطينه فالتقرير : 


*منع اعطاء الجواز للغير مواطنه المتزوجه من مواطن و زوج المواطنه غير المواطن ..

*تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ( وبالاخص المتزوجين من اجنبيات) ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..

*حرمان كل مواطن متزوج من غير المواطنه من المنح الحكوميه مثل : الارض والقرض والمسكن الجاهز..الخ، وعلاواة الابناء والزوجيه وغيرها من العلاوات والترقيات في جميع القطاعات.."

* العلاج والتعليم غير مجاني للغير مواطنه المتزوجه من مواطن و زوج المواطنه غير المواطن .

* ايقاف اصدار فيزا واقامه تحت مظله زوجه المواطن او زوج المواطنه .

* مكتب خطابه حكوميه لجمع راسين بالحلال بين المواطنين ( مثل مشروع بناء )ويوقع تعهدا من الطرفين بالجديه وعدم المبالغه في المهر وباقي المصاريف ... واقامه دورات تاهيليه عن مسؤليه الطرفين ومفهوم الزواج و تحدياته ...


لي رجعه وبوافيج بالمزيد ....

----------


## مالكو حاية

حااااضرين إن شاء الله

كم انووس عندنا^^

متى تبون التقرير يزهب بإذن الله

اممم يبااااله قرااابة اسبوعين مكثفييين ^^

----------


## أم نظارات

> *
> قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.
> 
> واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»*

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

الله يفرج عليكن خواتي الغير متزوجات
ويرزقكن بازواج صالحين مناسبين

شوية نصاااااااايح لكن خواتي:
اقرن يوميا سورة يس بنية تسهيل الزواج
صلااااااااة الفجر ( النايمة عن الصلاة نايم حظها)
كثرن من الاستغفار والتزمن الحشمة في حجابكن،، يعني لا تطلعين شعرج ولاتلبسين العبي المخصرة،، ولا تعلين صوتج وخاصة ضحكتج في الاماكن العامة ولا تهذربين في التلفون في الاسواق وحاولي ماتطلعين من البيت الا وحد معاج يبيض الويه مثل خواتج امج خالتج عمتج او صديقة محترمة

صفي قلبج ولاتحسدين الغير مواطنات اللي تزوجوا مواطنين هذا نصيب ورب العالمين اللي جمعهم

من تنخطبين لا تطلبين شي غير المهر اللي سمحت به الدولة،، وان ياب لج شي من خاطره اهلاً وسهلاً.. وان ماياب؟؟؟؟ انتي تبين زوج وستر وتكوين اسرة؟؟!!! او تبين بنك متنقل؟؟!!!!
ولاتعقين نفسج عليه عق ولاتجافينه كانج حصاة ماتحسين،، خليج انثوية برييييييئة

من تزوجين لا تكشرين عن انيابج ولا تشوفين نفسج عليه او تتكبرين عليه في اي ناحية
تعلمي من الفلبينية في خدمتها والهندية في رومانسيتها واللبنانية في زينتها والمصرية بدلالها والمغربية باغوائها والغربية باقتصادها وضيفيهم على حشمتج واصالتج وعذوبتج وتمسكي بخلطتج اليديدة حتى لو سرتي ام عيال وحتى لو هو اهمل في زينته وفي نفسه وفي وضعه

واي شي تسوينه له او لعيالج في المستقبل بإذن الله قولي ( لله ) في نفسج حتى لو غلط في حقج فانتي سويتي له هذي الاشياء لله مو له هو

الله يستر عليكن ويؤنس وحدتكن بالحلال ويسعدكن دنيا وآخره*

----------


## قلب عطوف

> الله يفرج عليكن خواتي الغير متزوجات
> ويرزقكن بازواج صالحين مناسبين
> 
> شوية نصاااااااايح لكن خواتي:
> اقرن يوميا سورة يس بنية تسهيل الزواج
> صلااااااااة الفجر ( النايمة عن الصلاة نايم حظها)
> كثرن من الاستغفار والتزمن الحشمة في حجابكن،، يعني لا تطلعين شعرج ولاتلبسين العبي المخصرة،، ولا تعلين صوتج وخاصة ضحكتج في الاماكن العامة ولا تهذربين في التلفون في الاسواق وحاولي ماتطلعين من البيت الا وحد معاج يبيض الويه مثل خواتج امج خالتج عمتج او صديقة محترمة
> 
> صفي قلبج ولاتحسدين الغير مواطنات اللي تزوجوا مواطنين هذا نصيب ورب العالمين اللي جمعهم
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

> هيه صدقج سفووور 
> ع الاقل الزير سالم ..
> يوز خواااته ملووك العرب
> 
> ياحسرتي ع عيال بلادناا
> خلوو بنات داارهم ياخذهن ..الغريب
> 
> تعرفين ربيعتي ..خذت وااحد
> يلست عنده قرابة شهر و اطلقت بكر عسبت اللي ما تتسماش><
> ...


هههههههه شر البلية مايضحك

الصراحة اللي تتزوج مواطن حظها قوي،، يوم طاحت طاحت على ريلها
والمواطنة اللي تتزوج غير مواطن حظها طايح،، يوم طاحت طاحت على راسها

الاولى نظرتها فوق حتى كلمت طاحت ماتيوز عليها،،، إلّا صعدت
الثانية ماعرفت قدر نفسها وان مستواها ارقى حتى من اللي اشكالهم بدر (( الشيفة شيفة والمعاني ضعيفة))

والشباب بعد ماينلامون
كل واحد منهم يريد اللي تريحه هو قبل اي حد ثاني يعني وقت يبى راحته مايفكر لا ببنت داره اللي ممكن تضيع ( الله يحفظهن ويحصنهن) ولا بوطنه وبالدمار اللي يجلبه لبلاده ولا يفكر في التركيبة السكانية ولا اي من هذا الكلام الانشائي في نظره


ولا حتى في......


اللي تفكر هذا التفكير

اللي ناقص في كثير من البنات معرفتهن كيف يجذبن الريال ويستحوذن على تفكيره

وإلا ماسألتي نفسج شو طيح الشباب على الروسيات اللي مايحتاج التعريف عنهن لا للآسيويين ولا حتى للحيوانات اعزكم الله والحمدلله اللي اعزنا؟!!!

ياريت يسوون دورات تثقيفية للبنات يعلمونهن وينورونهن

مسير الايام تمر ويتعقدون الشباب منهن مثل ماتعقدوا من بنات دارهن ( ولو اختلفت الاسباب فرق السما عن الارض)

ومسير الشباب يرد لبنت داره

ويمكن كثير منكن مابيترين لين يرد الشباب لبنات الدار.. لكن نصايحي اللي ذكرتهن قبل بتفيدهن وايد بإذن الله

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم نظارات 

قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.

واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»
*@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


يا أم نظارات

ماتنغصب روح على روح


اخاف عقب الشباب يهجووووووووون

تبين تغربين الشباب هههههههههههههه

وتفضى الدار،،، ومايظل فيها الا الآسيويين من الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

(( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ))

انتي وغيرج من الخوات اللي بعدهن ماتزوجن ويبن ينسترن
ابدوا تغيير نفووووسكم الاول
شلوا الحسد والغيرة من قلوبكن ترى كله ينعكس عليكن

وحطوا جدام عينكم انه كله قسمة ونصيب

واذا شفتوا واحد ماخذ وحدة حتى لو ماعجبكم شكلها تراها مريحتنه وحاس بإنسانيتها وانوثتها

واذا شفتوا واحد ماخذ وحدة ماتعجبكم اخلاقها تراها من مستوااااااااااااااااااااه،،،،، ومايتحسر عليه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم نظارات 
> 
> قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.
> 
> واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»
> *@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> 
> ...


هلا اختي ياليت تقرين الموضوع عدل بتلاحضين عوقنا مب انه اندور ريل لانه اغلبنا (مزوجه) واللي بيهج بره بلاده عشان هالسالفه تراه ما يستاهل يكون اماراتي تكلموا بالمنطق وبعدين يين الحسد لا اتشوفين الامور بالمقلوب

----------


## ليتني في حلم

> لا حبيبتي معلوماااتج غلط ^^
> 
> انا وحده ماخذه واحد من معارفنا
> كتبت عليييه مؤخر 300 الف 
> خذت الجوااز وفرته في السجن 
> وبيعته شي من املاكه عشاان
> يسدد ..مؤخر الصداق...
> 
> 
> ...


معقوله معلوماتي غلط 
بس انا والله ما يبت هاي الرمسه من عندي سمعتها في برنامج البث المباشر سمعت المذيع يقول في حال المطلقه الوافده تزوجت وافد ينسحب عنها الجواز الا في حال تزوجت مواطن ثاني تحتفظ بجوازها 
يمكن ها قانون يديد وان شاء الله يكون صحيح

----------


## عيالي وبس

> هلا اختي ياليت تقرين الموضوع عدل بتلاحضين عوقنا مب انه اندور ريل لانه اغلبنا (مزوجه) واللي بيهج بره بلاده عشان هالسالفه تراه ما يستاهل يكون اماراتي تكلموا بالمنطق وبعدين يين الحسد لا اتشوفين الامور بالمقلوب


ع قولتج الي يبا ايهج برايه هو بكيفه ومنو ايخلي بلادنا اذا الوافد ما بيخليها المواطن عشان الحرمه بيخليها ع العموم لو سواها تراه بيجنب الدوله مشاكل كبيره احنا فعلا بغنى عنها نصايحج يا وردة ظبيانيه ع عينا وراسنا لانها من اسلامنا بس ما اظن انه كل الي خذوا وافدات ع قولتج لانهن ملتزمات بهالنصايح الله يستر ع بنات الناس ما اظن انه الوافده ملاك ما فيها عيوب اقري الاحصائيات فديتج وانتي بتعرفين انه نسبة الطلاق بين وافده ووافده قريبه جدا من نسبة الطلاق بين مواطنه ومواطن بقولج ترى الوافده بالنهايه من لحم ودم انسانه مثلنا ما اعتقد انها عايشه بهالمثاليه كل عمرها احنا هب يهال ترى جفنا ورابعنا وجفنا البلاوي بعد بس الوحده منا ما بتسرد قصة حياتها هني وبناتنا هب شيف ولا ما يستاهلن عشان لو الدوله اصدرت قانون بمنع الزواج من الوافده ايهج المواطن هب لهدرجه الله ايخليج ومثل ما قلت من قبل لو هج بعد زين بيجنبا مشاكل كبيره المشكله الي اناقشها فديتج اتير وراها مشاكل كبيره ما اتخص وحده ادور ريال وكم انقول الحسد عند الانسان الناقص واحنا هب ناقصين احنا بس انحب بلادنا اكثر عن اللازم هذا عيبنا

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

الي يغرد خارج السرب و يكون ف وادي ثاني 
اقرررررررررررررري الموضوع عدل !!!!!!



قواكن الله خواتيه ما قصرتن الغاليات .. 







كلنــا للوطن

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عيالي وبس سرقت توقيعج

أنا أنتمي لج غلا من راسي لساسي


و اسمي من اسمج وفي قلبج عناويني


و الفخر لي لا ذكرتج بين جلاسي


و أن قالوا أنته إماراتي يكفيني

----------


## آنسة دبي

> حااااضرين إن شاء الله
> 
> كم انووس عندنا^^
> 
> متى تبون التقرير يزهب بإذن الله
> 
> اممم يبااااله قرااابة اسبوعين مكثفييين ^^


تسلمين عزيزتي 

ما عليج اماره لو تقدرين اتزهبينه خلال هالاسبوع ،،،

----------


## شما الهاجري

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*الله يهدي شباب بلادنا بس*

----------


## بنت زايد6

وردة ظبيانية اسمحيلي ما قريت كل ردودج لان وايد كلام وحشو ومني ومناك بس عشان اطلعينا عن الموضوع الاصلي وراسي عورني وانا اقرا بس انا بصراحة مستانسة لان كلامنا بدا ينسمع وفيه بنات قاموا بوقفوا معانا وفيه بنات معصبات ويبونا نطلع عن الموضوع الاصلي بس نحن ما يهزنا ريح ومستمرين لين تستوي مطالبنا ملموسة على ارض الواقع وحملتنا مستمرة واللي ما عايبنه يستريح ما بيقدر يغير من هدفنا مهما قال او سوى او حاول 
الله يرحمك يا ابونا زايد لو كنت هنيه ما كنت رضيت باللي يصير و خواتي بنات زايد كونوا معانا أيد بإيد وخلونا نرفع شعار توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## كراميش

الله يرزق كل وحده بزوج صالح 
والبنت لا تشترط عل المعرس هي واهلها وتكسر ظهره بالطلبات

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> وردة ظبيانية اسمحيلي ما قريت كل ردودج لان وايد كلام وحشو ومني ومناك بس عشان اطلعينا عن الموضوع الاصلي وراسي عورني وانا اقرا بس انا بصراحة مستانسة لان كلامنا بدا ينسمع وفيه بنات قاموا بوقفوا معانا وفيه بنات معصبات ويبونا نطلع عن الموضوع الاصلي بس نحن ما يهزنا ريح ومستمرين لين تستوي مطالبنا ملموسة على ارض الواقع وحملتنا مستمرة واللي ما عايبنه يستريح ما بيقدر يغير من هدفنا مهما قال او سوى او حاول 
> الله يرحمك يا ابونا زايد لو كنت هنيه ما كنت رضيت باللي يصير و خواتي بنات زايد كونوا معانا أيد بإيد وخلونا نرفع شعار توطين الاسرة الاماراتية


فدييت منطوقج الغاليه 

اهم شي نكون ايد وحده و صوتنا يوصل ..

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> الله يرزق كل وحده بزوج صالح 
> والبنت لا تشترط عل المعرس هي واهلها وتكسر ظهره بالطلبات


المواطنه تطلب ظهره ينكسر و الوافده برايه حليله يحبها و بيضحي عشانها 
بس شي شباب والنعم لو مهرها 500 الف ما بيغير عن بنت بلاده 

اميين يارب و شكرا للرفع و ان شاء الله نوصل صوتنا و اتمنى مشاركتج معانا

----------


## مالكو حاية

> تسلمين عزيزتي 
> 
> ما عليج اماره لو تقدرين اتزهبينه خلال هالاسبوع ،،،



ماقدر هــ الاسبووع موول..


بقولكم الاسباب..
شيكو ايميلاااااتكم..للضررورة القصوى
لا ترسلون لي ع بكوس المنتدى لانه دوووم 
يمتلي واتعب من انظفه ..
خاااصة ان شي من الرسايل مهمة مافيني احذفهااا
ماعليكم امر كلكن يا بناات الحملة ..
تواصلن ع الايميل ..

وبنت زايد وزخراوية وانسة دبي احم احم .. :Big Grin: 
<<ناقصين درجاات هــ السمستر ^^

----------


## فنون الحب

توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اوك غناتي جاااري التجيك . هع حلوه هذي ..

----------


## آنسة دبي

> وردة ظبيانية اسمحيلي ما قريت كل ردودج لان وايد كلام وحشو ومني ومناك بس عشان اطلعينا عن الموضوع الاصلي وراسي عورني وانا اقرا بس انا بصراحة مستانسة لان كلامنا بدا ينسمع وفيه بنات قاموا بوقفوا معانا وفيه بنات معصبات ويبونا نطلع عن الموضوع الاصلي بس نحن ما يهزنا ريح ومستمرين لين تستوي مطالبنا ملموسة على ارض الواقع وحملتنا مستمرة واللي ما عايبنه يستريح ما بيقدر يغير من هدفنا مهما قال او سوى او حاول 
> الله يرحمك يا ابونا زايد لو كنت هنيه ما كنت رضيت باللي يصير و خواتي بنات زايد كونوا معانا أيد بإيد وخلونا نرفع شعار توطين الاسرة الاماراتية


كفو والله يا بنت زايد عالرد 

صامدون ومستمرون للمطالبه بقانون لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه

----------


## بنت زايد6

مالكو حاية
بعد هنيه درجات هههههههه مب ناقصة والله
يبالي والله ادخل كل فترة لان احس الخوات بدن يتفقن علينا ويبون يغيرون موضوعنا الاصلي ولازم نوقف مع بعض
والحين انتبهت للايميل لان من زمان ما فتحته ورديت عليج

----------


## مالكو حاية

> مالكو حاية
> بعد هنيه درجات هههههههه مب ناقصة والله
> يبالي والله ادخل كل فترة لان احس الخوات بدن يتفقن علينا ويبون يغيرون موضوعنا الاصلي ولازم نوقف مع بعض



ههههههههههههههه 
ماعلييييييج ..

ويا ريت البنات يتجاهلون هــ الردود ..
لان المعلومات اللي قدمناها في الردود السابقة كفاااية ..

مافينا نعيد ونزيد ..نفس الكلام ...


خلونا نصرف الجهد في اللي ياي ...

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

up


up

up


نعم للتوطين لا للزواج المختلط ..

----------


## أم نظارات

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم نظارات 
> 
> قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.
> 
> واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»
> *@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> 
> ...


*
والله يبتيـها ماااتنغصب روحن على روح! ليش تبون شبابـنا ياخذون من برا لبلاد !! غصب يعـني!

تعـبنا و نحن نـقول الموضوع لا غيرة و لا حسد!! وأصلاً هالرد يضحك بصراحة لأنه مافيه شي 

يدعو للغيرة! مابناقـشج في موضوع الوطنية والتـوطين لأنه هالشي إحـساس طبيعي يحسه المواطن

الحقيقي تجاه بلاده أياً كانت جنسيته,’ بس لو قريـتي كلام الدكتـور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد و تفكرتي

في لي سواه عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- حق التـفكر ,’ و شو لي خلاه يمنع هالشي بتتفهمين

مشاعرنا و حبنا لبلادنا و أبناءها ! بس مشكلتكن ماتـقرن عدل ,’ بالـتالي الردود أكيـد بتكون مايخصها

في صلب الموضوع!! وبـعدين شبابـنا مب فـئران تجارب لأخـلاق الـغير,’ 

على فكـرة ! عنـدي لـج معلومـة يـديدة ,’ أنا مـعرسة من زمـاإان*

----------


## RoyalDeser

[QUOTE=أم نظارات;35487456]
*والله يبتيـها ماااتنغصب روحن على روح! ليش تبون شبابـنا ياخذون من برا لبلاد !! غصب يعـني!* 
*تعـبنا و نحن نـقول الموضوع لا غيرة و لا حسد!! وأصلاً هالرد يضحك بصراحة لأنه مافيه شي*  
*يدعو للغيرة! مابناقـشج في موضوع الوطنية والتـوطين لأنه هالشي إحـساس طبيعي يحسه المواطن*

*الحقيقي تجاه بلاده أياً كانت جنسيته,’ بس لو قريـتي كلام الدكتـور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد و تفكرتي* 
*في لي سواه عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- حق التـفكر ,’ و شو لي خلاه يمنع هالشي بتتفهمين* 
*مشاعرنا و حبنا لبلادنا و أبناءها ! بس مشكلتكن ماتـقرن عدل ,’ بالـتالي الردود أكيـد بتكون مايخصها* 
*في صلب الموضوع!! وبـعدين شبابـنا مب فـئران تجارب لأخـلاق الـغير,’*

----------


## أم نظارات

*تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة*

----------


## آنسة دبي

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## أم نظارات



----------


## سفيرة دبـي

تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة
تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة
تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة
تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة
تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم نظارات 
> 
> قال الدكتور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد كبير المفتين بدائرة الشؤون الإسلامية و العمل الخيري بدبي، إن هناك حديثا قديما حول مسألة تقييد الحرية الشخصية، على الرغم من إباحتها، مبينا أن الزواج بأجنبية قد يكون مباحا شرعا، لكن سبق أن منعه أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب، حين استشعر تهديدا على مستقبل الزوجات العربيات المسلمات، بعدما لاحظ إعجاب الجنود المسلمين بفتيات الروم وقت الفتوحات.
> 
> واعتبر الحداد أنه «إذا تعارضت مصلحة الدولة مع الأفراد، تقدم المصلحة العامة على الخاصة». مؤكدا أن الزواج بأجنبيات يؤدي إلى مفسدة، إذ تخلف عزوفا عن الفتيات المواطنات»
> *@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
> 
> 
> ...




فتحي يا ورده :13 (56): غمضي يا ورده :13 (56):  ذكرتيني بلعبة جدييمه^^ ........ وين تبين ياورده عيل نحن حاسدااات !! نحن محسوووداات يالغاليه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*للعلم فقط :*
*

مستمريييييين بلا توقف

نحو توطين الاسره الامارتيه*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هيه نعم مستمرات للاخر .. 



و حياكن يالمعارضات ليش تابعن بلا ردت فعل ..

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *
> والله يبتيـها ماااتنغصب روحن على روح! ليش تبون شبابـنا ياخذون من برا لبلاد !! غصب يعـني!
> 
> تعـبنا و نحن نـقول الموضوع لا غيرة و لا حسد!! وأصلاً هالرد يضحك بصراحة لأنه مافيه شي 
> 
> يدعو للغيرة! مابناقـشج في موضوع الوطنية والتـوطين لأنه هالشي إحـساس طبيعي يحسه المواطن
> 
> الحقيقي تجاه بلاده أياً كانت جنسيته,’ بس لو قريـتي كلام الدكتـور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد و تفكرتي
> 
> ...






صح لسانج 

مدد بلا عدد

----------


## مالكو حاية

احيييين نحن حاسداااات@@
هههههههههههههههههه

عياااال بلادنا ينصرقوون عيني عييينك><

ونحن حاسدااات^^


شرااات وحده داااشة بالعرض تدعي وتتحسب علينااا
ههههههههههه
ضربني وبكا سبقني وشكى ^^

شايفينا نشحت رياييييييييييييييل

للعلم بسسس:

ترا اغلب المشاركات معرسات او مالجات
او طالبات 
يعني طمنن محد منا معنسة و لله الحمد..
وكل ابونا مواليد الثمانينات و التسعينات<< مواليد امس ^^

واغلبنا طالبات جامعيات 
او جامعيات
او حاصلات على شهايد عليا
او طالبات ماستر





و 









بإذن الله ...مستمريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هههه

ضربني وبكا سبقني وشكى ^^

هالمثل قلته لهليه اليوم عالغـدا اونه اعترفي منو علمج خخخخخخخ 

هيه ما شاء الله البنات المشاركات قمه ف كل شي و الكمال لله .. بس صدق

فئه عن مليون وحده معارضه .. ولله الحمد 


اب


اب

اب

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Anotherone: 


 :Anotherone: 


 :Anotherone:

----------


## Luna Piena

صامدات ولتصل أصواتنا للمجلس ويناقشوا قضيتنا T^T

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

لمصلحه الدوله لا للزواج المختلط و نعم للتوطين

----------


## مينا القلب

> *
> والله يبتيـها ماااتنغصب روحن على روح! ليش تبون شبابـنا ياخذون من برا لبلاد !! غصب يعـني!
> 
> تعـبنا و نحن نـقول الموضوع لا غيرة و لا حسد!! وأصلاً هالرد يضحك بصراحة لأنه مافيه شي 
> 
> يدعو للغيرة! مابناقـشج في موضوع الوطنية والتـوطين لأنه هالشي إحـساس طبيعي يحسه المواطن
> 
> الحقيقي تجاه بلاده أياً كانت جنسيته,’ بس لو قريـتي كلام الدكتـور أحمد عبدالعزيز الحداد و تفكرتي
> 
> ...


نظورتيه اللي مايعرف بلادنا وشو الواقع اللي فيه اكيد بييب رمسه مالشرق والغرب

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

لا يهزكن شي يا بنات بلادي .. 


اب

اب

اب

نعم للتوطين و لا للزواج المختلط 
لاسره اماراتيه ١٠٠٪

----------


## al-jo0oharh

تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

> ع قولتج الي يبا ايهج برايه هو بكيفه ومنو ايخلي بلادنا اذا الوافد ما بيخليها المواطن عشان الحرمه بيخليها ع العموم لو سواها تراه بيجنب الدوله مشاكل كبيره احنا فعلا بغنى عنها نصايحج يا وردة ظبيانيه ع عينا وراسنا لانها من اسلامنا بس ما اظن انه كل الي خذوا وافدات ع قولتج لانهن ملتزمات بهالنصايح الله يستر ع بنات الناس ما اظن انه الوافده ملاك ما فيها عيوب اقري الاحصائيات فديتج وانتي بتعرفين انه نسبة الطلاق بين وافده ووافده قريبه جدا من نسبة الطلاق بين مواطنه ومواطن بقولج ترى الوافده بالنهايه من لحم ودم انسانه مثلنا ما اعتقد انها عايشه بهالمثاليه كل عمرها احنا هب يهال ترى جفنا ورابعنا وجفنا البلاوي بعد بس الوحده منا ما بتسرد قصة حياتها هني وبناتنا هب شيف ولا ما يستاهلن عشان لو الدوله اصدرت قانون بمنع الزواج من الوافده ايهج المواطن هب لهدرجه الله ايخليج ومثل ما قلت من قبل لو هج بعد زين بيجنبا مشاكل كبيره المشكله الي اناقشها فديتج اتير وراها مشاكل كبيره ما اتخص وحده ادور ريال وكم انقول الحسد عند الانسان الناقص واحنا هب ناقصين احنا بس انحب بلادنا اكثر عن اللازم هذا عيبنا


كلامج صح

بس الشي اللي تعرفونه او ماتعرفونه اللي يتقبلونه الشباب من الوافدة و خاصة الاجنبية مايتقبلونه ابد من المواطنة وحجتهم هذا سلكهم وعادي عندهم
اما المواطنة صاحبة عادات وتقاليد وقيم اذا تمردت على شي منهم تطيح من عينهم وماتكون لها قيمة
وبعد فيهن ميزة،، انهن على كثر عيوبهن يعرفن يريحن الريال ويخدمنه حتى لو بهدلته بعد الزواج ترى الريال بسرعة ينقص عليه اذا عرفتي نقطة ضعفه ويسير اعمى خاصة اللي سنهم صغير ومالهم تجارب في الحياة من الشباب يشوفها هي النثى ومحد غيرها تسعده في الدنيا،، واللواته عندهن ببيزة

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

سفيرة دبي ..العفو فديتج
معكَم قلباً وقـالباً  :55: 


*تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة*

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

إن شاء الله يوصل صوتكم المجلس خواتي
ولو ان كثير منهم ومن اصحاب القرار متزوجين من جنسيات كثيرة ههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني التعصب الشديد في الموضوع مش هو الحل

يعني مستحييييييييييييييييييل يمنعون المواطن انه يتزوج من الجنسيات الثانية

اسلوب الترغيب افضل من الترهيب

يعني لو يركزون على محاسن المواطنة وايجابياتها
او يعطونه حوافز ( صندوق الزواج ماقصر) لو يضيفون زيادة لراتب الزوج المتزوج من مواطنة
تسهيلات في المنح مثل المساكن او الاراضي...


وكثير منكن مارضن يوم تكلمت عن الحسد
صح
احنا المحسودين على كل شي من الغير
لكن اللي مايعرف،، معنات الحسد تمني زوال النعمة للغير
يعني ليش نحسد الوافدة انها تتزوج مواطن؟؟؟!!!!!! ((رزقها ونصيبها)) حتى لو تعمدت تتصيد المواطنين،، المهم انها تحترمه وتصون نفسها له وتربي عيالها تربية صالحة
يعني لو تزوج مواطنة 100% كلهن بيصونن نفسهن وبيربن عيالهن ولا بيعقونهم على الخدم والدريولية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حتى لو كلكن متزوجات اكيد بعضكن يخافن على ازواجهن من الوافدات..... صح!

وعشان ماتششكن فيّ

أنا مواااااااطنة بنت عرب قبايل بطن وظهر اباً عن جد وأم عن جدة من الصوبين

لكن كلمة الحق تنقااااااااااال


الله يستر على بنات المسلمين

----------


## آنسة دبي

مستمرين باذن الله يا بنات زايد

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## آنسة دبي

> احيييين نحن حاسداااات@@
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عياااال بلادنا ينصرقوون عيني عييينك><
> 
> ونحن حاسدااات^^
> 
> 
> شرااات وحده داااشة بالعرض تدعي وتتحسب علينااا
> ...


عزيزتي هب لازم نوضح هويتنا ووضعنا الاجتماعي سواء كنا متزوجات ولا مطلقات ولا عزابيه ولا عوانس بنستمر بايد واحده وصوت واحد المهم نحن بنات زايد وهدفنا حمايه بلادنا من الاستغلال والحفاظ على هويتنا و تركيبتنا السكانيه وعلاج الظواهر السلبيه مثل العنوسه وزواج المواطنات من اجانب ،،،، اللي ما تبا تفهم وتيلس اتلف واتدور وتبغي اطلع حجج واهيه اقولها مالج مكان هني فارجو ما اتعب نفسها لانه ردها بيكون مصيره التجاهل والصد ،،، فخلها تحتفظ رايها لنفسها ، ،،، نحن مستمرين مستمرين ،،،

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

> سفيرة دبي ..العفو فديتج
> معكَم قلباً وقـالباً 
> 
> 
> *تـوطيـن الأسـرة الإمـاراتيـة = ترسيـخ الـقيم و العادات الإماراتيـة الأصيلـة*




نعم للتوطين و لا للزواج المختلط.

----------


## بنت زايد6

> عزيزتي هب لازم نوضح هويتنا ووضعنا الاجتماعي سواء كنا متزوجات ولا مطلقات ولا عزابيه ولا عوانس بنستمر بايد واحده وصوت واحد المهم نحن بنات زايد وهدفنا حمايه بلادنا من الاستغلال والحفاظ على هويتنا و تركيبتنا السكانيه وعلاج الظواهر السلبيه مثل العنوسه وزواج المواطنات من اجانب ،،،، اللي ما تبا تفهم وتيلس اتلف واتدور وتبغي اطلع حجج واهيه اقولها مالج مكان هني فارجو ما اتعب نفسها لانه ردها بيكون مصيره التجاهل والصد ،،، فخلها تحتفظ رايها لنفسها ، ،،، نحن مستمرين مستمرين ،،،


انا معاج فكل كلمة قلتيها ، وتستمر حملة توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

> عزيزتي هب لازم نوضح هويتنا ووضعنا الاجتماعي سواء كنا متزوجات ولا مطلقات ولا عزابيه ولا عوانس بنستمر بايد واحده وصوت واحد المهم نحن بنات زايد وهدفنا حمايه بلادنا من الاستغلال والحفاظ على هويتنا و تركيبتنا السكانيه وعلاج الظواهر السلبيه مثل العنوسه وزواج المواطنات من اجانب ،،،، اللي ما تبا تفهم وتيلس اتلف واتدور وتبغي اطلع حجج واهيه اقولها مالج مكان هني فارجو ما اتعب نفسها لانه ردها بيكون مصيره التجاهل والصد ،،، فخلها تحتفظ رايها لنفسها ، ،،، نحن مستمرين مستمرين ،،،


اختي استمري واستمري ماحد مانعنج!!!!!!!

واذا ماتبون راي ثاني سكروا التجمع عليكن!!!!!!! والا فتحوا مكتب احسن عشان يكون التواصل مغلق عليكن!!!


ونصيحة اذا تبون صوتكن يوصل سووا لكم "جمعية توطين الاسر" وتقدرون تنشرون افكاركن ووجهة نظركن واقتراحاتكن بشكل رسمي في الجرايد والتلفزيون والاذاعة وتفتحون لكن موقع رسمي على النت



ماااااااااااااااااااااااا امزح
اتكلم بجد



وداااااااااااااااااعة الله

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

رسالتنا واصله و بتوصل 
حطي ف قوقل توطين الاسره الاماراتيه و شوفي اول رابط للموضوع هذا 
وان شاء الله هذي البدايه .. 



من قلم الدكتوره الشيخه شما بنت محمد بن خالد ال نهيان 

والأهم من كل ذلك - وكما أكدنا في مقالنا السابق - هو أن أول شروط تحقيق الأمن الثقافي تتمثل في المحافظة على الهوية الوطنية. تلك الهوية التي تتجسد في اللغة (التي تمثل قلب الهوية)، والدين (الذي يمثل روح الهوية) والأصول المشتركة (التي تمثل جسد الهوية).


و 


يعد "توطين الهوية" العامل الأساسي القادر، في تصوري، على تغذية المنابع الأساسية التي تنهل منها هذه الهوية، ذلك لأن توطين الهوية هو الذي يؤدي إلى تشكيل أساس صلب ترتكز عليه هذه الهوية، كما يؤدي إلى حل الكثير من المشكلات، التي تظهر على جسد النسيج الاجتماعي والثقافي للمجتمع، بفعل التنوع الناتج عن الخصائص الديموغرافية، والتي تعد التركيبة السكانية من أبرز معالمه. وتنوع الجماعات الاجتماعية والثقافية، التي تعيش على أرض هذا الوطن، وما ينتج عن ذلك من تنوع في اللغات واللهجات المنطوقة والمستخدمة في لغة الحياة اليومية. كما أن توطين الهوية هو القادر على بناء"ثقافة المواطنة"، التي تعلي من شأن الإنسان الإماراتي، وترتقي بوعيه، وتجعله أكثر إدراكاً لحقوقه وواجباته، كما تعمق من مسؤوليته الاجتماعية ومن التزامه بالقيم الأخلاقية والدينية، بما يفض إلى وجود إنسان يحافظ على هويته، ويعتز بها، دونما تعصب أو انغلاق.







ما قصرت كفت و وفت ف مقالها عن التوطين ..

----------


## نوآري ؛

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ^^

الله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح عآجلاً غير آجل  :Smile: 
شفت شي مشادات كلامية فالموضوع .. رايي ان الي الله كاتبه بيصير ^^
بمشادات كلامية ولا بدون .. و رايي بعد .. انه الريال مب مجبور ياخذ مواطنة  :Smile:  ..
كل واحد له حريته الشخصية .. هذي حياته وبيعشيها مرة .. والله يهديهم وياخذون بنات البلاد ابركلهم ..
بس هذا مايعني انهم ينحرمون من زواج اجنبية ^^"

والسموحه هذا رايي عزيزاتي والله ينصركن ويوفقكن لما يحب ^^
واذا ماعرست وحده فالدنيا -الله لايقول- بتعرس فالآخرة بإذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اغلبنا معرسات فديتج 
والحمله هب رسالتها الزواج و بس لا 

اقري كل ردودنا و يتتضح لج وجهه نظرنا 

و حياج ف دعم بلادنا و رغبتنا ف توطين كل شي 
من الغلاف الى الغلاف اماراتين ١٠٠ ٪

----------


## آنسة دبي

> اختي استمري واستمري ماحد مانعنج!!!!!!!
> 
> واذا ماتبون راي ثاني سكروا التجمع عليكن!!!!!!! والا فتحوا مكتب احسن عشان يكون التواصل مغلق عليكن!!!
> 
> 
> ونصيحة اذا تبون صوتكن يوصل سووا لكم "جمعية توطين الاسر" وتقدرون تنشرون افكاركن ووجهة نظركن واقتراحاتكن بشكل رسمي في الجرايد والتلفزيون والاذاعة وتفتحون لكن موقع رسمي على النت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا على الاقتراحات بس التجمع بيستمر هني وبقوه ،،،،وهدفنا تجميع الاصوات المؤييده لناس تفهم اساس المشكله ،،،،،، ولالالالا نقبل بالتفسير الخاطيء والتحليل المغرض الغير منطقي بان بنات زايد القائمات على الحمله حسودات وحقودات !

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بنات ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

وصلتن ل19 الف مشاهده وفوق ^^ ناااااايس 


شي وايد ناس تدخل الحمله وتشوف ردودكن ^^ 


للامااااااااااااااااام دوما بنات زايد

----------


## بنت زايد6

هههههههههههههه مشكلة اللي داش بالعرض 
المهم ما علينا نستمر في حملة توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية
توطين الاسرة الاماراتية

----------


## زخراوية 90

صحيح فيه ناس فاهمه النقاش خطأ ...*وتغرد خارج السرب* ...نحن الهدف من كل هالنقاش بيان سلبيات زواج المواطن من الوافده ...والمشاكل الحاصله منه في مجتمعنا ...

لانه فعلا لاحظت ان شبابنا فيهم الطيبه والنخوة والكرم وهم *غير واعيين باللي يصير حوليهم من كيد هالنسوان* ...وبدورنا نوعي هالفئة الشابه بمخاطر الاقبال على هذا النوع من الزواجات الفاشله ...
والله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## أم نظارات

*سبـحان الله ! ألـحين نحن في بـلادنا و بيـن أهلنـا اللهم لك الـحمد,’,’ بنغـاار من الـغريب !! 

سبحاانك يـاارب !! فـعلاً تفـكير يضحـك 


ربي يـحفظـ بلادنـا من كـل سوء يـااااارب


معــاً

لتـوطيـن

الأسـرة الإماراتـية

معــاً 

لتـربيـة عيالـنا على عاداتـنا وتقالـيدنا الإسـلاميـة الإماراتيـة 

مـعــاً

للحـفاظ على هـويتنـا الإماراتيـة الأصـيلة

معــاً

للحـفاظ على أجـيالـنا الـقادمـة من الـتغريب و العادات الدخيـلة

*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

معــاً

لتـوطيـن

الأسـرة الإماراتـية

معــاً 

لتـربيـة عيالـنا على عاداتـنا وتقالـيدنا الإسـلاميـة الإماراتيـة 

مـعــاً

للحـفاظ على هـويتنـا الإماراتيـة الأصـيلة

معــاً

للحـفاظ على أجـيالـنا الـقادمـة من الـتغريب و العادات الدخيـلة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

معاً لتوطين الاسر الاماراتيه

معاً للحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد الاماراتيه

اماراتيه 100%

وإذا بتسوون حمله انا بنضم وياكم  :Smile:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مي تو وياكم ^^

----------


## آنسة دبي

يا مرحبا بكم الجوهره وبنت دبي نورتوا الحمله 

مس يو،،،،، مالكو حايه ،،،

معا نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## أم نظارات

*
حب الوطن ما هو مجرد حكايه ..... أو كلمة تنقال في أعذب أسلوب 

حب الوطن إخلاص .. مبدأ وغايه ..... تبصر به عيون وتنبض به قلوب 

حب الوطن .. احساس يملا حشايه ..... وانا بدونه في الأمم غير محسوب 

موجود في دمي وكامل عضايه ..... سامي وهو للنفس غالي ومرغوب 

لك يا وطنا في سما المجد رايه ..... واسمك عليها باحرف العز مكتوب 

إشمخ وحنا لك أمان وحمايه ..... ولك عهد منا نوفي بكل مطلوب


الشاعر سالم سيف الخالدي*

----------


## Mi!Mi

مشكلــــــــــــة موجودة و نعرف كلنا اسبابها نحاول نناقشها و ندورلها حلول ،، عشان يوصل الصوت للمسؤولين


شو يخصه بالحســــــد ..


بنات استمروا في الحملة

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

ونحو توطين أسرة اماراتيه 100%

----------


## مالكو حاية

فديييتج ما طعت اضعف

انتي قلتي المفروض ما ارد
وليتج ماردييتي ...
و ليتج تحذفينه الرد ..يمديج ..وتكتبين فيه الشعار

الموضوع هدفنا فيه واحد..


توطين الاسر الاماراتية 


وكل حد يفسره على كيفه ...و يقلبه على كيفه..

وبعد الفشل الذريع للردود الاستفزازية 

صرنا نواجه ردود زئبقية 
معااكم معااكم ..عليكم عليييكم ...
و بإذن الله مصيرها كسابقاتها من التجاهل ...

الحمد لله رب العالمين ....
استمرار الموضوع بإذن الله دليل على قبول الفكرة ...
وتتابع الردود المعارضة دليل اقوى على اثر الحملة ...


نعرف شو هدفنا ..نعرف شو غايتنا ...
ويوم بنتكلم عن بلادنا مابناخذ اذن من حد .

يكفي انه ضيف في بلادنا نقدم له الاحترام.

واتمنى ان ما يفسر هــ الاحترام بكسر الميانة 
وتجاوز الحدود ...
وعدم الخوض فيما لا يعنيه 

لان من تكلم فيما لا يعنيه ...وجد ............!


و اهل مكة ادرى بشعابها...


"

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

[QUOTE=بنتـ DXB;35499592]معاً لتوطين الاسر الاماراتيه

معاً للحفاظ على العادات والتقاليد الاماراتيه

اماراتيه 100%

وإذا بتسوون حمله انا بنضم وياكم  :Smile: [/QUO

----------


## مالكو حاية

الجوهرة 


بنت دبي


مرحبابكن ملاااايييييييييين ولا يسدن


وحياكن بين خواااتكن بناااااااااات زاااااااااايد

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

Welcome‏ ‏
بنت DXB‏ و الجوهره

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## أم نظارات

*اللهم من أرادنا و أزواجنـا و أبـنائـنا و بـلادنا بـسوء أشغله في نفسه و ردّ كيـده في نـحره*

----------


## ميمو الرياض

الله المستعان ربي يرزقهم بالزوج الصالح

----------


## عيالي وبس

للرفع

----------


## حرمه كيوت

*كل حد ياخذ من جبيلته احسن
انا اصلا معارضه للزواج من برع القبيله مابالكم من جنسيات اخرى
الله يعيينكم
بس احس مالها داعي هالحملات
لو تسوون حملات توعيه للبنات عسب يغييرون من الافكار اللي منتشره بالمجتمع
خاصه بالنسبه لتكاليف العرس
وتسوون تجمع للتاجرات اللي بيساعدون اي بنت ع الزواج والستر 
يعني مثلا وحده مال فساتين تسوي اسعار خاصه للي تبى تقتصد
ووحده مال توزيعات
ووحده مال تنظيم اعراس
والخ
وتسوون لسته توزعونها بالارقام
يعني تسوون شي مفيد يساهم بشكل ملموس لان اكبر سبب لزواج المواطن من الاجنبيات طلبات البنات اللي ماتخلص
الله المستعان ^^*

----------


## عيالي وبس

> *كل حد ياخذ من جبيلته احسن
> انا اصلا معارضه للزواج من برع القبيله مابالكم من جنسيات اخرى
> الله يعيينكم
> بس احس مالها داعي هالحملات
> لو تسوون حملات توعيه للبنات عسب يغييرون من الافكار اللي منتشره بالمجتمع
> خاصه بالنسبه لتكاليف العرس
> وتسوون تجمع للتاجرات اللي بيساعدون اي بنت ع الزواج والستر 
> يعني مثلا وحده مال فساتين تسوي اسعار خاصه للي تبى تقتصد
> ووحده مال توزيعات
> ...


افكارج حلوه وان شاء الله اكيد بنستفيد منها حبيبتي فكل موضوع الانسان ايطالع الموضوع من جميع الجوانب انتي اتجوفين انه طلبات البنات وايده وغيرج ايجوف انه شبابنا بروحهم يبالهم توعيه وغيرج بعد ايحط اللوم ع الاهل وفي بعد موضوع البلاد الي لازم اتشرع قوانين يديده تحمي فيها الباقي من عددنا والباقي من هويتنا الوطنيه الموضوع كبير ما يخص طرف واحدلازم الكل يتكاتف عشان رفعة هالبلاد

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> فديييتج ما طعت اضعف
> 
> انتي قلتي المفروض ما ارد
> وليتج ماردييتي ...
> و ليتج تحذفينه الرد ..يمديج ..وتكتبين فيه الشعار
> 
> الموضوع هدفنا فيه واحد..
> 
> 
> ...


جلبت الصفحات ماشي الرد ؟؟!! الحمدالله 
ومستمرين نحو توطين اسرة اماراتيه 100%

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%

----------


## Luna Piena

في رياييل عندنا يتزوجون من الدولة إللي عديلنا على الحدود (مافيني أذكر اسم الدولة بس أكيد تدرن عن أي دولة أتكلم ) لأن البنات هناك مهرهن رخييييص !!

وإلى توطين الأسرة الإماراتة ^^

----------


## آنسة دبي

اتريا التقرير ,,,,,,,, واا نادي معا نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 


توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## **reem**

> ًًحِمًْلَة تَوْطِيْنْ اّلاسْرَة اْلًامَاْرَاْتِيْة.
> لْوَطَنْ إمَاْرَاْتِيْ *100٪ و أسْرَة امَاْرَاْتِيْة 100٪* ..


معكم حتى النهااااااااااااااايه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 
توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه
> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 
> توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

××××× 



للبنات الي متحمسات للموضوع هدا الله يوفقكن وان شاء الله حمللتكن تنسمع صوتها 



انا ضد اي وحده تعارض حملتكم 
هدا حبكم لوطنكم وانتو شايفين ان ممكن هويتكم اضيع بهاد الطريقه 
وانا معاكم كثرة زواج الاجانب يضيع الهويه الوطنيه 


بتقولون لي ليش تزوجتي مواطن 

نحن الحمدلله خدينا بعض عن حب واي انسانه مستحيل تتخلى عن شخص تحبه بس منشان جنسيته 

وانا يعيني شفت ان الشي هذا زاد 
ولكن الاسباب كثيره في منه مكر ومنه سحر ومنه طلبات الاعراس عندكم 


ولكن الشي الي صدمني بزوجي واهله 
اخت زوجي خطبها واحد يعرفونه اهل زوجي 
اصدقاء يعني بس مش وايد 

زوجي يشوف الريال دومه يصلي صلواته في المسيد وحتى صلاة الفجر ماشاء الله 

هاد الرجال خطب بنتهم 
وهو في صفات حميده كل بنت تتمناه
واخت زوجي وايد فرحت 
لكن اهلها رفضو 
وزوجي كمان 
ليش ترفضو! بس عشان اصله وساسه من اليمن 
مع انه عنده جنسيه اماراتيه وكل عايلتهم واهلهم هنا بابوظبي 

لا لازم واحد من القبيله او من معارفهم 
طيب والبنت استخارت وارتاحت 
وانت بنفسك يازوجي تعترف بأخلاق الرجل 

لكن للأسف متوافقوا 


والله اني ضحكت قلتله طيب وانا مو من قبليتك علاش متزوجني؟ قالي انا ريال نتحكم بنفسي وبيك 

شو هالرمسه قهرني الموضوع

فمن ضمن هذي الاسباب هي اهل الفتاه البعض طبعا 
لما يبغو لبنتهم واحد من القبيله 

عموما بنات الله يوفقكن وعجببتني وطنيتكم. 

والحق ينقال زواج من الاجنبيات كثر واكيد لاشك في ضرر على الهويه الوطنيه 
خصوصن لو الاب ماكان متابع الاولاد
والام لاهيه عن ابناءها 


بالتوفيق

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

ههههههههههههه

اذن لا تزعلو لما العفيفات ياخدو حسناتتكم 





الله خلق لنا عقول نفكر بيها 
كيفا نساء دوله جميعهن ساحرات 

والمغربيات مابيتزوجو خليجين وبس 

اهم شيء عندهم الرجوله والدين 

اغلبنا ولله الحمد نعرف كيفاش نتعامل مع ازواجنا 
وما انكر ان انتو بعد تعرفو لكن يا اختي بقولج 
على شيء 

والله اني ما اكذب 

اغلب الرجال الي ماخذين مغربيات ينصحوا اصدقائهم ياخدو مغربيه 


المغربيات حديث الساعه. و الساعات كلها. 

على كل الكلام الي يقال عنا مازلت افتخر بمغربيتي 

ولا تنسو ان في المغرب من هم يهود وبربر 

نحن مجتمع منفتح 
والحمدلله نعرف نتعامل مع بعض لهذا نحن بسرعه ننخرط في المجتمعات الاخرى 


والبنات ما تجمعو شويه احترام 
نحن خواتكم رضيتو ولا ما رضيتو 
رب واحد يجمعنا
رسول واحد يجمعنا 
جنه واحده تجمعنا ان شاء الله 


والله يرزق كل انسان على حسب نيته 

والله يرزق الجميع

----------


## عيالي وبس

دلوعه مغربيه زين انج قلتي تجربتج ويا ريلج ورحمتينا شوي من رمسة البعض انا عادي روحن اتزوجن من جنسيات ثانيه وكأن الامر بايد البنت وبعدين هاي بلادنا الامارات الكل ياخذ منها والي تاخذ من برع ما تاخذ الا وهو من اصلها او مضطره والاغلبيه ندمانه حتى ولو كان من اهلها ثانيا كل وحده معارضه كلامي من الي ماخذات مواطن تسأل ريلها لو اخته بيوافق تنخطب من برع اذا الدين والاخلاق هو المعيار الوحيد وتكون صادقه بنقل رد ريلها ثالثا احنا ما جمعنا واصلا ما طرينا جنسبه محدده انا عن نفسيه رافضه هالزواجه من المبدأ لا يخصني بجنسيه ولا باخلاق المبدأ واحد هالزواجات الها نفس السلبيات ومشكوره دلوعة مغربيه غالبا ما تكون مواضيعج حياديه وهالانسان الي يتم محتفظ بصورته المحترمه جدام الناس

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

اختي غيالي وبس 
الحق ينقال وبلا مانلبس اقنعة المثاليه 

ما انكر السحر الي موجود
ولا انكر المكر الي موجود 

هدا واقع امام اعيننا 


وكلن ونيته وربه بيحاسبه على نيته 

وانا احب اتكلم بالحق حتى لو كنت ضد نفسي 



انا مغربيه لكن ماراح اقدر اعلم عيالي عاداتكم 
مثل اليوله او في الاعراس مال الرياييل او غيره من العادات 


انا ماعشت حياتكم 


الي علي اعلمهم ديننا وبس والباقي على ابوهم
لكن المواطنه زوجها المواطن بيكون مطمن ان عياله متعلمين عاداته وتقاليده وهويته 


بس الحق ينقال محال زوجه اجنبيه تزرع عادات دولة الاب في ابنائهم 

الأم مدرسه وهي تأثيرها كبير على العيال 

لكن الحمدلله من ناحية ابنائي زوجي شخصيته قويه 
وراح يعلم ابنائه افضل مني 

العتب لأكبر للاب الي لاهي ومخلي بناته بدون عبايات او شيل 
واولاد بالبناطيل بحكم ان ماماهم اجنبيه 


بعض الوافدات ماراح يعجبهم كلامي 

لكن هذا الحق 
والحق يزعل البعض

----------


## Dreamer

انا اعز صديقه عندي مغربيه عايشه طول حياتها في اوروبا ما تعرف حرف عربي هههههه ومايخصها بالسحر وهي بروحها قالتلي انه مب الكل هناك يسوي سحر ..الا الي مب شايفين خير عندهم

اعرف خواتي لا تتحرني ياهل خخخخخخخخخخخخ  :Big Grin:  
بس خلونا نكون صريحين وبعيدين عن المجاملات  :Wink:  
دولة الامارات بالذات وايد علاقتها زينه مع المغرب سبحان الله هههههههههههه 
ومن يطب الريال هناك يرجع مع مغربيه 
وهو حرمته المواطنه مب مقصره معاه 

سبحان الله !! صدفه ؟!؟

ما انكر فيه وايد مواطنات و من كل الجنسيات يمكن يسوون طبوب 

بس داااااااااام الموضوع عن الغير اماراتيه ..فمن حقي اقول راي!!


يمكن اكثر من 10 من اقاربي عندهم حريم مغربيات و كلهن مسويات سحر!!

وبعدين انا مب يايبه كلام من عندي! مره شفت تقرير في التلفزيون عن انه في المغرب الناس يعلمونه لبعض وكانه ولا شي عادي يعني وينباع في كل مكان عندهم!





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ^^
> 
> حبيت اعطيج معلومه يمكن ماتكون يديده عليج 
> لكن مب بس المغربيات يتعاملن مع السحر .. عندج مواطنات ومن جميع الجنسيات في الي يتعاملون ويا السحر او يقصدون السحرة عشان يسحرون غيرهم 
> 
> كل بقعه فيها " الزين والشين " ^^


فديت روحج والله والله ادري  :Smile:  اقري ردي فوق 

وانا متاكده كونج مواطنه ملاحضه هالقضيه ^_^.......لانها منتشره بشكل فضيع

----------


## مالكو حاية

اختي آنسة دبي..


التقرير ..مب بالساهل انجازه ..اذا كنا نباه 
يحمل همومنا..لاني ارفض ان اقدم تقرير سطحي..

----------


## مالكو حاية

قضيتنــــــــــــــــا
،،،،،،،،،،،،،هويتــــــــــــــنا





توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتيــــــــــة

----------


## بنت زايد6

[QUOTE=دلوعه مغربيه;35519050]ههههههههههههه. اضحك لما اسمع وحده تقول المغربيأت ساحرات هههههههه


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ترا السحر بكل مكان 
حتى في خليجيات ساحرات ومواطنات هههههههههه


اي وحده تعرف اني مغربيه الا واتيب. طاري السحر 

الحمدلله والشكر 






للبنات الي متحمسات للموضوع هدا الله يوفقكن وان شاء الله حمللتكن تنسمع صوتها 



انا ضد اي وحده تعارض حملتكم 
هدا حبكم لوطنكم وانتو شايفين ان ممكن هويتكم اضيع بهاد الطريقه 
وانا معاكم كثرة زواج الاجانب يضيع الهويه الوطنيه 


بتقولون لي ليش تزوجتي مواطن 

نحن الحمدلله خدينا بعض عن حب واي انسانه مستحيل تتخلى عن شخص تحبه بس منشان جنسيته 

وانا يعيني شفت ان الشي هذا زاد 
ولكن الاسباب كثيره في منه مكر ومنه سحر ومنه طلبات الاعراس عندكم 


ولكن الشي الي صدمني بزوجي واهله 
اخت زوجي خطبها واحد يعرفونه اهل زوجي 
اصدقاء يعني بس مش وايد 

زوجي يشوف الريال دومه يصلي صلواته في المسيد وحتى صلاة الفجر ماشاء الله 

هاد الرجال خطب بنتهم 
وهو في صفات حميده كل بنت تتمناه
واخت زوجي وايد فرحت 
لكن اهلها رفضو 
وزوجي كمان 
ليش ترفضو! بس عشان اصله وساسه من اليمن 
مع انه عنده جنسيه اماراتيه وكل عايلتهم واهلهم هنا بابوظبي 

لا لازم واحد من القبيله او من معارفهم 
طيب والبنت استخارت وارتاحت 
وانت بنفسك يازوجي تعترف بأخلاق الرجل 

لكن للأسف متوافقوا 


والله اني ضحكت قلتله طيب وانا مو من قبليتك علاش متزوجني؟ قالي انا ريال نتحكم بنفسي وبيك 

شو هالرمسه قهرني الموضوع

فمن ضمن هذي الاسباب هي اهل الفتاه البعض طبعا 
لما يبغو لبنتهم واحد من القبيله 

عموما بنات الله يوفقكن وعجببتني وطنيتكم. 

والحق ينقال زواج من الاجنبيات كثر واكيد لاشك في ضرر على الهويه الوطنيه 
خصوصن لو الاب ماكان متابع الاولاد
والام لاهيه عن ابناءها 


بالتوفيق[/QUOT اسمحيلي اختي بصارحج بشي انا ما ارتاح لهالجنسية بالذات ،صح كلامي يزعل ومهما قلتي او سويتي ترا نحن شايفين بلاوي من جنسياتكم ،وحبيبتي ترا المواطنين خذوا جنسيات ثانية بس ما خفنا كثر ما خفنا من جنسيتكم لان بصراحة لاعبين صح على شبابنا واسمحيلي بقولج شي ، فيه واحد وحرمته حبوا يحجزون فشقة وطبعا راعية الشقة مغربية وقعدت تدلع جدام الريال وحرمته ما عاطتنها سالفة ولا اتي صوبها ، ابد ما احترمت الحرمة ، والقهر حطت لهم غرفة جدام غرفتها وكل ما ايون بيدخلون تكون فاتحة باب غرفتها وقاعده مجابلتنهم واللبس استغفر الله تحاول تغريه بأي طريقة بس الريال محترم بسرعة حاول يغير الشقة بعد اصرار من حرمته ، وبقولج لو ريال عزابي وحرمة تدلع جدامه وتحاول اطلع مفاتنها ما بيفتن ؟؟؟ لا تقولي لا وفتنة النساء اشد الفتن ، ووايد اشياء تبيني اسدح فضايحكم هنيه ،انا ما كنت بييب طاري هالجنسية بس ادعائكم للمثالية يخليني اكتب هالاشياء وآخرتها فمنتدياتكم تكتبون الحرمة الخليجية ما تعرف تقدر الرجل وما فيها جمال وما تهتم فيه واحنا جميلات ونحن نغار منكم ، حبيبتي الغيرة والخوف شيئين مختلفين ، وانا مستغربة يتعرف عليها اليوم باجر يزوجها اي حب هذا يخلي الولد يتزوج البنت وهو بعده ما عرف شي عنها ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت زايد6

> قضيتنــــــــــــــــا
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،هويتــــــــــــــنا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتيــــــــــة

----------


## مالكو حاية

بنـــــــت زاايد :

صح لسااانج...

نحن مانبا نيب طاري هــ الجنسية بالذات..ولكن
ادعــاء المثالية ,,وانكارالواقع ..جن الخلق بهايم ما تفهم

شي يجبرنا على الكلام ...



وسب المرأة الخليجية....مايحتااي نتكلم عنه...

و المرأة الخليجية ..غنيه عن التعريف..منذ القدم ....

يكفي انها ام الابطال الشهداء...و ام الفاتحين الاوائل


..

ويكفي انهن الشعوب الوحيدة ..التي ميراث بنااتها
اللباس الاسود و الخمار والبرقع و النقاب..

ويكفي ان محاسنهن وجمالهن خلد في شعر المعلقات
من ايام امرؤ القيس وعنتر ..وطرفة بن العبد و الاعشى ....الخ
قبل الاعلام و المجلات...و الصور المبهرجة !




بعدين اين ويكتبن ..ماننكر انه شيء واقع..

انا اقول دام انكن شهدتن وقلتن شيء واااقع


عيل نحن ضد هـــ الواقع اللي خلا 3 ارباع بنات الامارات

عوانس.. واكثر من 40% من المطلقات ..
باسباب الزواج من جنسيات اخرى 
و نسبة عالية جدا ..اضطرت تتزوج من خارج بلدهااا...


ووتقووولن ما ننكر شي وااقع ...

هذا اللي ما تنكرونه صار منكر ..وباب افضى الى مفسدة
وفي الدين لا ضر ولا ضرار ..ولا افراط ولا تفريط ..
وباب تاتي منه مفسدة على ولي امر المسلمين سده

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> قضيتنــــــــــــــــا
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،هويتــــــــــــــنا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتيــــــــــة

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> بنـــــــت زاايد :
> 
> صح لسااانج...
> 
> نحن مانبا نيب طاري هــ الجنسية بالذات..ولكن
> ادعــاء المثالية ,,وانكارالواقع ..جن الخلق بهايم ما تفهم
> 
> شي يجبرنا على الكلام ...
> 
> ...


*

وانا اقول صح لسانج مالكو حايه 
عموما نشكر مشاركتها كظيفه على الموضوع*

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

*تدرون بنااات اليوم شفت حملة سرطان الثدي "بعيد الشر عنا يميع "

وقلت في نفسي ياريت كاتبين عاللوحه "حملة توطين الاسره الامارتيه "

اتخيلن اللوحات في كل مكان حاطينها متى ايي هاليوم ؟؟؟*

----------


## بنت زايد6

> *تدرون بنااات اليوم شفت حملة سرطان الثدي "بعيد الشر عنا يميع "
> 
> وقلت في نفسي ياريت كاتبين عاللوحه "حملة توطين الاسره الامارتيه "
> 
> اتخيلن اللوحات في كل مكان حاطينها متى ايي هاليوم ؟؟؟*


ههههههههه ان شاء الله بيي هاليوم وبإذن الله بس خطوة خطوة بنوصل للمستحيل

----------


## آنسة دبي

> ××××× 
> 
> 
> 
> للبنات الي متحمسات للموضوع هدا الله يوفقكن وان شاء الله حمللتكن تنسمع صوتها 
> 
> 
> 
> انا ضد اي وحده تعارض حملتكم 
> ...



اشكرج يا الاخت على كلامج الطيب ـ اول مغربيه اشوفها تفول كلمه الحق ـ 
اتمنا لج التوفيق.......

----------


## آنسة دبي

معا نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 


توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 

توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن 
توطين الاسر قبل توطين المهن

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله بنات زايد شحالكم اليوم 


فديتكم تسلمون عالترحيب الغاوي والله 





واختنا المغربيه عيبتني رمستج صج الواحد دامه مواطن واماراتي خلاص شو علينا من اصله وفصله 

عسبت جي لازم يكون في توعيه للاهالي وللشباب بشكل عام وحتى البنات

----------


## بنت زايد6

> مالكو حايه مخمخت وطلعت حلول جذريه لتوطين الاسره الاماراتيه يا ليت لو تحطينه فالتقرير : 
> 
> 
> *منع اعطاء الجواز للغير مواطنه المتزوجه من مواطن و زوج المواطنه غير المواطن ..
> 
> *تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ( وبالاخص المتزوجين من اجنبيات) ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..
> 
> *حرمان كل مواطن متزوج من غير المواطنه من المنح الحكوميه مثل : الارض والقرض والمسكن الجاهز..الخ، وعلاواة الابناء والزوجيه وغيرها من العلاوات والترقيات في جميع القطاعات.."
> 
> ...

----------


## بنت زايد6

> *توطين الأسرة الاماراتية..
> 
> *منع اعطاء الجنسية للاجنبية ..
> 
> *تشجيع المواطنين على التعدد ...وبدعم من الحكومة وتشترط بزواجة مافوق 30 سنه ..
> 
> *سحب الجواز من اللي يتزوج من وافده وحرمانه من الارض والقرض.."
> فلوسنا وحلالنا يروج لهالجنبيات ...
> 
> ...

----------


## بنت زايد6

تعبت وانا ادور الحلول لان الصفحات سارت لورا وخاصة انه اشوي طلعنا عن الموضوع لان كل مرة حد يدخل عرض ويقطع السالفة المهم اذا حد عنده زيادة يقدر يضيفها يعد زين واذا بتسخدمون اسلوب الترغيب بعد وايد حلو بس انا اشدد على سالفة الجواز وما يدخلون اي وحدة البلاد من دون ولي امر وهذيل مكودات بالهبل

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اذن لا تزعلو لما العفيفات ياخدو حسناتتكم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله خلق لنا عقول نفكر بيها 
> ...




اختي دلوعه 

الله يحفظج ويسعدج ان شاء الله موضوعنا هب بس عن الرجال ولا عن كيف عرسو موضوعنا بشكل عام مانبي هويتنا اتظيع 

ومع الايام مانحصل اماراتي واحد 

هذا هو الهدف نحن عرب امه اسلاميه وحده مانفرق بينا وبين بعضنا عسبت اشيا تافهه لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع 

نحن كبنات الامارات نبي نحافظ على هويتنا الاماراتيه ونبي نوعي شبابنا لنهم قامو يتزوجون اي حد لدرجه ان في منهم يتزوجون الخدم الله يههديهم 


فديتج انتي تزوجتي ريلج الله يسعدكم ويسعد كل وحده معرسه يارب ماراح نسوي شي لن ها نصيب من الله نحن مانقدر نحكم عليه 


بس اللي نباه والهدف هو التوعيه لشباب ومجتمعنا بشكل عام بخطورة هالشي اذا زاد عن حده 

كل وحده منكم خواتي العرب اذا شافت في بلادها هالشي يصير وهوية بلادها ابدت تندفن والله بتسوون حمله اكثر عن جي عسب توعون شباب بلادكم ومجتمعكم وهالشي من ححقكم 


وهذا الشي اللي نحن نسويه الحين نبي هويتنا الاماراتيه تستمر وما تندثر 

مايخصنا بالاصل والفصل المهم انه اماراتي وهذا الاهم ودامه اماراتي يعني ولد زايد وولد زايد لازم يعرف خطورة اللي قاعد يسويه الزواج هب لعبه والنسل هب لعبه نبي نسل امارتي عريق 

لازم يكون في توعيه للشباب من ناحية الزواج 

وتوعيه للاهالي بعدم رفض اي اماراتي بسبب اصله وفصله والتقليل من غلاء المهور مع انهم اقله اللي يغلون المهور 

وتوعيه للبنات 

وتوعيه للمجتمع الاماراتي ككل 

ويكون في ظوابط وشروط عند الزواج بجنسيه اخرى بالنسبه للرجل 

وممم ويوم اتذكر شي بدش اكتب ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بنت زايد فديتج الله يعطيكم العافيه يارب 

ولاامام دوما بنات زايد ^^

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

لووول هجوم عنيف علي

اخواتي انا ما ادعيت المثاليه وقلت بعظمة لسانه بلا ما البس قناع المثاليه 

اختي مالكو حايه ردج علي عنيف وايد وايد 
ولكن اعذرج

الي ياب طاري المغربيات عندج ردود دريمر 

انا شراتكن عندي وطن واحب بلادي 
هؤلاء النساء الله يتولاهن وكل المغاربه بيدعو عليهم 

لأن حمل اسم الوطن امانه في رقبه كل انسأن تجاه وطنه



اختي الي يسبو الخليجين هؤلاء الامازيغ 
هم ما بيحبو العرب ولو اتعمقتي اكثر عنهم بتعرفين 

لكن الخليج والعرب علي عيننا وراسنا 


الي يتعاملو مع السحره مجرد حثاله 
ناس بلا دين 

يا اخواتي معقوله بلده بكبر ناسها بدون دين وايمان؟ 


في المغرب عندنا البارات والسهرات 
وكمان عندنا المساجد 


(قد تبين الرشد من الغي) 

ثانيا بعض الخليجين وللأسف هم الي يروحوا بأرجلهم


ما ابغي اتكلم بسوء عن اخواننا ولكن لو تشوفون هناك
راح تعرفو الحقيقه 


اخت مالكو حايه بالنسبه لسؤالج عن الحب 

اختي الحب ما ايي بكيفج او تتحكمين فيه 

يا اختي حبنا ماكان حب هابط او دنيئ 
منها المكالمات او الظهرات او كلام حب 

كان خافي واتزوجنا بسرعه وبتوفيق من الله وحده

كل انسان يرزق على نياته 


يا اختي 
انا مقدره ومشجعه حماسكم وانا مو ضدكم 
ولكن لابد تفهموا الناس اجناس 


يا بنات والله ان فيه من المغربيات من هم حافظات لكتاب الله
ساترات 

للأسف الحثاله هؤلاء منتشرات في البلدان الخليجيه 
ولهدا انا اقدر قهركن 

لكن فيه الكثار الساترات لأنفسهن وهن بس في المغرب


اختي الي جعلني ارد بسبب رد اخت دريمر 

محد يستاهل يعطي حسناته لغيره 


واذا انا كنت ادعي المثاليه ماكنت اعترفت بهاد الواقع 



اتقولي يااخت مالكو حايه محد ياب طاري. المغربيات 


لا شوفي الردود

وانا انسانه مغربيه لي وطنيتي اغار على بلدي وعلى سمعتها وعلى تاريخها 


لأن صج في مغربيات قمه في الاخلاق 
والزين والشين بكل بلد وما خفي اعظم 


ولأني اغار على مغربيتي لابد هدي الصوره اغيرها 
المشكله ان هؤلاء المغربيات محد يشوفهن ولا احد عرفهن 

الله يوفقكن بحملتكن وانتو ما طالبتوا الا بحقكم

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

الجوهره اختي 
وانا معاكم 
اي انسان ينقهر اذا ضاعت هويته الوطنيه 
وانا ما ادعيت المثاليه ولكني احاول ابين واقع مجهول 


وعلى فكره 
الخليجيات جمالهن معروف ولا يقارن 


وبجلساتنا والله نمدح بجمالكن وشعوركن وبصفاتكن 


انا ما ابغي افتح موضوع المغربيات ولكن ما حدني الى التكلم هو انهم طرونا ويا شينها من طاري 

نحن نعلم بسوالف المغربيات وكل الي في المغرب من عرب وامازيغ يدعون عليهم 
وان ربي ينتقم منهم لأنهم شوهو صورة العفيفات 


بالتوفيق خواتي والى الامام

----------


## مالكو حاية

اختي دلوعة مغربية:

جزاج الله خير..وسامحيني ..وفي نفس الوقت لا تلوميني..
للاسف لو بشوف الزين في المغرب ..شكثره .
.ماعندنا منه الا الحظ القليل..
وبتم الصورة عندنا هي هي ..يابالها عقود من الزمان لين تتغير

لا تتحرين انا اكره المغرب ..ولا ماعندي صديقات منه
لكن هاي الحثالة اللي تطرينها ..اذا شوهت صورتكم
تراها هدمت بيوت المسلمين ..
الواحد يرمس من قهر ...ومن حرة يوف 
و الواقع ما يخفى عليج...

وواختي ما يحتاي اساافر المغرب عشاان اشووف 
تراا اللي عندنا مكفي ...
ومثل مايقولون بلغ السيل الزبى ..
و النفس عافت ما شافت ..

عموما....الله يستر علينا وعلى المسلمين جميع 
ويهدينا جميع ويثبتنا على دينه 


وسامحيني مرة ثانية ..
واشكر لج لباقتج ..وحسن تعاملج ..جزيتي خيرا...

بغيت اضيف شي..
لفتني تقولين ...انج تغارين على مغربيتج
لمجرد كلمة سمعتيها..

عيل نحن شو نقول؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

لا يا اختي مالكو حايه 

انا عاذرتج والكثيرات من المغربيات عاذرينكم 
لأن نحن تعبنا تعبنا من هالاشكال الي ذبحتنا وخلت العالم كله يمسنا بسوء 


نحن نبكي على حالنا 
هذا بلدنا وحضارتنا وتاريخ وللاسف( كان) مشرف 


دائمن نعمل حملات ضدهم وندعي عليهم ونكرهم ولا نعترف فيهم 


نحن خوات ولا بد من توضيح الامور 


ومحد يلومكم 


انا بعد اعرف عن سوالف هالاشكال من سحر ودجل 
ودعاره 

عموما ما بطول بالكلام واهم شيء تصبوا تركيزكم ومجهودكم في حملتكم 

عمره الحق ما يضيع 
والله المستعان

----------


## مالكو حاية

فعلا عمره الحق ما يضيع 
و لا ينتصر الباطل عليه


بيض الله ويهج اختي دلوعة مغربية 
شاكرة لج مرة ثانية

----------


## Luna Piena

إنزيه خلاص خلونا في حملتنا ألحين .. نحو توطين الأسرة الإماراتية ^^

----------


## RoyalDeser

*كيف بتوصلون الموضوع للجهات العليا شو الفايدة يتم ف المنتدي*

*اول خطوة لازم نكتب ف الجرايد* 

*واذا فيه بنات واصلات او لهن مناصب ممكن يساعدونا*

----------


## مالكو حاية

خلاص لونا بينا ...على اووولتك ^^

معا نحو :

توطيـــن الاسر الاماراتية


""لونااا حبيبتي ..انتي معانا في الحملة ..بجد 
ولا بس رفع للموضوع؟

----------


## بنت زايد6

اشكر صراحتج دلوعة مغربية واسمحيلنا اذا غلطنا عليكم بس انتي ادرى بالحال
انا ودي اذكر نقطة ، فيه شباب وايد يطنزون علينا فالبلاك بيري ويقولون كلام ما اريد اذكره وانتوا تعرفونه ودوم طايحين سب فينا وفاجسامنا وما خلوا شبر فيه ،ابي اسأل كيف توصلهم هالأشياء؟ وفيه ناس ما شاء الله بسرعة تنشر هالأشياء فاحسهم ماخذين فكرة غلط عنا إنا ما اندلع وما نطبخ وكل الاماراتيات مكرشات مع انه وايدات اماراتيات رشيقات حتى المعرسة الحين صارت تهتم برشاقتها ووايدات يطبخن ويدلعن ازواجهن وما اعرف كيف نغير النظرة هذي النا ؟ وما اعرف منو اللي يتفيج يكتب كل هالاشياء وينشرها
والنقطة الثانية واللي ذكرتها دلوعة مغربية يزاها الله خير انه وايد شباب يشجعون ربعهم على الزواج من جنسيات الثانية ويقعدون يمدحون فحريمهم كأنه ملاك منزل من السماء ويقولون عليكم بالجنسية ويقعد صفحة كاملة يمدح فيها واغلب هالاشياء شفتها فالنت ، انا ذكرت بعض الاسباب اللي نحن غفلنا عنها بس ما اعرف كيف نحصل حلول لهالمشكلة

----------


## بنت زايد6

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ردت مرة ثانية
المهم خواتي شوفن النقطتين هذيل اذا بتحصلون حل الهن

----------


## Luna Piena

> خلاص لونا بينا ...على اووولتك ^^
> 
> معا نحو :
> 
> توطيـــن الاسر الاماراتية
> 
> 
> ""لونااا حبيبتي ..انتي معانا في الحملة ..بجد 
> ولا بس رفع للموضوع؟


يختي صار لي فترة أكتب هني .. تراني بعد شراتكن بطوف علي القطار .. ودمعتي في قلبي ما أظهرها لحد .. الشباب في منطقتي ما ياخذون من نفس القبيلة يدورون على المهر الأرخص .. فعسب جيه أنا مركزة على المهر.

----------


## Luna Piena

> اشكر صراحتج دلوعة مغربية واسمحيلنا اذا غلطنا عليكم بس انتي ادرى بالحال
> انا ودي اذكر نقطة ، فيه شباب وايد يطنزون علينا فالبلاك بيري ويقولون كلام ما اريد اذكره وانتوا تعرفونه ودوم طايحين سب فينا وفاجسامنا وما خلوا شبر فيه ،ابي اسأل كيف توصلهم هالأشياء؟ وفيه ناس ما شاء الله بسرعة تنشر هالأشياء فاحسهم ماخذين فكرة غلط عنا إنا ما اندلع وما نطبخ وكل الاماراتيات مكرشات مع انه وايدات اماراتيات رشيقات حتى المعرسة الحين صارت تهتم برشاقتها ووايدات يطبخن ويدلعن ازواجهن وما اعرف كيف نغير النظرة هذي النا ؟ وما اعرف منو اللي يتفيج يكتب كل هالاشياء وينشرها
> والنقطة الثانية واللي ذكرتها دلوعة مغربية يزاها الله خير انه وايد شباب يشجعون ربعهم على الزواج من جنسيات الثانية ويقعدون يمدحون فحريمهم كأنه ملاك منزل من السماء ويقولون عليكم بالجنسية ويقعد صفحة كاملة يمدح فيها واغلب هالاشياء شفتها فالنت ، انا ذكرت بعض الاسباب اللي نحن غفلنا عنها بس ما اعرف كيف نحصل حلول لهالمشكلة


كيف توصلهم هالمعلومات ؟؟ الجواب سهل يختي .. البنات ألحين لا حيا ولا مستحا جدام إخوانهم .. كل جزء من جسمهن ظاااهر للعيان بسبب اللبس الغربي إللي هابين عليه هبه .. إلا من رحم ربي من البنات المحتشمات حتى جدام إخوانهم.

بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية جينات الجنسيات الثانية غير جيناتنا .. فتلاقين جسمهن أنعم من جسمنا ولون بشرتهم وتقاسيم جسمهن غيييير بواايد .. فهذيلا ينغرون بالشكل وما يفكرون بالجوهر.

ولا ننسى عامل النت يا بنات .. النت يعرض صور شتى من ممثلات بكل الجنسيات والشباب إللي ما عنده ضمير يقعد يفصص في الصور ويتأمل ويتحسر ليش بنات بلادي موب جيه !

----------


## Luna Piena

> *كيف بتوصلون الموضوع للجهات العليا شو الفايدة يتم ف المنتدي*
> 
> *اول خطوة لازم نكتب ف الجرايد* 
> 
> *واذا فيه بنات واصلات او لهن مناصب ممكن يساعدونا*


منو بامكانها توصل موضوعنا للحرمة الوحيدة إللي نجحت في الإنتخابات ؟

----------


## دلوعه مغربيه

بنت زايد 
الي يسب بنت بلاده ويذكرها بالشين تراه مب ريال 

للانه يسب امه واخته وبنات اهله 



محد ينكر جمال الخليجيات وغنجهن ودلعهن 

واهم شيء سترهن 


عقول جاهله من يتكلم بهالموضوع 

اصلن ابا افهم شيء واحد 


كيف يحكمون على الخليجيه او الاماراتيه بالتحديد وهن ساترات على اعمارهن؟! 


معقوله يعني يشوفون ما ورا العباه ؟ 


قمة الجهل 

ولا تاخذين على كلام هالاشخاص استبعد انهم يكونون مواطنين 



................

بس للأسف هالكلام يأثر وايد وايد في ضعفاء النفوس والي يصدقون الرمسه بسرعه 


الرجل اذا ما اختار زوجته لأجل دينها وحشمتها واخلاقها 
وكان الجمال الي يحتل الاولويه في الصفات الي يبيها راح يكون زواجه فاشل


الجمال يزول 
لكن من وين انييب العفه والاخلاق والحشمه ؟!

----------


## بنت زايد6

> كيف توصلهم هالمعلومات ؟؟ الجواب سهل يختي .. البنات ألحين لا حيا ولا مستحا جدام إخوانهم .. كل جزء من جسمهن ظاااهر للعيان بسبب اللبس الغربي إللي هابين عليه هبه .. إلا من رحم ربي من البنات المحتشمات حتى جدام إخوانهم.
> 
> بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية جينات الجنسيات الثانية غير جيناتنا .. فتلاقين جسمهن أنعم من جسمنا ولون بشرتهم وتقاسيم جسمهن غيييير بواايد .. فهذيلا ينغرون بالشكل وما يفكرون بالجوهر.
> 
> ولا ننسى عامل النت يا بنات .. النت يعرض صور شتى من ممثلات بكل الجنسيات والشباب إللي ما عنده ضمير يقعد يفصص في الصور ويتأمل ويتحسر ليش بنات بلادي موب جيه !


والله ما عرفتلج انتي معانا ول ضدنا ولو تلاحظين ردج ابد ما يخصه فاللي كاتبتنه وغربية دلوعة مغربية فهمت علي وانتي لاه وكنت شاكه فيج يوم قلتي فاتني القطار شراتكم يعني انتي ما قارية اول الحملة عن شو تتكلم وزدنا وعدنا فنفس الكلام وعقب قعدتي تسبي فبنات بلادج وقلتي يلبسن مفصخ وبنات بالآلاف ساترات عمارهن واسمحيلي قلتي نحن بشرتنا غير وتقاسيم جسمنا غير ما فهمت عليج ترا كلنا بنات وشفت وايد بنات جميلات والله واجسامهن حلوة واغلبنا يروح الجم والصالونات ما تقول لاه واستغفر الله ما اريد اكتب رد يزعلج بس حبيبتي الوحدة فينا لازم تكون واثقة فجمالها عشان الكل يشوفها حلوة

----------


## بنت زايد6

> بنت زايد 
> الي يسب بنت بلاده ويذكرها بالشين تراه مب ريال 
> 
> للانه يسب امه واخته وبنات اهله 
> 
> 
> 
> محد ينكر جمال الخليجيات وغنجهن ودلعهن 
> 
> ...


بصراحة كلامج وايد يدهشني احسج فاهمة علي صح ، انا هذا اللي استغرب منه واقول فنفسي ترا ما يشوفون اجسامنا لان نحن تحت عباة وسيعة ومستحيل نلبس لبس مرصرص وانا اعتقد شراتج اللي يكتب هالأشياء مب مواطن ولازم نوعي الشباب لهالنقطة وهذي المشكلة في وايد شباب يصدقون للأسف وكل كلمة قلتيها صح ، واستانست بمناقشتج معانا

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه 
توطين الاسره الامارتيه 
توطين الاسره الامارتيه 
توطين الاسره الامارتيه 
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه
توطين الاسره الامارتيه
توطين الاسره الاماراتيه 
توطين الاسره الامارتيه 
توطين الاسره الامارتيه

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> اختيه بارك الله فيج 
> تراا هــ العلثة لاااعت جبوودنا منها
> يوم انتوا عيال الدار وبنات الدار تصدقوون
> اللي يكتبونه اللي هم بعيدين كــ ل البعد 
> عن المشكلة و القضية ..وين بتنحل الامور.؟؟
> 
> انتن ما تشوفن ان الدولة ..تحاول تخفض 
> تكاليف الزواج بشتى الطرق..
> 
> ...

----------


## بنتـ DXB

أتمنى ان هالحمله توصل للاعلام المرئي والمسموع والمقروء

وان شاء الله تكون قوانين صارمه بخصوص الزواج من أجنبيات

مثل تقليل راتب الزوج إلى 50%

منع تجنيس الزوجه

منع الزوج من جميع حقوقه مثل البيوت الشعبيه ...

معاملة الزوجه والابناء معاملة الوافدين في التعليم والعلاج مثل ابناء المواطنات حليلهم ...

لازم يصعبون عليهم هالموضوع عشان تعتدل التركيبه السكانيه

وييييييين المواطنين والله العدد بدا يقل

الحين العيال إلي امهاتهم اجنبيات ما يعرفون يتكلمون شرات اي مواطن والله حرام

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مالكو حاية

بختصار يا بنات..خلونا ع اهداف الحملة 
بدون الخروج و التشعب في الامور الاخرى

قربنا نوصل الالف مشاركة بإذن الله...




كلنا..بنات زايد ..يد بيد ..


لــ : توطيـــــــــــن الأسر الإماراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

> أتمنى ان هالحمله توصل للاعلام المرئي والمسموع والمقروء
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون قوانين صارمه بخصوص الزواج من أجنبيات
> 
> مثل تقليل راتب الزوج إلى 50%
> 
> منع تجنيس الزوجه
> 
> منع الزوج من جميع حقوقه مثل البيوت الشعبيه ...
> ...




أملنا بالله كبير

نعم اختي ...معاج حق ..
اذا عيال المواطنة وافدين ..
ترا حتى عيال الوافدة وافدين 

نحن نبا نحافظ على ما بقى منا 
لا ننقرض ونصير هنود حمر

----------


## مالكو حاية

:Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an: 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## آنسة دبي

ان بعد العسر يسرا باذن الله 

تصبحون على خير خواتي 

*وكلنا نحو توطين الاسره الامارتيه*

----------


## حلم بنفسجي

> الله يفرج عليكن خواتي الغير متزوجات
> ويرزقكن بازواج صالحين مناسبين
> 
> شوية نصاااااااايح لكن خواتي:
> اقرن يوميا سورة يس بنية تسهيل الزواج
> صلااااااااة الفجر ( النايمة عن الصلاة نايم حظها)
> كثرن من الاستغفار والتزمن الحشمة في حجابكن،، يعني لا تطلعين شعرج ولاتلبسين العبي المخصرة،، ولا تعلين صوتج وخاصة ضحكتج في الاماكن العامة ولا تهذربين في التلفون في الاسواق وحاولي ماتطلعين من البيت الا وحد معاج يبيض الويه مثل خواتج امج خالتج عمتج او صديقة محترمة
> 
> صفي قلبج ولاتحسدين الغير مواطنات اللي تزوجوا مواطنين هذا نصيب ورب العالمين اللي جمعهم
> ...




تبارك الله على الرد السنع 

جزاج الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا بنت الامارات 

انا القايده انا فخر لبلادي وامـــــــجادي
انا ورودي نسايم واصايل من ارض اجدادي
انا بنت اهلي وناسي من نسل عـــــربي
انا عنوان وشرف ، ومجدي من امجادي
انا بنت الامارات ،انا شموخ بــــــــلادي
لي راياتي والجود وفخر ،انا سيف عرباني
ودمي من دم زايد أصايله من بني ياسي
وافتخر إني بنت زايد وارضي ارض اماراتي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

إن بغيت الطيب فيهـا طيـب مـا مثلـه مثيـل
وإن بغيت الحسن ربي صاغها بـأروع جمـال 

وإن بغيت الجود فيها الجود من عـرقٍ أصيـل
هذي ( بنت الامارات ) بنـتٍ تضاهـا بالرجـال 

ما تعرف اليأس أو قولة ( بعيد ) أو ( مستحيل )
ما تلاقـي عندهـا تعريـف للكلمـه ( محـال ) 

الصبوره .. القنوعه .. ترضى بالشـي القليـل
لوما أخشى من الملامـه كنـت ألبسهـا عقـال 

الرقيقـه .. الحنونـه .. راعيـة بـالٍ طويـل
الكريمه .. العظيمـه .. مـا تقصّـر بالوصـال 

بنت أبوها تخدمـه بعيونهـا لـو هـو عليـل
وأمها تفخر بهـا وتدعـي لهـا بولـد الحـلال 

أي وربـي لبنت الامارات انـا مارضـى بـديـل
يا بعدهم يالرطب ياللـي كسـر سـوق الخـلال 

يالجميله .. يالأصيله .. جيت لك مثـل الذليـل
يطلـب القـرب بوصالـك جننـه زود الـدلال 

يالحشيمه .. يالرحيمـه .. يـا وفيـه بالخليـل
زان طبعك من جـدودك ثـم عمامـك والخـوال 

من يلوم اللي غدى مـن نظـره بعينـك قتيـل
لو يحـاول أو يقـاوم ؟! مالـه بموتـه مجـال 

إن حضرتي تشعلين الحفـل بالخصـر النحيـل
تبهريـن الحفـل وانتـي تصبحيـن الإحتفـال 

من يشوفك غصب عنـه قلبـه المغـرم يميـل
مو بكيفه وين ما رحتـي معـاك القلـب مـال 

إنتي نهرٍ مـا يجـف مـن العطـا يالسلسبيـل
وإنتي في دينا الهوى وطبع الوفـا أروع مثـال 

إنتي أختي وإنتي أمـي وكـل إحسـاسٍ جميـل
وإنتي العشق الحقيقـي وزوجتـي وأم العيـال 

لو ألـف الكـون كلـه مـا ألاقـي لـك قبيـل
إنتي وحدك .. لا يهمك من حكـى فيكـم وقـال 

إنتي مثل النجمه اللـي تضـوي الليـل الكحيـل
وإن يطال سهيل فانتي النجمه اللي ما تطـال

----------


## مالكو حاية

> إن بغيت الطيب فيهـا طيـب مـا مثلـه مثيـل
> وإن بغيت الحسن ربي صاغها بـأروع جمـال 
> 
> وإن بغيت الجود فيها الجود من عـرقٍ أصيـل
> هذي ( بنت الامارات ) بنـتٍ تضاهـا بالرجـال 
> 
> ما تعرف اليأس أو قولة ( بعيد ) أو ( مستحيل )
> ما تلاقـي عندهـا تعريـف للكلمـه ( محـال ) 
> 
> ...






الله الله ...
صح لسااااانج واعتلااا شااانج


يا سلاام يا الجوهرة 
قولي لي من القائل وما المناسبة <<<امتحان تاريخ  :Big Grin: 

يستااهلن بنااات زااايد بناات الامارات

----------


## ليتني في حلم

حملة فاشلة لانه مستحيل يمنعون الزواج من اجنبيات وبعد الشروط الي حاطينها صعبه والدوله مستحيل تنفذها

----------


## مالكو حاية

> ان بعد العسر يسرا باذن الله 
> 
> تصبحون على خير خواتي 
> 
> *وكلنا نحو توطين الاسره الامارتيه*


صادقة اختي

إن بعد العسر يسراً بإذن الله


وانتي من اهله غنااتي


وانا بعد تصبحن على خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي ليتني حلم 


مافي شي مستحيل على رب العالمين ^^ 

والله قادر يغير قراراتهم وارائهم بيوم وليله لمصلحة بلادهم ^^ 


وياليت نرتقي بالفاظنا اكثر عن جذي ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> الله الله ...
> صح لسااااانج واعتلااا شااانج
> 
> 
> يا سلاام يا الجوهرة 
> قولي لي من القائل وما المناسبة <<<امتحان تاريخ 
> 
> يستااهلن بنااات زااايد بناات الامارات



صح بدنج حبيبتي ^^ 

تصدقين ماعرف فجاه حصلتها بعمي قوقل وجان اسدحها لكم ^^

تستاهلونها بنات زايد ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

اببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## shaikha75

ماشي عنوسه الحمدلله كل اسبوع فيه عرس والاعرسين ماشاء الله والله يبارك لهم ,,,هاي الاحصائيه مبالغ فيها أظن حاطين الاجانب ووالوافدين عادينهم ويا مواطني الدوله

----------


## عروس العيم

الله المستعان 
هالظاهرة موجودة ف كل مكان الحين 

والاسباب وايدة منها طلبات اهل البنت وتكاليف العرس والمظاهر والخقة 
ومنها اهل الريال بعد يوم يدورون على وحدة صغيرة <<<< يعني انا بفهم اللي وصل عمرها 25 يعني الحين استوت عيوز 
نفس ما قالت احد الاخوات اتي ام الريال وتبي وحدة عمرها 16 ولا 17 سنة زين واللي ف العشرينات هذي بعد مب صغيرة ولا شو 
واحنا بعد عندنا طالعين بفتنك غير شكل يشوفون البنت زينة وادب واخلاق ومن يعرفون انها بدون يختفون ولا يطلعون 100 عذر وعذر ليش البدون مب اوادم 



ما قول غير اللهم ارزقني وارزق خواتي بنات سيدات الامارات وبنات المسلمين اجمعين بالازواج الصالحين والذرية الصالحة

----------


## Luna Piena

> والله ما عرفتلج انتي معانا ول ضدنا ولو تلاحظين ردج ابد ما يخصه فاللي كاتبتنه وغربية دلوعة مغربية فهمت علي وانتي لاه وكنت شاكه فيج يوم قلتي فاتني القطار شراتكم يعني انتي ما قارية اول الحملة عن شو تتكلم وزدنا وعدنا فنفس الكلام وعقب قعدتي تسبي فبنات بلادج وقلتي يلبسن مفصخ وبنات بالآلاف ساترات عمارهن واسمحيلي قلتي نحن بشرتنا غير وتقاسيم جسمنا غير ما فهمت عليج ترا كلنا بنات وشفت وايد بنات جميلات والله واجسامهن حلوة واغلبنا يروح الجم والصالونات ما تقول لاه واستغفر الله ما اريد اكتب رد يزعلج بس حبيبتي الوحدة فينا لازم تكون واثقة فجمالها عشان الكل يشوفها حلوة


كيف سبيت بالعقل ؟؟ وماقلت شي غلط عن الجينات وهذا صحيح .. جيناتنا تختلف من بقعة لبقعة .. لاحظي الفرق بين العرب والغرب .. المشاكل في جيناتنا هب موجودة عندهم .. وهذا رب العالمين زرعه فينا .. وبشو شاكة إن شاء الله ؟؟ إذا كان الموضوع موب مهم جان سويت له طااااف.

ونتي قلتي كيف الشباب يدرون عنا أشياء مستورة .. وقلت لج من إللي يشوفونه في بيوتهم .. تخيلي إنج ولد وشفتي إختج من النوع إللي يلبس ويلبس .. شو الفكرة إللي بتلزق في راسج ؟ باجي البنات جيه دام إختي جيه .. وشي طبيعي تشوفينهم يتكلمون عن بنت البلاد .. الوحدة لازم تصلح نفسها عسب ينصلح نظر الشباب لها .. وتتخلى عن التبرج لما تطلع .. الشباب لما يعلقون أول شي يعقلون على اللبس والمكياج والقمة العظيمة إللي على الراس ويقارنونا بالفنانة الفلانية والعلانية وتبينهم يمدحونا بشو ؟؟ ما شي ننمدح عليه دام 65% تقريباً من البنات متبرجات .. بس للأسف .. البعض منكم يشوف إن البنت كاملة والغلط يكون من الشباب .. أنا لاني ضدكم ولا شي .. بس أحاول أوضح ليش الشباب عازفين عنا وما يبغون ياخذون من بنات البلاد .. والحملة متابعتنها من أول من انحط الموضوع .. بس كنت أقرا الردود وأرفع الموضوع متى ما احتاج لمساحة للنقاش.
موب بس المهر والغلاء إللي يعزف الشباب عن بنات البلاد .. لا تعمون نفسكم عن الأسباب الثانية.
الحمدلله في بنات حشيمات وساترات لا مكياج ولا هوم يحزنون .. بس الشباب خلاص دام لزقت الفكرة في راسهم فيحتاج منا نحنا نبادر بتغيير هالفكرة والشي يبدا من البنات إللي يروحن المولات .. يرحمنا بالستر وتغطية الشعر عدل وإزالة الصبغ و الإكسسوارات المبالغ فيها .. ونتن بعد إذا عندكم إخوان بعدهم ما تزوجوا غيروا نظرتهم لبنت البلاد.

----------


## Luna Piena

> ماشي عنوسه الحمدلله كل اسبوع فيه عرس والاعرسين ماشاء الله والله يبارك لهم ,,,هاي الاحصائيه مبالغ فيها أظن حاطين الاجانب ووالوافدين عادينهم ويا مواطني الدوله


عرس ولا عرسين شوية يختي .. أول أيام الثمانينات والتسعينات في الشهر الواحد يستوي أكثر من 6 أعراس .. بس ألحين النسبة قلة بوااااايد ..

----------


## Luna Piena

> الله المستعان 
> هالظاهرة موجودة ف كل مكان الحين 
> 
> والاسباب وايدة منها طلبات اهل البنت وتكاليف العرس والمظاهر والخقة 
> ومنها اهل الريال بعد يوم يدورون على وحدة صغيرة <<<< يعني انا بفهم اللي وصل عمرها 25 يعني الحين استوت عيوز 
> نفس ما قالت احد الاخوات اتي ام الريال وتبي وحدة عمرها 16 ولا 17 سنة زين واللي ف العشرينات هذي بعد مب صغيرة ولا شو 
> واحنا بعد عندنا طالعين بفتنك غير شكل يشوفون البنت زينة وادب واخلاق ومن يعرفون انها بدون يختفون ولا يطلعون 100 عذر وعذر ليش البدون مب اوادم 
> 
> 
> ...


معاج حق .. شي بغيت أفهمه .. دايماً يسؤلون (( جم عمر بنتج ؟ )) وترد الوالدة (( الرقم الفلاني )) .. الحرمة (( أها )) وما أن تطلع ما ترد .. وبعض الحريم للأسف يقعدن يتهيسن الجسم ويحسبوني ما أفهم شو يالسات يسون .. يمسكوني من جتفي ونزولاً يبون يعرفون كيف تقاسيم الجسم .. !! تراني ألبس جلابيات وااسعة فصعب عليهن يفهمن شكلي .. ولما تروح الحرمة أيلس أشتكي للوالدة عن الحرمة وإنه هالشي ما يعجبني أبد !! <<< قط مرة استوت لكن هالحركة @@

والمهر أكرر وأعيد .. والمبالغات يبغون عرس من الف ليلة وليلة .. قلت للوالدة أبغي عرسي تراثي اللبس الأخضر في ليلة الحنا واللبس الأبيض مابغيه أبغي شراتج إللي لبستيه في عرسج .. في فريجنا عايلة وحدة بس سوت عرس تراثي .. والله استانست على العروس إللي اشترطوا أهلها هالشي ^^

----------


## Luna Piena

> أتمنى ان هالحمله توصل للاعلام المرئي والمسموع والمقروء
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون قوانين صارمه بخصوص الزواج من أجنبيات
> 
> مثل تقليل راتب الزوج إلى 50%
> 
> منع تجنيس الزوجه
> 
> منع الزوج من جميع حقوقه مثل البيوت الشعبيه ...
> ...


حلول وشروط طيبة يختي ونا أمسات في الليل يتني فكرة بعد .. إللي يبغي يتزوج أجنبية يدفع للقاضي ما قيمته 10 آلاف درهم تقريباً أو أكثر من غير رجعة حتى إذا بعد الطلاق ..

خليني أخبرج عن ولد أحد جيرانا .. أبوه تبرى وغضب منه لما تزوج خدامته الفلبينية وياب منها 4 عيال .. أشكالهم فلبينيين للأسف وما يعرفون للنطق عدل .. والولد هذا الله يهديه ما همه غضب أبوه عليه .. صار فوق 9 سنين ما يعرف شي عن هالولد مع إنه فرق بينه وبين الولد 3 فرجان بس !

موب بس هو الوحيد إللي تزوج خدامته وااايد شباب من هني تزوجوا خداماتهم.

----------


## Luna Piena

> بختصار يا بنات..خلونا ع اهداف الحملة 
> بدون الخروج و التشعب في الامور الاخرى
> 
> قربنا نوصل الالف مشاركة بإذن الله...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كلنا..بنات زايد ..يد بيد ..
> ...


بنوصل للألف هذي جريب إن شاء الله .. بس ما جهزتوا الرسالة إللي بنرسلها عن طريق البلاك بيري ؟؟ في وحده اقترحت هالشي .. في حد طبقه ؟؟

----------


## بنت زايد6

> كيف سبيت بالعقل ؟؟ وماقلت شي غلط عن الجينات وهذا صحيح .. جيناتنا تختلف من بقعة لبقعة .. لاحظي الفرق بين العرب والغرب .. المشاكل في جيناتنا هب موجودة عندهم .. وهذا رب العالمين زرعه فينا .. وبشو شاكة إن شاء الله ؟؟ إذا كان الموضوع موب مهم جان سويت له طااااف.
> 
> ونتي قلتي كيف الشباب يدرون عنا أشياء مستورة .. وقلت لج من إللي يشوفونه في بيوتهم .. تخيلي إنج ولد وشفتي إختج من النوع إللي يلبس ويلبس .. شو الفكرة إللي بتلزق في راسج ؟ باجي البنات جيه دام إختي جيه .. وشي طبيعي تشوفينهم يتكلمون عن بنت البلاد .. الوحدة لازم تصلح نفسها عسب ينصلح نظر الشباب لها .. وتتخلى عن التبرج لما تطلع .. الشباب لما يعلقون أول شي يعقلون على اللبس والمكياج والقمة العظيمة إللي على الراس ويقارنونا بالفنانة الفلانية والعلانية وتبينهم يمدحونا بشو ؟؟ ما شي ننمدح عليه دام 65% تقريباً من البنات متبرجات .. بس للأسف .. البعض منكم يشوف إن البنت كاملة والغلط يكون من الشباب .. أنا لاني ضدكم ولا شي .. بس أحاول أوضح ليش الشباب عازفين عنا وما يبغون ياخذون من بنات البلاد .. والحملة متابعتنها من أول من انحط الموضوع .. بس كنت أقرا الردود وأرفع الموضوع متى ما احتاج لمساحة للنقاش.
> موب بس المهر والغلاء إللي يعزف الشباب عن بنات البلاد .. لا تعمون نفسكم عن الأسباب الثانية.
> الحمدلله في بنات حشيمات وساترات لا مكياج ولا هوم يحزنون .. بس الشباب خلاص دام لزقت الفكرة في راسهم فيحتاج منا نحنا نبادر بتغيير هالفكرة والشي يبدا من البنات إللي يروحن المولات .. يرحمنا بالستر وتغطية الشعر عدل وإزالة الصبغ و الإكسسوارات المبالغ فيها .. ونتن بعد إذا عندكم إخوان بعدهم ما تزوجوا غيروا نظرتهم لبنت البلاد.


حبيتي واذا كانت جيناتنا غير؟ ترا نحن النا نقاط جمال تتميز عن الغرب واذا حاولتي تبرزي هالنقاط مستحيل يسيرون برع ويكفي انج ساتره عمرج مب من اول ما كبرتي سرتي رابعتي اولاد ويبتي امراض لعمرج وهذا بعد شي مميز فينا ،و اذا انتي عايشة فبيئة البنات فيهم يلبسون جيه ترا انا بيئتي غير عن بيئتكم واذا طلعنا بنقاب ول غشوة والاسواق ما نروح الها الا اذا كنا محتاجين شي ، ولا تحسبيني قاعدة امدح فالبنات وترا والله اغلبية بناتنا جيه وما اعرف وين يبتي نسبة 65 وحبيبتي ليش منو قالج انه اللي فالمولات مواطنات ، شفتي مثلا جوازها ، لاه حبيبتي وايدات يسوون حيه بس يطلعن جنسيات ثانية متقنه اللهجة وسبق اطرقنا لهالموضوع وانتي تراج قارية المواضيع اللي قبل وتعرفين ، وفيه تناقضج فكلامج تقولين ما يبون يتزوجون بناتنا لانهن مفسخات ويبون من الغرب ليش الغرب مسترات مثلا؟ وكيف تبين تغيرين نظرة اخوانج اللي ما تزوجوا وانتي تشوفي انه اغلبية بنات الامارات مب متسترات ؟وبعدين خلاص خل نسكر الموضوع لان نحن نبا نركز على اهداف الحملة مثل ما قالت مالكو حاية وما كنت برجع اطرق للموضوع بس بغيت اوضحلج ونحن مب هدفنا انه نقضي عالعنوسة وانه الحريم يبون الصغار نحن ما نبغي نتشعب فالموضوع ، نحن نبغي انعدل فالتركيبة السكانية ونقلل من عدد الوافدين فالدولة واعرف انه ما بياخذون كل مطابنا بس على الاقل يشوفوا شو الاحسن ويحاولون يقللون من نسبة زواج المواطنين من وافدات والعكس والبنات اقترحن وايد اشياء حلوة وبنكون ممنونين اذا شافوا من هالحلول وطبقوها على ارض الواقع

----------


## بنت زايد6

> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه
>  نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه 
> نحو توطين الاسر الاماراتيه

----------


## Luna Piena

> حبيتي واذا كانت جيناتنا غير؟ ترا نحن النا نقاط جمال تتميز عن الغرب واذا حاولتي تبرزي هالنقاط مستحيل يسيرون برع ويكفي انج ساتره عمرج مب من اول ما كبرتي سرتي رابعتي اولاد ويبتي امراض لعمرج وهذا بعد شي مميز فينا ،و اذا انتي عايشة فبيئة البنات فيهم يلبسون جيه ترا انا بيئتي غير عن بيئتكم واذا طلعنا بنقاب ول غشوة والاسواق ما نروح الها الا اذا كنا محتاجين شي ، ولا تحسبيني قاعدة امدح فالبنات وترا والله اغلبية بناتنا جيه وما اعرف وين يبتي نسبة 65 وحبيبتي ليش منو قالج انه اللي فالمولات مواطنات ، شفتي مثلا جوازها ، لاه حبيبتي وايدات يسوون حيه بس يطلعن جنسيات ثانية متقنه اللهجة وسبق اطرقنا لهالموضوع وانتي تراج قارية المواضيع اللي قبل وتعرفين ، وفيه تناقضج فكلامج تقولين ما يبون يتزوجون بناتنا لانهن مفسخات ويبون من الغرب ليش الغرب مسترات مثلا؟ وكيف تبين تغيرين نظرة اخوانج اللي ما تزوجوا وانتي تشوفي انه اغلبية بنات الامارات مب متسترات ؟وبعدين خلاص خل نسكر الموضوع لان نحن نبا نركز على اهداف الحملة مثل ما قالت مالكو حاية وما كنت برجع اطرق للموضوع بس بغيت اوضحلج ونحن مب هدفنا انه نقضي عالعنوسة وانه الحريم يبون الصغار نحن ما نبغي نتشعب فالموضوع ، نحن نبغي انعدل فالتركيبة السكانية ونقلل من عدد الوافدين فالدولة واعرف انه ما بياخذون كل مطابنا بس على الاقل يشوفوا شو الاحسن ويحاولون يقللون من نسبة زواج المواطنين من وافدات والعكس والبنات اقترحن وايد اشياء حلوة وبنكون ممنونين اذا شافوا من هالحلول وطبقوها على ارض الواقع


المواطنة تنعرف يختي .. نحنا بنات البلاد ونقدر نميز المواطنة من غير المواطنة وعينا ما تخيب ياوخيتي .. والحمدلله إني من اسرة محافظة شراتج وإللي أشوفه بعيني هو إللي أكتبه .. أسير المولات أو السوق وما أشوف من 5 بنات إلا 2 محافظات على الزي الإسلامي .. وهن هذيلا إللي أستانس عليهن أكثر وأدعي ربي يهدي الباجيات ,, ومثل ما قلتي نحنا لنا جمال بنت العرب والأصاله .. بس الشباب عيونهم طاايرة الله يهدييهم .,, وإخواني متزوجين ولله الحمد فنا قلت للي عندها إخوان ما تزوجوا تغير نظراتهم وفكرتهم السلبية عن بنت البلاد لأنهم يسمعون سوالف مني ومناك فيقولون بنات البلاد كلهن جيه !! فكيف يحكمون علينا مدري !! .. هذا إللي أبي يوصل .. 
نغير فكرة الشباب عن بنات البلاد وعزوفهم عن الزواج منهن .. ولازم نلقى لهالشي بعد حل. ^^

----------


## Luna Piena

> توطين الاسرة الاماراتية


وين باجي البنات .. لا تيأسن .. يلا .. حتى لو بكلمة بسيطة شاركن .. ^^ .. وما راح تخيب هالحملة باذن رب العباد.

----------


## مالكو حاية

> حملة فاشلة لانه مستحيل يمنعون الزواج من اجنبيات وبعد الشروط الي حاطينها صعبه والدوله مستحيل تنفذها




نحن حابينا نفشل ..ونذوق طعم الفشل ..^^




لان بعد الفشـــــل .......~.~.>..*نجــــــاح*

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## أم دانووه

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .

خواتيه الغاليات انا مع الحملة بنسبة 80 %

و 50% ضدها و لا تاكلونيه بقشوري أنا بتكلم بالمنطق 

و هب بالعاطفة خواتي .

الشرع ما حرم الزواج من الوافدة فلا يعقل نحرمه نحن يعني ؟

كيف يعني نقول انه نحن مسلمين و ندعي المثالية و الاخلاق مثل ما قريت فالردود 

و نحن غافلين عن ديننا و عن كتابنا القرآن و هو شمل كل شي يعني ؟؟

كوننا مؤمنين بالقضاء و القدر فالزواج قسمة و نصيب وما نقدر نعلم الغيب فيه خواتي .

من جهة أخرى إذا تطبق هذا القانون و هذا طبعا من سبع المستحيلات يعني بس مجرد تخمين يعني ..!!

راح تزيد الإتراقات و المخالفات القانونية مثل اللي صار فعمان .

عمان كلنا نعرف أنهم مانعين زواج العماني من وافدة لكن حبيبتي تقريبا نص المتزوجين بوافدات خالفو القانون.

مانعين عنهم التمليك + الوظيفة في الحكومة + واااايد أمور ..لكن فديتج كل يوم يتزوجو عادي و مب مهتمين .

صح هم يعانون لين ما يتزوجون لكن كل شي ممنوع مرغوب .

زواج المواطنين من الوافدات ماهو إلا نصيب بالنهاية لو تسألين كل وحدة كيف عرست سبحان الله تلقينه موضوع عادي.
أما زواج المواطنين من المواطنات هذا شي نطالب فيه و الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه اتبع سياسة الترغيب و هب الترهيب.

يوم حط مكافآت و منح و اراضي و انشأ صندوق الزواج شو تبون أكثر عن تجي ؟؟

لكن هل هذا قضى على العنوسة مثلا ؟؟؟؟

لا فديتج شوفي من متى تطبق القانون يعني ..!!

انا ما بقول بنات البلاد يسون و يسون لأنه كل حد و تربيته كيف صرااحة و هذا راجع للبيت اللي تربت فيه طبعا .

و ما يخصه فالإمارات لنه الإمارات لا ولدت و لا ربت ؟؟؟

أختي بنت زايد إذا إنتي تشوفين أنه العنوسة سببها الوافدات بقولج غلطانة . لنه معظم اللي ماخذين وافدات معرسين 

قبل يعني هي زوجة 2 مثلا . او مطلقين و عندهم عيال بعد ...و تجربتهم الفاشلة حتمت عليهم ياخذون وافدات .

بعطيج بعض الامثلة :

مواطن ماذ وافدة بعد ما طلق لنه على قولته هو طبعا : تدين بسبتها و غرق فالديون و السبب كشختها و إهتمامها

الزايد عن حده و للأسف مب عشانه ..كله حق الاعراس و الزيارات اللي ما تخلص و غير العرس و اللي خسره قبل.

واحد ثاني ماخذ وافدة بعد ما طلق زوجته بطفلين : عدم الإهتمام و العناد و التظاهر بأهلها لنهم أغنى عنه .

واحد ثالث : ماخذ الثانية لنه صار له 15 سنة معرس ما ارتاح مع زوجته و لا عمره ذاق طعم الراحة ليومج هذا يعاني.

واحد رابع : تزوج زواج تقليدي طول فترة الزواج ما ارتاح لزوجته .

الحالة الخامسة : الريال عنده طاقة غير عن العادي تزوج وافدة عيبته مع الغحتفاظ بزوجته بنقول من حقه .

أختي لو بنعد ما بنخلص بس أنا بقوولج من حق أي غنسان يتزوج بالجنسية اللي يبغيها .

حد يفضل ياخذ الاوروبيات و حد يحب ياخذ البريطانيات و حد يحب العربيات و حد يحب الخليجيات غير الإمارات.

بس كوني ام ل 3 بنات ربي يحفظهن لي يااارب أبوهم ما بيرضى لهم غير بالمواطن ولد البلاد طبعا .

انا معاه طبعا و لو انه انا مغربية و ماخذه مواطن ولد قبايل و الحمد لله حياتنا مستقرة و ناجحة و التوفيق من الله .

كوني احمل جنسية الإمارات فهذا ما بينسيني بلادي و في نفس الوقت هم بنات الإمارات همي .

هن بناتي و خوات ريلي و أهله ..ما يحق لي أتكلم عنهن .

بس اللي ما تشوفينه أختي بنت زايد أنه و لله الحمد وااااايد خطاب يتقدمون حقهم و الأهل يرفضون مرات .

لأنه كل أب يحب يختار حق بناته الرجل الصالح و الزين و بالرغم من انه هالمواصفات متوفرة فيهن إلا أنه 

يظل نصيب حبيبتي ..و اللي الله ما وفقها و ما إنخطبت و لا عرست فهذا نصيبها و مايخصه في الوافدة .

و الرياييل على فكرة يدورون الأخلاق في البيت لنه هااي بتكون زوجته أم عياله .. خلج من المظاهر و الكشخة .

يعني معظم الشباب يطلعون مع البنات و يكلمونهم و يسون عجب العجاب لكن حزة الزواج و المستقبل .

تلقينه يتخبر القريب قبل البعيد و يشاور الأهل ويخطب ذات الاخلاق اللي صاينة نفسها .

و اللي نشوفهن مب معرسات و أقوووول البعض منهن لاحد يفكر غلط أرجووكن : هن بنات إهتمن بالمظاهر 

اكثر شي و الشعر برا و الوظيفة خلتها ما تهتم بسمعتها حتى ... المسلسلات أباحت لها كل شي ..

بعطيج مثال :

واحد فالدوام كان يبا يتقدم لوحدة البنت جميلة ماشاء الله و كل يوم كشخة و كأنها عروس ماشاء الله .

هالشي يجذب الريال طبعا و حبها قلبه ... بس كلنا نعرف انه الريال يفكر بعقله و هب بقلبه مثل الأنثى .

قالج كيف اخطب وحدة ما تصلي ؟؟؟

قالو له كيف عرفت انها ما تصلي إنت وياها ؟؟

قال واااضح طبعا من ظفورها من يوم شفتها و هي حاطة المنيكير كل يوم لون ...شقايل بتصلي و على ظفورها صبغة؟؟؟

و الله يا أختي البساطة في كل شي محببة بيني و بينج ...

أنا برأيي كل بنت تحافظ على برائتها لين تعرس ..صح نحط حق بناتنا حمرة و مكياج خفيف فالمناسبات 

لكن المفروض من تكبر البنت خلااص امها تراقبها هب تشجعها على هالشي ...وخاصة بنات الجامعة 

أنا اتمنى من كل قلبي انه رب العالمين يستر على كل بنت في هذه الدنيا و تعرس و تييب عيال وتعيش حياتها 

و صدقيني الغلااا ماحد في هذه الدنيا ياخذ نصيب احد ثاني لا الوافدة بتاخذ نصيب المواطنة ولا العكس ..

و الموضوع ماهو إلا فضفضة فكل وحدة تطلع اللي في قلبها و تسدحه هنيه و بالنهاية كله نصيب اختي .

و إن شاء الله يتقدم لج الريال الزين ذو الاخلاق الطيبة و ربي يوفقج معاه يااارب .

و الله يرزق بناتي بالازواج الصالحين يااارب و أشوووفهن عرايس و أفرح فيهن يااربي ..الدعااء عبادة فديتج .*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
> 
> خواتيه الغاليات انا مع الحملة بنسبة 80 %
> 
> و 50% ضدها و لا تاكلونيه بقشوري أنا بتكلم بالمنطق 
> 
> و هب بالعاطفة خواتي .
> 
> الشرع ما حرم الزواج من الوافدة فلا يعقل نحرمه نحن يعني ؟
> ...




واااايد تكلمتي ...وما عرف شو الغرض ..ولا شو يعني لج الموضوع ؟؟


انا معاكم بنسبة 80% و50% ضدكم

الحساب غلط .^^!! حبوبة ..


لعلمج بس نحن هب يالسين ناخذ موافقة وااافدة ماخذه مواطن ..

تقولنا انا معاكم وضدكم

لا وبعد مابقول شو المواطنات يسون ...؟


اقول رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه ...
ورحم الله امرء شغلته عيوبه عن عيوب الاخرين 



الحملة تخص بنات زايد بسسسسسسسسسسسسس!








مواصليـــــــــــــــن بإذن الله



توطيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن الاسر الاماراتية

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

نحو اسرة اماراتيه 100%

----------


## جمر بارد

شو الفايده من التوطين جان عقب شهرين يطلقون هم خل يعرسون بس لايطلقون

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

التوطين هو هوية الامارات اللي لازم كل مواطن يحافظ عليها

----------


## مالكو حاية

> شو الفايده من التوطين جان عقب شهرين يطلقون هم خل يعرسون بس لايطلقون




فديييتج مادري ليش انتوا هــ الكثر يائسين .؟؟؟

----------


## مالكو حاية

قضيتنـــــــــــــــــــا


،،،،،،،،،،،،،هويتنــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> قضيتنـــــــــــــــــــا
> 
> 
> ،،،،،،،،،،،،،هويتنــــــــــــــــــا




فعلاً قضيتنا *هويتنا*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> فعلاً قضيتنا *هويتنا*

----------


## بَرستيج شآنيل

توطين الأسرة الأمـاراتية

----------


## مالكو حاية

خوااااتي من ضمن الحلول اللي بنقترحها إن شاء الله 


انه اذا بنت البلاد مقصره وما ارتااح ويااهااا
هب علثة ..ياخذ وااافدة ..


ياخذ عليييها مواطنة ثااانية 
شراات الشيبان ما كنوا يسووون

ع الاقل اذا خذ مواطنة ما بيطلق الزوجة الاولى 

مثل ماهي احد اهم اسباب الطلاق في بلادنا الزواج من وااافدة ..


وبالمرة ...تكبر الاسرة الاماراتية بإذن الله
لان الموضوع فيه تعدد ..مافيه طلاق وخراااب بيووت
واندثار هوية وانقرااض شعوووب ..




هذا حل من عند الشيبااان

عتيييييييييييج الصوووف ولا يديد البريييسم  




وعندي حل ثااااني ..

انه بنكلم ائئمة المسلمين و دايرة الافتاء في البلاد
انهم يسدوون ذررييييعة الزوااج من وااافدااات 

لانه افضى الى مفسدة وخلف عنوسة وطلاق وزواج البنات من واافدين

و بالتالي اوقع ضرر ع البلاد ..


وثانيا لان بعض الوافدات عاداتهن وتقاليدهن او خل نقول طبعهن
لا يمت لنا ولا لدينا بصلة 
ونخاااف من افتتان الشباب بهن

مثل ما منع عمر رضي الله عنه زواج المسلمين من الروميات
حتى لا يفتتن المسلمين بهن ..

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

> خوااااتي من ضمن الحلول اللي بنقترحها إن شاء الله 
> 
> 
> انه اذا بنت البلاد مقصره وما ارتااح ويااهااا
> هب علثة ..ياخذ وااافدة ..
> 
> 
> ياخذ عليييها مواطنة ثااانية 
> شراات الشيبان ما كنوا يسووون
> ...


معاج ,,

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه 100%
الحين اللي مب متعلم يعرف المعنى

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

توطين الاسرة الاماراتيه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

عدت
السموحه انشغلت بزهابي ^^ 

المهم 
ختيه ام دانووه 
السموحه ع ردي بس الموضوع يخصنا نحن بنات البلاد 
يعني من يدخل لازم يكون من بنات زايد هذا اولا و ثانيا و هو الاهم 
الحمدالله نحن مستورات و الحمدالله هب شي مثل ما نقول نحن للعرض تعالو اتزوجونا
لا لان اساسا عيال البلاد ما بيرضون ع بنات بلادهم .. 
ومالكو حايه كفت و وفت فالرد .. 
يعني بصراحه و من الاخر نحن نكافح عسب هويتنا ما تضيع 
تعبنا من الاجنبيات و حيلهن ف سرقه الريال من حرمته 
تعبنا نعرف فلانه ريلها حب عليها و خذ غيرها برع البلاد
تعبنا يظهرها و يهيت وياها شرق و غرب و بنت البلد تربي!! 
ترانا والله والله هب شويه لله الحمد دارسات و فاهمات 
و الاجنبيات احتلووووو بلادنا و تبينا نسكت مستحيييييييل 

يعني بصرحه ما بروح بعيد ابووويه ربي يحفظه تعرفين كم وحده دارت عليه 
و مره بالسحر يعني شوو تبونا نسوي !!! هذا الاربعيني و جيه كيف شبابنا
قمت اخاف على خوانيوالله اخاف يزورنا ف يوم و ف ايده اجنبيه او وافده 
مع انه متربي و دارس بس الطرف الثاني لا تعليق 

اقولها و ما بستحي عيااااال بلادكم اولى بكم و عيال بلادنا لنا 

و يقولن نصيب اي نصيب بعد احب و الخرابيط يقولن نصيب

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> عدت
> السموحه انشغلت بزهابي ^^ 
> 
> المهم 
> ختيه ام دانووه 
> السموحه ع ردي بس الموضوع يخصنا نحن بنات البلاد 
> يعني من يدخل لازم يكون من بنات زايد هذا اولا و ثانيا و هو الاهم 
> الحمدالله نحن مستورات و الحمدالله هب شي مثل ما نقول نحن للعرض تعالو اتزوجونا
> لا لان اساسا عيال البلاد ما بيرضون ع بنات بلادهم .. 
> ...



*ما قصرتي فيها صح لسانج*

----------


## مالكو حاية

وييييييييييه فديييتج سفووور
اسميييه حظيييظ حظييييظ .اللي بياخذج
ربي يحفظكم من العيين و الحسد ...
واسميييه تنقى يوم تنقى ..فدييييتج اناا


ربي يتمم لج على خير إن شاء الله

و اسميييهااا الامارات ..مابتنسى وقفتكن إن شاء الله يا بناات زايد 
نحن نتعلم من الوالد القايد الله يرحمه 
اللي مايعرف المستحيييل

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

سفيرة دبي الله يتمم لج ع خير يارب
ياما نشوف بس ساكتين ما نقدر نكتب كل شي بس مثل ما البعض مستمر في خططه نحن بعد مستمرين والله من وراء القصد

----------


## عيالي وبس

ام دانووووه الله ايعينج بصراحه هذا هب اول موضوع تكون ردودج فيه بهالطريقه ع العموم انا ما بقول مثل الاخت مالكو حايه انا احنا ما نبا الوافده اتشارك بس بقول ما نبا غير الوافده الي فعلا قلبها ع البلاد مثال الاختين من نفس جنسيتج انا الحزن ودلوعه مغربيه ما رضن ع بلادهن ولا بنات بلادهن بس ووين الفرق بين القلوب واحنا ترانا انحس بالي يرمس بحياديه ونحترمه ونحترم كل من يعتز فبلاده وبنفس الوقت ما يحقد ع الناس وانعرف الحاقد شوية ثقة بنفسج وانتي بترتاحين

----------


## مالكو حاية

> يختي والله طفرنا منهن هني و برع 
> عالعموم ريلااااكس ^^ 
> 
> لني كسرت اللاب و انا اكتب و امسح مابي اكتب شي اندم عليه 
> 
> 
> دبات يوم تطرشن حطن اساميكن فالايميل ^^ 
> و وحده تعلمني كيف ارسل للكل ^^



انزيين ارباب ^^

شيكي الخاص =)

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

تعرفين حب الوطن عبالهن لعبه 
نحن لي تغربنا يوم نوله ع تراب بلادنا و ع لمتنا و حتى ع صراخ شوابنا ^^* 

انا والله والله والله لجل بلادي اقدم روحي و كل شي املكه 
ابا داري ما تتغير اباها مثل ما اسسها بانيها و مثل ما تركها 
يحز فالخاطر تعب و جهد و فدا سنين من عمر ابونا زايد يسير هدر ليش عسب شو 


يا بنات بلادي تعالن خلنا نكون ايد وحده صرنا اغراب ف دارنا احب اسير العين 
و حتا و مسافي و شعم و الرمس احس روحي ف بلادي صح 

احب اشوف لمات شوابنا 
اتذكر جولات ابونا زايد و فرحتنا به 
اتذكر كل تاريخ سوينا فيه مسيرات الوفاء
تذكرن اكبر علم بالورد و لا اكبر باقه ورد ف حب زايد 
و المسيرات كست البلاد كلها من ليوا و البدع للغربيه الي بوظبي 
العين و اليحر الين دبي و الذيد و مسافي و فجيره و عيمان و ام القيوين الين راس الخيمه
و الرمس و الشعم و كلنا وين ف دار زايد نباه يشوفنا نصيح لجله 
ترا هذي بلاده هو بناها نخلي الغريب يدخل و يخرب 
ترا هب وافدات التوطين نبااااه من الالف الى الياء 
والله مابي العولمه دام بتفرقنا و شبابنا يتغيرون و نهجنا و تراثنا يتغير 


حطن ايدكن ب ايدينا و بنوصل رسالتنا .. 

*

----------


## نبض كتاب

خواتي أهدؤ شوي 

انتم تريدون تكسبون الناس معاكم مب ضدكم !!

حتى لو وحدة معارضة ... استيعنوا واصبرو ...

الناس عقولهم مختلفة ... وتفكيرهم مختلف .. بالرغم كل ها محد يحب الهجوم الاستفزازي ... 

اقدر وطنيتكم صراحة .. ماشي شي اهم من وطنكم ..

ما استغرب يوم اشوفكم يوما ما في التلفزيون ..

لذا اخواتي من حق كل انسان ان يبدئ رأيه ... بشرط عدم الاساءة للاخرين ...

مقدرة تعبكم .. وجهدكم ... وحبكم 

لكن مراعاة الاخرين شرط من شروط النجاح 

معاكم للنهاية ..

بس صلو عالنبي ولا تعصبن كثيرا .. فتخسرن كثيرا 

...

----------


## مالكو حاية

> تعرفين حب الوطن عبالهن لعبه 
> نحن لي تغربنا يوم نوله ع تراب بلادنا و ع لمتنا و حتى ع صراخ شوابنا ^^* 
> 
> انا والله والله والله لجل بلادي اقدم روحي و كل شي املكه 
> ابا داري ما تتغير اباها مثل ما اسسها بانيها و مثل ما تركها 
> يحز فالخاطر تعب و جهد و فدا سنين من عمر ابونا زايد يسير هدر ليش عسب شو 
> 
> 
> يا بنات بلادي تعالن خلنا نكون ايد وحده صرنا اغراب ف دارنا احب اسير العين 
> ...




لا تلخيني اصيييح سفووور :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

الله يرحمك يا ابويه زاااايد

هــ الاتحاد بعد -فضل الله- من صنع الرجال ابناء الرجال

اتحااادك بلاادي من صنيع الرجااال.<< صح لساانك يا بوراشد
ااااييييام ذيييج الامسية  :Frown:  :Frown: 


وللعلم بسسسسس


لو بقى مابقى فينا غير موااطن وااحد بس ..بيقووول







هــ القــــــــــــــــاع ,,,,,,,,,, ماتنبــــــــــاع

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

فديتج انا كتبت وانا اصيح والله. 

قبل اتبع لا للردود و انه عيب اهين حد او اكتب شي يجرح حد 

بس خلاص 

الا بلااااااااااااادي خط احمر و بالعريض الا بلادي وكل من فيها 
و من اليوم كل ما شفت شي ببلغ و كل وحده فكن ان شافت شي 
بلغن .. ترا هذي الجوهره هذي بلادنا .. 


و بث ما بكتب بصيح و اصيحكن

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

> خوااااتي من ضمن الحلول اللي بنقترحها إن شاء الله 
> 
> 
> انه اذا بنت البلاد مقصره وما ارتااح ويااهااا
> هب علثة ..ياخذ وااافدة ..
> 
> 
> ياخذ عليييها مواطنة ثااانية 
> شراات الشيبان ما كنوا يسووون
> ...

----------


## أم دانووه

> *ما قصرتي فيها صح لسانج*


*
وانتي بعد ما قصرتي يعطيج العافية ..!

لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتى يغيرو ما بأنفسهم !!

إنتو تهجمتو علي مب عشان رديت على الموضوع لا فقط لأني مغربية أدري ..؟؟

مع أنه ردي كان واااااضح جدا ومافيه شواائب و تكلمت فيه بالمنطق !!

وماعتقد حكومة الإمارات غافلة لهالدرجة عشان نحن نكتب و نسب في بعض و يلقون الحل !!

لكن الله يسامح كل من سبتني و غلطت علي .

بسير أجابل عيالي أفضل و الله يسخر لكم الأزواج الصالحين قولن آمين .

المفروض أنا معرسة ما يخصني فالموضوع لكن كانت وجهة نظر وبــــــــس .

و للمرة المليون اللي بتقرأ ردي بتعرف أني أتكلم صح و ما أقصد إلا الخير .

بس فعلا اللي في قلبه شي يطلعه و الله يجمعنا مع رفقة صاالحة و يبعد عنا كل شر ..*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

لنا الفخر انها متواجده ولنا الفخر بقرايه الي تكتبه ولنا الفخر
ان وقتنا لشي مفيد و لوطنا .. 


باجر كل شي بيبن ..

----------


## أم نظارات

*فديييييييتـكن خوواتي ريـلااااكس 

المشكلة انه شيء فئـة تـظن أنها مجرد ماتحصل على جواز الإمارات خلاااااص يحقلها 

تقول أي شي و تسوي كل شي ,’ مايـدرون أنه الوطن مب مجرد جنسيـة ! الوطن إحسـاس و مـعايشة

و هواء أهلـنا تنفـسوه قبـلنا على هالأرض الـطيبة

عمـوماً حمـلتـنا وااااااضحة ,’ من بــنات زايـد ,’  لـعـيال زايـد

و الـباقي ضـيوف ,’ و المفروض الـضيف يعرف واجباته قبل حـقوقه*

----------


## أم نظارات

*اللهم من أرادنا و أزواجـنا و أبنـائنا و أهـلنا و بـلادنا بـسوء فأشغـله في نفـسه و ردّ كيـده في نـحره*

----------


## مالكو حاية

> *اللهم من أرادنا و أزواجـنا و أبنـائنا و أهـلنا و بـلادنا بـسوء فأشغـله في نفـسه و ردّ كيـده في نـحره*


واجعل تدبيره تدميرا عليه ..

وانصرنا على من ظلمنا وبغى علينا و أرنا منه ثأرنا

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شرورهم وندرأ بك في نحورهم 
اللهم اكفنيهم بما شئت وكيف ما شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير 


آميــــــــــــــن 



*ولكم بااااك خيتوو نورتي الموضوع اقييين*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

اللهم صلي و سلم عليه. 
والله شي بنات وافدات ينحطن عالراس 
بس
الي بترمس و بتتعدا حدودها ما بسكت السموحه 
الى متى ! 
بنسكت كل ما صار تهجم 
الحمدالله ما نكتب شي فيه تهجم او تقليل من شان اي وحده لا 
شي فئات نقصدهن و لو انتي حاطه روحج ضمنهم هني تعتبر مشكلتج هب مشكلتنا

----------


## أم نظارات

> واجعل تدبيره تدميرا عليه ..
> 
> وانصرنا على من ظلمنا وبغى علينا و أرنا منه ثأرنا
> 
> اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شرورهم وندرأ بك في نحورهم 
> اللهم اكفنيهم بما شئت وكيف ما شئت إنك على ما تشاء قدير 
> 
> 
> آميــــــــــــــن 
> ...


*اللـهم آمــين ,’ منـووور بوجودكـن غـناااتي ,’ حتى لو في الأدغال بـعد بشااارك ويـااكن*

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

هههههههه عراقيبنا غير 
الكونيكشن مزروع هناك الي فهمت قصدي شطوره خخخخخ 

المهم اب اب 



نعم للتوطين و لا للزواج المختلط.

----------


## بنت رااك

هههههه شكلكم متحمسين مهما سويتوا صدقوني الريايل عقولهم بخشمهم اللي براسهم بيسووونه ماتهمه لا حرمه ولاغيره اهم شي راحته وبس

----------


## مينا القلب

اهداء من عبدالله المزروعي ولد اخويه في الصف الثالث الله يحفظه يارب

----------


## مالكو حاية

اقل من 12 رد يفصلونا عن الــ الالفية 


لله الحمد و المنة من قبل ومن بعد ..و الله يتمم الموضوع على 
خيــر بإذنه سبحانه وتعالى..



ثم لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس

كل الشكر و التقدير

لاختنا آنسات على نقل الموضوع

الشكر الثاني ..للاخوات الاداريات و على راسهن الغالية ام حمد ..ومشرفات القسم
كعبية وام يحيى و نور العيون على المتابعة ..و الاهتمام ..واتاحة الفرصة لنا


و الشكر و الحب و المعزة ..لاخواتي بنااات الحملة ...

و الشكر ..لمن رفعن الموضوع بالدعاء و التأييد

و الشكر .للمعارضات ..لانهن وقودنا في الاستمرار و الاصرار^^




مواصليــــــــــــن بإذن الله 



و المسيرة تستمر بإذن الله 




الهدف واحد

و العزم واحد

و القلب واحد

و الوطن واحد

و الولاء واحد

زايد وعيال زايد واخوان زايد حكام الامارات


لهم بعد الله نرفع الموضوع ...

ونستمر في هدفنا ..


قضيتنــــــــــــــــا 



،،هويتنـــــــــــــــا 

على الخير نلتقي..
ودااااام عزج يا بلادي..
 :12 (19):

----------


## عيالي وبس

> اهداء من عبدالله المزروعي ولد اخويه في الصف الثالث الله يحفظه يارب


واااي فديت روحه عاد علموه من الحين نعم للتوطين لا للزواج المختلط :12 (19):

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

فديت روحه ربي يحفظه لكم ^^ 


فديت بلادي دانه فالقلب و دانه عالارض 

و الحمدالله الحمدالله الحمدالله الحمدالله ..

----------


## RoyalDeser

*واذا وصلنا الالف رد وبعدييين*

*محد ناوي يوصل الموضوع للجهات العلياا*

----------


## مالكو حاية

واااااي فديييتااااااه عموو مينا القلب =)


احس انااا جناا فــ عيد يا بنات 
حد حااس هــ الشعور  :12 (46): 

همسة للمتشائمين و الساخرين :
انتو بس تابعوناا ^^

----------


## بنتـ DXB

بإذن الله الحمله بتتوسع وبتنتشر وبتكون النتيجه إيجابيه ان شاء الله

وإلي متشائمات ومب عايبتنهن الحمله تراكن هب مجبورات تردن على الموضوع

والحمله بتنجح ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

نفس الاحساس مالكو حايه 
الادرينالين تووووب و عالي جنه العيد الحمدالله 
استحيت اقول خخخخ زين قلتيها قبلي

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

أغنية \ نشيدة \ وطنية إماراتية قديمة
رف يا عـلم في عـالي السـارية رف كـلنا فــداك وكـلـنا نمـــوت دونـك
.................................................. .................................
رف بـحمى شيخ (ن) علا المجد واشرف روّاك عز... ولا تهاون بصـــــونـك
.................................................. .................................
رف بـشـموخ (ن) حوله الشهب تلتف غازل خيوط الـشـمس وافـخر بلونـك
.................................................. ..................................
.................................................. .................................
رف يا علم في عالي الســــــــاريه رف كلنا فداك وكلنا نـــموت دونك
.................................................. .................................
رف في حـمى شيـخ (ن) علا المجد واشرف أروّاك عز ولا تــهاون بــصونــك
.................................................. ............................
رف بـشموخ (ن)حوله الشـهب تلتف غازل خيوط الـشمـس وافـخر بـلونـــك
.................................................. .....................................
.................................................. .....................................
هـذه الـجِـباه السّمـر صف ورا صف ،، لبّـت نِـدا الواجبِ لـخـاطـر عــيونـك
.................................................. .....................................
مـن كل شهمٍ للشهادة تِنَهّــفْ ،، المـؤمـنـين بواجِـبِـــك يـفـتـدونــــك
.................................................. .....................................
كـلّ الأمـور بِـكَــفّ وحْـقـوقـك بـكـف ،، والله يــخون اللـي يـفكر يخونك
.................................................. .....................................
غـازل خيـوط الـشـمــس وافـــــخـ ــــر بِـــلـــونــــك

----------


## مالكو حاية

هـذه الـجِـباه السّمـر صف ورا صف ،، لبّـت نِـدا الواجبِ لـخـاطـر عــيونـك
.................................................. .....................................
مـن كل شهمٍ للشهادة تِنَهّــفْ ،، المـؤمـنـين بواجِـبِـــك يـفـتـدونــــك
.................................................. .....................................
كـلّ الأمـور بِـكَــفّ وحْـقـوقـك بـكـف ،، والله يــخون اللـي يـفكر يخونك




والله يــخون اللـي يـفكر يخونك

----------


## مالكو حاية

هـذه الـجِـباه السّمـر صف ورا صف ،، لبّـت نِـدا الواجبِ لـخـاطـر عــيونـك
.................................................. .....................................
مـن كل شهمٍ للشهادة تِنَهّــفْ ،، المـؤمـنـين بواجِـبِـــك يـفـتـدونــــك
.................................................. .....................................
كـلّ الأمـور بِـكَــفّ وحْـقـوقـك بـكـف ،، والله يــخون اللـي يـفكر يخونك




والله يــخون اللـي يـفكر يخونك

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

فديت بلادي و بنات بلادي .. الحمدالله الحمله علمتنا وايد 
طبعا اتكلم عن نفسي و الي نفس احساسي 

و احساسي انه القادم افضل و انه القادم مبشر بكل خير ولله الحمد

دام الاراده و العزم موجودين باذنه تعالى نحن الى الامااااام.

----------


## مالكو حاية

سبحان الله

و الحمد لله 

ولا إلـــه إلا الله 

و الله أكبــــــــر

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

مالكو اختميها بردج الي مساع الشكر لكل من ساهم

----------


## مالكو حاية

اكيييد سفيرة حبيبتي 

علمتنا وااايد

و بإذن الواحد الأحد أن القادم أجمل و أفضل

ونستبشر خيـــر
ونتفائل خير

كما وصانا الحبيب صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه 
وهو قدوتنا..و إمامنا ..ومعلمنا ،،و الهادي المهدي 

و إن شاء الله نكون
على خطى الحبيب صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## مالكو حاية

بحمد الله و صلنا الــ الالفية 


لله الحمد و المنة من قبل ومن بعد ..و الله يتمم الموضوع على 
خيــر بإذنه سبحانه وتعالى..



ثم لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس

كل الشكر و التقدير

لاختنا آنسات على نقل الموضوع

الشكر الثاني ..للاخوات الاداريات و على راسهن الغالية ام حمد ..ومشرفات القسم
كعبية وام يحيى و نور العيون على المتابعة ..و الاهتمام ..واتاحة الفرصة لنا


و الشكر و الحب و المعزة ..لاخواتي بنااات الحملة ...

و الشكر ..لمن رفعن الموضوع بالدعاء و التأييد

و الشكر .للمعارضات ..لانهن وقودنا في الاستمرار و الاصرار^^




مواصليــــــــــــن بإذن الله 



و المسيرة تستمر بإذن الله 






الهدف واحد

و العزم واحد

و القلب واحد

و الوطن واحد

و الولاء واحد

زايد وعيال زايد واخوان زايد حكام الامارات


لهم بعد الله نرفع الموضوع ...

ونستمر في هدفنا ..


قضيتنــــــــــــــــا 



،،هويتنـــــــــــــــا 

على الخير نلتقي..
ودااااام عزج يا بلادي..
 :12 (19):

----------


## كعبية

اكتمل عدد المشاركات .. يغلق الموضوع

 :Kafara:

----------

